# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Iisalmen yhteislenkit

## di luca

Sunnuntaina 22.4. yhteislenkki Mehevän pihasta klo. 11.00 lähtö. Matka n. 70 km suunniteltu vauhti rauhallinen 3-3,5 tunteroista reitillä Kotikylä-Martikkala-väisälänmäki-Nerkoo. Tulkaa mukaan jos ette oo lehdestä ilmoitusta huomanneet. :Cool:

----------


## di luca

Luvassa kohtuun keliä! Mukaan kaikki, vauhti riittävän rauhallinen kaikille! :Cool:

----------


## StantheMan

Olen mainostanut/tiedottanut sunnuntain lähtöänne täältä Kuopiosta Iisalmen tutuilleni, jotka eivät seuraa näitä jorinoita. Ovat kyllä aika laiskansitkeitä, mutta jospa innostuisivat.

----------


## di luca

> Olen mainostanut/tiedottanut sunnuntain lähtöänne täältä Kuopiosta Iisalmen tutuilleni, jotka eivät seuraa näitä jorinoita. Ovat kyllä aika laiskansitkeitä, mutta jospa innostuisivat.

----------


## di luca

> Olen mainostanut/tiedottanut sunnuntain lähtöänne täältä Kuopiosta Iisalmen tutuilleni, jotka eivät seuraa näitä jorinoita. Ovat kyllä aika laiskansitkeitä, mutta jospa innostuisivat.




Kiitos! :Cool:

----------


## di luca

Niin käytiin ja ens kerralle vielä teroitetaan vauhtia kaikille sopivaksi, että pysytään me kuntoilijatkin messissä! Ens sunnuntaina lähtö Mehevän pihalta klo. 9.00.  :Cool:

----------


## harbom

> Niin käytiin ja ens kerralle vielä teroitetaan vauhtia kaikille sopivaksi, että pysytään me kuntoilijatkin messissä! Ens sunnuntaina lähtö Mehevän pihalta klo. 9.00.




Toivotaan jottei kelit muutu hankiseksi, on nääs sileet tossut alla
 :Nolous:

----------


## harbom

Aamu valkeni kuulaana pakkassäänä -1c Vuan eiköhän niitä polkijoita
ilmestyne muitakin innokkaita, näin Vapun alla

----------


## harbom

Lenki ajeltu hiukka vilpoisissa olosuhteissa.Vuan hienosti meni porukka oli ottanut opia viimekertaiseta vauhdinpidosta. :Hymy:  Kiitos kaverit :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## di luca

Niin meni jouhevasti ja juttukin luisti loppuun asti. Vauhti oli kohdallaan ja tuulesta huolimatta ainakin ak:lla kulki hyvin; myös tuolla Belgiassa (vaikka olikin vikamerkin pyörä!) 
Ens sunnuntaina taas 9.00 Mehevältä. Mukaan vaan uudetkin, jos sattuu lukemaan palstaa. Myös vierailijat tervetulleita, jos sattuu paikkakunnalle. :Cool:

----------


## harbom

Jee mittarin tarkistuksessa huomattiin ettei 900 km:tä puutu paljon joten
eikun kengät jalkaan ja paanalle Aikaisempina vuosina meikä polkijalla
ko km:t täytyneet vasta toukokuun lopulla. :No huh!:

----------


## harbom

Huomenna 6.5.2007 Yhteislenkit jatkuu , tavataan MEHÄVÄLLÄ klo 9.oo :Kieli pitkällä: 
Poljetaan yhdessä ja naatitaan keväästä.

----------


## di luca

Mulla jää 6.5. väliin. Pientä nuhan poikasta, pitää nyt malttaa. :Irvistys:

----------


## harbom

di l Älä vaivu synkkyyteen Nuha lähtee niistämällä yskä rykimällä
Mittari toimii muuten vuan kammet menee välillä nollille liekkö patterin
säästöä :No huh!:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## di luca

Mulla kyllä kammet on se parhaiten pelittännyt osa. Se mittaa 6 sek välein, jotenka oletko ollu polkematta välistä? Minäkin 0-näyttöö joskus ihmettelin, mutta sitten huomasin olevani polkematta just sopivasti. :Sekaisin:

----------


## harbom

Jee taas on yhteislenkki takana poljettiin Väisälänmäki kun Lapinlahdelta pari polkijaa.Kahvit naatittiin Matin ja Liisan asemalla Kampija kierettiin yhteistuumin 26 keskarilla joten hyvin. 13.5 suunniteltiin Vieremän suuntaa joten Mehevällä klo 9.oo startti Kuvia lenkiltä http://www.harbom.com

----------


## di luca

Liittykää tähän keskustelurinkiin mukaan muutkin meidän porukan polkijat, niin saadaan kommentteja muitakin kuin Harbolta ja minulta. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harbom

> Mulla kyllä kammet on se parhaiten pelittännyt osa. Se mittaa 6 sek välein, jotenka oletko ollu polkematta välistä? Minäkin 0-näyttöö joskus ihmettelin, mutta sitten huomasin olevani polkematta just sopivasti.



Nyt pelitää vaihdoin mankneetin jonka sai nippusitellä kiini ei ole eristeitä välissä. :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

> Liittykää tähän keskustelurinkiin mukaan muutkin meidän porukan polkijat, niin saadaan kommentteja muitakin kuin Harbolta ja minulta.



Otan kehotuksesta vaarin! Joo nähtiinpä sellainenkin ihme piiiitkiin aikoihin näillä susirajoilla kuin pyöräilijöiden yhteislenkki!! Itselleni oli yllätys tuo eka lenkin osallistujamäärä,veikkailin mielessäni jotain 5-8 hlö. Jos oikein laskin,14 urhoollista oli paikalla ja se on näillä korkeuksilla jo hyvä saavutus. Toivottavasti "perinne" jatkuu.

Viimeinen lenkki jäi omalta kohdaltani väliin kun en voinut vastustaa Tahkon kutsua,,,se vetää meikäläistä aina lumien sulettua mangneetin lailla puoleensa.Kiitokset kaikille maantielenkillä mukana olleille rennosta seurasta.

----------


## di luca

Siis Mehevältä sunnuntaina, jos äijit laskoo matkaan. Mulla keuhkoputki muistuttaav olemassa olostaan. Sua nähä seleviinkö mukkaan. Kuitennii sunnuntaihin.

----------


## harbom

Vuan tuas ollaan viikonlopussa ja valmiina yhteiselle Savonmuan kierokselle tiällä P-Savossa Käätäneen kahtomassa Salahmin kartanoo ja tullan takas Vieremälle jos äetinluo vielä n.25km  :Leveä hymy:  Siis Mehevällä 12/5 klo 9.oo   :Cool:  :Sarkastinen: 
Edellistä lenkeistä kuvia http://www.harbom.com/kuvat1.htm

----------


## di luca

Onko kukkaan muuten kiinnostunut Vehmersalmen kierrosta 3.6.? Voisin olla lähössä, jos tämä kumma keuhkoputkitukos tokenee tämän kuun nimmiin. Huomenna viimeinen ennakkoilmoittautumispv. 
Suatan tulla lähettämään teijät matkaan uamulla, en taija toeta pitempään nytten tai sitten en ollenkaan ...le :Vihainen:

----------


## diisel

Tervetuloa ajamaan Vehmerin kierrosta 3.6, isommallakin porukalla. Tapatumasta tulee sitä mukavampi mitä isompi porukka pyöräilijöitä mukaan lähtee.

-Pasi
www.kuopys.fi

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki ajeltu, paikalle ilmesty 5 polkijaa joiden äitien kestitys oli järjestetty muiden voimin.Sää oli viileä vuan ei liian kostea.Reitti : Ryhälänmäki, Kauppilanmäki,Vieremä,Salahmi josta jokunen km Kiuruveden suuntaan paluu Vieremälle ja kotiin . Matkaa kertyi 87km vauhdilla 25,5km/t :No huh!:  :No huh!:  ps kuvat harbom:n sivulla

----------


## mikahu

Alussa vähän turhaa revittelyä, onneksi vauhti tasaantui matkalla. Tuo 26km kylmällä ilmalla (+5) on ihan hyvä keskinopeus noin mäkisessä maastossa. Kesällä ja suuremmalla porukalla voi mennäkkin jo kolmeakymppiä.

Toivottavasti ensi sunnuntaina on hieman lämpimämpää.

----------


## di luca

Pitäkee pojat ne vauhtitoiveet takataskussa, että minäkin pysyn mukana. Jos kuitenkin yrittettäsiin ajella syktasojen mukkaan ja siitä tulee sitten noppeudeksi mikä tullee. Tai sitten on tehtävä kaksi porukkaa jotta suap kaikki ajjaa oikeeta vauhtiaan; no en tosin piässy sunnuntaina mukkaan niin en tiiä olisinko teijän mukana kitunut. :Cool:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Pittää yrittää persaus sinne joku kaunis kesäpäivä raahata. Ajjaako siellä etelleenkään metässä muut ku uskomaton juntunen?

----------


## di luca

Tervepätuloa Jontta! Metässä ei taida(?) moni paljonkaan ajella tai ehkä vähän vaihteluksi vai miten on muut ajohenkilöt? Mutta kyllä meijän tiemiesten matkaan mehtämiehtekin mahtuu! :Vink: 
Siis sunnuntaisin Mehevaltä klo 9.00.

----------


## usko juntunen

Jontta ehottomasti viivalle,eekun mehevälle!! Pikkusen korjaisin di lucan tekstiä tuosta mehtäajosta vaikka menee off topic: Onhan siellä yhteislenkillä ollut muitakin "tahkoja" ja pari kaveriani on hyvää vauhtia "metittymässä" harmi että noita pyhäpäiviä on vain yksi viikossa,ja pitäisi revetä maantielle sekä mehtään,tuli vaan lykättyä nimi tuonne erääseen mehtäläesten retkisarjaan niin on pikku pakko ajaa lenkit pientareen puolella,,mutta yritetään pitää hyvin alkanutta yhteislenkkeilyä hengissä.

----------


## di luca

No hyvähän se on, että kasvaa naavaa korvista elikä ei se oo mikkään häppee metässä poleskella elikä eiköhän tiällä Ihmeen Hyvässä Iisalamessa mahu kaikki sammaan parijonnoon ajamaan, kunhan vauhti muistetaan tasata kaikille oikeeksi! Samoja pyöräimmeisiähän tässä ollaan. Oikeestaan nuo kovimmat ajajat voisivat ottaa maasturin, niin vauhti olis sama itestään. No tosissaan eihän tämä nyt mikkään ongelma oikeesti ole.  :Vink:

----------


## di luca

Minä tilasin kaikki M:ää ja oon himpan sinua pienempi. Harbom sinun mittainen ja myös M. Nuopaidat on aika normikokoja, joten ota ihan normaalikokosi. Mieti nyt tuosta!? :No huh!:

----------


## usko juntunen

> [/i]
> 
> 
> Voitko minulle laittaa myös koko setin tilaukseen. Harmi kun en pääse kokeilemaan niin en tiedä tuleeko oikeaa kokoa. Villi veikkaus kaikki L:ää mutta adidaksen paidat M:ää, vai mitä mieltä harbom jos muistat suunnilleen minkä kokoluokan ukko kyseessä?



Sovitin tänään kaikki kamat vielä uudemman kerran ja M-koko aivan nappiin 
ja strategiset mittani 174/69    älä ota liian isoja.  Esim. eräs  Contin tallikuski  189/80 ajaa M- kokoisella paidalla ja L-housuilla

----------


## harbom

> [/i]
> 
> 
> Voitko minulle laittaa myös koko setin tilaukseen. Harmi kun en pääse kokeilemaan niin en tiedä tuleeko oikeaa kokoa. Villi veikkaus kaikki L:ää mutta adidaksen paidat M:ää, vai mitä mieltä harbom jos muistat suunnilleen minkä kokoluokan ukko kyseessä?



Niin kun Usko,Mika H, Vesa P Seppo Eskelinen Minä kaikkine talvikiloinenn sovin mittaan M kait sinäkin sinne sovit lisärään hrjotusta jos et mahdu Ei matkat Lappin ja takasin pyörällä-- :Sekaisin:

----------


## Ändi

Ok, eli kaikki sitten M:ää. muutama talvikilo on mullakin tullut mutta toivottavasti saa puotettua ettei pyörällä tarvitse tulla!

----------


## usko juntunen

Kävin kuikuilemassa meidän muotisalongissa mikä nyt on in? Ja olihan aika hipo se A:n keltainen lyhythihainen :Hymy:  Taitaa olla paketti kasassa jos vain kaikille löytyy sopiva koko?

OT: Mites me nyt menetellään tuon suoratankoisen kaa, muutakko nimimerkkiäs vai oikastaanko B:n sarvi _suoroksi?_  Ja oletko ilmoittanut Väisäselle että tekevät sullekin pyörään sävytetyn sämpylän?

----------


## harbom

U Keller kun puristi lusikat taipus vuan suattaa KB puristuksesta tangot oijeta
Ja Bianchi sämpyt on tervellisiä ja onhan nuo kaksi vihreetä muuttunna mustaksi kait sitä pian jouvutaan syömään Tamperelaista makkaroo. :Sarkastinen:  :Hymy:

----------


## suoratankoinen

> Kävin kuikuilemassa meidän muotisalongissa mikä nyt on in? Ja olihan aika hipo se A:n keltainen lyhythihainen Taitaa olla paketti kasassa jos vain kaikille löytyy sopiva koko?
> 
> OT: Mites me nyt menetellään tuon suoratankoisen kaa, muutakko nimimerkkiäs vai oikastaanko B:n sarvi _suoroksi?_ Ja oletko ilmoittanut Väisäselle että tekevät sullekin pyörään sävytetyn sämpylän?



Elekee, elekee jo riittää sano Halavatun papat ablodeista...
Mulla on tanko tillaaksessa ja siniveristä mualia kanssa...

----------


## di luca

Onko suoratankomies tullut oikeeseen B-luokan uskoon vai? En nyt pysynnä mukana. Mulla on muuten Tuntsasta viärätankonen kyhhäelmä vuan tulloo tuolle puuhastelulle hintoo, jos ee sua osia jostain toverityyliin. Poijilta suap varmaan tankoja ihan noutopalakkiolla kantohintaan. Vuan suahan siihennii Tuntsaan hivvaattoo "kaanista" väriä pintaan, niin on rienaas valamis! :No huh!:  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harbom

Suoratanko entinen tervetulloo seleten väreihin ja sömpylät on meille höystetty miehen mukaan eli 10 kunta Celesten väristä joista yksi majoneesilla  ja kaksi Tamperelaista. Asut kuitenkin n.20 savon väreissä ja muutkin värit metalissa sallitaan kuten paituli kyselystä sellevis jopa Marimekko vai kuinka se oll

----------


## di luca

Tiesitkö Suoramies, että sulla on yksilö. Siinä tsyygekissä on kasausvirhe, jossa kassaajalle on lipsahtanunna kaallimpi täyshiilihaarukka alukarponin tilalle. Minä iteasiassa vähän himohtelin tuota kahvelia itelle, mutta pituudet heittää liikaa putkesssa. Elikä onnee ostokselle! Se on nyt celestesämpylän paikka Väisäsellä, tosin itekullain taitaa olla vuorollaan... :Vink:

----------


## suoratankoinen

> Tiesitkö Suoramies, että sulla on yksilö. Siinä tsyygekissä on kasausvirhe, jossa kassaajalle on lipsahtanunna kaallimpi täyshiilihaarukka alukarponin tilalle. Minä iteasiassa vähän himohtelin tuota kahvelia itelle, mutta pituudet heittää liikaa putkesssa. Elikä onnee ostokselle! Se on nyt celestesämpylän paikka Väisäsellä, tosin itekullain taitaa olla vuorollaan...



Kiitos, kyllä vähän semmoista kuulin.... ja kun hipleen perrään kun oon en voinut jättää sähköjohdon varraan roikkumaan...tuommonen pittää suaha muantietä nielemään. Tosin tuskin se mun alla kulokoo sen kovempoo kun viissatanenkaan. Viissatasta vituttaa nyt ankarasti ku joutuu lähtemään...Sämpylät järjestyy, tosin ainaskin ite ihan tavallisen!

----------


## irraH

:No huh!:  Hirvittävä määrä uusia viestejä, kun ei palstaa ole tullu seurattua näin kelkkailu kautena kovin aktiivisesti, mutta nyt on kelkka ajettu lunastukseen niin taas joutaa täällä luuraamaan :Leveä hymy:  

Ja harbomille kiitos viestistä, täytyy käydä nuita varusteita katsomassa huomenna.

----------


## usko juntunen

[quote=di luca; täyshiilihaarukka ,,,,

Mitä Hackmannin sarjaa tuo haarukkasi on? Onko myös veitsi ja lusikat carbonia,,,,,suoratankomiehestä tuli kerralla hipokerholainen,,,joo nyt lopetan nämä kateelliset kuittailut ja ONNITTELEN hankintasi johdosta

----------


## di luca

Minä kun vaihdoin tuon celesten mustaan, niin pitänee tarjota mustaa makkaraa,  kuten Harbom ehdotti. Miten olisi yks sunnuntailenkki Tampereelle Laukontorille? Minä tarjoon makkarta! :Cool:

----------


## irraH

Nyt on Ppojilla käyty kahtomassa varuste setti ja pitihän se ottaa.

----------


## harbom

Asusteita tilattu 21 settiä joista tuplana = Contin paidalla 19 settiä joten tarjous tältä erää täys jotta hinta sovitussa harukassa jos Ponsoreita läytyy lisää tai nyöriy loystyy niin tilauksia voidaan taas tuputtaa- Tähän satsiin puuttuu 3 ponsoria ja euroja 1300 Syötit on järvessä.. :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## di luca

Mitenkähän nyt käy, kun meinaavat laittoo minut kahden vuoden kieltoon... jäikö lenkit ja Laukontorin makkarat? Pahuksen Italian Olympiakomintea. Pitäisköhän vaihtoo nimimerkkiä... :Vihainen:

----------


## suoratankoinen

> Mitenkähän nyt käy, kun meinaavat laittoo minut kahden vuoden kieltoon... jäikö lenkit ja Laukontorin makkarat? Pahuksen Italian Olympiakomintea. Pitäisköhän vaihtoo nimimerkkiä...



Ei myö pienistä näytteistä lopeteta, kuka sitä nyt puhtailla pyöräilis...
Mustassa makkarassa on niin paljon poweria (lue epoa) jotta kannattaa Tampereen lenkki tehdä nääs... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## harbom

> Ei myö pienistä näytteistä lopeteta, kuka sitä nyt puhtailla pyöräilis...
> Mustassa makkarassa on niin paljon poweria (lue epoa) jotta kannattaa Tampereen lenkki tehdä nääs...



Miten ois "Mustamakkaroo" tai Mr.celeste :Hymy:

----------


## Ändi

> Mitenkähän nyt käy, kun meinaavat laittoo minut kahden vuoden kieltoon... jäikö lenkit ja Laukontorin makkarat? Pahuksen Italian Olympiakomintea. Pitäisköhän vaihtoo nimimerkkiä...



Eiköhän sieltä se kielto kaiken järjen mukaan tule, Kaverusten Eddyn ja Danilon puhelinkeskusteluskandaalista 2004 voi kyllä päätellä kyseessä olevan aika likaisia äijiä! Ei italialaisiin voi luottaa, vaikka pyöriä ne osaa tehdä. Ei voi käsittää miten sinisilmäisiä tallipäällikköt on, LPR:n pomo luottaa mieheen vielä täysin ainakin lausuntojen mukaan. 

Nyt en puhu Di Lucan suomen serkusta, tai eihän näistä savolaisistakaan kyllä tiedä.. :Leveä hymy:  

Jos kielitaitoa löytyy niin cyclingnews.com on viihdyttävää seurattavaa, koko laji ajautumassa aivan kriisiin eikä sitä Suomen lehdissä noteerata millään tavalla.

----------


## di luca

Kiitos tiimille tuesta. Pittää selvittää, miten tuon nimimerkin vaihtaa: tuo MrC oli tosi hyvä!!! :Hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

Minä en di luca -nimeä vaihtaisi mihinkään, jos se on hänellekin kelvannut.

----------


## di luca

Puhuit ympäri! :Vink:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Di Lucasta tulee mieleen lähinnä Jussiahon koulun x-opettajat Tallukka ja Tillukka  :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## harbom

Additas paidat  tulleet ja Contimental tuotteet tilattu vaan menee kaiten Huuhtikulle kokojen vuoksi ja sattaa olla koko tarkennusta.. Vaan tällä haavaa näyttäis jotta ponsorit löytyy 4 varmaa ja rahaa kasasssa 1900e (1700)
syöytit edelleen haussa 4:tä paikasta tarve ois vielä n 1000e
ENSIVIIKON PIN iltaan odotan varmistusta jääkö joku pois otakee yhteyttä Harbom:n jotta saan joka satulan käyttöön.. :Leveä hymy:  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Torstaina sit pinnataan porukalla  :Vink:   Ja ilmeisesti porukan lenkkeily jatkuu sit lauantaina Vuokatin vaaramaisemissa??? Tavoitteena päästä 30 km:n lenkki retkivauhtia läpi... mihinkähän aikaan ne sulkee reitin  :No huh!: 

Kiitos Harrille ja Vesalle eilisestä testiajosta! Kokeilu jatkuu sit vielä toisella satulalla, kunhan se ensin saapuu maisemiin.

----------


## harbom

Sivut tarkastettu ja hyväksi havaittu ja PZ maahantuoja = Scorpion yksi Ponsorimme joten sekin kunnossa.. Onnea uudelle hiilarille Mustaa makkaraa kuten Di Luca:n (Mr C)

----------


## Ändi

Joo kuitukerhoon nyt liityin. Scorpionilta on ja vaikuttaa hyvältä, asento on just, katseenkestävä ja osat ultegraa eikä ollut kauhea hinta. Hifikiekot oli mukana mutta niitä koetan säästellä.

----------


## di luca

Ois ollu tuo minun B. vielä edullisempi: noutovaivaan ois lähtenyt nyt noutopäiviltä! Ändi tietää syyn.... :Vihainen:  :No huh!:  :Irvistys:

----------


## harbom

Juu jusoo ja sämpylöö makkaralla tai ilman Maaliskuun Pinni takana ja hiihtäjät valmisteltu Vuokattin kisaan eikun semppiä matkaan ,,Seuraava Pin:tys 10.4 eli suattaa laijunkausi olla hättäisimillä olla avattu Eikun vahaa kalustoon ja uutta ossoo tai muuten makeeta maantielle tai maastoon.. :No huh!:  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harbom

Painaakos satula istuttaessa  hiertääkös kengät vai onkos raskaat Pekalta vaivoihin korjaus sarjoja.Sukat kastuu muovipusseja parempaa.. sanoi Pekka
Laidunkausi lähestyy kalusto kuntoon kohta piästään nakkeja pyörittämään
Kevättä Kevättä.. :Vink:  :Sarkastinen:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ändi

Onko siellä etelässä sulat tiet lähelläkään, pakkasta ennustaa kuitenkin vielä ens viikolle. Mietin millaista varustusta otan maanantaina mukaan, maantiepyörä+rullat+juoksuvehkeet vaiko maastopyörä. (olen siinä toivossa että pääsis sulalle tielle nakkikumeilla tämän 2-3 viikon reissun aikana, onko toiveajattelua?!)

----------


## di luca

Tännään käytiin Arton ja Harbomin kanssa parituntinen Nerkoolla. Tiet on pääosin sulat, kaikki mentiin kesägumeksilla. Pärjää siis jos ei kelit muutu eli ei tuu lunta. Takastulo oli melko kylymää -7 astetta ja pohjoistuulta. Hiilukuitu pöörä ei vielä tarkene ja Skorpionithan on kesäelukoita!
Kiitos pojille lenkistä! :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

Maantie nieliällä piäsöö auto väylillä oes nääs mielenkiintoista nähä se PZ jos sillä voi ajoo hiekalla Rullat turha raahata meijän lämppärillä suat rullata :No huh!:

----------


## di luca

Harbon varmaan tarkoitti hiekoitushiekkaa. Oon muuten lomalla 7.4. alkavan viikon, joten ajokaveria on silloin viikollakin, jos oot maisemissa!

----------


## Ändi

Okei eli on mahdollista päästä tielle.. Taidan ottaa tutulta lainaan vähän vähemmän hifimpi maantiepyörä reissulle, pz säästyy jos siellä on hiekkaa ja märkää.





> Rullat turha raahata meijän lämppärillä suat rullata



Niinkö jos se onnistuu niin olis huippua! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## harbom

> Okei eli on mahdollista päästä tielle.. Taidan ottaa tutulta lainaan vähän vähemmän hifimpi maantiepyörä reissulle, pz säästyy jos siellä on hiekkaa ja märkää.
> 
> 
> 
> Niinkö jos se onnistuu niin olis huippua!



*Vuan varmalla onnistuu Eikun hikoilemaan vuan*

----------


## di luca

> Okei eli on mahdollista päästä tielle.. Taidan ottaa tutulta lainaan vähän vähemmän hifimpi maantiepyörä reissulle, pz säästyy jos siellä on hiekkaa ja märkää.
> 
> 
> 
> Niinkö jos se onnistuu niin olis huippua!




Huomiseks vuan lupasivat jo lunta...

----------


## harbom

Ponsori (1-2) puuttuu kaatukos hanke. :Irvistys:

----------


## irraH

> Ponsori (1-2) puuttuu kaatukos hanke.



Paljonkos tulis lisäkuluja/pyöräilijä, jos otetaan asut vaikka sponsori tai 2 puuttuu?

----------


## di luca

> Paljonkos tulis lisäkuluja/pyöräilijä, jos otetaan asut vaikka sponsori tai 2 puuttuu?



Komppaan :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## di luca

Huomenna ennusteessa kevyttä ajelua sopivan matkaa Lapinlahdelle päin. Lähtö klo 14.00 Mehevän pihasta. Vauhti keväisen rento! Vähän niin kuin ennakkona yhteislenkeille. Mukaan vaan, jos polttelee jo ajella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ändi

oon mukana
 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HiMa

Millaisilla fillareilla ja renkailla ajattelitte pärjätä tänään?

----------


## di luca

Mukana on maasturia, crossaria ja maaantiepöörää ja vauhti menee maasturin mukaan! Katotaan vielä tuo suunta tuulen ja kelin mukaan... taitaa sadella ip:llä. Kesägumeksit taitaa olla kaikilla ainakin eilen hyvin pärjäsi niillä.

----------


## di luca

Niin ajettiin nelisin reipas kolme tuntia Matille ja Liisalle. Kiitos Harbomille kaakaosta, tuli oikeeseen paikkaan. Likaista oli, mutta erittäin mukava lenkki! :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

Juu eka Matti ja Liisa tälle kaudelle on sit ajeltu Andi nuorena taituroi paikoin sohjossa ja jällä kaatumatta brinsinakeilla. Paksuilla makkaroilla ol ihan pohkeita kysyvä lenkki vuan ensiviikolla uudestaan jos ei pääse uusia punaraitoja likaamaan- >Kiitos porukalle ps jos roiskutin kuraa vesi vanhin pesuaine

----------


## Ändi

Joo hallittua taituroimista oli osa ja loput paikat meni tuurilla kaatumatta. Mukava lenkki silti siitä se kausi käynnistyy.

----------


## di luca

Nuama jo pesty, kiitos vaan suihluista! :Vink:

----------


## harbom

Moikaten PyöräPojat nyt viinmeinen ajankohtainen uutinen ponsorit hankittu
hanke etenee loppuviikolla suunitellaan lokojen sioittelu ja viikolla 15 Contintuotteet pitäis tulla joten päästäneen painatukseen ja Sitten lenkille lähtö siirtyy K-Market LIPPIS maisemiin :Hymy:  :Sarkastinen:  :Cool:

----------


## di luca

Foreca lupaa sadetta sunnuntaiksi. Siirretäänkö ajo lauantaille, kun lupaa aurinkoa? Katotaan vielä aikaa. Mullle olisi ap parempi kun oon yksinhuoltajana jos sää sallii. Iltapäiväkin menee jos keli vaatii.

----------


## di luca

Eka lenkki 928:lla. Jämäkkä runko, ei ollenkaan rempula. Myös mukava, mutta enemmän kilapyörän tuntua kuin odotinkaan. Kulkee kuin juna. Pöörä oli oikein mieleinen.  :Hymy:  :Cool:

----------


## harbom

Mr Celeste (928) missä oli kuivaa tahtoo tänään Nitroo käytää ulkona 16.30-17,oo tienoilla n < 2 tuntia eikä viitis kauheasti liata jokos onnistuu :Leveä hymy:

----------


## di luca

Minä ajelin Koukunjoenjoentietä sekä Soinlahdella. Koukku oli kuiva, Soikkis välillä märkä. Joka paikassa on märkiä kohtia välillä, jotenka pöörän pesuun saa varautua :Vihainen: . Ana kehui Vieremän tien olevan kuivan, mutta siellä on liikennettä. Tosin A sanoi olevan ihan ok ajaa silti. Sonkajärven tie myös näytti melko kuivalta. Tosin missä on kuivaaa siellä pölyää! Ei oo hyvä mietenkään. Tulisin mukaan, mutta pukkaa pojan synttäriä. Lauantaina taas ruodussa. Onnea Niroselle irti pääsyn johdosta! :Hymy:

----------


## Ändi

foreca muuttuu vähän väliä, nyt näyttäis lauantai ok paitsi illalla satelee. Veikkaan aika tiivistä työpäivää lauantaille niin ajattelin kolmeen asti siellä viipyä ja seurata meininkiä.

esim. puoli neljäksi ehtisin Lippikselle mutta onkohan liian myöhä muille. 

Tosiaan Vieremälle baana hyvä ja kuiva, myös se pikkutie mikä kiertää lenkin Vieremällä, en muista paikannimiä.. Ruuhka-aikana tietysti hankalempaa mutta ainakin yksin tuo meni ihan hyvin vaikka olikin myöhänen iltapäivä.

luca, pelasko kadenssimittari.

----------


## harbom

Epävirallinen yhteislenkki lauantai 5,3  klo 15.3o LIPPIKSELTÄ Suuntana Vieremä ja ajan käyttä 2-3 t Eli ulkoilutetaan nakkikumeja :No huh!:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## di luca

Mukana ollaan, jos penskat laskee. En oo kokeillut mittaria, mutta muutin magneetin toisin päin. Luulen, että toimii. Pitää huomenna testata pikku ajolla.

----------


## HiMa

Siinäpähän sitä vois lauantaina kokeilla millanen olis Iisalmi-Vieremä väli vaikka työmatka-ajona  :No huh!: . Arkena on kyllä tuota raskasta liikennettä aika paljon... 
Katson kyllä vielä kelitilanteen, sateeseen en lähde polkemaan näin kylmällä kelillä.

----------


## di luca

Tosiaan Foreca vaihtelee. Nyt klo 15 lupaa räntäsadetta ja sunnuntaina ei sadetta. En halua vekslata, mutta vieläkö ois parempi muuttaa sateettomalle pv:lle?! Ei oikein huvita ulkoiluttaaa 928:a sateessa. :Sekaisin:  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ändi

Joo en kyllä minäkään lähde kovin märkään, sitten vaihdan lajin juoksuun. Paras on se ilta-sanomien sivujen sadetutka, siitä näkee la aamuna tilanteen kai parhaiten.

Kai me sunnuntainakin ajetaan? Jos lyödään lukkoon se lauantain 15.30 ja sunnuntaille toinen aika (esim. klo 11) niin ne ajaa ketkä sattuu paikalle kurvaamaan.

----------


## harbom

Jupa mukavampi tietysti kuivana ja ilman räntää.. Joten kokeillan sitten yhteis lenkkiä pyhänä kuten tapana ollut vain aika 11,oo JÄ LIPPIS lähtöpaikkana
Ilmoitan Artolle josko sille vaihto sopii- :Leveä hymy:  :No huh!:

----------


## di luca

'sunnuntaiaamuna näyttää vesitippaa: miten olisi iltapv:llä?

----------


## di luca

Harbom: mitä tykkäsit penkistä? Mulla sen kun vaan paranee... :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

LIPPIKSELLE kokontui keliä pelkäämättä 8 renkaan kuluttajaa Vuokko toi jälkikasvunkin vuan ei saatu mukaan houkuteltua. Onnea vaan Vuokolle ja koko perhelle. Suoritimme paratiajon kaupunkin halki vaan vihreäalto ei toiminut meille vaan tauko joka risteyksessä. Polkastiin Partallan jossa Joonasta SA kutsui jatkettin Valkeisen kautta Vieremälle jossa tauko Vesan pussilla munkit josta Suuret kiitokset..Sitten pikku vastaisessa leppoisesti kotia kohti.
Ihanuus jatkuu ensi sunnuntaina LIPPIKSELTÄ klo 11.oo kohti Lapinlahtea celeste sämpylöille..Kiitos matka seurasta porukat niin Kiuruveveltä että Iidesalmestakin .HarBom :Cool:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## harbom

Kevään viimeinen pinnaus , varmistathan tulosi jot satulat saadaan täyteen
higee ja hauskoo tulossa :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos yhteislenkistä porukoille ja Vesalle tarjoilusta! Jäi hyvä fiilis, ei ole edes jalat kipeenä vaikka matkalla meinas jossain vaiheessa hapot nousta reisiin  :No huh!: 

Torstaina on tästä taloudesta tulossa pari kuskia ajamaan sisätiloihin.

----------


## Ändi

Vähän tautia iski nyt päälle, olis ollu kiva eilen olla ajamassa.

Mielellään tulisin torstaina pinnaamaan jos mukaan mahtuu (uskon että siihen mennessä tervehdyn)

----------


## harbom

Moikaten Pin :Kieli pitkällä: olkaisua varten lie keleistä johtuen satulat käyttyi alta aika yksikön.. :No huh!:

----------


## harbom

> Harbom: mitä tykkäsit penkistä? Mulla sen kun vaan paranee...



Et turhaa kehunna tai sitten sun hemoroidit ovat samanmalliset on nääs loistava istua pitkälläkin matkalla. :Sarkastinen:  :Kieli pitkällä:  ps suositellan kuillekin hyvää satulaa tarvitseville..di luca / Mr Celeste mistä sie sen minkin sait kiini

----------


## harbom

> Et turhaa kehunna tai sitten sun hemoroidit ovat samanmalliset on nääs loistava istua pitkälläkin matkalla. ps suositellan muillekin hyvää satulaa tarvitseville..di luca / Mr Celeste mistä sie sen minkin sait kiini

----------


## di luca

Minkkiä löytyy jonkun kaapan kenkäosastolta. Valitettavasti en muista minkä. Suatto olla  Cidy Marget. Semmosessa kenkälankki purkissa kuitennii, ruskehtava semmonen ja kannessa kengän kuva. Rasva käy myös Gore-kengille. Nuin niin kun tuntomerkeiksi!

----------


## harbom

Nytpä sitten kevään vimeinen Pinnigi ilta poljettu ja Tuomas rääkkäsi porukkaa
hikeen asti hyvä niin jotta talven jäykkyydet katoo. Kiitokset Tuomakselle koko  poppoon puolesta.Nyt sitten lenkkeily jatkuu nakeilla jos kelit sen sallivat. Katsotaan sunnuntaina 11.oo Lippiksellä miltä se rupee vaikuttamaan.. :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## di luca

Pakkasta luvassa sunnuntaiaamuksi. Minä taidan pitää lepopv:n ja ajan tänään ja huomenna. :Nolous:

----------


## Ändi

Olipas kylmä lenkki, sitkeimmät ajomiehet oli ajamassa ja minulta jäi toiset hanskat kotiin. Hain ne, sitten puhkesi kumi Ohenmäen pyörätiellä eikä varmasti ollut vararengasta mukana. Isän soitin hakemaan, eli olis ollu di lucan huoltoautolla käyttöä.

Kiitokset kaikille ja varsinkin harbomille joka antoi ajaa rullilla. Ei muuta kun hyviä kelejä, suuntaudun huomenna takaisin lappiin.

----------


## harbom

Niinkuin Andi mainitsi sää etelän ihmisille kolea, vaan lenkki poljetti suunitelman mukaan,tulessa Lämmin juoma ja B_sämpylät maistui kiitos Jarmolle.
Andi : sempiä kevääseen pistä jokunen kuva Lapista niin samme sivuille maustetta.Lenkkiläisille kiitokset. :Nolous:  :Irvistys:

----------


## di luca

Onnittelut ajon sankareille!! :Cool:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## harbom

Usko Ju Onnea vaan uudelle Hiffi maasturille kannataisko laittaa tuet jottei kaatumisia tapahtuis saattaa tulla itku.No toivotaan parasta semppiä maastoon.. :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Pyöräpojat:: asut on painossa vimestään vapuksi asut luovutuksessa. :Vink:  :Cool:

----------


## usko juntunen

Juu kiitosta vaan,tulihan siitä sekarotuisesta Sessusta ihan soiva peli.Rungon koko juuri oikea,ei mikään hirvi vaan simppeli kivenkiertäjä.
Painoa "pojalle" tuli kokonaista 11kg täydessä ajovalmiudessa,eli polkimet,nousukaffat,joita ei noissa testipunnituksissa ole mukana. Kympin raja ei ole kaukana jos pistää alle normikiekot/renkaat, mutta tuo normirenkaiden paikkaus kosteasssa rämeikössä itikoiden syötävänä ei suuremmin kiinnosta,joten jokunen gramma tubeless renkaiden tuomaa painoa ei haittaa.Helppo oli Sessu kasata kun tarvittavat kilkkeet löytyi omasta, Iisalmen Pyörä-Pojat lähikaupasta.

----------


## suoratankoinen

Onnea vaan UJ meidän metsämiesten puolesta, aika menevän näköinen peli on.
Siniveristä vitutti ankarasti kun kävit eilen näyttäytymässä, olis halunnut näyttää Sessulle miten sitä puiden yli loikataan, piti panna kettingillä kiinni vaan alkoi semmoinen ulina jotta laskin yöksi vapaaksi....

----------


## di luca

Täällä hiilikuitu kuopii ajoon, mutta kuski paskana. Haluaako joku luottokelpoinen hlö. ulkoiluttaa sitä omistajan toipuessa?! Ois varmaan hyvät ajokelit! :Vihainen:

----------


## harbom

"PYÖRAPOJAT" asut painossa valmistuvat ensiviikolla ja luovutus Vappu viikolla 

Lehdistöä varten pitäis saada porukka kasaan ns Yhteislenkille 4.5 2008 klo 10.oo K-Market LIPPIS pihaan siis klo 10.oo   :Kieli pitkällä:  
Tänä sunnuntaina
lähtö Lippikseltä 11.oo :Vink:  :Vink:  Voitas kokeilla Väisälänmäkeä jos ei liankylmä

----------


## di luca

Nostan esille tämän kun jo mennyt piiloon. Tuun suattamaan matkaan ja suatta ihhailla hiilaria. Mukkaan en tuu, kun kunto on jossain katteissa taavin jäläkeen... :Irvistys:

----------


## HiMa

En pääse starttaamaan klo 11, joten tänään sunnuntaina olis "varjolenkki" lähtö klo 14 Lippikseltä. Vauhti ei sit päätä huimaa, kun minun kanssa ajelee  :Kieli pitkällä: . Parituntinen lenkki olisi aikomus ajaa.

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkille ilmesty 7 joista vuan 5 lähti Väisälänmäkee kiertään, vauhti kesäisen kiireinen, B-sämpylät nautittiin Väisäsellä Markolle Kiitokset ja Porukalle vauhdista :No huh!:  No kohta piästään lähteen aikasemmin jotta ei tarvitse pitää niin kiirettä. :Sekaisin:  Näkys toinen poppoo ajelevan muina aikoina ..
Koetetaan ensi sunnuntaina sitten 10.oo jos se passaias paremmin ja 4.5 klo 10.oo on sitten se muotinäytös Lippiksellä

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Puappa Usko uuvesta polkujenhoitolaitteesta kuva tulemahan, nii pääsen muidenkin kateuteen osalli SEX. :No huh!:

----------


## usko juntunen

Pannaan tulemaan,,,hoitolaitteen kammet on liisattu Jameksesta. XTR-raitin vaatimat XTR vipuset tilattu paikallisesta,muuten ei uskalla raitille lähteä.Nimikkoreittisi kivet tykkää pussata juuri äksteeärrää :Leveä hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

No niin,juuri mannekiinina pirtin lattialla uusissa ajovermeissä ja täytyy sanoa että kokonaisuus onnistui täydellisesti,ainakin minun mielestäni! Asut hyvin istuvia ja varmasti näkyy kaivolta kotiin! Kiitokset sponsoreille ja niiden hankkijoille sekä erityisesti Harbomille joka käsittääkseni oli koko savotan moottori.

----------


## di luca

Mitä mitä, joko nutut on testattu?  :No huh!:  Haluaa piälle ne millonka niitä suap vai oliko UJ niitä förskottilaisia ja myö muu rahvas vasta ens viikolla..... :Irvistys:  :Sarkastinen:  Pistä nyt kuvvoo ihhailtavaksi... siis puvusta, mannella ei niin väliä :Vink:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Jopas olj ärreen näköset asusteet! :No huh!:

----------


## di luca

Muistanko oikein, että sunnuntaina oli lähtö klo 10.00?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Mitä mitä, joko nutut on testattu?  Haluaa piälle ne millonka niitä suap vai oliko UJ niitä förskottilaisia ja myö muu rahvas vasta ens viikolla..... Pistä nyt kuvvoo ihhailtavaksi... siis puvusta, mannella ei niin väliä



Ihan sananmukanen rasvanahkanen rahvas minäkin olen :Irvistys:  Sattui vaan KB kulkemaan meidän hovihankkijan kautta oikeaan aikaan ja toi puuhapussin kulkiessaan.

Jontta   XTR miähelle: Kannuksia ei oo kilisemähän mutta parahia jaetaan,,,

----------


## TimoT

Usko--> Onko Spessun kuvat julkisessa jakelussa vai pitääkö tulla henkilökohtaisesti tulla katsomaan vai odottaa kesäkuun loppuun?

----------


## harbom

> Mitä mitä, joko nutut on testattu?  Haluaa piälle ne millonka niitä suap vai oliko UJ niitä förskottilaisia ja myö muu rahvas vasta ens viikolla..... Pistä nyt kuvvoo ihhailtavaksi... siis puvusta, mannella ei niin väliä



Jee asut jakelussa ja jopa etelän lämmöss ajo asuina.
Marko testas jo Lapinlahden lenkillä. Ja lähtö klo 10.oo pyhännä Lippis

----------


## di luca

Tiälläin on jo puuhapussi, pittää tännäänä testailla etelän suunnalla. En vuan suanna takkia, kun Lippis irtosi... eli UJ ollaan sammoo kastia... :Vink:  
Huomenna kmpiltä jos ei tämä epämiäränen olo tuas pahene joksii ajon estäväksi karheuveksi.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## usko juntunen

> Usko--> Onko Spessun kuvat julkisessa jakelussa vai pitääkö tulla henkilökohtaisesti tulla katsomaan vai odottaa kesäkuun loppuun?



Tere vaan.Jokunen kuva on harbom.com kotisivuilla "naavakorvat" 08 kausi osiossa. Pistän myös kuvia sähköpostiisi ja ajamaankin pääsee,,

Mites Canyon rojekti etenee? Onko kirppuileva olo odottavalla :Leveä hymy: 

Soneralla on postilootan siirto-operaatio Sveduista Suomeen,pistän kuvia kunhan saavat postilootan siirrettyä

----------


## harbom

Huomenna yhteinen sunnuntai ajelu klo 10.oo Lippikseltä lenkki ehotuksena mietittäväksi raahallisesti Takkomäki - Sonkakoski¨Sonkajärvi-KAHVIA-kotiin ja ne jatkaa jota jaksaa ja joutaa.. Tai jotain muuta Kahotaan eli sovitaan :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## di luca

Minen ou varma kestääkö keuhkot mäkiä ja sykkeen nousua korkeemmalle... ajasin mielummin selevää peekoota, on vähä hiinä ja hiinä nämä tunnelmat. Katotaan Lippiksellä!

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki ajeltiin kauniissa kevät säässä .Lähtöön tuli 9 kammenkiertäjää
piätettin ajella Väisälänmäki taas vuan matkoo pitennetti uusinta kieroksella eli 
ensi Matille ja Liisalle pohjavesille ja Väisälänmäen kautta Väisäselle sämpylälle B:t maistui mainiolta taas Kiitokset Kiuruveden suuntaan.Ajosta muodostui asujen ensiesittely ja ponsorikin saapui lähtöön Pekan poppoo on makeen näkönen.Vaahti matkalla maenio ei edes hb tarvinna ootella Suuret kiitokset mukanna olleille. :Kieli pitkällä:  :Vink:  :Hymy:

----------


## di luca

Mullekkii vaahti oli oikein mainio, yks asia meni vuan pieleen: 99km ..le! :Vihainen:  :Vink:

----------


## phebis

Haudihou!

Olen muuttamassa kesäksi Lapinlahdelle ja kyselisin hyviä reittiehdotuksia maastopyörälle.

Elikkä mitenköhän ihmeessä löytäisin hyviä XC/Enduro -reittejä metsistä, mitä en tunne ollenkaan? Ei ihan uskalla lähteä sompailemaan vaan "jonnekkin" ku saattaapi vielä helsinkiläinen eksyä :Nolous: .

Ja tietysti jos jotain yhteislenkkejä olis, niin jos mukaan sopii, niin saattaisin olla hyvinkin kiinostunut. Autoa ei ole käytössä, joten hirveän pitkiä siirtymiä en pysty tekemään.

Kiitoos jo etukäteen!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Paloisvuoreltahan pääsee melko mukavasti kruisailemaan polkuvoittoista pätkää ohenmäen toiselle puolen.
> Usko varmaan reitin tietääkin.
> Paninpa pari kerttaa. Paloskilta kun löytäis koljonvirralle metsävpoittoisen reitin, niin olis meleko huippu juttu!



Tuossa Iisalmesta Lapinlahden suuntaan tuleva polkureitti jota ajellaan aika paljon iltalenkkeinä. Lapinlahden suunnalla on Paavon Polku-niminen vaellusreitti.Tuosta reitistä ei vielä ihmeemmin kokemusta mutta on puhuttu jotta pitäs katsastaa se tulevana kesänä.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Lapinlahden "keskustan" vieressä haminanmäellä on joitain polkuja, mutta alue on pieni, vitostietä pari kilometriä iisalmeenpäin järven yli, oikealla puolen on honkaharju, jossa on polkua myös. 
Polkureittiä löytyy kangasmetsiköst honkaharjulta. varmaankin nerkoolle saakka. En oo ikinä ajanu tosin, tarkotus on tutkia tässä kunnes ehdin.
Rommeikonmäen takana Huoripojanmäellä ja Taskilanmäellä näyttäs äkkiseltään, että vois olla jotain ajettavia pätkiä, nepä pitää tutkia.
Kannattaa vilikasta http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/kartanhaku/osoitehaku.html?map.x=363&map.y=272&cx=3520377&cy=  7029673&scale=16000&tool=siirra&styles=normal〈=FI&  tool=siirra

Paavonpolku mahtaa olla melekosen pahasti vesakoitunut.
Millon muutat lapinlahdelle, voin tulla rälläämään?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Mullekkii vaahti oli oikein mainio, yks asia meni vuan pieleen: 99km ..le!



Vauhdeista pitikin avautua. Harbom,di luca ja kumppanit,olitte onnekkaita kun kun käännyitte Väisäseltä takaisin sillä Lapinlahti-Nerkoon niemi lisälenkillä homma karkasi täysin käsistä yhteisesti sovitun lenkkivaudin osalta.Meinaan sitä kun Väisäseltä joukkoomme liittyi jäsen,käytetään Hänestä vaikka nimeä M. Lapinlahdelle asti oli joukko vielä kasassa mutta Nerkoon lenkillä ja paluumatkalla jäsen M. oli koko ajan "jojon päässä" Yritin parhaani mukaan antaa vetoapua kunnes myötätuuli osuudella konkelistani loppui tuumat vaikka kampirauta pyöri varmasti yli 110!! Jos olisin ollut liikkeellä maantiepyörällä jossa riittää tuumat,olisin omin käsin käynyt vääntämässä muutamalta kärkimieheltä pienen keskirattaan päälle.Noin tehdään siellä missä pyöräilykulttuuria on vähän enemmän mitä näillä korkeuksilla,,,no siinä ajeltiin jäsen M kanssa joukon perässä,välillä jopa saatiin porukka kiinni. Kyllikinrannan kohdallla M kääntyi kotiin tuumaten "jos meinaa iltalypsyn tehdä,pakko heivata,25km ajoin täysillä"varmaan "opettavainen" kokemus eka kertaa yhteislenkillä ajavalle!!Ainut lohtu tuossa on että M on tuttu kaveri ja osaa toivon mukaan suhtautua jotenkin "yhteislenkkiin" Kuvitelkaapa jos kyseesä olisi ollut meille ennestään tuntematon kaveri joka haluaa ajaa porukassa!!
Jos yhteisesti sovittu,sellainen matkavauhti jossa kaikki pysyy kohtuudella mukana ei tunnu riitävän, suosittelen hankkimaan SPU:n lisenssin jolla pääsee kokeilemaan rahkeita sellaisissa porukoissa jossa varmasti löytyy suitsimies kovimmillekin hevosille,,,ugh olen puhunut

----------


## phebis

> Millon muutat lapinlahdelle, voin tulla rälläämään?



 
Maanantaina 5.5 alkaen, eli ensi viikolla  :No huh!: !

----------


## harbom

"PYÖRÄPOJAT" muistakee ensi sunnuntai 4.5.2008 klo.10.oo Lippis lähtö lenkille ja yhteiskuvaus joten esiintymisasut niskaan Jos et vielä hakenut asuasi Ppojilla haettavissa.. :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## di luca

....ugh olen puhunut....

En osannut ottaa palaa UJ:n kommentista kuin käsipelillä. 
Olipa hyvä etten ollut kuolemassa! Mutta tuosta vauhdista ite tuumaan, että sitäkin saa pitää, mutta sovitaan jo lähtiissä ketkä ajaa mitenkin tai kiireisimmät sannoo lähtevänsä purttiin kun p:ssä polttaa. On tosi tympeetä roikkua väkisin perällä ja jos sattuu putoomaan kyyvistä, on sieltä tuska ottaa kiinni 10 ukkoa eli ei onnistu. Mutta se on vaan niin, että ajetaan myö heikommat kuntoukot ommaa tahtia ja kirmatkoon muut ympärillä. Tarkoitin lähinnä ihteäni, kun ajattelen yhteislenkin olevan peekoo ajamista, no sekin taso on vähän eri itekullakin... Oes se niin hienoo pystyä ajamaan kovvoo, mutta se ee meikäläiseltä onnistu kun alamäessä! Sitä on vuan pysyttävä karsinassaan ja outettava kehitystä... :Vink:  Tännään meinoon ottoo opiks ja ajjoo 100 km, eilen 95 ...

----------


## suoratankoinen

Samaa mieltä di lucan kanssa, saa ja pitää ajaa välillä kovaa. Mutta täst lähtien tosiaan sovitaan etukäteen. Tiedän porukassa miehiä joilla samalla vauhdilla syke 95 ja toisilla 150. Lenkki ei silloin ole tasapuolinen... :Sekaisin: . Rakentavasti eteenpäin jotta yhteislenkkimme jatkuvat....

----------


## irraH

Lauantaina kolautin kyynärpään kipeäksi, mutta katotaan jos on kunnossa sunnuntaina niin voisin ilmaantua paikalle tai ajelen osan matkaa mukana jos ei Väisälänmäkeä kestä.

----------


## harbom

Kaima hekee ne kuteet jotta on samassa kuosissa "PYÖRÄPOIKIEN" kasssa ja tulee edes kuvausta varten paikalle jotta saadaan edustava potretti..
Muistakee muutkin tulla LIppikselle sunnuntaina 10.oo saa otta kaverin mukaan..

----------


## usko juntunen

No niin veljet ja siskot,tuo pikku vauhtiepisodi on sitten siirretty hyvässä yhteisymmärrykseesä mappi ööhön.Uusia Pyöräpoika paitoja ei tarvitse tilata! Yhtään paidan hihaa ei irronnut ed. asian tiimoilta (vs.maakuntaviesti)   :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Vaikka asiat eivät riidelleet vaan miehet!!

Joten hyvää Vappua kaikille kammelle kykeneville :Hymy:

----------


## di luca

Vappuajelua kaikille. Mulle kelepais kyllä toiset pyöräpoikapolokupöksyt, on nimittäin parraat polokupöksyt mitä oon ikuna omistanunna! Ei persuus puuvu pätkääkään, kärsii vuan kun joutuu pois pallilta :Leveä hymy:

----------


## irraH

> Kaima hekee ne kuteet jotta on samassa kuosissa "PYÖRÄPOIKIEN" kasssa ja tulee edes kuvausta varten paikalle jotta saadaan edustava potretti..
> Muistakee muutkin tulla LIppikselle sunnuntaina 10.oo saa otta kaverin mukaan..



Vaatteet haettu, mutta..... :Vihainen: 

L-kokoa tilasin, mutta M-kokoa tuli (pitkähihainen oli ainoa L) joten ei mahdu päälle. Lähden käymään liikkeellä jos saadaan asiaan selvyyttä. 
Contin kamppeet oli tosin L-koon pussissa. :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin: 

Nooo, jospa tuo selviää ja saisin kamppeet.


Edit: Sain Adidaksen lyhyt- ja pitkähihaisen, Contin kamat saan mahdollisesti ens viikolla.

----------


## suoratankoinen

> Vappuajelua kaikille.



Joo, vappuajelulla JK:n kanssa 3 tuntia..Mies muuttanut tapojaan, katsoo taakse, mutta ilme on pirullinen....vauhti ei hiipunut...

Ps. Tämä tarina osiltaan tosi.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tsot,tsot eikös tämä vauhtijuttu jo haudattu mappi ööhön :Nolous:  eikä osoitella sormella vain yhtä pyöräpoikaa,joukossa se vauhti tiivistyi,,,ja piste

Sillä toisella vappulenkillä ainakin kaikki pysyi mukana, mitä nyt vähän tekniikka(pyörän)reistasi,pöksyt repesi ja kaatuneet kuvattiin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## suoratankoinen

Onnex mää olin vain se kaatuilija ja pyörän särkijä... kaikki muut sattu muille, vai jäikö muuta kun se Gontin tubeles repeäminen???

----------


## HiMa

Etelän leiri takana ja asut koeajettu useaan kertaan. Pitkähihaista paitaa ja takkia ei tarvinnu käyttää  :Kieli pitkällä: . Miinusta vois sanoa noista housuista sen verran, että aurinkorasva + hiki -yhdistelmällä olkaimista jää kivat jäljet olkapäille...  mutta ei siitäkään jäänyt kestotatuointia  :No huh!: 

Keli näyttää ainakin tänään melkein yhtä komialta kuin Malliksella... siispä polkemaan iltapäivällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harbom

No mutta nyt siten "Pyöräpojat" on aloittaneet virallisesti kesän ja oikein kesäsäässä. Perinteisesti yhteislenkit aloitettu Väisälänmäen lenkillä niin nytkin.Lippikselle oli kait kaikki keltasirkut laskeentuneet.Etelän leiriläiset oli myös palanneet kylmään pohjolaan.Lenkki ajeltiin leppoisen ravakasti ja mukaan saatu myös uusia kasvoja , tervetuloa yhteisen harratuksen pariin .
B_sämpylät haukattin Väisäsellä ja PYÖRÄPOJAT oli käynyt jäsjestämässä porukalle yllätyksen eli ponsoroinut pyytänyt viellä makua parantaan. KIITOS KOKO POPPOON PUOLESTA PEKKA. Vaahti ja matka ei rittännyt kaikille vaan kierros ajeltiin toisinpäin uudelleen.Järjestely nyt toisenkerran lie hyvin toimiva.
Niin piti muuten kehua ja kiittää oli mulle kauden paras lenkki kaikin puolin jotta suuret että lisäksi pienet kiitokset koko lenkki seuralle. Yhteiset lenkit jatkuu sitten ensi sunnuntaina joten yllätetään ÄITI ottamalla se mukaan tai pannaan 
anomus sisään tai lahjotaan muuten.Lähtö Lippikseltä 10.00  kahotaan sitten joko sitä siirrytään 9.oo lähtöihin. ps jos Äitit ei muuen saada hyviteltyä ajettakoon lyhyt lenkki. Mielipiteitä jään otteleen. :Hymy:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## irraH

Kiitosta vaan porukalle minunkin puolesta, vaikka jänistin ja käännyin kotikylän kohdalla kotiin  :Nolous:

----------


## Peikko

Moi,

Olen ainakin alkukesän iisalmessa ja kaipaisin maastot tuntevaa paikallista lenkkiseuraa nimenomaan maasturilenkeille.

Lieneekö kenelläkään innostusta tällä viikolla ke,to lähteä seuraksi lenkille?

Esim huomenna ke ~1800 sopii lähtöajaksi minulle. Asun keskustan reunalla, lähtöpaikaksi sopii melkein mikä vain sijainti.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Moi,
> 
> Olen ainakin alkukesän iisalmessa ja kaipaisin maastot tuntevaa paikallista lenkkiseuraa nimenomaan maasturilenkeille.
> 
> Lieneekö kenelläkään innostusta tällä viikolla ke,to lähteä seuraksi lenkille?
> 
> Esim huomenna ke ~1800 sopii lähtöajaksi minulle. Asun keskustan reunalla, lähtöpaikaksi sopii melkein mikä vain sijainti.



Jep kyllä on meininki,huomenna ke.näyttää foreca hiukan vettä mutta sitähän lentää muutenkin,,to.poutaa katsotaan keli ja polku huomenna ke. Sankariniemen urheilukenttä voisi olla lähtöpaikka,soitellaan puh.040 5892433

----------


## Ändi

:Kieli pitkällä:  Noniin vaatteet saapui tännekin, on todellakin hieno setti! tulee hyvään käyttöön.. Kiitos mukana tulleesta hienosta yo-kortista, vielä pari koetta on jäljellä, jotka on todellakin hermoja kiristäneet mutta eiköhän niistä läpi selvitä, niin loppuu tämä pänttääminen sitten ainaki vähäksi aikaa!

----------


## Peikko

> Jep kyllä on meininki,huomenna ke.näyttää foreca hiukan vettä mutta sitähän lentää muutenkin,,to.poutaa katsotaan keli ja polku huomenna ke. Sankariniemen urheilukenttä voisi olla lähtöpaikka,soitellaan puh.040 5892433




Jouh, hieno homma!

----------


## di luca

> Noniin vaatteet saapui tännekin, on todellakin hieno setti! tulee hyvään käyttöön.. Kiitos mukana tulleesta hienosta yo-kortista, vielä pari koetta on jäljellä, jotka on todellakin hermoja kiristäneet mutta eiköhän niistä läpi selvitä, niin loppuu tämä pänttääminen sitten ainaki vähäksi aikaa!



Lykkyä vaan täältä Iisalmen ajokavereilta! :Cool:  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Lauantain keli näyttäisi lupaavan aurinkoa ja kohtuullista lämpöä. Sunnuntaista ei oikein tiedä  :Sekaisin: . Lauantai-iltapäivällä ehtisin maisemalenkille aikaisintaan klo 14 aikoihin, olisko mukaan lähtijöitä? Vois vaikka pyörähtää Matilla ja Liisalla?

----------


## HiMa

Lähtö näkyy tänään siirtyvän, kun kaverit ei joudu vielä tuohon klo 14 lähtöön. Lippiksellä tavataan klo 14.30 ja etelän suuntaan lähdetään.

----------


## harbom

Vuan ei kerettyHiMan kyytiin kun oltiin 200km kampeemassa, kiitokst vuan kavereille ei jaksanut kovempoo polkee kun rampit vaivas vuan sitkeesti läpi ajeltuna 202km Huomenna kevyvemmin jos jalat pallaantuu.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## AlKapone

Kiitos Iisalmen porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kiva nähdä, että teillä on täällä näin paljon innokkaita pyöräilyn harrastajia.

Maisemat ovat täällä paljon vaihtelevampia kuin meilläpäin (lue jalat jumissa). Koetanpa ottaa toistekin pyörän mukaan, josko vaikka ennättäisi käymään sunnuntailenkillä täälläpäin.

----------


## harbom

Äeteen päivä oli kaunis jonkinverran tuulinen kevät sunnuntai ja Lippikselle ilmaantui 11 kammen kiertäjää. Reitti suntautui Sonkakoski Sonkajärvi suunnalle jäi mulle epäselväksi kuka voitti kahvin maksu vuoron vuan suuret kiitoksen maksajalle. Kotia kohti ja Saarimäessä se hauskuus alkoi rupes nääs rampin vaivoomaan eikä ollut hauskoo vaan porukka ei jättännä tielle  jos tahtoo kiittää . Tais eilinen 200 painoo koivissa.  :Vihainen:  Vieraileva tähti oli  Pihtiputtalta joten Oulun 08 sai terkkuja keltasirkuilta, tervetuloo toistenkin.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## di luca

Myö vielä kolomisin käätiin kiäntymässä Nerkoon entisellä kaapalla. Ak:lla loppu puhti männä Lapinlahelle asti. Mutta oli mukava lenkki kuitennii viikon tauon jäläkeen. :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Hyvä lenkki tänään, kiitokset peesistä! Loppukilometreillä vaan harhauduin ja jatkoin kaupungin läpi kotiin, mutta ei haitannut yhtään tämä poikkeava reittivalinta  :Hymy: .

----------


## harbom

> Äeteen päivä oli kaunis jonkinverran tuulinen kevät sunnuntai ja Lippikselle ilmaantui 11 kammen kiertäjää. Reitti suntautui Sonkakoski Sonkajärvi suunnalle jäi mulle epäselväksi kuka voitti kahvin maksu vuoron vuan suuret kiitoksen maksajalle. Kotia kohti ja Saarimäessä se hauskuus alkoi rupes nääs rampin vaivoomaan eikä ollut hauskoo vaan porukka ei jättännä tielle  jos tahtoo kiittää . Tais eilinen 200 painoo koivissa.  Vieraileva tähti oli  Pihtiputtalta joten Oulun 08 sai terkkuja keltasirkuilta, tervetuloo toistenkin..




Kartta sekos vieraileva tähti ei ollut Pihtiputtaalta vuan Haukiputtaalta vuan juuret on Savossa kuitenniin..

----------


## mikahu

Moro,

Kaarakainen heitteli lenkin aikana levottomia ajatuksia Oulujärven kierrosta juhannuksen aikaan, jos ilmat vain sallii. 

Matkaa tulisi varmasti Iisalmesta-mainuan kautta järven ympäri 324km (Vaalan kautta) tai oikaisten Manamansalon kautta 296km. Vesalla taitaakin olla kokemusta tästä reitistä aikaisimmilta vuosilta.

Itsellä ei ole sen kummempia reissuja jussina, joten lupauduin matkaan. Pankkikortilla varmaan pärjää, mutta jos on suurempi joukko lähdössä, niin voisi harkita huoltoauton ottamista mukaan, jos tulee välinerikkoja tai uupumuksia.

Jos on muita halukkaita mukaan, niin pitää raatata täällä tai yhteislenkin aikana.

t. Mika

Itsellä on pisin (24h) päivälenkki 347km kolmen vuoden takaa, joten olisihan tuo jo aika laittaa ennätykset uusiksi.

----------


## di luca

Huoltoautokuskiks vois lhtee tai ajamaan osan matkaa, jos en parempoo keksi yöttömänä yönä. Haluaisko joku ajaa vaikka puoliks tuon reissun tai jollain muulla jaolla?

----------


## Kalasi

Kyllä vois harkita puolikasmatkaa ja kuskina toinen puolikas.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

> Haudihou!
> 
> Olen muuttamassa kesäksi Lapinlahdelle ja kyselisin hyviä reittiehdotuksia maastopyörälle.
> 
> Elikkä mitenköhän ihmeessä löytäisin hyviä XC/Enduro -reittejä metsistä, mitä en tunne ollenkaan? Ei ihan uskalla lähteä sompailemaan vaan "jonnekkin" ku saattaapi vielä helsinkiläinen eksyä.
> 
> Ja tietysti jos jotain yhteislenkkejä olis, niin jos mukaan sopii, niin saattaisin olla hyvinkin kiinostunut. Autoa ei ole käytössä, joten hirveän pitkiä siirtymiä en pysty tekemään.
> 
> Kiitoos jo etukäteen!



Ter. 
Ootko käyny jo ajelemasa.?
Mahollisesti torstaina töiren jälkeen ajelen lapillahelle ja käyn ihmettelemässä Huoripojanmäen ja honkaharjun maastoja.
Ilmottele jos innostusta piisaa.
Oisko muita tulossa?

EDIT:
EMMÄ MEEKKÄÄ LAPILLAHEL.

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki 18.05 klo:9.oo Lippikseltä myötäsessä tai vastasessa ja ilman suksia eli sovitaan suunta sunnuntaina Mukaan sopii niin vanhat kuin uudetkin ja mieluusti kukin omalla pyörällä Huom Bianchi ei välttämäyön,, eikä värillä oo väliä. :Hymy:

----------


## PMoi

Yhteislenkki ajettu, matkaan lähti 8 tulevasta tietämätöntä pyöränulkoiluttajaa, suuntana oli Ahkiolahti paluumatkan Lapinlahti optiolla. Mukaan lähti myös yksi ensikertalainen. Matka eteni hyvässä hengessä kelin muuttuessa sankaksi lumisateeksi. Ahkiolahden kioski todetiin olevan avoinna ensi epäilyn jälkeen, kioskilla Arto lunasti jo kaupungilla varaamansa piikin. A:lle kiitokset. 
 Tauolta lähtiessä todettiin maiseman olevan kuvauksellinen kommentein "Tälläisessä säässä ei ole koskaan ennen ajettu". Harbom pyyteli sitten rehellistä mielipidettä käytetäänkö Lapinlahti-optio kun sen aika tulee. Paluumatkan vauhdinpito hivenen tempoili kun itsekukin haki ajolämpöä päälle. Iisalmen lähestyessä lumisade sitten harveni. Lapinlahti-option kohdalla tapahtui nopea ja yksimielinen neuvottelu kun etumies ajoi sujuvasti risteyksen ohi muiden seuratessa. Tie havaittiin Pemolla jo aivan kuivaksi. Eivät kotona uskoisi, ellei olisi kuvaa todisteeksi, mitä keliä oli matkalla tarjolla. Kotona sauna sulatti varpaat ja sormet sekä pesukone siisti kurat vaatetuksesta niin kyllä kelpaa raporttia pukata, kun ensikertalainenkin lupaili tulevansa toistekkin.

----------


## mikahu

Melekonen reissu näyttää olleen!  :No huh!:

----------


## harbom

Jos kammenkiertäjät nautti suomen suvesta niin kyllä naisille  hattua nostan     niitä oli Salmenkierossa runsaat 500 jopa tuolia kelaten .
Vuan takas yhteislenkkiin : sitkeitä sissiä ei mullakaan tällä reisulla rampit joutunna vaivoomaan ja palenti ainessiin sormia ja saunassa sulivat 
Kiitos mukanna olleille.Suattaa olla jottei  tänä kevääna moista keliä koeta ainekin toivon niin-- :Irvistys:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## di luca

Tuo kuva, jossa keltasirkkurivistö komeasti poseerasi Ahkiolahden kioskin edessä lumisateessa, voittaisi varmasti Vuoden Luontokuvapalkinnon!  :Vink:

----------


## suoratankoinen

Kyllä asiaan liittyen vuoden urheilukuva olisi hienompi, vaikka vuoden luontokuvakin olis hyvä saavutus....

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tuo kuva, jossa keltasirkkurivistö komeasti poseerasi Ahkiolahden kioskin edessä lumisateessa, voittaisi varmasti Vuoden Luontokuvapalkinnon!



Ei muuten voita! Meillä töissä on foto jossa on susi ja äimänkäki samassa kuvassa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kalasi

Tänään, kun kävin kahvilla Ahkiolahden kioskilla, annoin Harbomin nettiosoitteen kioskin pitäjälle jotta voi ihastella kuvaa. Kiersin muuten  Iisalmi- Pielavesi- Maaninka- Alapitkä- Lapinlahti- Iisalmi lenkin, 153 km.

----------


## phebis

Onkohan jotain viikonloppumaastolenkkiä suunnitemissa?

Itse olen tutkaillut karttaa ja mielessä kävi, että lähtisin katsastamaan tuota Paavonpolkua. Tarkoitus olisi ajaa Lapinlahdelta Nerkkoolle, mistä Paavonpolkua pitkin lapinlahti - varpaisjärvi-tielle, mistä takaisin Lapinlahdelle. Arvioksi tuolle reissulle laittaisin noin 60-70km :Sekaisin:  ja jotain 5h luokkaa.

Mahtaakoha tuosta Varpaisjärven karhusta olla haittaa? :Nolous:  Onko kukaan edes törmännyt karhuun pyöräillessä? :No huh!: 

Niin ja ilmotelkaa, jos olisi kiinnostusta lenkille tai tosaalta, jos joku tänne päin olisi tulossa ajelemaan...

----------


## HiMa

Oon lähdössä su 1.6. Kallaveden kierrokselle kiertämään Lossin lenkin. Autoon mahtuu, varsinkin jos sattuu löytymään pyöränkuljetusteline katolle, niin ajovälineetkin saadaan mukaan. Tai jos jollain on tarjota vastaavasti autoon paikkaa mulle ja pyörälle, niin sekin sopii! Paluuaika on mulle ihan sama, jos pidempikin lenkki kiinnostais ajella. 

Voi laitella privaa tai sopia luurilla 044 328 4664.

Aamu- ja iltalenkkiä on Iisalmi-Lapinlahti -välille tiedossa ainakin huomenna. Lähtö Iisalmesta klo 6.30 ja lähtö n. klo 16 Lapinlahdelta takaisin. Em. nro toimii tässäkin! (Aloittelen tässä vähitellen työmatkapyöräilyä...)

----------


## usko juntunen

Maastolenkki ohjelmassa mutta valitettavasti muualla kuin Puavon polulla,marttacupin avaus Haukiputaalla. Tuo paavoraitti kyllä kiinnostaa ja tarkoitus tutustua siihen tänä suvena.  Jaa että karhukin harrastaa xc:tä Varpajärvellä :No huh!:  Onnex on Buldogit pyörässä,jospa ne karkottaa karhun.

----------


## Kalasi

Näin lintuharrastajana bongasin joukosta myös punatulkun ja muutamia sinirintoja.                                                                               






> Tuo kuva, jossa keltasirkkurivistö komeasti poseerasi Ahkiolahden kioskin edessä lumisateessa, voittaisi varmasti Vuoden Luontokuvapalkinnon!

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Näin kevään korvilla uimarannoilta voi bongata myös sinistyneitä rintoja :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy: 
Se karhu olj nähty lapinlahdella peltoniemen uimarannalla vissiinki tännnäään. Eli siellä seudulla se pyörii.
Puavon polku saattaa olla osin melko vesakoitunut, kun ei siellä kukaan liiku.

----------


## phebis

Ai karhu oli nähty tuossa ihan asutuksen vieressä? :No huh!: 
Enhän myö uskalla enää töihinkään lähteä... :Kieli pitkällä: 

Kävin tänään ajelemassa tuol Huoripojan-/Roimmeikonmäellä. Siellä tuntu olevan ihan kivoja polkuja ja pitää varmaan mennä vielä uudestaan. Eiköhän sieltä löydy lisää viel jotain.

No kyllä mä joka tapauksessa meinaan jossain vaiheessa lähteä kattomaan sen Puavon... käännyn sitten takaasin, jos ihan on ryteikköä. :Cool: 

Onkohan joku täältäpäin menossa tutustumaan tuohon tahkon reittiin ennen itse tapahtumaa. Itse olisin kiinnostunut lähtemään sinne, mutta kun ei ole autoa, eikä tietoa kisaradasta?!?!

----------


## Kalasi

Kun tuossa huomenna ajattelin polkaista Iisalmi-Juminen-Varpaisjärvi- Lapinlahti-Iisalmi lenkin niin toivottavasti karhu ei jää alle ja loukkaannu ja joutuu kutsumaan poliisin lopettamaan sen.

----------


## phebis

Paavon polun alkupäätä kävin nyt tarkistamassa.. Ja ainakin viitostien länsipuoli on täysin turha pätkä (Nerkkoon suunnasta siis)... tuli olo, että ajelen ihmisten pihoilla. Itäpuolella ajo oli hieman mukavampaa, mutta ei vieläkään tarjoillut kummempia maastopyöräilyelämyksiä. En kyllä ajanut kuin tuonne Aisonmäelle asti.

Huomenna ajattelin mennä jatkamaan tutkailua ja jos ajettavaa löytyy, niin ajan aina tuonne Lapinlahti-Varpaisjärvi tielle. Olisiko muita tutkimusmatkailijoita?

Saattaa kyllä olla, että tulee pelkkää hiekkatieajelua :Nolous: ... nimittäin ei tuolla polulla liian moni ole tänäkään keväänä tallonut.. ainakaan jäljistä päätellen. Yhden fillarin jäljet olin näkevinäni...

----------


## usko juntunen

Vai semmonen se puavotrac on,eikö edes karhua näkyny? Ei tuo Haukiputaan maraton cuppikaan kovin suuria maastopyöräelämyksiä tarjonnu,puolet 60km kisasta mentiin pururadalla :Vihainen:  ja järjestelyt tökki pahasti,liekö vieläkään kaikki osannu maaliin! Reittimerkintä ihan hanurista ja Virpinemen alueella tuhatmiljoonaa risteystä :No huh!:  Kisa ilmeisesti mitätöidään kokonaiskilpailun osalta?

Katsotaan jos vaikka ensi la. Tahkolle? kyytiin mahtuu,tuumaillaan

----------


## phebis

Puuh... joo ei ollu karhua... Tai yhen karhun kyllä kumosin... possun sisäfileen ja usien perunoiden kylkiäisenä.. :Kieli pitkällä: 

Pirkale tuo ens lauantai ei kyllä sovi.. Oon sillon Helsingissä käymässä. Taitaa tulla sitten kisa ja tutustuminen samalla kertaa, ellei sitten ennen juhannusta tule toista yritystä. Pitää vielä miettiä, jos jollain ihmeen tavalla sinne pääsisi.

Loppukesästä voisin yrittää itekkin muutaman maracupin ajaa.

----------


## harbom

Tänään 9.oo Lippikseltä yhteispoljentoon suunta ja matka sovittavissa.
VUAN 12.6 ehkä ei vielä päivä täysin varma olisi Scorpionien esittely Ppojissa ja apuja kaivattais meiltä esim makkaran paistoon . Eli ainenkin kaikki joukolla hipelöimään ja ostoksille sanaa kiertään.Makkaran paistosta saatetaan saada joku lantti "poikikien" tilille yhteiskäyttöön.Joten perästä kuuluu.. :Cool:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mikahu

Kovasti yritin yhteislenkille mukaan, mutta kumi puhkesi tuonne paloisvuoren hiekkataipaleelle, joten jäi nyt lenkki tällä kertaa ajamatta. Oli muuten ensimmäinen kumirikko kolmeen kesään. Äkkiä laskettuna ajokilometrejä tuli ilman rengasrikkoja 12000km!

Noh, ensi sunnuntaina toivottavasti paremmalla onnella..

----------


## irraH

Ei oikein vuorotyöläiselle käy tuo klo9 lähtö, kun oikeastaan ainoa aamu kun voi nukkua kunnolla. 
Lenkille lähtiessä on kuitenkin herättävä 2h ennen, jos meinaa olla virkeänä polkemassa.

Olis hyvä jos reitti olisi sovittu etukäteen, niin vois matti myöhäset ajella vaikka vastaan?

No, kävin tuossa reilun 1,5h lenkin polokasemassa Martikkalassa päin (ja tuli nopeus ennätys tälle suvelle 61,8km/h )

----------


## harbom

Lenkkiaamu sateeton lähtöön ilmesty 8 kammenkääntäjää joista JL jäi pois suosiolla ei muka kunto kohdallaan. Poljettiin Alapitkälle ja nautittiin vuoristoradasta Kinnulanlahteen asti , Ahkiolahdessa Kalevi tarjosi juotavat josta Kiitokset. Kohti kotia poljettiin reipasta vauhtia. Hb sulake meni oikoseen sorivaan ..

----------


## phebis

Eli tänään kävin katsastamassa polkua lisää. Kokemukset olivat hyvin paljon positiivisempia ja yleisesti ottaen Polku oli hyvin ajettavissa.. ainakin tälläisen suhteellisen kuivan jakson jälkeen. 

Pääsääntöisesti reitti oli XC-tyylistä metsäauto- tai hiekkatietä. Paikoin oli ihan polkuakin, mutta nämäkin osuudet oli ajettu mönkkärillä läpi, joten leveyttä riitti. Useilla metsäautoteilla pohja oli pehmeää, ei siis upottavaa, mutta... no huonosti rullaavaa... Paikoin oli siis melko raskasta/hidasta etenemistä. Lähdin Paavon polulle Lehtomäeltä (Polvimäen takaa) ja ajoin aina Varpaisjärventielle asti. Koko lenkki Lapinlahdelta polkua kiertäen.... ja takaisin Lapinlahdelle oli noin 65km. Ajoaikaa meni noin 3:20 ja keskinopeus hieman alle 20km/h. Muuten olisi ollut nopeampaa, mutta reitillä oli jokunen talutuspaikka, mitkä tarvittaessa pystyy ohittamaan.... Pahimmat tässä:

1) Aivan reitin koiliskulmassa Yritysmäeltä Pällikkäälle kannattaa ehkä oikaista tietä pitkin. Polulla oli nimittäin melko pitkä Hakkuuaukea, minkä moto oli jyrännyt ajokelvottomaksi. Eli noin 0,5km - 1km talutusta.

2)Noin 10 km edellisestä eteenpäin.
Pitkämäeltä kannattaa ehdottomasti oikaista suoraan Sopenmäelle tietä pitkin. Kyseinen väli on lähes pelkkää talutusta.. Reitti kulkee nimittäin melko pitkään voimalinjan alla, mikä oli ajokelvotonta. Kyseisestä pätkästä talutukseen/jatkuvaan jalkautumiseen meni todella suuri osa.

Paavon Polku on TODELLA hyvin merkitty... Ei ollut pelkoa, että reitiltä olisi eksynyt. Iselläni oli maastokartta kyllä mukana, mutta kun en paikkoja tunne ennestään yhtään, niin tuo kartta on ihan hyvä olla vain turvana. :Nolous: 

Saapa nähdä, että lähdenkö ajamaan jossain välissä vielä tuon loppupätkän... Ehkä, tosin tuolta Paavon Polun eteläpäästä on tosi pitkä siirtymä Lapinlahdelle...

----------


## di luca

> Lenkkiaamu sateeton lähtöön ilmesty 8 kammenkääntäjää joista JL jäi pois suosiolla ei muka kunto kohdallaan. Poljettiin Alapitkälle ja nautittiin vuoristoradasta Kinnulanlahteen asti , Ahkiolahdessa Kalevi tarjosi juotavat josta Kiitokset. Kohti kotia poljettiin reipasta vauhtia. Hb sulake meni oikoseen sorivaan ..



Oliko vauhti liian kova takas tullessa? Oolihan se reipas kyllä ja keskari vähän nousi vielä. Antakee pallautetta takkoo, jos kutittaa liikoo, ainakaan mulla ei oo tarkotus hiostoo kettään. Kaikki kuitenni pysy läjässä, niin ei voinu piätellä mäntävän liikoo ainakaan omassa vetovuorossa. Keskarhan tuli 27.2, ihan hyvä reilulle 120:selle. Kiitos kaikille, oli oikein mukava lenkki & keli! :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

.
VUAN 12.6 ehkä ei vielä päivä täysin varma olisi Scorpionien esittely Ppojissa ja apuja kaivattais meiltä esim makkaran paistoon .  joku lantti "poikikien" tilille yhteiskäyttöön.Joten perästä kuuluu.. :Cool:  :Kieli pitkällä: [/quote]

Päivämäärä varmisteltu joten sannoo kiertään ja itekiin kahtoon ja hipelöimään
ja tetenniin talkoisiin mukaan.
 :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## di luca

Voisin piästä kolomen korvilla, jos vielä heleppiä tarvii sillon.

----------


## Kalasi

Mulle päivä käy hyvin, sattuupi olemaan vapaapäivä.

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkkejä ajeltu tälle suvelle 10 mukanna 75 polkijoo ja matkokertynnyt 769km ja vastta toukokuu.. :Sarkastinen:  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Aikaisin on tosiaan ajelut aloiteltu tänä keväänä ja kelit vasta lämpenee!  :Cool: 

Edelleenkin sitä Kuopion "yhteislenkkiä" (Kallaves 1.6.) tässä kuuluttelen, että onko lähtijöitä?

----------


## di luca

Mieli ois tenhy, mutta taitaa jäähä tänne päähän, kun on oltava ruuanlaitossa ip:llä.

----------


## suoratankoinen

Yht. lenkki Lippis-Valkeiskylä-Vieremä-Salahmi-Kiuruvesi-Iisalmi n. 102 km. *Yhdeksän polkijaa starttasi joista 3 liukeni matkan varrella omiin menoihin. Poljettiin 27.1 keskarilla ja hauskaa oli.... ABC Kiuruvedellä tankattiin kahvit jotta jaksoi kotonakin vielä hymyillä...

----------


## HiMa

Viime sunnuntaina tuli ajeltua Kallaveden kierros tapahtumassa leppoistaa vauhtia. Matka vaihtuikin siitä 62 km:stä sataseen sunnuntaiaamuna, olishan se ollut ihan tynkä lenkki toi 62... Toimin matkalla ystäväni "vakionopeudensäätimenä" Bianchilla, kun hän potki matkan Kickbikella. Vauhti olisi varmaan alussa riistäytynyt käsistä, mutta piti passailla siihen 21-22 väliin koko ajon aika. Siten reissu kesti siis taukoineen sen 5 tuntia. Mukavaa oli sekä hyvät tapahtumajärjestelyt kokonaisuudessan.

Huomenna sunnuntaina olisi tarkoitus (taas) tehdä varjolenkki iltapäivällä. Joku varmaan ystävällisesti voisi lähteä vetämään meidän kolmen (tai jopa useamman) naisen letkaa  :Leveä hymy:  ??? Starttiaika on klo 14 Lippikseltä.

----------


## harbom

Tänään tahkottiin sitten Sonkajärvi-Koirakoski-Sonkakoski-Takkomäki puuskuttaen ylös ja idensalmeen josta jokunen jatkoi Lapinlahdelle.Allekirjoittanut naatiskeli tyttöjen kansa Mansikkavirralla kunnonpulla kahveet. Vuan piti polkee Saarimäki uudelleen ylös. :No huh!:  :Vink:  Matkoo kertyi mulle 150km

----------


## Kalasi

Arton kanssa käytiin jatkolenkki kääntymässä Matin ja Liisan asemalla ja käytiin tietenkin Väisäsellä nautiskelemassa B- sämpyläkahvit. Minun mittariin tuli kilometrejä 162, tämän kesän toistaiseksi pisin lenkki.

----------


## harbom

Onkos Naavakorvat siirtynnä salaharjoituksiin kun on sivuilla hiljaista ei ei hiiren hyppyä ei kuvan kuvoo Ja kuitenniin nähty liikkeellä Tahkon suunnalla.. :Sekaisin:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mikahu

Terve,

Jo perinteinen pirkan pyöräily tuli ajettua taasen viime viikonloppuna. Lauantaina puhistiin vielä innosta ja taisteluhenkeä oli jopa kärkikahinoihin. No neljän minuutin lähtöcappi kärkeen rajoitti vähän etsiytymistä kärkikahinoihin, joten päätimme tyytyä oman porukan vauhtiin. Sieltä löytyikin kymmenkunta reipasvauhtista polkijaa, joiden kanssa vuoroteltiin ruokapaikalle 85km. Siitä etiäpäin ryhmä pieneni, mutta vauhti koveni, kun saimen myötätuulta selän taakse. Loppumatkaa poljimme 3-6 hengen ryhmässä. Kiitokset vaan Helsinkiläiselle, pitkäselkäiselle kaverille peeseistä! Näin taasen tuli aurinkoinen, tosin tuulinen, pirkka kierrettyä. Toivoittavasti saadaan Iisalmesta enemmän porkukkaa ensi vuonna mukaan. (Kuopiolaiset ainakin kyselivät Bovellaania)

Pirkka (noin 220km) kehitystä: vuosi, keskinopeus, keskisyke
2005 31,2km/h, 163bpm
2006 31,9km/h, 157bpm (junassa noin 80km)
2007 31,8km/h, 151bpm (junassa noin 80km)
2008 32,3km/h, 156bpm

----------


## harbom

Onkos se niin kun maasto pehmiää niin satulat kovenee. Ainenkin kuvista piätellen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki ajeltiin sateessa Lapinlahdelle vuan kivaa tuntui olevan mukaan saatiin pyörän testaaja ja suttaa olla jotta ppoikien Silvia saa uuden kodin,,
Matka sujui hiekkaa nielten Matilla ja Liisalla lämmikkeet maistui josta kiitos Artolle. Kaupungissa ei halukkaita jatkolenkille löytynä joten jatketaan ensi sunnuntaina. :Irvistys:  :Sarkastinen:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## usko juntunen

> Onkos se niin kun maasto pehmiää niin satulat kovenee. Ainenkin kuvista piätellen.



Juuri noin! Jyskälän ek. oli nimensä veroinen! Ei ollut pelkoa rattiin nukahtamisesta kuten Haukiputaan pururadalla. Oli jos jonkinlaista syheröö ja mutkaa,eli OKEAA maastopyöräilyä. Ja semmosia mutalammikoita että snorkkeli ois pitäny olla! Vaan sessu se tykkäs noista mutakylvyistä,aivan kuin ois häntäänsä heiluttanut kun sai pestä edellisen illan autoshamppoon jämät turkistaan :Leveä hymy:  Ylämäkeä oli vääntää asti. 500m kork.summa per.kiekka ja kolmeen kertaan tuo,eli 1500m. Vs.Tahko 60km n.1200m,,
Tuolla reitillä ja kelillä tulee esille myös kaluston toimivuus.Sram XO/ XTR yhdistelmä ei ollut moksiskaan mutakuorrutuksesta,toimi kuin junan vessa ja nyt ei puhuta mistään Pendoliinosta :Sarkastinen: 
Sattui ns.pöljänpäivä! Vaikka tekee kipeää niin ei haittaa :Leveä hymy: 
Se PZ-kuitujakkara on yllättävän mukava ainakin minun hanuriin,eikä painu kuopille kuten SLR.
Mutta vielä pitänee harkita uskaltaako tuon laittaa Tahkolle?

----------


## mikahu

Terve,

Näyttäisi tällä hetkellä siltä, että perjantai on pilvinen, mutta lähes sateeton päivä. Jos tämä ennustus pitää paikkansa, startataan Oulujärven kiertoon klo 6:00 aamulla PRISMAN pihasta. (On paremmin matkan varrella kuin Lippis)

Matkaan lähdössä ainakin Minä, Vesa Penttilä ja Toskala (kalle ja seppo on myös jossain keskusteluissa ilmineerannut halukkuutta mukaan). Myös saattelijoita on lähdössä aamu- ja iltalenkille.

Ketjut onkin oltava hyvässä rasvassa noin pitkällä lenkillä ja vararavintoa tarpeeksi mukaan.. Pysähdytään syömään ainakin pariin-kolmeen otteeseen.

----------


## Kalasi

Saattoporukkahan voisi tehdä siinä ohessa 200 km lenkin jos kunto ei riitä Oulunjärven kiertoon, Iisalmi-Mainua-Pyhäntä-Iisalmi = 203 km.

----------


## Peikko

Tänään ke maastolenkki pk vauhtia ja jossain välissä vois runtata pätkän vähän kovempaakin. Lähden ajamaan city centteristä varmaan tuossa 1800. Halukkaat kokoontuminen esim. Paloskin päällä 1815. ajaa vois 2h +

----------


## Kalasi

> Terve,
> 
> Näyttäisi tällä hetkellä siltä, että perjantai on pilvinen, mutta lähes sateeton päivä. Jos tämä ennustus pitää paikkansa, startataan Oulujärven kiertoon klo 6:00 aamulla PRISMAN pihasta. (On paremmin matkan varrella kuin Lippis)
> 
> Matkaan lähdössä ainakin Minä, Vesa Penttilä ja Toskala (kalle ja seppo on myös jossain keskusteluissa ilmineerannut halukkuutta mukaan). Myös saattelijoita on lähdössä aamu- ja iltalenkille.
> 
> Ketjut onkin oltava hyvässä rasvassa noin pitkällä lenkillä ja vararavintoa tarpeeksi mukaan.. Pysähdytään syömään ainakin pariin-kolmeen otteeseen.



Sääolot näyttää ennusteiden mukaan olevan kohtuullisen hyvät eikä ole ajoa haittaavia tietöitä reitillä.
Itse ajattelin lähteä mukaan Mainuaan/Vuottolahteen (kummin päin porukka Oulunjärven kiertää) asti ja polkea Pyhännän kautta Iisalmeen.
Oulunjärven kiertoonkin kyllä mieli tekisi mutta kun en tiedä kestääkö ahteri ja riittääkö kunto mutta 200 kilometrille riittää.
Tervetuloa mukaan muutkin jotka ei lähde pitemmälle lenkille.

----------


## phebis

Onkohan joku menossa tuonne Tahkon tutustumisajoon sunnutaina 22.6.
Itse olisin kiinnostunut, mutta kyyti puuttuu :Nolous: .

Eli jos joku olisi tästä Lapinlahden ohi ajamassa ja autossa olisi tilaa yhdelle pyörälle ja kuskille, niin privaa vaan. Tarve olisi tietysti päästä molempiin suuntiin. Maksan tietysti myös hieman pensarahaa.

PS. pieni säävaraus kyllä, ku ihan kaatosateeseen en kyllä lähde.

----------


## Kalasi

Tänään tulikin polkaistua toinen reitti mitä alunperin aioin; nimittäin tuli ajettua Iisalmi-Sonkajärvi-Rautavaara-Varpaisjärvi- Siilinjärvi (Aappola)- Lapinlahti- Iisalmi väli, 208,4 km maltillisella 27,8 km/h keskinopeudella.
Sääolosuhteet oli mainiot, mitä nyt Lapinlahden ja Iisalmen välillä heikosti ripeskeli vettä.
Pojat lähti vähän pitemmälle lenkille ja lienevät  tätä kirjoitettaessa vielä
matkalla Oulunjärveltä Iisalmeen päin.

----------


## harbom

HB ajeli vain aattona tässä kotikylän tanhuvulla 1. Lapinlahti noi liikkeen ylläpitämiseksi ja sitten 16 jälkeen lähdin Oulujärven kiertäjiä vastaan, kerkesin polkee 50km kunnes kohtasin ja sain pysäytettyä keltaisenjunan.
Joten tulihan mullekin 162km.Kovia poikia moista kelta paidoista löytyy joten onnean vuan.. Sunnuntaina yhdessä jokunen kilometri.. :No huh!:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Vink:

----------


## Kalasi

Yhteislenkki ajettiin reittiä Iisalmi-Lapinlahti- Alapitkä- Kinnulanlahti-Ahkiolahti, jossa nautittiin sämpyläkahvit-Martikkala-Lapinlahti-Iisalmi, 136 km. Myös Väisäsellä juotiin sämpyläkahvit.
Viannassa porukka jakautui kahtia HB:n luvalla ja kiireisemmät lähti polkemaan kovempaa. Jälkijoukko tavoitti kuitenkin Väisäsellä etujoukon josta taas kiireisemmät taas lähti polkemaan kovaa vauhtia Iisalmea kohti.Jari K:n uusi Scorpioni teki ensilenkkinsä ja hyvin kulki vaikka mies väitti pyörän rungon olevan liian ison mitä muut eivät uskoneet.Sää mitä parhain. Kärkiporukan keskinopeus 29,7 km/h.Matkaan lähti 8 polkijaa joista osa jäi matkan varrelle kotiinsa tai mökilleen.

----------


## irraH

Vai on se naapuri laittanu Scorpionin.

----------


## Kalasi

Näitä Scorpionin pistoksia on jo moni saanut viime päivinä Iisalmessa, vaikuttaa suorastaan epidemialta.

----------


## irraH

Eilen kotiutui 1885.

Katotaan jos su-aamuna kerkeis Lippikselle klo9.

----------


## harbom

Oliskos halukkaita ajelemaan la 28.6.2008 Tahkon kisoja katsomaan lähdetään n.9.oo PyöräPojista nääs polkupyörillä. :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## harbom

Onnea vaan uudelle Bianchi kilpuri ajajalle ja tervetuloo kapeilla renkailla yhteislenkeille. Bianchi sämpylät vihreitä.. :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Me pyörätytöt otamme varaslähdön Tahkolle ja polkaisemme sinne jo perjantaina työpäivän jälkeen (tai no, itse ajelen jo aamulla töihin Lapinlahdelle ja sit n. klo 16 startti Lapinlahden Teboililta Tahkolle). Vietämme koko viikonlopun mukavissa MTB-tunnelmissa  :Leveä hymy:   ja toki kannustamme naavakorvia  :Vink: .

Kireitä ketjuja uusille ajokeille!

----------


## irraH

Onko muilla ongelmia adidaksen pitkähihaisen "täpliintymisen" kanssa?
Paita ollu päällä 2 tai 3 kertaa ja ei ole vielä pesty.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2977.JPG tässä näkyy selvimmin

Näissä hieman hunommin, mutta pientä pistettä havaittavissa ympari paitaa :Sekaisin: 

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2978.JPG
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2979.JPG

Paita meni pyykkiin katotaan tapahtuuko muutosta.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Sinä oot homehuttanu paitas :No huh!:

----------


## irraH

> Sinä oot homehuttanu paitas



Niin, onkohan tuo "homehtuminen" tapahtunu kun on liian vähän käytetty :No huh!:  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Eipä lähteny pesussakaan täplät pois paidasta, täytyy tehdä reklamaatio.

----------


## harbom

Usko-Jari-Kari ja Vesa Uskomaton suoritus Tahkolla olleet Nakkikumit tahtoo onnitella :No huh!:  :Hymy:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TimoT

> Usko-Jari-Kari ja Vesa



Onnittelut ja peukkua täältä Siilinjärveltä Kari ja Vesa ilmeisesti pari kertaa tuli reitillä tavattua, Usko yhdesti ja Jari vasta maalissa väsyneenä mutta onnellisena.

Kiitokset vielä kerran Uskolle ja Jarille Tahkon "alustuksesta", apu oli valtava :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## usko juntunen

Kiitokset vaan onnitteluista ja kannustuksesta. 

Olipahan huonosti rasvatut laakerit tahkossa,niin tahmeelta tuntui tahkon pyöritys jo heti aamusta ja iltaa kohti rahisivat vielä enemmän :Irvistys:  Kolme kierrosta mietin missä keskeytän mutta en keksinyt pätevää syytä ja toiseksi en olisi kestänyt sitä häpeää "kotiyleisön" edessä :Sarkastinen:  Väitän että fysiikkansa puolesta lähes kuka tahansa ajaa pitkäntahkon jos vain pää kestää ja sen kestokykyky oli tälläkertaa aivan äärirajoilla.

Tuttuja miehiä siellä reitillä näkyi varsinkin tokakiekalla. Kari meni ensin ohitse ja sitten Timo.T jne,,

Kiitokset Veskulle,Karille ja Mikalle "saattohoidosta" Samoin palkinto-pytyn arvoiselle kannustusjoukolle. Tytöt olivat hereillä jo aamuviideltä :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

> Onko muilla ongelmia adidaksen pitkähihaisen "täpliintymisen" kanssa?
> Paita ollu päällä 2 tai 3 kertaa ja ei ole vielä pesty.
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2977.JPG tässä näkyy selvimmin
> 
> Näissä hieman hunommin, mutta pientä pistettä havaittavissa ympari paitaa
> 
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2978.JPG
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/harron/DSCN2979.JPG
> 
> Paita meni pyykkiin katotaan tapahtuuko muutosta.



Ettei vaan Skorpioni olisi pistelly reikii :Leveä hymy: 

Minun keltaiseen lyhythihaiseen paitaan ilmestyi semmosia kämmenen kokosia ruskeita läimäreitä jotka haisee ihan siltä lehmän,,,iteltään :Vink:

----------


## irraH

Kiitosta vaan lenkki seurueelle. Harmi vaan kun ei saatu jätskejä Väisäsellä.

Sen verran piti vielä Ahmolle päin kurvata että tuli tasan 100km täyteen. :Hymy: 
3h34min näytti pyörän kello.
Ihmeen kevyesti kulki eka 100km lenkki, vaikka jalka meinasikin hieman rampata n. 40km kohdalla.

----------


## Kalasi

Itselläni samanlainen Adidas paita, paljon käytetty, 4-5 kertaa pesty, ei mitään vikaa.





> Niin, onkohan tuo "homehtuminen" tapahtunu kun on liian vähän käytetty
> 
> Eipä lähteny pesussakaan täplät pois paidasta, täytyy tehdä reklamaatio.

----------


## TimoT

Mulla on tuo keltainen Adidaksen paita ja siinä oli täpliä, mutta ne lähti pesussa poes.
Epäilen, että kun ajoin sateella niin ketjusta liukeni rasvaa (likainen ketju)vanteelle ja se roiski paidan selkään täplät.

----------


## harbom

> Kiitosta vaan lenkki seurueelle. Harmi vaan kun ei saatu jätskejä Väisäsellä.
> 
> Sen verran piti vielä Ahmolle päin kurvata että tuli tasan 100km täyteen.
> 3h34min näytti pyörän kello.
> Ihmeen kevyesti kulki eka 100km lenkki, vaikka jalka meinasikin hieman rampata n. 40km kohdalla.



Kaiman lenkki suuntautui 1+ 5 Bianchia Varpaisjärvelle jossa Scoppionin runkoa juhlittiin vaikka ei viele ole pistonsaanutta tavannukaan.Kumpuja oli vaan toiseen suuntaan.DiLuca ammattilaisena antoi 1/2 tunnin etumatkan ja saavutti meidät paluumatkalla. 
Matkoo kertyi nakkipoukamaan n.100km keskari 26,7 En mie vielä sitä mopoo ostakkaan,, Kiitokset vuan mukana olleille Muuten Meillä oli Tahkolla kuulema Suomen paras kannustus joukkue joka hoiteli myös huoltajan tehtäviä (siinä se Jarin juomareppu oli)
 :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:  :Hymy:

----------


## di luca

Luukkosellakii oli ens kertaa koko kesäkuussa mukava olo lenkillä vaikka ristiselkä kipuili.Kiitosta vaan kaikille, jospa tästä taas tointuis kuntoon.

----------


## HiMa

Tahkon reissu oli kokonaisuudessaan aivan upea! Sää oli mitä loistavin perjantain menomatkan pyöräilyn iltapäivästä alkaen. Matka oli yllättävän lyhyt, ajattelimme jo ottaa lisälenkin ennen mökille pääsyä  :Vink:  Mutta terassi voitti  :Leveä hymy: 

Siis noi Tahkon pyöräilijätkin ovat virkeetä porukkaa, saimme osamme fiiliksestä näytösajoilla, kun meidät ohittivat: mm. takarattaalla ajoa, ilman käsiä ajoa  :No huh!:  Huh, huh! 

Ja: Pitihän se pokaali jostain mökkiin saada  :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Johannes

Olipa hieno viikonloppu Tahkolla. Koko PP:n tiimi hoiti homman hienosti kotiin. 

Kari ensikertalaisena ajoi krampeista huolimatta kelpo kisan ja osoitti että lyhyelläkin pyöräilytaustalla pärjää kun on asenne kohdallaan.. Täytyy muistaa että mies on harrastanut pyöräilyä vasta pari kesää. "Mitä huonompi paikka, sitä kovempi vauhti". Tahkolla mies on kuin kotonaan. Takavaihtajiakaan ei särkynyt :Leveä hymy: 

Vesku kokeneena maantiemiehenä, mutta varsin "vihreänä" naavakorvana osoitti että kun mies ja välineet on kunnossa jälkeä tulee. Lauantai oli varman päälle ajamista, mutta Uphillissä mies revitti oikein kunnolla... :No huh!:  Upea sijoitus, 15. Merkattu mies jatkossa...

Uskon ajaminen oli tietenkin oma lukunsa. 180km Tahkolla on aina syvän kumartamisen paikka. Sen ajamiseen vain aniharvalla on fyysisiä edellytyksiä, mutta vielä vähemmän on niitä, jotka kestää matkan tuoman fyysisen ja ennenkaikkea henkisen kivun. Tuolla matkalla jos missä tuntee ihmismielen heikkouden. Kaikista vaikeuksista huolimatta mies ajoi urheasti maaliin... 

Uskon neuvo minulle: "Älä koskaan ajattele jäljellä olevaa matkaa" auttoi minut maaliin tänä vuonna. Jo eka kierroksella tuli vaikeuksia "takajalkojen" kanssa, ja tuntui mahdottomalle ajaa toinen kierros. Mutta ihmeen kaupalla päästiin maaliin ilman että sijoitus romahti. Ja niinkuin Uskokin sanoi: "Kotiyleisön edessä ei olisi kestänyt sitä keskeyttämisen häpeää..." siivitti minutkin kelpo sijoitukselle. 
Kiitos siitä ennenkaikkea KISAN PARHAIMMALLE KANNUSTUS/HUOLTOJOUKOLLE, TUIJALLE JA MARIKALLE ... Komea on pytty jonka tytöt saivat!!

Maalissa oli vastassa tuttuja miehiä, PP:n tiimi, Samuli, Timo T ja ja paljon muita...

----------


## suoratankoinen

Joo, vihdoinkin Tahko takana...Ensikertalaisena voin sanoa, jotta uskomaton kokemus. Tapahtumana lähes Jukolaan verrattava tapahtuma(paljon sanottu suunnistusmieheltä). Ensi vuonna uusiksi ja paremmalla panoksella, sillä kokemattomuus pitkillä matkoilla(lue ajoilla) taisi näkyä ja varsinkin tuntua pahoina ramppeina 45 kilsan jälkeen...Veskulle täytyy nostaa hattua tosi hyvistä suorituksista ja ennen kaikkea Jarille tosi hyvästä 120 kilsan kisasta...Uskosta puhumattakaan, on nuo kaksi matkaa 120 ja 180 sellaisia matkoja jotta huh, huh. Menee monta kesää ja takavaihtajia ennen kuin noille matkoille uskaltas lähteä. Pitänee lähteä tästä harjoittelee... Kannustajille kovat kiitokset!!

----------


## harbom

Scorpion maastoutunut myös hakakadulle joten pitäkää varanne piston varalta. Sateen takia ei ole päästy vielä tutustumaan yhteiseloon vu :Kieli pitkällä: an loma lähenee jospa.. :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:  :No huh!:

----------


## harbom

Yhteisajelulle ilmaantui mytyisestä ilmasta huolimatta 5 innokasta polkijaa.
Reitti suunnattiin Väisälänmäkeen , poljettiin sivumyötäisessä kohtuu vauhtia jaloista päätellen mittari sippas tauolla. Lapinlahdella alkoi tapahtua kahelta puhkes nakit yhtäaikaa. Sitten Matilla ja Liisalla oli jo paksukumikin tyhjä. Paksut makkarat tyhjeni Taipaleessa uudelleen joten 4 regasta hyvä saldo.
Kiitos kaljanjuojien. Kaikesta huolimatta kahveet saatiin Matilla ja Liisalla  rasitettiin DiLucan pussia  Ps. nyt vuan 1 Bianchi ja  2 Ötökää ja pari muuta sekalaista. :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy:  :Vink:

----------


## di luca

Koettakeehan muuttii Bianchit tulla lenkillä, ettei oo niin yksinäistä!! Siis nuihin ötököiden seassa... :Vink:

----------


## irraH

Heps. 
Löytyskö huomiselle (ma) n. klo 14-15 aikoihin  Iisalmi-Sonkäjärvi-Aittokoski-Iisalmi lenkille ajokaveria? 
Pienellä säävarauksella.

Viskatkaa vaikka yv:llä

----------


## harbom

> Heps. 
> Löytyskö huomiselle (ma) n. klo 14-15 aikoihin  Iisalmi-Sonkäjärvi-Aittokoski-Iisalmi lenkille ajokaveria? 
> Pienellä säävarauksella.
> 
> Viskatkaa vaikka yv:llä



Voisinpa polkee joten rimpuuta taskuun niin lähen matkalta :No huh!:

----------


## harbom

20.7.2008 Voitais jos kelit suosii ajella Iisalmi-Pielavesi-Kiuruvesi (jossa ruoka tauko) -Iisalmi ja jatko lenkki Väisälänmäki jolloin "200km" täyttyy Matkan pituuden vuoksi voitais lähtee liikkeelle jo 8.oo esim. Miltäs tuntuis.. :No huh!:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## di luca

Pannaanpa pykimeen mietintään. Pääseehän tuosta hyppäämään pois, jos ei jaksa ja vaikka tankkaamaan kotona välillä...

----------


## harbom

Tietoja yhteislenkeistä: Kertoja kertynyt 14  Osallistujia 118 Yhteisiä km 1284km ja lisäksi jatkolenkit joista ei mulla tietoja. Keskiarvo lenkkiä kohden 91km :Vink:

----------


## harbom

Tänään Kelaksin kansa kammettiin Iisalmi-Kuiuruvesi-Pielavesi-Iisalmi n.150km
Scorppion kävi kannella (ketju ylämäessä pois päältä jalat polkimissa) vauriot onneksi pieniä.Kiitos Keleville veto avusta keskari > 27km/t mikäläielle hyvää vauhtia vuan jaksoin . Sunnuntaina kammetaan lisää Olut huuruisella porukalla vai kuin...Jari K saanut pienemmän rungon on muuten keponen ja kuulu ylttävän jopa polkimille Ei kun onnee uudelle ötökälle. :Cool:

----------


## di luca

Viisi oli selevinny Olusista istumatöihin. Pyöräytettiin jumisenlenkki ja kilomeettereitä tuli itse kullekin 110-120 riippuen mistä oli sitte lähteny liikkeelle. Keli oli oikein passeli, ei kuuma ja tuulikin oli mukava. Keskari oli siellä 26.5 paikkeilla kait. Luuccosen sedällä oli omat lukunsa, kun lähin jo aiemmin aamulla ja jatkoin vielä pikkupätkän, että sain 150 täyteen, tuli yht 154 km ja mieli hyvä. :Cool:  Ajo meni oikein leppoisessa pyörityksessä ja nousumetrejä lenkille tuli jottain 960 eli tulihan tuota istuttua keula ylempänä kohtuullisesti. Uhoilivat ens pyhänä ajettavan 200 km, joko olis se kokeiltava, jos vaan on keliä. Tulukeehan mukkaan muuttii. Lenkki on suunniteltu niin, että pääsee väliltä hyppäämään pois, kahtokee aiemmat Harbomin ehotelmat. :Hymy:

----------


## di luca

Tuossa tuli tunti sitten valmiiksi crossari ja  30 min koeajo säätöineen. UJ:n sanoen entinen oli hirvi pyöräksi, tämä on sitten metsäkauris! Mukava sotkea oikeen kokosella rungolla. Täytti kyllä kaikki odotukset, nyt passaa sorateillä polokea. Jos jottain kiinnostaa, niin kipasen Pojissa 3-4 korvilla niin niätten siellä kommeen crossarin merkkiä/tyyppiä Kinesis Crosslight Evo3. Runko on ihan huippu, osat kerätty sieltä ja tiältä, mutta TOIMII! :Cool:

----------


## harbom

> 20.7.2008 Voitais jos kelit suosii ajella Iisalmi-Pielavesi-Kiuruvesi (jossa ruoka tauko) -Iisalmi ja jatko lenkki Väisälänmäki jolloin "200km" täyttyy Matkan pituuden vuoksi voitais lähtee liikkeelle jo 8.oo esim. Miltäs tuntuis..



*Tuohon tarkennusta* Siis jos kelit sallivat ajeltaisi 20/7 sunnuntaina pitempi lenkki joten varataan aikaa ja enerkia Siis suunnitelma seuraava: Ensin Pielavesi ja kahvitauko jatketaan Kiuruvedelle jossa syödään sitten Iisalmen jolloin takana 150km sitten voidaan ajella jatkokosi Väisälänmäki niin 200km menöö rikki Lähtö aikaa ei aikaisteta eli lähtö 9.oo

----------


## phebis

Onkohan lauantaille joku suunnittelemassa maastoajoa?
Itselleni sopisi sellainen 50-80km rauhallinen ajelu. Jostain Lapinlahden suunnilta (15km) säteellä sopisi lähdöt?!!?

Ilmootuksia vaan, jos joku on...

----------


## HiMa

> *Tuohon tarkennusta* Siis jos kelit sallivat ajeltaisi 20/7 sunnuntaina pitempi lenkki joten varataan aikaa ja enerkia Siis suunnitelma seuraava: Ensin Pielavesi ja kahvitauko jatketaan Kiuruvedelle jossa syödään sitten Iisalmen jolloin takana 150km sitten voidaan ajella jatkokosi Väisälänmäki niin 200km menöö rikki Lähtö aikaa ei aikaisteta eli lähtö 9.oo



Sunnuntain lenkki kyllä kiinnostais, ainakin tuohon 150 km saakka, jos en sitä ennen tässä ehdi pitkää lenkkiä tekemään. Onkohan vauhdista mitään arviota tuolle matkalle? Uskallanko lähteä mukaan?

----------


## harbom

HiMa kai muistat jotta maltilla piästään pitempi matka ja aikoo on maanantaihin asti ja minä olen lomalla Kilpa-ajot on vasta syksyllä..(kirman tempo)Siis mukaan vaan.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kalasi

Erinomainen lenkkisää tänään, tuli kierrettyä lenkki Iisalmi- Martikkala- Ahkiolahti- Siilinjärvi- Iisalmi 140 km.

----------


## di luca

Onko sunnuntaina asu vapaa vai virkapuku? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Peikko

Vko:lla 30. tavoitteena ulkoiluttaa maasturia hiekkateillä ja avata umpeen kasvaneita iisalmen polkuja. Matkaan starttaan seuraavasti:

ma-1730-paloisvuoren huoltokoppi - "lähi polut"
ti - 1700-Juhani Ahon "pihan parkki paikka" siinä koljonvirran sillan itäpuolella -hiekkatie
ke- 1730-paloisvuorelta - lapinlahden polut? 
to-<unknown>-<unknown> xc-tyyppistä polkulenkki hapotusta paloisvuorella?? 

tavoitteena ajella pääsääntöisesti pk vauhtia 1,5h +. Jos intoa torstaina sit hieman kovempaa. 
Syy: allekirjoittaneen tavoite korjata todella heikkoa pyöräkuntoa ylös päin

Ja mikä tärkeintä vauhtiporukan mukaan, eli lenkkiseura kelpaa. Lähtöaikoja, pituutta ja lenkkien reittejä voidaan sopia paremmin sopiviksi mikäli tarvetta on. Mutta tässä alustava ohjelma.

----------


## phebis

Missähän tämä "paloisvuori" on? Jos vaikka rullailisin joku päivä paikalle?

Jotain nettikarttaa, mistä sen vois paikallistaa...

----------


## PMoi

> Missähän tämä "paloisvuori" on? Jos vaikka rullailisin joku päivä paikalle?
> 
> Jotain nettikarttaa, mistä sen vois paikallistaa...



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/karttalinkki/karttalinkki.html?map.x=302&map.y=297&cx=3512247&c  y=7051085&scale=8000&tool=merkitse&styles=normal&l  ang=FI&tool=merkitse

----------


## phebis

Ei perhana, kun ei ole autoa... aika pitä siivu vetää 25km siirtymää molempiin suuntiin. Hyvän näkönen mäkihän tuolla on! :O

----------


## usko juntunen

Muuten hyvä mäki mutta nuo urat on sileäksi liipattuja hiihtolatujen pohjia.
Muutama lyhyt tekninen pätkä löytyy mutta paikkoja tuntemattoman on hiukan hankala löytää niitä.
Varsinainen oikea maastoreitti lähtee Paloskilta moottorikelkkareittiä pitkin kohti Ohenmäkeä.Itse olen viikonlopun Nurmeksen suunnalla ajelemassa joten en voi avittaa.

----------


## di luca

Eilen alkoi tuntua kurkku aralta ja nuhaoireita: tais olla keskiviikon 2h sateessa vähemmän viisis lenkki... En taida tulla huomiselle ajolle :Vihainen:

----------


## Kalasi

Eipä taida sääennusteen perusteella 200 km lenkki huomenna onnistua kovinkaan hyvin, iltapäivälle ja illaksi ennustettu runsaanpuoleista sadetta ja pohjoistuulta 6-8 m/s. 100 km lenkin ehtinee tehdä ennen sadetta.

----------


## phebis

Tänään pyöräiltiin ja huomenna mennään Savogameihin. Hop Evilä ja Kruukeri  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## suoratankoinen

200 kilsaa jäi sateen vuoksi vetämättä, mutta tuli oma 150 kilsaa eka kerta rikki! Kiitokset kaikille matkaseurasta, oli mukava lenkki ja kaikki näytti jaksavan mukana.

----------


## harbom

Matkalle lähti 11 polkiaa joista 2 ekakertaa terve tuloa porukkaan. Pielaveden risteyksessä Jarmo pyhkäsi ilman taukoo Kv kautta töihin. Muut ajeli Pielaveden satamaan kaville pullat kyllä loppui kesken, kiitos Jarin tarjous vuorosta. Jatkettiin yhdellä rengasrikolla Vihreille niityille syömään.Ötökät ja muut kammet kohti kotia niipä vesihanat rupesi vuotaan ennen Iisalmea. Joten 200:ta lähti rikkomaan Paksukumi-Vesa-ja HarBom Lapinlahdella saatiin lämmiketta kiitos tarjoojalle.Ps suoratanko (entinen) hyvä se 150 on ja sitkee oli porukan naisväkikin onnee vaa kaikille joilla ennätyukset rikkoitui. Kiitos koko porukalle oli minun toinen pitkälenkki ja nyt ei rampit vaivannut.Ensi pyhä tas.. :Vink:  :No huh!:  :Cool:

----------


## Peikko

Tänään ma tarkoitus siis ajella Paloisvuorelta juurinkin tuonne Ohenmäen suuntaan.. Startti noin kello 1700 Paloskin huoltokopin nurkilta.

Toivotaan että sade ei koko matkaa virkistäisi  :Hymy: 

Mut ke sit lapinlahden suuntaan, Onko phebiksella paikallistuntemusta?






> Ei perhana, kun ei ole autoa... aika pitä siivu vetää 25km siirtymää molempiin suuntiin. Hyvän näkönen mäkihän tuolla on! :O







> Vko:lla 30. tavoitteena ulkoiluttaa maasturia hiekkateillä ja avata umpeen kasvaneita iisalmen polkuja. Matkaan starttaan seuraavasti:
> 
> ma-1730-paloisvuoren huoltokoppi - "lähi polut"
> ti - 1700-Juhani Ahon "pihan parkki paikka" siinä koljonvirran sillan itäpuolella -hiekkatie
> ke- 1730-paloisvuorelta - lapinlahden polut? 
> to-<unknown>-<unknown> xc-tyyppistä polkulenkki hapotusta paloisvuorella?? 
> 
> tavoitteena ajella pääsääntöisesti pk vauhtia 1,5h +. Jos intoa torstaina sit hieman kovempaa. 
> Syy: allekirjoittaneen tavoite korjata todella heikkoa pyöräkuntoa ylös päin
> ...







> Muuten hyvä mäki mutta nuo urat on sileäksi liipattuja hiihtolatujen pohjia.
> Muutama lyhyt tekninen pätkä löytyy mutta paikkoja tuntemattoman on hiukan hankala löytää niitä.
> Varsinainen oikea maastoreitti lähtee Paloskilta moottorikelkkareittiä pitkin kohti Ohenmäkeä.Itse olen viikonlopun Nurmeksen suunnalla ajelemassa joten en voi avittaa.

----------


## phebis

Paikallistuntemusta sen verran, että Rommeikonmäen polut on uskoakseni pääosin tiedossa. Tuossa Haminaharjulla ajelen kans aika usein. Ei noissa mitään niin järisyttävän ihmeellistä ole, mutta ihan hyvää ja paikoin jopa vaativaakin pätkää on.... Pikkusen meinaa etenkin tuo rommeikonmäki olla umpeenkasvanut. Alkukesästä oli puhtaampaa. Meinaa molemmilla nyppylöillä olla enimmäkseen sellasta ajoa, että siirtymää ja polkua on vuoronperään.

Mutta keskiviikkonahan sitä vois hyvinkin lähetä pyörähtämään... Tänään varmaan lepäilen ja pidän sadetta :Kieli pitkällä: .

Jos pyörän pesis.

Oliskohan Uskolla heittää jotain polkuvinkkejä täältä LL:n suunnilta :Sekaisin: ... Rommeikonmäen "kierros" on tiedossa...

Ensi viikolla sitten ehkä mahdollisesti voisin lähteä Iisalmen suunnille ajelemaan, koska sain erittäin ystävällisen kyytitarjouksen :Hymy: .

----------


## Johannes

> Oliskohan Uskolla heittää jotain polkuvinkkejä täältä LL:n suunnilta... Rommeikonmäen "kierros" on tiedossa...



Usko on lomailemassa, tuuraan häntä näissä asioissa :Leveä hymy: 

Oletko ajanut radan ja 5-tien välissä olevia polkuja Nerkoolle? Taitaa olla merkattua Paavon trakkia. Myöskin Honkaharjulla on vanhoja latupohjia ja lyhyviä polkuja, ei mitään teknistä. Pari viikkoa sitten kävin ajamassa näitä uria, eikä silloin vielä ollu pahasti peitteisiä.

Oisin voinu lähtee oppaaksi, mutta tämä viikko menee vielä muissa harrastuksissa...

----------


## phebis

Jaa siis hä?

Onkos toi Honkaharju niinku Lapinlahden ja Nerkkoon välissä. Nerkkoon montulla oon pyörällä käyny pariin kertaan, mutta enpä ole tiennyt, että tuon välimatkan voisi ajaa edes takaisin mehtiä pitkin. Piteepä kahtella.

----------


## Kalasi

Tähän voisi osallistua mikäli sääolot ovat siedettävät, ei vaadi huippukuntoa ja luullakseni kaikilla pyöräpojilla on kuntoa riittävästi tähän tapahtumaan. Osa pyöräpojistahan on tuolloin maratonpyöräilyssä Kilpisjärvi- Tornio välillä (500 km, 2 päivää) joten jäljellejääneet voisivat pyöräillä vähän lyhyemmän maratonin.



*ULUJÄRVEN YMPÄRIAJO2.8.2008 KLO 8.00* 

   Ilmoitus: 

Pyöräilyn kuntotapahtuma
LÄHTÖ-JA MAALIPAIKKA: KAINUUN PORTTI
KAJAANI-PALTAMO-VAALA-VUOLIJOKI-KAJAANI 190KM

Osallistumismaksu:
- 10€/hlö (paikanpäällä)
- Osallistumismaksu oikeuttaa huoltopalveluun
ja Kainuun pyöräilijät ry:n jäseneksi
-  Kypäräpakko
- Liikennesääntöjä noudattain
- Omalla vastuulla
- Huoltoa ja eri ajoryhmiä (20, 25 ja 30 km/h)

Järjestäjä: Kainuun Pyöräilijät ry (ei liity PMK08 organisaatioon)
Yhteystiedot:
Risto Kurkinen 044-5511995
risto.kurkinen@dnainternet.net

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos sunnuntain yhteislenkkiseurasta! Vauhti ja matka eivät sittenkään uuvuttaneet kroppaa ihan täysin, jalat toimivat moitteettomasti  :Leveä hymy: .

Oulujärven ympäriajo kiinnostaa, katsotaan nuo kelit vielä lähempänä.

----------


## Johannes

> Jaa siis hä?
> 
> Onkos toi Honkaharju niinku Lapinlahden ja Nerkkoon välissä. Nerkkoon montulla oon pyörällä käyny pariin kertaan, mutta enpä ole tiennyt, että tuon välimatkan voisi ajaa edes takaisin mehtiä pitkin. Piteepä kahtella.



Honkaharju on vanha tanssilalava 5-tietä Lapinlahdelta 2km Iisalmeen päin, OIKEALLA puolella tietä. Sen ympäristössä on kapeita ja vähän leveämpiä uria. Alue on varsin pieni.

Nerkoolle pääset parhaiten polkua 5-tietä 1km iisalmeen päin, (kun järvenlahti loppuu) Lamminkäyrän risteyksestä VASEMMALLE.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...=227&map.y=242
Pääura kulkee radan ja valkeisen lammen välistä. 
Kannattaa kokeilla...

----------


## irraH

Olisko muita kiinnostuneita, jos käytäisiin tekemässä ens viikolla kuntotesti Kunnonpaikassa?
Suora hapenkulutuksen mittaus pp-ergometrilla olis 70€. 
Tuosta hinnasta vois vielä kysyä jos lähtee useampia.

----------


## phebis

Kiitos tuosta polkuvinkistä!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Usko on lomailemassa, tuuraan häntä näissä asioissa
> .



Hyvin on "tuuraaja" hommansa hoitanu! ISOkäsi JK:lle

----------


## HiMa

> Huhhuh. Tänään aamupäivällä vajaa kolmituntinen xc:tä ja siitä ilman kunnon tankkausta PikkuKallen suo-mäki-rääkkiin vajaaks parituntiseks. Mistähä sais lisää vaihteita, onko Trekeissä enämpi ko yheksän
> Huomenna lähen todellakin palauttavalle ohenmäki lenkuralle, lähtö vaikka jostain ja joskus ku jaksaa, eli Paloski maja klo.1730



Niin sitä pittää!

Mä joudun skippaamaan ajot, kun on polvet niin heikossa kunnossa. Tuskin tästä toipuu keskiviikkoon mennessä, mutta silti vois yrittää aluetempoja Kajaanissa... Kun ei lihaksissa vika ole!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Huhhuh.... PikkuKallen suo-mäki-rääkkiin ....



Mä jouduin kans, ainoastaan suo puuttuu..vielä. Ilomantsin maisemissa nokkospuskia tutkitaan
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...KPE48yipqDitAE

----------


## riatlonisti

Ompa UJ taasen ottanna hienoja kuvia..... Nissanista!  :Vink: )

----------


## usko juntunen

Olipahan taas junppaa Kallen voikkatunneilla. Ruhkarannasta Merkjärvelle sotkettiin ja paluumatkalla poikattiin Ilomantsiin jätskille. Että ossaa olla hyvää jäätelöä Ilomantsin k-kaupalla.
Eekä tarvinnu perusleissäkkää ruokia pahemmin lonia...joo ja nissanin kuvia on lissää..

e: paluumatkalla poikettin jäähdyttely-ajelulle Lieksan Ruunaalle. Uuh, mitä paanaa!

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Mä jouduin kans, ainoastaan suo puuttuu..vielä. Ilomantsin maisemissa nokkospuskia tutkitaan
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...KPE48yipqDitAE



Olipas loistava reissu Pohjois-karjalan poluilla. Kyllä UJ tietää missä sijaitsee parhaat polut Suomenniemellä! Pikkukinnausnousuja ja väliiin aikas teknistäkin settiä.. ei kyllä kyllästyny yhtään. kelit oli loistavat ja paluumatkalla kävimme katsastamassa ruuunaan polut. Sieltä löytyy kaikenlaista: on pitkosta, teknistä ja nopeaa polkua ja juurakkopätkiä.. tästä jatketaan kohti xcm seinäjokea ja pääkisoja syöte mtb:tä ja siellä 120km..

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Huhhuh. Tänään aamupäivällä vajaa kolmituntinen xc:tä ja siitä ilman kunnon tankkausta PikkuKallen suo-mäki-rääkkiin vajaaks parituntiseks. Mistähä sais lisää vaihteita, onko Trekeissä enämpi ko yheksän
> Huomenna lähen todellakin palauttavalle ohenmäki lenkuralle, lähtö vaikka jostain ja joskus ku jaksaa, eli Paloski maja klo.1730



kansii se tuommosen 3 tuntisen lenkin jälkeen vähän syödäkkiin..  :Hymy:  trekissä on 2*10 vaihteisto.. välillä kulkee toisinaan ei, mutta jospa se siitä vähitellen liikahtaa.. UJ karjalan polkusessio ainakin ei ainakaan vauhtia vähennä..

----------


## HiMa

Jos oli täällä väkikato illan yhteislenkillä, niin osaksi ainakin johtuu siitä, että olimma edustamassa Kajaanissa Kainuun avoimissa aluemestaruustempoissa. Tulokset tulee myöhemmin ja myös Iisakkiin.

----------


## HiMa

*Kainuun PM -tempo 10.07.2013 tulokset*
Kajaanin Koutaniemellä järjestäjänä Sukevan Kisa
* 
Miehet 10 km*
1. Penttilä Vesa SuKi 13.00,5
2. Juntunen Ville SuKi 13.39,4
3. Turunen Heikki Kajaani 13.47,2
4. Huttunen Pekka KHS 14.39,5
5. Kymäläinen Petteri SuomRa 14.45,2
6. Myöhänen Mikko PMK Kajaani 15.17,2

*Naiset 10km*
1. Alakärppä Niiki Kajaani 16.38,0
2. Moilanen Marika Visa 16.42,9
3. Riikonen Salla Jämsänkosken Ilves 17.07,7
*
M 40*
1. Pekka Moilanen Visa 14.34,5


*M50*
1. Makkonen Jouni SuKi 15.04,4
2. Sorvari Harri Kajaani 15.14,4


*M55*
1.	Tiikkainen Osmo SuKi 14.40,5
2.	Sirviö Timo Suomussalmi 15.38,5


*M60*
1.	Kemppainen Hannu Kajaani 18.38,5


*M65*
1.	Partanen Esko SuKi 19.42,9


*M70*
1.	Martikainen Olli SuKi 19.44,8


*M12 5km*
1. Ähtävä Rasmus CCH 7.52,0


Kiitos kisajärjestäjille hyvin toimivasta kisakoneistosta!

----------


## HiMa

Onnea Kalle ja Usko! Hyvin ootte taas Joupiskalla ajaneet!

----------


## HiMa

*Tiistaina 16.7*. on tapahtumailta.

*Pyöräsuunnistus Paloisvuorella, alkaen klo 17.30*. Kaikki kynnelle kykenevät mukaan! B-rata on erittäin ajettava ja mukava.

A-rata, vaatii maastopyörän ja enemmän tarkkaa kartanlukutaitoa
B-rata, kaikille pyörille ja vähemmän suunnistaneille (tai no, maantierenkailla ei välttämättä kannata lähtee, muut kyllä käy!)


*Triathlonin vaihtoharjoitus klo 18 Makkaralahden uimarannalla*

----------


## usko juntunen

> Onnea Kalle ja Usko! Hyvin ootte taas Joupiskalla ajaneet!



Joo, kauden paras kisa. Tosin alku oli tahmaista ja pelkäsin, että alkuviikon voikkatunnit PikkuKallen mukana olivat liikaa eikä enää jaksa. Kolmanella kierroksella sitten vanha kone alkoi lämmetä
ja sijoitus omassa sarjassa koheni kolme pykälää. Kaikki natsasi. Ei Tahkon kaltaisia tekniikkamurheita eikä kramppeja. Varalla mukana olleet geelit jäi syömättä, samoin osa juomista vaikka lämpöä oli 23 eikä minkäänlaista tankkausta edellisinä päivinä. _Niin, no tankaattinhan sitä jätskillä alkuviikosta Petkeljärvi-tourilla 
_

----------


## Janezki_S

Tullut näköjään iisalmelaisille Kainuun PM-tempokisoissa hyvää menestystä, onnea jälkikäteen!  :Hymy:  





> *Kainuun PM -tempo 10.07.2013 tulokset*
> Kajaanin Koutaniemellä järjestäjänä Sukevan Kisa
> * 
> Miehet 10 km*
> 1. Penttilä Vesa SuKi 13.00,5
> 2. Juntunen Ville SuKi 13.39,4
> 3. Turunen Heikki Kajaani 13.47,2
> 4. Huttunen Pekka KHS 14.39,5
> 5. Kymäläinen Petteri SuomRa 14.45,2
> ...

----------


## sak

Meen tänää paloskille klo.1900 kahvilalla. Paitti jos sataa...

----------


## sak

Ei satanu, mut märkää ja liukasta ja kylmää ja tympeetä, kivet hirvittävän liukkaita jo nyt. Joko joutuu alottamaan rengas-sirkuksen, ei jaksas.
Mut onnistu yks uus nousu ja yks ikivanha paikka mistä ei aikasemmi pysähtymättä ole mennyt, eli ei se niin hukkaan menny :Vink: 
Se oikee tuntuma on vaan haettava liukkailla...

Sit sielä oli jotain kummia punavalakosia pussukoita roikkumassa, niitä varmaan huomenna tutkitaan tarkemmin...
Ai että on märän näkönen viikko tulossa.

----------


## HiMa

Sää ei oikein suosinut eilen maastopyörärasteilla kävijöitä, lämpötila oli alle 10 ja taisi olla luonnon oma suihku päällä melkein koko ajan. 

Mutta iloiset ilmeet maastosta tullessa osoitti että silti oli kivaa! Kiitos osallistujille.  :Hymy:

----------


## sak

Iloset ilmeet, se on ollu teatteria :Vink: 

Joo jälkeenpäin ajateltuna ihan kivaa, kartanlukutaito, mitä se on :Irvistys:  ja toisekseen pitäs olla paaaljon isompi se kartta :Leveä hymy:  A3 tuplana. Ja siinä semmone punanen pilkku missä olen.
Mut kyllähän tuolta muutama rasti löyty vaikka puolessavälissä oli niin eksyksissä ettei ois enää kotia osannu... ja tutut maastot, ei oo enää.

Kiitokset radanrakentajille! Oli nöösille haastetta!

----------


## sak

Huomenna hyvä päivä, pijetään keskiö alempana ko navat,(ainaki jompikumpi).
 Suuntima ohenmäki, karttaa ei tarvii.
 Lähtö ABC klo1730.
 Teretulnud

----------


## HiMa

Jees! Vois yrittää ehtiä messiin.

----------


## HiMa

Aikatauluongelman lykkäs. Ens viikolla uudella yrityksellä!

----------


## sak

Hahhaa! Sade alkoi juuri 1730 :Leveä hymy: 
Vaihettiin suunta paloskille koska sielä on yleensä vähä lämpimämpi, tunti mentiin ylösalas ja välillä ylösalasin.
Puolessa välin ihmettelin notta kylläpä on hiki kun silmiä kirvelee, oikeen polttaa... No sielähän se oli,
 toissapäivänä tuulensuojaksi asennettu suunnistuskartta kypärän sisällä ja valutti jotai myrkkyä mun silmään :No huh!:  Huuhde-vedestä ei ollu pula. Vieläki kaihertaa. 
Tai sit vaa väsyttää.

No mut, ensviikolla jatkuu leikki, korjaan lenkki...

----------


## usko juntunen

Syötteen puskissa käätiin pyöriä työntelemässä. PikkuKalle oli siinä puuhassa niin noheva, että joutui vielä illalla Syöte-hotelilla kävelemään lattian yli palkintojenjaon aikaan! 
Onnittelut kovasta suorituksesta!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...P7zvfeDidWxsgE

Tulokset:  http://www.syotemtb.fi/tulokset.php

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Syötteen puskissa käätiin pyöriä työntelemässä. PikkuKalle oli siinä puuhassa niin noheva, että joutui vielä illalla Syöte-hotelilla kävelemään lattian yli palkintojenjaon aikaan! 
> Onnittelut kovasta suorituksesta!!
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...P7zvfeDidWxsgE
> 
> Tulokset: http://www.syotemtb.fi/tulokset.php



Kiitokset vaan! olipas aika jämäkkä setti. kovempi juttu vetää 120 kilsaa syötteellä kuin tahkolla. käänsin vähän turboruuvia toisella kierroksella alemmaksi koska ojalaan oli sen verta eroa ettei oikein sentason kaveria ajamalla kiinni saa.. katoin vaan ettei muita mene ohi.

----------


## HiMa

Onnea Syöte-mtb:n kiertäjille erinomaisista suorituksista!

Huomenna ois tarkoitus ulkoiluttaa pyöriä Ohenmäessä, startti klo 18 ABC:ltä. Sateiden pitäis olla siihen mennessä ohi. Eteneminen hitaasti, mutta epävarmasti  :Vink:  Kaikki maastoilijat mukaan!

----------


## usko juntunen

Aamusella pistäyvyttiin HKV:n kanssa aamusumpilla Kellarilammen laavulla ja samalla kahottiin vieläkö sitä Pytkyllä saapi juurihoitoa, kun reilut 300 potilasta oli linikalla käynyt? Hyvässä kunnossa oli
hoitopaikka.
Oli muuten rossikommuuni nimennnyt ihan Virallisesti Pärjänjoen varressa kulkevan polun! Huomasko Kalle kyltin...Rantapulevarti,,,kiäh



Nyt ei ollut samaa tukkoisuutta alkumatkalla mitä oli Seinäjoen takomarkkinoilla. Pitkä päätyyn ja perään- taktiikalla mentiin. Taktiikka piti ihan hyvin ja loppumatkasta sain vielä
joitakin selkiä. Vaikka päivän suoritus meni oman tuntemuksen mukaan aivan nappiin. mm. viimevuoden omassa sarjassa 2 ja 4 sijoille ajaneet kaverit jäivät minuuttitolkulla,  ei 
podiumille mitään jakoja. Pojat vaan meni kovempaa ja pulinat pois.  Joo, varsinkin Kaarlo oli kuningas! Omien sanojensa mukaan mies oli sipannut ja tunkannut loppunousussa ja siitä huolimatta aivan ylivoimainen M-50 . On Se Kone  :No huh!: 

e: olihan meillä joukkuekkin ja kuuden sakkiin mentiin että heilahtaa.

----------


## HarJus

Joo-o.SyöteMTB ajettu, penkin alle meni.Ei siitä sen enempää.Itse kisareitistä on asfalttia,soraa,pururataa,kangaspolkua,nopeampaa kankaspolkua,ylä-ja alamäkeä,pyörän työntämistä ja kantamista,juurakkoo, vielä enempi juurakkoo,kivikkoo ja sitten se vasta kivikko alkaa huipentuen syötteen päälle nousuun.
Kyllä joukkue kavereiden suoritukset on kovia.Hatun nosto Kallen suoritukselle. 

Mikä merkki?




Tämän merkin nähtyäsi lataa niin kova vauhti kun saat.Se on pyörän ja kuskin pesu.

----------


## Sprintrs

> Vaikka päivän suoritus meni oman tuntemuksen mukaan aivan nappiin. mm. viimevuoden omassa sarjassa 2 ja 4 sijoille ajaneet kaverit jäivät minuuttitolkulla, ei 
> podiumille mitään jakoja.



Nooh, taisi olla tuntitolkulla. Paljon kuitenkin hävisin. En tiiä miksi ei päässyt kovempaa. Loppunousukin tuli suorastaan helposti ylös, kun en matkalla onnistunut väsyttämään itseäni.

----------


## HiMa

Vedetään kaikki päivitykset nyt yhteen viestiin.

Maanantaina meitä oli kolme pitämässä lystiä Ohenmäen poluilla!

Keskiviikon maantielenkille en ehi. Kasvoehostus menossa siihen aikaan paikallisessa hoitolaitoksessa. Siit ei tiiä mitä tulee, mikskään ei muutu kuitenkaan...

Torstaina kaikki maastoilijat Paloskille klo 18. Ollaan edustavia, joku saattaa tulla ottamaan jonkun kuvatuksen ja haastattelun paikalliseen. Teemalla: maastopyöräily sopii kaikille tjsp.  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Voisiko joku heittää reittiä/ polun päitä turistille jolla olisi muutama tunti aikaa ohi mennessä? Lähellä keskustaa?

----------


## Janezki_S

Onko sunnuntain yhteislenkki edelleen voimassa seuraavin tiedoin: Lähtöpaikka on sunnuntai aamuna kello 10.00 Harjunkierroksen kioskilta?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## juri68

> Onko sunnuntain yhteislenkki edelleen voimassa seuraavin tiedoin: Lähtöpaikka on sunnuntai aamuna kello 10.00 Harjunkierroksen kioskilta?




Hei vaan,

Olen uusi foorumilla. Millaisia yhteislenkkejä teette? Milloin lähdöt, mistä ja onko maasto vai asfaltti ja vauhti. Olen aika aloittelia pyöräilyssä.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## arto.k

maantieyhteislenkit sunnuntaisin klo 9 harjunkierrosta paloistenkadun ja omakotitien risteys.vauhti sovitetaan niin että kukaan ei jää jälkeen spurttejakin saa ottaa matka sunnuntaisin 100+ yhteislenkit maantielle myös keskiviikkoisin matka n.60-70 km lähtö 17.15

----------


## HiMa

Maastolenkeille ei ole nyt kesäaikaan ollut vakiopäivää. Täällä ollaan huhuiltu, jos lenkkikaveria kaipaa. Viestejä vaan ja rohkeasti kyselyjä!

artzi: Laitoin sulle privana niitä lenkkipolun paikkoja (Paloski ja Ohenmäki). Löytyikö?

----------


## artzi

> Maastolenkeille ei ole nyt kesäaikaan ollut vakiopäivää. Täällä ollaan huhuiltu, jos lenkkikaveria kaipaa. Viestejä vaan ja rohkeasti kyselyjä!
> 
> artzi: Laitoin sulle privana niitä lenkkipolun paikkoja (Paloski ja Ohenmäki). Löytyikö?



Kiitos kyllä löytyi paloski, muualle ei ehtinyt, kun uimahallin täti oli tiukkana että 7 jälkeen ei ole sisään asiaa, vaikka kamat oli siellä jemmassa. Kivoja baanoja tu olla!

----------


## Janezki_S

> maantieyhteislenkit sunnuntaisin klo 9 harjunkierrosta paloistenkadun ja omakotitien risteys.vauhti sovitetaan niin että kukaan ei jää jälkeen spurttejakin saa ottaa matka sunnuntaisin 100+ yhteislenkit maantielle myös keskiviikkoisin matka n.60-70 km lähtö 17.00



OK, kiitti tiedosta. Täytyy saapua sunnuntaina paikalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## juri68

kiitos tiedoista. Vähän mietityttää, kun en ole koskaan ajanut 100+ matkaa, max noin 50.

----------


## Janezki_S

> kiitos tiedoista. Vähän mietityttää, kun en ole koskaan ajanut 100+ matkaa, max noin 50.



Minkälainen pyörä sinulla on? Mikäli sinulla on maantiepyörä (cyclocross voi olla myös ok) ja peruskuntosi on ihan hyvä, niin luulen että pysyt mukana vauhdissa ja jaksat pyöräillä 100+ matkan. Yhteislenkeillä keskituntinopeus ei nouse hirveän korkealle (tod.näk. 23-25km/h). Kannattaa lähteä kokeilemaan, koska yhteislenkkireitit kulkevat pääasiassa Ylä-Savon alueella, joten takaisin pääsee oikomaan helposti mikäli siltä alkaa tuntumaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## juri68

minulla Marvel Giant, (luulisin että se cyclocross)?? Kuten huomaat tietämykseni on aika heikko! Pyörässä oli aiemmin karkeakuvioiset renkaat. Vaihdoin ne kapeampiin ja ei niin karkea kuvioisiin. Uskon kyllä, että peruskuntoni on ihan ok.

----------


## usko juntunen

Piti ottaa loppukiri loman loppupuolella. Keskiviikkona Kalajoella Tapsan lenkki ja illalla emännän kanssa Merisärkän parketti. Molemmat semiteknistä. Sieltä to. aamusella kotia jonne tiputin HKV:n ja hetkessä herraksi-setin. Tilalle Hossa-setti ja matkaan. Olin kotona kokonaiset kolme varttia. Bacekämppi oli pystyssä jo klo. 16 ip. Hossassa törmäsin Tampereen troikkaan ja sain kunnian ajella poikien mukana yhden hienon päivän. Illansuussa tuli Einari, se reppuni kantaja pistäytymään leirissäni yhen yön yli. Einari oli ohikulkumatkalla pohjoiseen. 

Kalajoki: https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CKjf2c-CqPTGVg

Hossassa ovat laavut ja tulipaikat siistejä. Toisin on Kalajoella.  Esim. Tapion Lenkillä olevat laavut muistuttavat enemmänkin kaatopaikkoja




Hossan Kanuunaralli:  

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...COqR2aq6kNnmYA

----------


## Jampuli

Hossa linkki ei toimi

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki ajeltiin kahtena kevyempi Väisälänmäki/Honkamäki 100km ja pitempi Pielavesi/ Kiuruvesi 135km

Ps. Keskiviikon lenkille kaikki kynnelle kykenevät eli nyt järkätään myös rauhallista vauhtia haluaville yhteislenkki eli ei saa pelätä etten kestä mukana..

----------


## Janezki_S

Tiistaina 30.07. kello 12.00 on startti Väisälänmäen lenkille Harjunkierroksen kioskilta. Tällä hetkellä matkalle on lähdössä 3 vapaalla olevaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

Meitä oli 3 polkijaa ja Väisälänmäki tuli kierettyä Väisäsellä sämpylät meni hyvään terpeeseen

ps. huomenna keskiviikkona klo.17.15 Salmenkierrosta uusiakin mukaan ei piä pelätä.


tässä tää sähkövaihteinen Merida ja sille onnellinen polkija.

----------


## Bemari

Minkäpituinen tää huonisen salmenkierron lenkki tulee olemaan? Ja onko mäkistäki maastoo.  T:wannabe fillaristi naapurikunnasta :-)

----------


## HiMa

Eli tänään lähtö klo 17.15 (kovalla sateella ei ole ollut lähtijöitä) Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksestä maantieyhteislenkille.

Matkaa tulee 60-70 km, jos tuo Väisälänmäen lenkin kiertää. Aikaa tuohon on em. on mennyt noin 3 h. Tarpeen mukaan voidaan tehdä lyhyempikin retki. 

Tervetuloa mukaan!

ps. pientä listaa vielä varusteista, joita jokaisella olisi hyvä olla lenkeillä mukana, pumppua toki voi lainata kaverilta, jos ajaa ryhmässä!
Kypärä - Pakollinen!
Juomaa - sään ja lenkin pituuden mukaan
Varakumi, joka sopii sun pyörään
Rengasmuovit - helpottaa renkaan vaihtoa
Pumppu - kiinnitä pyörän runkoon, tai pidä taskussa

Lähin fillarikauppa on Iisalmen Pyöräpojat Savonkadulla, auki klo 18 saakka ja avoinna myös lauantaisin.

----------


## Janezki_S

> Minkäpituinen tää huonisen salmenkierron lenkki tulee olemaan? Ja onko mäkistäki maastoo.  T:wannabe fillaristi naapurikunnasta :-)



Lisäkommenttia HIMA:n viestiin; vinkit koskien uusia mukaan tulevia pyöräilijöitä. Rengasmuoveja kutsutaan myös usein toisella nimellä "rengasraudat", vaikka kaupoissa on olemassa erikseen metallisia rengasrautoja, joilla vanteen rikkominen onnistuu paremmin.  :Cool:  Rengasmuovit eivät mielestäni ole ensimmäisille reiteille välttämättömiä, ettei pyöräilyn aloittaminen tyssää heti alkuunsa. Rengasmuoveja on varmasti useammalla pyöräilijällä mukana, joten luultavasti joku antaa lenkillä sen verran lainaan, että puhjenneen sisuskumin saa vaihdettua. 

Oma vararengas, joka sopii pyörääsi on hyvä olla mukana, ettei  matkan päältä tarvitse soittaa jotain kulkupeliä apuun, päästäkseen kotiin. Tavallisen vararenkaan pitäisi saada kaupasta alle 10 eurolla (lateksinen vararengas maksaa noin 10-15 euroa enemmän).   :Leveä hymy: 

Uusien pyöräilijöiden kannattaa tulla katsomaan, minkälaista on pyöräillä yhteislenkeillä. Yhteislenkit ovat sosiaalinen tapahtuma, jossa ketään ei jätetä yksinään tienpäälle. Yhteislenkeillä on yleensä tapana pysähtyä kaffelle juttelemaan vähäksi aikaa, johonkin matkan varrella olevaan kahvilaan (Esim. Matin ja Liisan asema), joten muutama euro kannattaa varata mukaan mikäli haluaa juoda kaffen tai teekupposen  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Sen verran kovasti satoi just lenkin lähtöaikoihin, että päätin skipata tänään.

Mutta jotain pyöräilyyn liittyvää tuli tehtyä: Ilmoittautuminen Tour de Helsinkiin, turistiajoon. Onko muita lähtijöitä? Ilmoittautuminen edullisempaan hintaan päättyy tänään!

----------


## Janezki_S

> Sen verran kovasti satoi just lenkin lähtöaikoihin, että päätin skipata tänään.
> 
> Mutta jotain pyöräilyyn liittyvää tuli tehtyä: Ilmoittautuminen Tour de Helsinkiin, turistiajoon. Onko muita lähtijöitä? Ilmoittautuminen edullisempaan hintaan päättyy tänään!



Juu, taisi jokainen skipata tämän päiväisen yhteislenkin. Melkein kaikki pyöräilykampsut oli laitettu valmiiksi ja silloin alkoi tulla siihen malliin vettä, että parempi oli jättää väliin. Jotain pyöräilyyn liittyvää tuli täälläkin suunnalla tehtyä, nimittäin vein pyöräpoikiin oman pyöräni rihtaukseen ja pyöräilyyn liittyviä nettisivuja tuli hieman tehtyä. Vantaan Vueltassa oli ollut vähän hämminkiä yhteisajon kanssa (Youtubesta löytyy videoklippi).  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntain yhteislenkki Jyrkkä/Koirakoski kävin saattelemassa polkijoita Sonkakoskelle sieltä sitten Ottelemaan Koirakoskelle jonne Markus ajeli kun nukkui pitempään. Lämmintä riitti ja nestehukka käätiin korvaamassa Mutterissa.Sakkolenkkiläiset vielä Kirman kierrokselle.

----------


## HiMa

Hyvä! Meillä oli tänään tyttöjen leppoisa varjolenkki, käytiin pyörittelemässä Väisälänmäki extemporee iltapäivän puolella.

Ja paljon oli maantiepyöriä liikenteessä, että nyt vaan sitten rohkeasti keskiviikon yhteislenkille! Klo 17.15 Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksestä lähdetään. Pidetään hitaammassa ryhmässä keskivauhti vaikka 20km/h, jos tarve vaatii.

----------


## Janezki_S

> Hyvä! Meillä oli tänään tyttöjen leppoisa varjolenkki, käytiin pyörittelemässä Väisälänmäki extemporee iltapäivän puolella.
> 
> Ja paljon oli maantiepyöriä liikenteessä, että nyt vaan sitten rohkeasti keskiviikon yhteislenkille! Klo 17.15 Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksestä lähdetään. Pidetään hitaammassa ryhmässä keskivauhti vaikka 20km/h, jos tarve vaatii.



Hyvä juttu!

Nyt iso remmi loppukesän yhteislenkeille kasaan ja sopivaa keskivauhtia hitaampaan ryhmään, että kaikki pysyy mukana. Nopeampi ryhmä ajelee yhteiselle kaffepysäkille pidemmän matkan. Yhteislenkit ovat hyvää pyöräharjoitusta triathlonisteille. Toivottavasti lauantain tapahtuma innosti uusia osanottajia yhteispyöräilyyn, niin kilpailijoissa kuin katsojissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Näillä näkymin huomenna tulee ainakin yksi uusi ajaja maantielenkille. Nyt siis kaikki muutkin uudet mukaan, ennenkuin säät viilenevät! Ottakaa muutama kolikko mukaan, jos käydään jossain tauolla.

Matka ja reitti päätetään sitten lähtöpaikalla.

ps. jonkin verran tuo keskivauhti ilmeisesti epäilyttää joitakin. Selvennykseksi mitä keskivauhti tarkoittaa: Alamäessä ja tasaisella poljeteen yleensä hieman kovempaa ja ylämäkiin vastaavasti vauhtia pudotetaan. Ei siis suinkaan niin, että mentäisiin esim. tasaista 22km/h olevaa vauhtia myös ylämäessä! Mä en ainakaan jaksais noin kovaa mäessä...  :Vink:

----------


## Bemari

Fillari ja kamat on jo autossa jotta voi jäädä töitten jälkeen lenkille. Ellen jänistä ja on huomenna voimakas olo niin täältä tulee toinenkin uusi. ... jos tulee...

----------


## Bemari

Nopeus ei mietitytä mutta luotto omaan kuntoon kyllä. Omat lenkit kun on olleet aina alle 50km. Pitäsköhän treenata kuitenkin vielä toinen vuosi ennenku tulee paksupohkeisten sekaan...

----------


## harbom

Keskiviikon lenkki ajeltiin 2 porukalla pika matka Väisälänmäki ja lyhempi Lapinlahti Matilla ja Liisalla kahveet yhdessä 
Jäkijoukkot jäi ottelemaan sadetta ja saivat myös..

----------


## Janezki_S

Keskiviikon lyhyempi ja hitaampi yhteislenkki uusien pyöräilijöiden kanssa sujui hyvin loppumatkan kovaa sadetta lukuun ottamatta. Vetovuorojen vaihtaminen ja käsimerkkien käyttäminen sujui ensikertalaisilta moitteettomasti. Tulomatkalla vauhtia pudotettiin muutamalla pykälällä, jotta kaikki sujuu hyvin ja jokainen jaksaa perille asti. Ajonopeus 23-25km tasaisella todettiin parhaimmaksi, jolloin kenenkään ei tarvinnut pyöräillä omilla maksimirajoillaan ja pystyi myös juttelemaan toisten pyöräilijöiden kanssa. 

Yhteislenkeillä ylläpidettävä vauhti ja oma mukana pysyminen sekä oman kaluston riittämättömyys yhteislenkeille taitavat olla monille uusille pyöräilijöille "kynnyskysymys" uskaltaako lähteä mukaan vai ei.  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Keskiviikon pidempi ja nopeampi ryhmä kastui myös. Olimme Ohenmäen kohdalla, kun ensimmäiset pisarat ropsahtelivat kypärään. Ajospeksit toteutuivat, mitä lähtöpaikalla toivoin. Paluumatkalla kaupunkiin vauhti meni vähän reippaammaksi... Mutta oisin toki sanonut, jos ois pitänyt löysätä. Nopein Väisälänmäen lenkki, jonka olen ajanut! Kiitos vetomiehille.  :Hymy: 

Ja olipa mukava nähdä uusia yhteislenkkiläisiä! Siitä se lähtee.


E: Ja tänään maastoon. Lähdetään tuosta maantielenkkien lähtöpaikalta klo 18. Katsotaan, tuleeko pelkkä naisten lenkki vai rohkeneeko joku mieskin tulla mukaan  :Vink:

----------


## Bemari

Positiivinen fiilis jäi ensimmäisestä yhteislenkistä kaikenkaikkiaan. Ennakkopelot jaksamisesta oli puoliksi turhia koska peesissäajo on tosiaankin hieman kevyempää ja nopeus sovitettiin hitaampien mukaan. Eikä muutenkaan jäänyt olo että olisi ollut jarruna mukana. Kiitos vinkeistä ja seurasta. Mielellään uudestaan mukaan lähtee jahka aikaa löytyy. Vähän saisi kyllä kuntokin kohentua ennen seuraavaa yhteislenkkiä :-).

----------


## usko juntunen

> E: Ja tänään maastoon. Lähdetään tuosta maantielenkkien lähtöpaikalta klo 18. Katsotaan, tuleeko pelkkä naisten lenkki vai rohkeneeko joku mieskin tulla mukaan



Pari urhoollista jannua rohkaisi hurrrrrjan luontonsa ja uskaltautui tyttöjen pyöriteltäviksi. Pakko tunnustaa, mun ikivanha liisattu jäykkäperä Giantti ei oo koskaan saanut sellaista höykytystä mitä se ny sai! Etuvanne oli solomussa jo Peltosalmen hiekkapenkassa. Onnex oli seppä (kello) völissä joka sepitti vanteen ajokuntoon. Ohenmäessä osalta porukkaa iltaloman limiitti loppui niin jaettiin porukka kahtia. Paluumatkalla oli Visan mtb-koulun lopputentti. Bambusillan montussa kauniimman sukupuolen edustaja, joka aloitti maastopyöräilyn tänä suvena, näytti ettei laji vaadi kymppitonnin hintaisia kuitukiekoilla varustettuja kaksysejä!  Ikivanhalla 26" jäykkäperällä homma hoitui kuin ennen tehneeltä. On se heleppoa kun sen osaa! Tämän "tapauksen" kohdalla vois sanoa: luoja, jos tiet minusta hullun, elä aenakkaaan yllytyshullua... :No huh!:  

Nyt on kikantissa ehjempi vanne ja leviämpi tanko...meinaa kovempaa vauhtia...ja ääntä 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CKb4-o7Iq4X_HQ

----------


## Janezki_S

> Positiivinen fiilis jäi ensimmäisestä yhteislenkistä kaikenkaikkiaan. Ennakkopelot jaksamisesta oli puoliksi turhia koska peesissäajo on tosiaankin hieman kevyempää ja nopeus sovitettiin hitaampien mukaan. Eikä muutenkaan jäänyt olo että olisi ollut jarruna mukana. Kiitos vinkeistä ja seurasta. Mielellään uudestaan mukaan lähtee jahka aikaa löytyy. Vähän saisi kyllä kuntokin kohentua ennen seuraavaa yhteislenkkiä :-).



Ei muuta kuin mukaan vaan joka kerta, kun aikataulu antaa periksi. Pyöräilemään oppii vain pyöräilemällä ja kyllä siinä samalla kuntokin nousee. Talvella on sitten hyvä tehdä pohjustusta seuraavaa kesää silmällä pitäen punttisalin puolella ja esim. hiihtämällä, spinningissä, bodypumpissa, CXWorxissä, jne.

Talviharjoittelun tulokset alkavat näkymään sitten noin kuukauden kuluessa, kun on keväällä aloittanut maantiepyöräilyn. Heti eka maantielenkeillä ei keväällä kannata heittää siis hanskoja tiskiin, jos ei jaksa vielä pyöräillä 25-30km/h vauhdilla. Välillä voit ottaa nopeampia pyörälenkkejä, ettei oman kunnon kehittyminen pysähdy heti alkuunsa (mikäli siis haluaa kunnon nousua, eikä vain palauttavalla sykkeellä ajelemista).  :Cool: 

Yhteislenkeillä voi myös tehdä "irtiottoja" ajamalla muita nopeampaa esimerkiksi jonnekin tiettyyn pisteeseen asti muita odottelemaan tai tulee sitten takaisin vastaan. Näin kunhan vain kertoo muille mukana pyöräileville, että mitä haluaisi tehdä. 

Mikäli nopeus tuntuu lenkeillä itselle liian nopeaksi tai liian hitaaksi niin siitä kannattaa aina mainita muille, jotta nopeutta voi sovittaa hitaampien mukaan. Vinkkejä pyöräilyyn liittyen kannattaa kysellä muilta yhteislenkkeilijöiltä, jos joku askarruttaa mieltä.  :Hymy: 

Houkuttelehan muitakin potentiaalisia pyöräilijöitä mukaan, jos tunnet joitain pyöräilystä kiinnostuneita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

PikkuKalle se vain jaksaa kisoja kiertää! Minusta on tullu tupa-ukko. Huonona selityksenä vois pitää sarjajakoa Finlandiassa. Porukka jaettu M-45 kohdalta ja matkana 35km!? Ajetaanhan maracupeissa kaikissa ikäluokissa täysi matka. Alkumatkan rengasrikosta huolimatta Kassu ajanut hienosti 10-kerhoon
http://online.resultservice.fi/tulok...a/tilanne/1/0/

----------


## JiiPee

Yks kesälomalainen wannapeekuski kiittelee Iisalmen maastopyöräilijöitä kovasta työstä minkä ootte tehny Paloskin reittien suhteen. Ajelin noita reittejä läpi ja nautiskelin joka metristä, mahtavat linjat ootte metsiin raivannu. Nytpähän tietää missä käydä kaljamahaa vajuuttamassa uuden pirtelön tieltä. *Kumarrus*

Tässä ollaan pojan kanssa näköalapaikalla

----------


## harbom

Tommi laitettin koetukselle heti eka lankillä hyvin kesti..
Tarkoituksena oli pistääntyä Ahkiolahdella vaan sateen vuoksi päätettin käntyä Martikkalasta Lapinlahdelle Muutama lähti vielä sakkolenkille kun keli kuivahti

----------


## Janezki_S

Kiitos sunnuntain yhteislenkistä! Sadetta lukuunottamatta oli hyvä lenkki. Ehdittiin kastumaan hieman sakkolenkilläkin, kun Ahmon kohdalla alkoi hieman satelemaan. Harmi, kun nyt taitaa olla Iisalmen yhteislenkit tältä kesältä tässä, kun paluu Tampereelle on edessä maanantai aamuna.  :Irvistys:  Pitää tulla taas talvella vierailemaan spinningiin.  :Hymy:  Täytyy myös ilmoitella täällä web-osoitetta, kun saan pyöräilyyn painottuvat kotisivuni valmiiksi, jotka ovat jo hyvässä vauhdissa...

----------


## sak

Jos joltain on hukassa Gary Fisher Tassajara  maastopyörä. Se on täällä.
Rungon koko on 17,5" ja lukkopolkimet löytyy. Satula putkineen viety, muut osat tallessa.
 Vien poliisille kun kerkiän.
 Jos kuulostaa tutulta niin yv:llä tavoitaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Yks kesälomalainen wannapeekuski kiittelee Iisalmen maastopyöräilijöitä kovasta työstä minkä ootte tehny Paloskin reittien suhteen. Ajelin noita reittejä läpi ja nautiskelin joka metristä, mahtavat linjat ootte metsiin raivannu. Nytpähän tietää missä käydä kaljamahaa vajuuttamassa uuden pirtelön tieltä. *Kumarrus*
> 
> Tässä ollaan pojan kanssa näköalapaikalla




Näköalapaikalta punasen laikan takana olevan männyn kohalta oikealle alas  lähtee semiteknien serpolasku. Koploo jarruja... jos on märkää ja kaljut renkaat, voet jootua koploomaan myös petäjiä
Vieläkö pyörit maisemissa? Saunaniemessä on merkkaamattomia "omia" polkuja joita ei löydä ilman paikallistuntemusta. Sinne kaivataan "miinanpolkijoita" samoin muutamalle uudelle pätkälle Paloskin rinteillä. Pitkokset ovat nyt liukkaita kuin vasta pyyvetyn matikan selekä. Suunnittelun alla on pitkosten karhennuskone. Sananmukaisesti; perästä kuuluu...

Lienettekö tutustuneet Pubi-polkuun? Sitä pitkin pääsee Marjahaan asuinalueelta kaljalle  Istuvan Härän vieritse melkein mun torpan nurkalle..

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Näköalapaikalta punasen laikan takana olevan männyn kohalta oikealle alas  lähtee semiteknien serpolasku. Koploo jarruja... jos on märkää ja kaljut renkaat, voet jootua koploomaan myös petäjiä
> Vieläkö pyörit maisemissa? Saunaniemessä on merkkaamattomia "omia" polkuja joita ei löydä ilman paikallistuntemusta. Sinne kaivataan "miinanpolkijoita" samoin muutamalle uudelle pätkälle Paloskin rinteillä. Pitkokset ovat nyt liukkaita kuin vasta pyyvetyn matikan selekä. Suunnittelun alla on pitkosten karhennuskone. Sananmukaisesti; perästä kuuluu...
> 
> Lienettekö tutustuneet Pubi-polkuun? Sitä pitkin pääsee Marjahaan asuinalueelta kaljalle  Istuvan Härän vieritse melkein mun torpan nurkalle..



joo oon koko kesän linjoittanu uusia reittejä.. saha jonkun kerran ollunna mukana.. tarkoitus ollu tehdä lähinnä vauhdikkaampi ei niin älyttömän hitaita pätkiä. niitä on siellä ihan riittämiin.. olisi tärkeää että kaikki ajasivat uusia pätkiä, niin ne saadaan kuntoon.

ja asiasta kalatalouteen: kävin eilen vetäsemässä mtb finlandian. reissu ei ihan putkeen menny. varkaudessa puhkes rengas autosta ja kisassa pyörästä jo heti 3km jälkeen.. kärki hävis ja jouduin ohittelemaan hitosti porukkaa. nousin kuiteskin toisella kiekalla sijoituksissa. olipas aika mutarallyä :Hymy:  ihan miehekkäät reitit muutes siellä lahdessa.nousua ihan mukavasti. katellaan nivalassa ens viikonloppuna xcm marathon cupissa uudestaan.

kalle

----------


## JiiPee

> Näköalapaikalta punasen laikan takana olevan männyn kohalta oikealle alas  lähtee semiteknien serpolasku. Koploo jarruja... jos on märkää ja kaljut renkaat, voet jootua koploomaan myös petäjiä
> Vieläkö pyörit maisemissa? Saunaniemessä on merkkaamattomia "omia" polkuja joita ei löydä ilman paikallistuntemusta. Sinne kaivataan "miinanpolkijoita" samoin muutamalle uudelle pätkälle Paloskin rinteillä. Pitkokset ovat nyt liukkaita kuin vasta pyyvetyn matikan selekä. Suunnittelun alla on pitkosten karhennuskone. Sananmukaisesti; perästä kuuluu...
> 
> Lienettekö tutustuneet Pubi-polkuun? Sitä pitkin pääsee Marjahaan asuinalueelta kaljalle  Istuvan Härän vieritse melkein mun torpan nurkalle..



Juu ollaan jo pikitien piässä sorvin ääressä, ens kesänä taas Paloskille kiipeilemään. Tämmöstä tää työläisen elämä. Ajelin itekseen siitä K-mehevän kohalta lähtevää polkua aina sinne Paloskille asti, sitten ajelin myös niitä poikkipolkuja marjahaasta aina peltikselle, ohenmäki jäi koploomati mutta ei sitä kaikkee kerralla. Piti olla mökillä töissä...kaljalla...töissä...kaljalla  :Hymy: 
Kävin mä siellä Saunaniemessä laavulla, pirun raskas pätkä oli tulla sinne, oiskohan ollu uus linjaus kun ei ollu pahemmin kulunu. Lyö siihen pitkoksen päälle katiskaverkkoo, jo rupee lapikas pitämään :Leveä hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

No joo, oothan sie sitten kahlannut lähes kaikki polut. Katiskaverkkoo mietin itekkiin, kun olen sitä nähnyt käytetyn liukkkaudentorjuntaan. Huonona puolena verkossa on se että aikaa myöten  ruostuu ja ruopuu. Patiinit naarmuuntuu.  Ekolookisempi vaihtoehto on karhentaa pitkoksen pinta. En paljasta menetelmää ennenkö oon patentoinut sen. Senverran vihjoon,että vohvelikuvioo se vekotin tekköö...Se reitti sinne mehtä laavulle on tosiaan uusi linjaus, jonka kaupunki avasi kun siinä kulkee kaupungin maiden raja. Laavu mehtässä ei kyllä oo ihan yhtä viihtysä mitä on tässä kesän aikana tullut nähtyä  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Voe vitsi, UuJii mennee kaivertammaan pitkokset! Jonnii rakkauventunnustuksen kuitennii sinne piilottaa...

----------


## usko juntunen

Vilaskaapa tänne...troh:in kokoillan elokuva! http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...54#post2078454

----------


## HiMa

Tuo elokuva pitää katsoa ajan kanssa. Traileri oli kyllä vakuuttava, jonka viime viikolla tsekkasin.


Mutta mutta: Oisiko sitä lauantaina 24.8. lähtijöitä 200 km:n leppoisalle lenkille? Säävaraus: pikku sateesta ei välitetä, mutta jos koko päiväksi luvassa sadetta niin sitten skippaan ainakin itse lenkin.

Ajonaikainen vauhti 25-30 km/h (yhteislenkkityylillä: ketään ei jätetä ja tarvittaessa porukkaa jaetaan useampaan vauhtiryhmään). Reitti suunnitellaan tuulensuuntien mukaan, paluumatkaksi yritetään ajoittaa myötätuuli. Yhtenäinen lenkki ja pari-kolme huoltotaukoa huoltoasemilla tms. sopivilla paikoilla. Lähtöaika jotain klo 8... saa varata koko päivän aikaa.

Reittiä ja muuta speksausta ensi viikolla!

----------


## usko juntunen

Uudistunut Pyssymäki tarjosi maastopyöräilyn autuutta koko rahalla. Niin potipumpit kuin seeäksvörksit tuli samassa paketissa. Lisäväriä toi punainen polvi ja sininen kämmen. Kämmäsin sileällä tiellä itteni nurin!! Tuumattiin Kallen kans, jotta on se hyvä ettei Paloskin reitillä oo tietä, vois sattua juhaa leukaan... ja muutennii kiiteltiin Paloskin laen jumppapaikkoja nii ei ensimmäisen kävyn kohalla tarvi alakaa tunkkaamaan. Vähän kateellisina ihmeteltiin Pyssymäen reitin parktoolin värisiä metalliverkko siltoja!  Myö ollaan ojien kohalla ihan puilla paljailla. Paljon ovat Nivalan Pyöräringin aktiivit saaneet aikaan reitin rakentamisessa ja nyt ei edes kaikkia uusia polkuja ajettu! Ainut mitä jäin kaipaamaan on kunnon nousu. No se korjaantunee "PikkuKallen yht.lenkeillä"  Kallella oli taas ruuti kuivaa. Mies on vakiinnuttanut asemansa 10 kerhossa.

e: pakko oli tehhä akantappolenkki Nivalan haman jälkeen. Ee mittää vakavampaa vyysisellä puolella. Kestää jo astua  ja kätteennii pystyy vetäsemmään hanskan. Pikkunen raama tiellä ajamista kohtaan kuitenkin jäi, sillä pururadalla en uskaltanut ajjaa kuin tasasella ihan hilijaa. Alamäet piti männä tutun turvallisia polkuja pitkin.

----------


## HiMa

Onko jollain päivän maantielenkistä raporttia?

Tehtiin pikalähtö metsään tälle päivälle maastopyöräkoulun lopputentin suorittaneen kanssa. Kurvailtiin, liukasteltiin ja hätyyteltiin metsäkanalintuja Tervalammen, Hanhilammen ja Sikokallion suunnilla. Ihan kuivin jaloin ei päästy  :Leveä hymy: . Oli kyllä hieno reissu!

----------


## Janezki_S

> Onko jollain päivän maantielenkistä raporttia?
> 
> Tehtiin pikalähtö metsään tälle päivälle maastopyöräkoulun lopputentin suorittaneen kanssa. Kurvailtiin, liukasteltiin ja hätyyteltiin metsäkanalintuja Tervalammen, Hanhilammen ja Sikokallion suunnilla. Ihan kuivin jaloin ei päästy . Oli kyllä hieno reissu!



Makkosen Jouni pitäisi saada aktiivisemmaksi Fillarifoorumin käyttäjäksi, koska sillä olisi varmaan antaa raportti melkein jokaisesta maantielenkistä. Makkosella taitaa jäädä harvoin lenkit väliin, pitää olla melko huono keli tai joku muu pätevä syy.  :Hymy:  Harrilla oli näköjään jäänyt sunnuntain yhteislenkki hieman kesken teknisten ongelmien vuoksi.

----------


## Janezki_S

Asiasta toiseen... Mitenkä ovat uudet yhteislenkkiläiset olleet mukana viime aikoina (ne kaksi keskiviikkolaista ja Tommi Turunen)?

----------


## harbom

Tommi joutui poikien matkaan kun minä käännyin Vieremältä ja tuli ennätys pitkä lenkki 120km tais istumaosa kipeytyä...

----------


## HiMa

Muutamia lenkkikuvia metsästä:

https://plus.google.com/photos/10988...LLKuqCPsLeNuwE

----------


## Janezki_S

> Muutamia lenkkikuvia metsästä:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/10988...LLKuqCPsLeNuwE




Hyviä kuvia. Onhan se tuokin eräänlaista pyöräilyä.  :Vink:

----------


## usko juntunen

Ee stana! Luulin jo että kikantista runko katki! Mutta puuhan se olkii..


Karhua paossako sitä ollaan?

Tuosta kuvasta tuli mieleen muuan pokloomi;
Olipa kerran pariskunta marjamehtässä ja siinä sitten karhukin pyrki saaliin jaolle. Karhu kintereillään sälämäsi emäntä pakosallle ja kiipesi kuuseen.  Pakomatkan ollessa siinä vaiheessa kun emäntä alako olla viimesillä kantavilla oksilla ennen latvaa ja karhu alako käpälöimään muijan reittä, kuului latvasta hätänen huuto "apuva, mitä minä nyt teen?"  -valita nyt vaikka sitä päänsärkyä- kuului isännän vastaus alhaalta...

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Uudistunut Pyssymäki tarjosi maastopyöräilyn autuutta koko rahalla. Niin potipumpit kuin seeäksvörksit tuli samassa paketissa. Lisäväriä toi punainen polvi ja sininen kämmen. Kämmäsin sileällä tiellä itteni nurin!! Tuumattiin Kallen kans, jotta on se hyvä ettei Paloskin reitillä oo tietä, vois sattua juhaa leukaan... ja muutennii kiiteltiin Paloskin laen jumppapaikkoja nii ei ensimmäisen kävyn kohalla tarvi alakaa tunkkaamaan. Vähän kateellisina ihmeteltiin Pyssymäen reitin parktoolin värisiä metalliverkko siltoja!  Myö ollaan ojien kohalla ihan puilla paljailla. Paljon ovat Nivalan Pyöräringin aktiivit saaneet aikaan reitin rakentamisessa ja nyt ei edes kaikkia uusia polkuja ajettu! Ainut mitä jäin kaipaamaan on kunnon nousu. No se korjaantunee "PikkuKallen yht.lenkeillä"  Kallella oli taas ruuti kuivaa. Mies on vakiinnuttanut asemansa 10 kerhossa.
> 
> e: pakko oli tehhä akantappolenkki Nivalan haman jälkeen. Ee mittää vakavampaa vyysisellä puolella. Kestää jo astua  ja kätteennii pystyy vetäsemmään hanskan. Pikkunen raama tiellä ajamista kohtaan kuitenkin jäi, sillä pururadalla en uskaltanut ajjaa kuin tasasella ihan hilijaa. Alamäet piti männä tutun turvallisia polkuja pitkin.



Olipas tosiaan hienot puitteet maastokisalle. vaikka nousua ei paljoa ole raskaus tulee siitä kun ei missään pysty lepäämään..Olen aika tyytyväinen kisaan näin tasaisella radalla. Trek toimii huikeesti noilla teknisillä poluilla..Taso oli aika kova miehissä, kymppisakkiin jaa ajella jo ihan.. Toivottavasti tiimikaverini UJ saa polven/käden kuntoon niin päästään kattelemaan mitä sanottavaa vuokatin poluilla tällä kertaa onpi. Siellä taas on odotettavissa vauhtia: osallistujalistalla muunmuassa Juha kangaskokko ja kusti kittilä. Luulen että ainakin itsellä on siellä kauden parasta vauhti..

----------


## HiMa

Huomenna keskiviikkona myös hitaampi ryhmä maantiellä. Tervetuloa kylien miehet ja naiset!
Lähtöaika edelleen keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15.

----------


## sak

Huomenna hervotonta äxceemättöö paloskilla alkaen klo.1600. Kahvilalta  :Hymy:

----------


## harbom

> Huomenna keskiviikkona myös hitaampi ryhmä maantiellä. Tervetuloa kylien miehet ja naiset!
> Lähtöaika edelleen keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15.



Yhteislenkki taitaa olla jo perinteiseksi muodostuva Pika vauhtiset kierää Väisälänmäen ja herkuttelijat ajelee Nerkoonniemen kautta Akkalansalmelle jossa kohdataan. Tänään kutenkin herkuttelian ajoi Matille ja Liisalle etteivät jää ilman lettuja..



Sitten vielä ensinmäinen tiedoitus KIRMANTEMPO ajetaan 14.9.2013 klo 12.oo pistetään sanaa kierään jotta saatais paljon porukkaa taas mukaan
Tarkempia tietoja jatkossa...

----------


## harbom

Korjausta edelliseen: kalenteria ei edessä kun kirjoitin tuon Kirmantempon päivän ja eikös mennyt väärin päivä piti olla sunnuntai 15.09.2013 ja aika kuitenkin tuli oikein eli lähtö Huotarista 12.oo joten ilmottautumiset Ohenmäen pallokentällä 11.oo

----------


## suoratankoinen

Kuvia Vuokatti mtb https://picasaweb.google.com/kari.bo...Iik8NGw8K_31wE

----------


## MTBVespa

Onnittelut Kallelle hienosta ajosta! Oli nollattaulus maalialueella nii jäi onnittelematta.

----------


## usko juntunen

Joo, Kalle oli aika kone! Se tuo reitti missä on riittävästi nousuja soppii Kassulle.

e: tulokset   http://www.championchip.fi/tulospalv...B+65+km+Miehet

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Onnittelut Kallelle hienosta ajosta! Oli nollattaulus maalialueella nii jäi onnittelematta.



kiitokset! ihan hyvä kisa, oli vaan hieman ongelmia energiatasojen kanssa...meinas niin sanotusti loppua taaki kesken. kova kisarupeama takana.

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Joo, Kalle oli aika kone! Se tuo reitti missä on riittävästi nousuja soppii Kassulle.
> 
> e: tulokset   http://www.championchip.fi/tulospalv...B+65+km+Miehet



kiitosta, ei tuo usko ollu sinultakaan hullumpi suoritus miesten seassa 16 sija! joo nousut kyllä käy mutta nyt ei muuten ollunna paras päivä. energiat meni täysin loppuun. mutta silti vajaa 9minsaa juha kangaskokolle ja j vähämetsä jäi taakse. Katellaan SM-kisoissa sit...

----------


## HiMa

Onnea kisaajille!

----------


## HiMa

Huomenna maantielenkki klo 9.

Maastoon klo 14. Suuntana Koljonvirta-Iimäki -seutu, Spa?  :Vink: . Varaudu eväillä ja riittävällä juomamäärällä. Arvio maastoajelun kestosta 4h. Ympyrältä tähänkin tai matkalta mukaan. Pihlajaharjun kohdalta ajellaan rantaa pitkin Koljonvirralle, muutoin kelviä pitkin.

----------


## usko juntunen

> kiitosta, ei tuo usko ollu sinultakaan hullumpi suoritus *miesten seassa* 16 sija! joo nousut kyllä käy mutta nyt ei muuten ollunna paras päivä. energiat meni täysin loppuun. mutta silti vajaa 9minsaa juha kangaskokolle ja j vähämetsä jäi taakse. Katellaan SM-kisoissa sit...



No enkai ma akk...siis daamien seassa, paitsi just äsken napiksen pitkoksilla...oli meinaan aika liukasta. Onneksi oli tuon hovikuvaajan kamerasta vilimi loppu.

----------


## harbom

Nakkikumijen yhteislenkki ajettiin kuutosella kaunissa syys säässä Ahkiolahteen joka viimeistä viikonloppua auki.
Takastultiin Väisälänmäenkautta ja polkastiin Väisäselle sämylöille ja hyviä olivat.Mehut lähti rampeja tuli vuan kotiin tultiin.. Huom ei kuljettusta.

----------


## Janezki_S

Ihan hyvän lenkin olette tehneet, tuliko mittariin peräti 110km? Otitteko Ahkionlahdella juomapulloihin täydennystä? Minulla jäi kesällä ottamatta, koska oli sen verran karsean näköinen se seinustan kraanapiste, että tiedä mitä pöpöjä siitä olisi saanut.  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Traileri päivän maastoajoista. Tässä traileri. Lisää tulee, kunhan opettelen ensin editoinnin...
http://youtu.be/ZitvuyAXoHM

ps. ja lenkillä kolme naista!

----------


## J'Lo

Niin oli mainio, ja kostee, meininki! Kyllä maistu eväs hyvälle sen kahluun jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Janezki_S

> Traileri päivän maastoajoista. Tässä traileri. Lisää tulee, kunhan opettelen ensin editoinnin...
> http://youtu.be/ZitvuyAXoHM
> 
> ps. ja lenkillä kolme naista!



Ihan hyvä maastoilu klippi ensikertalaiseksi.  :Hymy:  Millä ohjelmalla editoit tuon videon, oli hieman nykivää kuvaa ja oliko kännykkäkuvaa vai joku kameralla varustettu navigaattori? PS. Maanantaina varmaan uuden maantiepyörän ostoon.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HiMa

> Ihan hyvä maastoilu klippi ensikertalaiseksi.  Millä ohjelmalla editoit tuon videon, oli hieman nykivää kuvaa ja oliko kännykkäkuvaa vai joku kameralla varustettu navigaattori? PS. Maanantaina varmaan uuden maantiepyörän ostoon.



Movie Makerilla klippasin tuon pätkän pidemmästä videosta ja tuuppasin siihen lisäksi tuon tekijänoikeusvapaan musiikin suoraan Youtubesta. Kamera on Gopro Hero3, siinä on HD-tason kuva... mutten ladannut sitä "täytenä" juutuuppiin. Siitä tulis HD:nä varmaan vielä enemmän nykivää?

Niin, moni ostaa pyöriä syksylläkin!  :Hymy: 

Ja tervetuloo J'Lo!!!

----------


## Janezki_S

> Movie Makerilla klippasin tuon pätkän pidemmästä videosta ja tuuppasin siihen lisäksi tuon tekijänoikeusvapaan musiikin suoraan Youtubesta. Kamera on Gopro Hero3, siinä on HD-tason kuva... mutten ladannut sitä "täytenä" juutuuppiin. Siitä tulis HD:nä varmaan vielä enemmän nykivää?
> 
> Niin, moni ostaa pyöriä syksylläkin! 
> 
> Ja tervetuloo J'Lo!!!



Tuossa voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen videoneditointi-ohjelma Movie Makerin sijaan tai lisäksi: http://www.download.fi/audio_video/v...kaikki_versiot

----------


## Jarkko Kainulainen

Menee aika lujaa OT:n puolelle, mutta olen ostamassa uutta pyörää Saksasta ja tahtoisin tietää, onko täällä päin ( Iisalmen lähialueet ) kellään Radonin pyöriä. Tahtoisin nousta selkään, ennen kuin ostan ja varmistaa runkokoon. 184/82 cm. Kai se 18" olis, mutta ajattelinpahan kysyä kuitenkin.

----------


## devon

Siilissä olisi 18" ZR Race 7, onko liian kaukana?

----------


## Jarkko Kainulainen

Menee aika lähelle. zr team 29er 7.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...k-edition.html

----------


## Janezki_S

> Menee aika lujaa OT:n puolelle, mutta olen ostamassa uutta pyörää Saksasta ja tahtoisin tietää, onko täällä päin ( Iisalmen lähialueet ) kellään Radonin pyöriä. Tahtoisin nousta selkään, ennen kuin ostan ja varmistaa runkokoon. 184/82 cm. Kai se 18" olis, mutta ajattelinpahan kysyä kuitenkin.



Minulla on ollut Radon kaksi vuotta Ultegran ja 105 osilla sekä Mavic Aksium vanteilla. Vähän vaan myöhässä koeajon suhteen tuli sinun kysely, koska toin pyöräni mukanani pois Iisalmesta. Runkokoko tosin on pyörässäni liian pieni sinun kokoon nähden. Hyvässä kunnossa pidetyllä Radonilla on ihan hyvä vaihtoarvo, jos haluat vaihtaa joskus uudempaan pyörään. Itse kävin juuri tänään arvuuttamassa myymälässä oman pyörän arvon vaihdossa ja kuulemma muualle myymällä voisin saada jopa noin 200€ enemmän. Minkälaista Radonia olet ajatellut?  :Hymy: 

Aaa... olet näköjään ostamassa MTB-pyörää, eli silloin minunkaan pyörä ei olisi palvellut testiajoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...nin-py%F6r%E4t

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Tietääkö kukaan mitään Kalasista?

----------


## usko juntunen

Eepä männy tämäkään viimesin kisareissu iliman tappioita. Pyssymäessä porsi polvi ja Vuokatissa porsi retkipyörän rokkikeppi. Oli vissiin liikoo ilmakuoppia Sapporon lennolla.
Piti pistee käet tuas kyynärpäetä myöten ristiin, kun pyörä on ostettu tuosta kuluman takkoo tääven palavelun pyöräkaapasta. Kiikutin kepin kaappaan ja samantien Pojat soitti Sramin toimistolle
jotta mihin keula huoltoon? Sinnehän se Tampereelle lähti. On se taevaan lahja kotmaenen pyöräkaappa tämmöselle käettömälle kieltaejottomalle. Ee tarvihe Kyntterin kanssa karantista kinata.

Tulloo mielee vanaha savolainen sanonta Suutarisen kaappa-aaton kylessä "Meellä ee tarvihe sikkoo säkissä ostoo, kun suap tavaran käessä kahtoo"

e: tosiaan, minne on Kalasi hävinnyt ?

----------


## HarJus

Kävinpä haastamassaitsenikunnolla vuokattimtb:ssa, mutta se olikin fillarille liian kova haaste.Toisella kierroksella kuului takaa räks, senjälkeen polin tyhjää.Matka loppu siihen.Kotona otin kiekkoa irti,rattaat ja kynnenkappeleita tippu samantein maahan.Akseli poikki.Pittää lähtee käämään kaapalla josko sille vois jottain.

----------


## Kalasi

> Tietääkö kukaan mitään Kalasista?



Kyllä hengissä ollaan ja erittäin hyvinvoivana. On ollut vähän taukoa pyöräilystä
muiden harrastusten takia mutta kyllä tässä vielä pyöräilläänkin kun ehditään.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kävinpä haastamassaitsenikunnolla vuokattimtb:ssa, mutta se olikin fillarille liian kova haaste.Toisella kierroksella kuului takaa räks, senjälkeen polin tyhjää.Matka loppu siihen.Kotona otin kiekkoa irti,rattaat ja kynnenkappeleita tippu samantein maahan.Akseli poikki.Pittää lähtee käämään kaapalla josko sille vois jottain.



Vai semmonen vahingonsiipii pääsi pyyhkäisemään. Harmi, sillä hovikuvaajamme suorotankonen sanoi sinun olleen hyvällä sijoituksella sekä hyvävoimaisena Sapporon nousussa, mikä näkyy kyllä kuvissakin :Leveä hymy:  Mulla kävi tuuri kun vasta maalissa huomattiin keulasta pullahtanut pölytiiviste ja ilmatkin pihalla. Ei sen puoleen, niin oli kuskistakin...ja siihen oli suurin syllinen, oman heikon kunnnon lisäksi eräs ex Iisalmelainen nyk. Kouvolan fillaristi joka pesi minut kymmenen nolla loppukirissä vaikka oli sitä enennen tehnyt 10min rengastöita ja  ajoi vielä minut ylös Pöllyn nousuissa.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Tultiin Mikan kanssa muuten aika haipakkaa alas Pöllystä! Onneksi ei vielä tiedetty juuri siinä laskussa sattuneesta valitettavasta kärkikuskin ja mönkkärin nokkakolarista.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Ter naavikset! Tulen 13.-15.9 iisalmeen. Voes ottoo antiikkispessun mukkaan. Onko innokkaita juurien esittelijöetä sillo paikalla, vae outtako kaekki kisaamassa ynpäriänpäri.

----------


## HiMa

Jonkin sortin setti naisten maastolenkiltä, ei me oikeesti noin kovaa menty...

http://youtu.be/Ynvj8fbGSwA

----------


## HarJus

> Vai semmonen vahingonsiipii pääsi pyyhkäisemään. Harmi, sillä hovikuvaajamme suorotankonen sanoi sinun olleen hyvällä sijoituksella sekä hyvävoimaisena Sapporon nousussa, mikä näkyy kyllä kuvissakin Mulla kävi tuuri kun vasta maalissa huomattiin keulasta pullahtanut pölytiiviste ja ilmatkin pihalla. Ei sen puoleen, niin oli kuskistakin...ja siihen oli suurin syllinen, oman heikon kunnnon lisäksi eräs ex Iisalmelainen nyk. Kouvolan fillaristi joka pesi minut kymmenen nolla loppukirissä vaikka oli sitä enennen tehnyt 10min rengastöita ja  ajoi vielä minut ylös Pöllyn nousuissa.  Tultiin Mikan kanssa muuten aika haipakkaa alas Pöllystä! Onneksi ei vielä tiedetty juuri siinä laskussa sattuneesta valitettavasta kärkikuskin ja mönkkärin nokkakolarista.



No emminänyttiijä,paremmalta meno tuntu kuin syötteellä.Matkaa olis ollu vielä jäljellä olisi siinä kerinnyt levitä aika pahasti.Kiekko on pajalla eiköhän se kuntoon saaha.Raju kolari siellä oli sattunut tuurit kohillaan.

----------


## Janezki_S

> Jonkin sortin setti naisten maastolenkiltä, ei me oikeesti noin kovaa menty...
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ynvj8fbGSwA



Ihan hyvä editti, nyt ei enää pätkinytkään joten editystä on opettelussa tapahtunut. Taisi video mennä eteenpäin tuplanopeudella, koska sen verran haipakkaa näytti meno olevan metsässä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kouvolan fillaristi

> Vai semmonen vahingonsiipii pääsi pyyhkäisemään. Harmi, sillä hovikuvaajamme suorotankonen sanoi sinun olleen hyvällä sijoituksella sekä hyvävoimaisena Sapporon nousussa, mikä näkyy kyllä kuvissakin Mulla kävi tuuri kun vasta maalissa huomattiin keulasta pullahtanut pölytiiviste ja ilmatkin pihalla. Ei sen puoleen, niin oli kuskistakin...ja siihen oli suurin syllinen, oman heikon kunnnon lisäksi eräs ex Iisalmelainen nyk. Kouvolan fillaristi joka pesi minut kymmenen nolla loppukirissä vaikka oli sitä enennen tehnyt 10min rengastöita ja ajoi vielä minut ylös Pöllyn nousuissa.  Tultiin Mikan kanssa muuten aika haipakkaa alas Pöllystä! Onneksi ei vielä tiedetty juuri siinä laskussa sattuneesta valitettavasta kärkikuskin ja mönkkärin nokkakolarista.



Kylläpä oli meikäläiselläkin maalissa ilmat pihalla aivan kuten takarenkaasta Sapporon laskussa... :Hymy: , ja syyllinen siihen löytyy Harjunkierron kioskin lähettyviltä....
Hieno tapahtuma ja hyvä reitti, jonka kruunasi mitä parhain sää. Harmi jos Vuokatti MTB loppuu edellä mainitun ikävän onnettomuuden johdosta. Onneksi siitä on ilmeisesti selvitty pienin vaurioin, pyöriähän saa nopeasti uusia.
Kallelle onnittelut podium paikasta....

----------


## devon

> Jonkin sortin setti naisten maastolenkiltä, ei me oikeesti noin kovaa menty...
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ynvj8fbGSwA




Missä päin Iimäkeä nuo polut menee? Iimäki on tuttua seutua lapsuudesta ja siellä tulee käytyäkin, mutta polut on Iimäen alun hevosreittejä lukuunottamatta minulle täysi tuntemattomuus. Tuo näyttää ihan siltä, että pyörät lähtee joskus mukaan ja me polkuja tonkimaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sak

Huomenna suuntana ohenmäki, vois vähä tampata reiliä.
Lähemmä marjahaasta ABC:ltä klo.1715 jos passoaa...

----------


## usko juntunen

> Ter naavikset! Tulen 13.-15.9 iisalmeen. Voes ottoo antiikkispessun mukkaan. Onko innokkaita juurien esittelijöetä sillo paikalla, vae outtako kaekki kisaamassa ynpäriänpäri.



15.9 on nääs, nääs Tampereella martanpoloku talakoot. Ei sinne varmaan kaik oo mänöllään, myö PikkuKallen kanssa aateltiin polokasta. Eeköhän joku jootane miinanpolokukaveriksi.

Vuokatti-mtb:n hyllytyspäätös on tehty jo keväällä eikä kolarilla ole sen kanssa mitään tekemistä. Lisätietoa;  http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...72#post2087172

----------


## harbom

Viikko lenkille kelit suosiollisia joten porukka lähdössä kiitettävästi Ajeltiin taas kahdella porukalla siis erivauhtiset.
Mukan taas uusia polkijoit hienoa..

----------


## HiMa

> Missä päin Iimäkeä nuo polut menee? Iimäki on tuttua seutua lapsuudesta ja siellä tulee käytyäkin, mutta polut on Iimäen alun hevosreittejä lukuunottamatta minulle täysi tuntemattomuus. Tuo näyttää ihan siltä, että pyörät lähtee joskus mukaan ja me polkuja tonkimaan



Voidaan lähteä oppaiksikin, jos aikataulut täsmää!

Ajettiin tosiaan viiimeksi (videollakin) Koljonvirralta Ylemmäisen (lintutorni) kautta ensin entiselle Keräysöljylle (Lintulammelle saakka yhtä ryteikköä). Siitä lähtee huomattavasti parempi pätkä Tirisenkallioille ja siitä Tervalammelle. Tervalammelta Iimäen suuntaan olevaa polkua ei löydetty edellisellä kerralla, mutta nyt huomattiin viistosti oikealle lähtevä "puskabaana" joka muuttui todella mukavaksi poluksi! Gps-jälkikin on, mutta ei verkkoversiota.

Ps. ja keskiviikon lenkki oli omalta kohdalta tukkoinen. Temporeittikin tuli ajettua omaa lenkkivauhtia ilman mitään kirityksiä. Kiitos seurasta!

----------


## IsmoE

> Voidaan lähteä oppaiksikin, jos aikataulut täsmää!
> 
> Ajettiin tosiaan viiimeksi (videollakin) Koljonvirralta Ylemmäisen (lintutorni) kautta ensin entiselle Keräysöljylle (Lintulammelle saakka yhtä ryteikköä). Siitä lähtee huomattavasti parempi pätkä Tirisenkallioille ja siitä Tervalammelle. Tervalammelta Iimäen suuntaan olevaa polkua ei löydetty edellisellä kerralla, mutta nyt huomattiin viistosti oikealle lähtevä "puskabaana" joka muuttui todella mukavaksi poluksi! Gps-jälkikin on, mutta ei verkkoversiota.
> 
> Ps. ja keskiviikon lenkki oli omalta kohdalta tukkoinen. Temporeittikin tuli ajettua omaa lenkkivauhtia ilman mitään kirityksiä. Kiitos seurasta!



Tässä linkissä http://www.movescount.com/moves/move17029211  on jotain GPS-käppyrää tuolta "puskabaanalta"  tai ainakin Iimäen suunnalta!

----------


## devon

HiMaa pitänee lähestyä kun ensin opiskellaan pakkaamaan pyörät tuohon meidän miniautoon...

IsmoE:lle kiitos kartasta!

----------


## PikkuKalle

> 15.9 on nääs, nääs Tampereella martanpoloku talakoot. Ei sinne varmaan kaik oo mänöllään, myö PikkuKallen kanssa aateltiin polokasta. Eeköhän joku jootane miinanpolokukaveriksi.
> 
> Vuokatti-mtb:n hyllytyspäätös on tehty jo keväällä eikä kolarilla ole sen kanssa mitään tekemistä. Lisätietoa;  http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...72#post2087172




Joo eiköhän sitä Tampereelle päin sit mennä.. ainakin tarkoitus...

----------


## PikkuKalle

Suunnittelin palosvuorelle noin 5km xco/xc harjoittelureitin tuossa joutessani.. esimakua saatiin tänään samun kanssa lenkillä. Tarkoitus on suunnitella semmoinen reitti missä mukavasti nousua, tekniset laskut. Reitti on tehty jo hieman maastokokemusta omaaville..alustavan reitin nousumetrit oli noin 170m, joten ihan mukavasti touhuamista siinä on. Heräsi vaan ajatus, että pitäisi saada semmonen vähän vaativampi yhtenäinen reitti paloskille. Ja sillätavalla, että jalostamalla saisi jopa kisareitin. Kehittämisideoita otetaan vastaan! Siinä yhdistelin uusia polkuja vanhoihin ja tein niistä sopivan mikstuuran. Samu voi kommentoida miltä tuntu..Saunaniemeen saisi sitten hyvänpituisen jatkon reitille, mutta sinne pitäisi saada muutama silta niin ne polut nopeutuisivat. 

kalle

----------


## usko juntunen

Vaikuttaa aika "pahalta" Vieläkö sitä wanahoilla päivillä joutuu alakaan reenoomaan jotta piäsöö reitin läpi ettei puolta matkaa tarvihe tunkata. Olipahan se tuo entinen reitti vähä semmonen nöösi...
Hyvä että Kalle varotti niin tietää lähtä jonnekkin päin jo valamistautumaan...oon kuullu et Värikallion suunnalla ois hyvvää juurihoitoo tarjolla...

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Vaikuttaa aika "pahalta" Vieläkö sitä wanahoilla päivillä joutuu alakaan reenoomaan jotta piäsöö reitin läpi ettei puolta matkaa tarvihe tunkata. Olipahan se tuo entinen reitti vähä semmonen nöösi...
> Hyvä että Kalle varotti niin tietää lähtä jonnekkin päin jo valamistautumaan...oon kuullu et Värikallion suunnalla ois hyvvää juurihoitoo tarjolla...




Millonkas lähetään tekstaamaan reitti.. Tässä Xco radan vaatimuksia hieman selostettu erään suomalaisen pööräilijän mietteinä.. hmmm...näyttää joltain osin toteutuvan..

Mielestäni Maailman Cupissa on vain täydellisiä ratoja. Val di Sol on ainut "laimeampi", mutta kaikki muut ovat huippuhienoja ratoja kuskille ja katsojalle. Ehkä jonain aurinkoisena päivänä pääsen starttaamaan noissa kisoissa. Varsinkin Nove Mesto ja Pietermaritzburg olisivat huippukisoja ajaa! 

Radan rakenne on simppeli:
Nousua 180-250m/kierros
Kierros 4-6km pitkä
Ylämäet helpohkoja, pari teknistä mukaan.
Alamäet teknisiä ja kovavauhtisia osa, monta linjaa
Tasamaaosuudet useimmiten kovavauhtisia, taitavimmille ja kovakuntoisille aina nopeita.
Yhdestä kohtaa kaksi kertaa huollettavissa.
Starttiloop ja pitkä alku-ja loppusuora. 
Katsojille selkeät alueet katsoa. Kisat eivät voi olla synkässä puskassa.

Tälläisiä vaatimattomia toiveita yheltä kisakuskilta  :Hymy:  Ehkä joku päivä Suomessakin kisat on samalla tasolla kuin maailmalla : ))

----------


## sak

Käytihin Jannen kaa ohenmäkkee kurvailemassa ja sieltä keuhkot sauhuten rullailin vielä vähä paloskilla ja huomasin kallen linjailevan ajouraa, yllätysyllätys :Sarkastinen: 

Ja sitten mentiin...tutustumiskierrokselle

Rata voi näyttää hyvältä mutta siltä se ei tunnu :Leveä hymy: 
Tekemistän siinä vielä on mutta ehkä tuossa joskus ajetaan...

Ja ohenmäessä tuli maastopyöräilijä vastaan, polulla! Ei ole hukkaan menny, jes

Tähän o hyvä lopettaa tältä viikolta.

----------


## Jampuli

Omasta mielestä jos pidenstäs sitä paloskin laskettelu rinteen nousua silleen sik sakilla niin kun oli puhetta sillon iisalmen sanomien kuvaus päivänä.. sais harjotetta ens vuoden el grandeen :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PikkuKalle

Käytiin eilen andyn kanssa ajamassa tahkon kisalenkki vaikeutettuna versiona.. muisteltiin vanhoja aikoja ja ajeltiin vanha kinahmi 2 nousu. on se vaan hyvä nousu.. harmi että muuttivat sitä reittiä. heittämällä nousi ylös..andy jostain syystä talutti ratsua  :Vink:  mikä liene ollu ongelmana.. olipas todella kuivat olosuhteet tahkolla. harvoin tähän vuodenaikaan on pyörä tahkon reitin jälkeen sellainen ettei pyörää tarvitse pestä. nousumetrejä kertyi noin 1300 metriä ja kilometrejä 60

kalle

----------


## arto.k

yhteislenkille 3 lähtijää ajettiin jamin ja pekka l:n kanssa ouluntie,ameriikantie,salahmi,vieremä,kauppilanm  ki,sonkakoski,sonkajärvi,iisalmi 120km lenkki sujui tasaisen reippaalla matkavauhdilla kivasti.

----------


## HiMa

Mä olin eilen vähän suuremmalla yhteislenkillä, Tour de Helsingissä. Meitä oli n. 1800 startissa. Matkahan oli se 140 km. Reipas sade kasteli heti lähdön jälkeen ja sitä kesti muutamia kymmeniä kilometrejä. Kannustajia oli reitin varrella mukavasti ja liikenteenohjaus oli erinomaista. Itsellä ei ollut mitään ongelmia ryhmäajossa, enkä nähnyt yhtään kaatumista. Hyvinhän tuo ajo sitten sujui ja aurinkokin paistoi loppumatkasta. Suosittelen käymään tapahtumissa, se on mukavaa vaihtelua perusjyystämiseen ja tuo lisäkipinää harjoitteluun.

----------


## usko juntunen

Myö sitä Karpan kanssa piettiin laidunkauden päättäjäiset Koillismaan lähiliikunta-alueella eli Hossan Kokalmuksella. Foorumillahan on eräs topikki missä kysytään -kuinka valmistaudut lenkille-
Tässä eräs tapa. Iltapäivällä varttia vaille 1 kysytään pomolta saisko pittää pikku-pekkasen kun Amerikan setä tullee käymään. Tottakai lupa saadaan näin tärkeälle menolle. Klo 13 sitten työmatkatempona kotia ja heitellään kamat tatsunin ronkkaan. Vartin yli yksi tatsunin putkesta lyö ketunhäntää kohti etelää. Tatsunin nokka on sillon tietty kohti pohjosta. Matkalta koukitaan kyytiin yks suoratankoinen&Spessu. Viijen maissa onkin jo peiskämppi pystyssä Kokalmuksen rannalla ja lenkki voi alkaa...Helppoa kuin heinänteko. 

La. ajeltiin parhaat lähiliikunta-alueen vesakot ja juurihoidot. Leirihän jää torsoksi ilman kunnoliista iltaohjelmaa. Niinpä otimma vaarin päivällä saadusta vinkistä. Hevosmiehet(naiset) puhui että Perangassa Piston lavalla onpi humpat! Erinäisten logistiikkaneuvotteluiden jälkeen saimme pummattua kyydin eräässä matkailuautossa peiskämpistä lavalle. Olimme niiiiin väsyneitä päivän juurihoitojen jäljiltä ettei meitä kiinnostanut enää ajaminen, varsinkaan soratiellä.  Taktiikka pelipaikalla oli sama mikä aina kun numerolappu rinnassa kisataan; pitkä päätyyn ja perään, siis ihan sananmukaisesti tässä kisassa. Taktiikka piti muuten ihan loppuun asti... Väliilä oli kovaa ruuhkaa mutta selvisimme ilman kaatumisia. Toisekseen en ois pannut pahakseni vaikka niitä kasoja ois tullutkin... Juomahuolto toimi kiitettävästi. Kiitos siitä matkailuauton väelle. Siistiä porukkaa oli taipaleella, sillä geelihylsyjä tai kumeja ei näkynyt reitillä. Tässä muuten ihan ilimainen vinkki kisajärjestäjille. Hylsyt ja kumit pantillisiksi kuten meillä oli...Paluumatkalla peiskämpille piinattiin yhtä Rellua ankarasti, se on tuo soratie kovasti haastava matalallla maavaralla varustetulle autolle...oli siinä muutakin jamua ja jaahinkia, koska meiltä yllättäen oli limiitti lompakosta loppu. Taksikuski(nainen) sano et se on sitten joko laulua tai kävelette. Oli senverran holotna yö ja päällä vain hikinen ajopaita niin valitsimme ensimmäisen vaihtoehdon. Taksana oli värssy/km. Sen nyt arvaa meidän lautaidoilla että aamu oli käsillä ennenkö Kokalmuksen ranta alako pilikottaa.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371..._notification#

----------


## sak

Huomenna suokiipeilyä palozkilla vaikkapa klo.1700

----------


## Andy

> Käytiin eilen andyn kanssa ajamassa tahkon kisalenkki vaikeutettuna versiona.. muisteltiin vanhoja aikoja ja ajeltiin vanha kinahmi 2 nousu. on se vaan hyvä nousu.. harmi että muuttivat sitä reittiä. heittämällä nousi ylös..andy jostain syystä talutti ratsua  mikä liene ollu ongelmana.. olipas todella kuivat olosuhteet tahkolla. harvoin tähän vuodenaikaan on pyörä tahkon reitin jälkeen sellainen ettei pyörää tarvitse pestä. nousumetrejä kertyi noin 1300 metriä ja kilometrejä 60
> 
> kalle



 Parilla tapaa oli historiallista settiä. Tosi kuivaa eli sai päästellä alaspäin niin kovaa kuin pää antoi periks. Välillä tuntui jopa ettei enää paljoa kovempaa ehkä uskalla jos ei opettele linjoja ulkoa. Toisekseen vehkeet pelas eikä tarvinnut uusia edes osiakaan, eikä yhtään kumiakaan, siis suorastaan käsittämätöntä. Dejavut tuli kyllä mieleen kun piti tunkata niitä nousuja - pitänee siis muuttaa pohjanmaalle...

----------


## sak

Ja huomenna vaihtelun vuoksi suokiipeilyä, sama paikka ja aika kun tänään.
Kalle jäi miettimään vielä viimestä sektoria, liekö tullu vielä poiskaa...
 Tulukeeha tamppaamaan ni saahaan ura leveeks.

----------


## HiMa

Loppuviikosta ehdin metsäpuolelle.

Keskiviikkona ajellaan maantiellä kahdessa ryhmässä. Toivomusta on heitetty lyhyemmästä n. 50 kilsan lenkistä ja jos nämä uudet tulevat, niin se toteutetaan! Ja tämä siis hitaammalla alle 25 km/h olevalla porukalla.


*****

POHJOIS-SAVON AVOIMET ALUEMESTARUUSKILPAILUT MAANTIEPYÖRÄILYN
TEMPOAJOSSA 


SONKAJÄRVELLÄ KANGASLAMMIN HIIHTOKESKUKSESSA


sunnuntai 22.9.2013 KLO. 13.00


MATKA 10 km
Osanottomaksu 10€, jäseniltä ei maksua.
SARJAT: NAISET, MIEHET, N20, M20, M40, M50,M55, M60,M65 ja M70
Tarvittaessa junnuille oma sarja. 


ILMOITTAUTUMINEN: KALERVO SIRVIÖ p. 0440711141 tai kalervo.sirvio@pp.meili.fi perjantaina20.09.13 MENNESSÄ.  
SUKEVAN KISA

----------


## usko juntunen

> Ja huomenna vaihtelun vuoksi suokiipeilyä, sama paikka ja aika kun tänään.
> Kalle jäi miettimään vielä viimestä sektoria, liekö tullu vielä poiskaa...
>  Tulukeeha tamppaamaan ni saahaan ura leveeks.



Otahhan minä jalustan...eikäkun kuokan...Saas nähä mitä siellä on tarjolla? Eipä oo vähhään aikaan tullu Paloskilla ajeltuakaan. Kalle jo vitt..viisastel ettei juutupelle ennää kelepaa 
kuin Koillismaan lähipolut...

----------


## harbom

Syksy on tullut siiretäänkö lähtö 10.oo alkavaksi

----------


## HiMa

Klo 10 on hyvä aika näin syyskuusta alkaen.

----------


## PikkuKalle

Huomenna jyystetään tähtisadeajoissa. näkyy olovan muitakin tuttuja mukana: j kangaskokko, valtteri repo, samuel halme, juha vähämetsä. katotaan pysyykö mukana tiellä...

----------


## usko juntunen

> Pitkokset ovat nyt liukkaita kuin vasta pyyvetyn matikan selekä. Suunnittelun alla on pitkosten karhennuskone. Sananmukaisesti; perästä kuuluu...
> .





Jäi pikkusen vaiheeseen kun vohveliraudasta loppu virta...

 e:  Kävin lopettelemassa vohveloinnin ettei kenkään patiini lippeä..nyt kun on patentti haettu ja saatu niin voin paljastaa millainen vohvelirauta tekkee tuollaista kuvioo.
Ens kesäks meinasin pyrkiä Mehtähallitukselle tieukoksi. Ruppean karhentammaan Koillismaan pitkokset päiväläisenä. Se oessii lokosa homma ja talavella vielä lokosampi varsinki jos sais vielä kaveriksi Einarin  rensseleitä kantamaan...

----------


## HiMa

Muistakaas leppoisat maasto-ajot lähistöllä:

Ens lauantaina Kampi Joensuussa.

Ja viikkoa myöhemmin 21.9. Kalakukkoa Kuopiossa. JLo ja mii ollaan menossa tuonne näillä näkymin.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Suunnittelin palosvuorelle noin 5km xco/xc harjoittelureitin tuossa joutessani.. esimakua saatiin tänään samun kanssa lenkillä. Tarkoitus on suunnitella semmoinen reitti missä mukavasti nousua, tekniset laskut. Reitti on tehty jo hieman maastokokemusta omaaville..alustavan reitin nousumetrit oli noin 170m, joten ihan mukavasti touhuamista siinä on. Heräsi vaan ajatus, että pitäisi saada semmonen vähän vaativampi yhtenäinen reitti paloskille. Ja sillätavalla, että jalostamalla saisi jopa kisareitin. Kehittämisideoita otetaan vastaan! Siinä yhdistelin uusia polkuja vanhoihin ja tein niistä sopivan mikstuuran. Samu voi kommentoida miltä tuntu..Saunaniemeen saisi sitten hyvänpituisen jatkon reitille, mutta sinne pitäisi saada muutama silta niin ne polut nopeutuisivat. 
> 
> kalle

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Huomenna pariksi tunniksi. ruisoomaan uamulla taekka puolen päivän kantturoissa pöheikköön. ongo innokkaita näyttämään uusimmat setit? Iltakin käy esim klo 17.

----------


## usko juntunen

Voe tokkiisa kun sattu pahhaan aikaan. Uamulla pittää ottoo lujasti käestä kakkua ja illalla juuva paljon kun Tanpereella on kunnon junppa su. Ee passoa tuhlata paakkuja paloskilla. Lupasivat höölisti 670m nousua per kierros ja niitä on kolome. Kierroksia. Matkoo 85km. tai enemmän...voep olla väsy ukko ma. aamu sorvilla kyhimässä...

----------


## fob

> Jäi pikkusen vaiheeseen kun vohveliraudasta loppu virta...
> 
>  e:  Kävin lopettelemassa vohveloinnin ettei kenkään patiini lippeä..nyt kun on patentti haettu ja saatu niin voin paljastaa millainen vohvelirauta tekkee tuollaista kuvioo.
> Ens kesäks meinasin pyrkiä Mehtähallitukselle tieukoksi. Ruppean karhentammaan Koillismaan pitkokset päiväläisenä. Se oessii lokosa homma ja talavella vielä lokosampi varsinki jos sais vielä kaveriksi Einarin  rensseleitä kantamaan...



Toimiiko karhennus eli pysyykö syysliukkailla pystyssä ja pitkosten päällä? Jos toimii, tuu Kuopioon tekemään samanlaiset...

----------


## PikkuKalle

joo tuli käytyä virkistäytymässä tampereen seudulla. reissu oli uj: n kanssa taas taattua laatua.. Käytiin illalla ylägrillillä tankkaamassa roskaruokaa ja siiten nukkumaan. Zombille ei kelvannut sänky vaan se laittoi basecampin lattialle.. hyvä kun ei kuiteskaan tarttenu roikotulia käydä tekemässä pihalle  :Vink:  aamulla sitten juotiin mustat kahvit ja baanalle.. ja hyvinhän tuo meni. minä taistelin itseni sijalle 9 nuorten miesten sarjassa ja se on kyllä juuri se mitä tavoitteena olikin, jes! ei jääny kismittämään mikään. kuiteskin paikalla oli suomen parhaat, parhaana jukka vastaranta. Usko taisteli itsensä kuudenneksi, mikä on hyvä suoritus.

joo lähes 800 kisakilometriä takana tänä kesänä ja kymmenen kisaa.. eiköhän siinä vähäs aikaa...

kettu kuittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Mies tuli vuonolta (tampereelta) näyttäen huonolta....joo HKV:kin jo sano et on mies pannu TAAS ittesä huonoon kuntoon...eipä Hän pahasti erehtynytkään, sillä martan polokeminen  imi kaiken. Se kololmas varvi oli jo liikaa kunnolle. Iski kestävyysvaje kuin reikan kansatallooteen. Niin tuosta majoituksesta kun tuli puhe, ei jätkän selekä hetekaa kestä. Parampi oli roijjua lattialla. Roikotulilla ne aamusumpit ois pitäny keittää, mutta mualikylissä joutuupi mokkamasteriin tyytyä. Lamminpään Ylä-Grilli lienee legenda, sillä kuulemma paikallinen "kauppamatkapyöräilijä" izmo siellä tankkailee ni sillä myökii...Jep, Kalle ajoi aika päälikkötasoisesti! 

fob: jos ja kun päästään liukkaille, textataan karhennuksen toimivuus. Raporttia tullee...

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos maastokisakuskeille raporteista ja onnea molemmille!!!

----------


## Jonttaxtr

> fob: jos ja kun päästään liukkaille, textataan karhennuksen toimivuus. Raporttia tullee...



Kävin testoomassa karhennuksen. Karhennettu pinta oli parempi kuin iliman karhennusta, saunaniemen suolla ei tainnu olla karhennusta, joten suon kosteus tulj mitattua oekeejjalan sukalla. Saunaniemen kiekka kaipaisi lissee pitkospätkää, tai sitte minun villarin kantavuus ee ollunna mitotettu kuskin painon mukaiseksi. Nouvanlahen alakupätkällä meni konkeli konepellin kautta ympäri, ee ollunna tielaetos keränny polulta kiviä poes. Salmiakkikuvioinen teräsverkko on pitkoksessa huippupitävä, maksaa enempi vuan laittoo, ja suattaa koltiaiset käyvvä hakemassa ne rilliritiläks.

----------


## harbom

Huamenna jos kelit sen sallivat on viellä yhteinen keskiviikko lenkki eli 17.15 lähtö varaudutaan hämärään...

Jouni on taas ajo kunnossa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kävin testoomassa karhennuksen. Karhennettu pinta oli parempi kuin iliman karhennusta, saunaniemen suolla ei tainnu olla karhennusta, joten suon kosteus tulj mitattua oekeejjalan sukalla. Saunaniemen kiekka kaipaisi lissee pitkospätkää, tai sitte minun villarin kantavuus ee ollunna mitotettu kuskin painon mukaiseksi. Nouvanlahen alakupätkällä meni konkeli konepellin kautta ympäri, ee ollunna tielaetos keränny polulta kiviä poes. Salmiakkikuvioinen teräsverkko on pitkoksessa huippupitävä, maksaa enempi vuan laittoo, ja suattaa koltiaiset käyvvä hakemassa ne rilliritiläks.



Saunaniemen pitkoksia en hirvinnyt raspata. Ne kun ovat kaupungin alkujaan luontopolulle asentamat. Noin sivumennen sanoen lojottavat suossa lahoamassa alapinta pahimoilleen koko ajan kosketuksissa veden kanssa. Pitäs upottaa umpsukkeloon tai nostaa reilusti ylemmäs niin eivät lahoaisi. Karhennetut pitkokset ovat meidän "omat", eli viime syssynä talkoilla laitetut niin sillä tein 
poikkitieteellisen testin, et miten tuo vormaatti toimis kenttäoloissa, näkkyypähän....

----------


## J'Lo

Hyvät polu oli Kalakukkoracessa! Joka kaupunginosassa taitaa olla omat polkunsa, kyllä paikallisten passaa siellä rällätä  :Hymy:  Kiitos Ninalle ja Lissulle reippaasta ajelutuksesta!
Btw Usko, liisinki-Gianttia kehuttiin ylisanoin, varsinkin enskamiehet näytti ymmärtävän sen arvon.

----------


## usko juntunen

Kävimpä tutkailemassa noita viimekesän aikaansaannoksia Paloskin itä-rinteellä. Kesä se on kun 4 tuntia lyhyissä tarkeni ajella, tosin tuolla takarintellä tarkenee vaikka tammikuussa...
On muuten semmonen nousu, et konjakkipullon uskallan luvata sille joka tuon ilman jalkakosketusta ylös ajaa. Joo tiedän, että yks jannu on sen ajanut  :Vink:  Ja konjakki sillä eholla et ma saan siitä juuva puolet. Aika paljon selvempi on polku vuoden jälkeen...


Hissilinjalle on kaupunki asentanut jonkin piuhalinjan. Tuli mieleen jotta jos tuon piuhan ois vetänyt siksakkia pitkin rinnettä niin oispa sen selekään tullu hyvä serponousu/lasku.
Nyt ton linjan nousu on jonkinverran helpompi, kun muutamaa jyrkempää kinkamaa on höylätty matalammaksi. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...JDX8Z6ex8fYQQ#

----------


## usko juntunen

> Hyvät polu oli Kalakukkoracessa! Joka kaupunginosassa taitaa olla omat polkunsa, kyllä paikallisten passaa siellä rällätä  Kiitos Ninalle ja Lissulle reippaasta ajelutuksesta!
> Btw Usko, liisinki-Gianttia kehuttiin ylisanoin, varsinkin enskamiehet näytti ymmärtävän sen arvon.



Heh, jos museoviraston leimoilla varustetulla jäykkäperäsellä työmatkakonkelilla enskamiesten joukossa ajelee, täytyy sen olla pop ja kuskilla vajavainen itsesuojeluvaisto..  )tähän hymiö

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Kävimpä tutkailemassa noita viimekesän aikaansaannoksia Paloskin itä-rinteellä. Kesä se on kun 4 tuntia lyhyissä tarkeni ajella, tosin tuolla takarintellä tarkenee vaikka tammikuussa...
> On muuten semmonen nousu, et konjakkipullon uskallan luvata sille joka tuon ilman jalkakosketusta ylös ajaa. Joo tiedän, että yks jannu on sen ajanut  Ja konjakki sillä eholla et ma saan siitä juuva puolet. Aika paljon selvempi on polku vuoden jälkeen...
> 
> 
> Hissilinjalle on kaupunki asentanut jonkin piuhalinjan. Tuli mieleen jotta jos tuon piuhan ois vetänyt siksakkia pitkin rinnettä niin oispa sen selekään tullu hyvä serponousu/lasku.
> Nyt ton linjan nousu on jonkinverran helpompi, kun muutamaa jyrkempää kinkamaa on höylätty matalammaksi. 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...JDX8Z6ex8fYQQ#



joo kävin nousemassa..ei muutes pk sykkeillä pysty nousee..tervemenoa kokeilemaan..senku nousee voi sanoa että jotain maastopyöräilystä ymmärtää :Vink: katoin muutes samaa siinä hissilinjanousussa.hitto kun oisin tieny että ne menee kaivamaan oisin menny työnjohtajana neuvoo.serponousu ja pari hyppyriä...vetäsin muutes aluetempokisan tänään.peltosalmelta ruotaanmäkeen..maastopyörällä :Hymy:  ei tarvii huomenna sateeseen lähtee maantiemankelilla vetelee

----------


## Jonttaxtr

> Hyvät polu oli Kalakukkoracessa! Joka kaupunginosassa taitaa olla omat polkunsa, kyllä paikallisten passaa siellä rällätä  Kiitos Ninalle ja Lissulle reippaasta ajelutuksesta!
> Btw Usko, liisinki-Gianttia kehuttiin ylisanoin, varsinkin enskamiehet näytti ymmärtävän sen arvon.



Pakkohan se oli ruveta kehumaan, ku uskon zygge oli kyseesä.  :Hymy:  Oes suana olla nuavakorvatki ajelemassa, vielä olj poluilla joku metri tyhjää tilloo. Jos myöhempi kiinnostus kuopion polkuihin herrää, niin opastettua ajelua järjestyy ihan vaan melkein milloin vaan, kunhan vaan etukätteen ajoissa sovitaan.

----------


## usko juntunen

Nyt on textattu raspatut pitkokset. Hyvin ainakin nuo rene gay assvörkit piti, ei meinanaukkaa et vesakkoon hojeltuisi. Vielä pittää koplata livettääkö patiini tossulenkillä... 

Siitäpä tulikin mieleen semmonen pokloomi kun nuo juoksijat, suunnistajat ja hiihtäjät käyttää noita meijän tekemiä polokuja niin joutavat nekin osallistua polokutalakoisiin. Sitä silimälläpittäen rahtasin vanahoja saunan lauteita jemmaan polun varteen sillä mielellellä, että kunhan yllätän nämä tallaajat itse teossa niin laitan  ne talakoisiin. Tännään iltalenkillä yllätin pari tossuhemmoo polulta, ja eekun orjat töihin...yleensähän jokaisella työmaalla 1 tekkee ja 2 kahtoo, tämäkään työmaa ei tee poikkeusta, mutta nyt on yhen ojan ylitys vähän helepompi....tosin kuulen jo noitumista Koivuniemen suunnasta- "ee stana, lopetakkee se polokujen pilluu"...


Hiihtokausi lähestyy kiihtyvällä vauhdilla niin aloitin kuokkimisen hyvissä ajoin. Siivosin muutaman ojan Saunaniemessä ja vähän muuallakin. Kunhan tulva laskee, tuosta pääsee nappaskengissä...


Orjatyövoimalla rahdatut saunan lauteet voi olosuhteisiin nähden ihan hyvin...jos silta tuntuu nöösien höpöstelyltä, vasemmalla kalaportti tosihenkilöille...

Noita uusia nousuja/laskuja kun on nyt Paloskilla ristiin rastiin. On Putkilinjan laskua ja vaikka sun mitä. Sen viimeisen minkä Kalle linjas vois ristiä Suoraveloituslaskuksi. Tarkottaa sitä, et mäjen päällä on lukulaite joka avaa piikin Pyöräpoikien varaosapäivystykseen...kumiski jotain menee särki. Kuulin just hevosmiesten keittiömiehille kertoneen, jotta siellä itärinteellä ois ollu pyörän valo kohti taivasta ja hirmuinen rummiiin sanojen vyöry ilimoille kantautunu ja sit nähty mies/nainen ? tunkkaavan pyöräänsä.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Se on tainnu alakaa pinninkipyörijen kantaminen siellä saunatilloihin, ku lauteet kannetaan mehtään?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Se on tainnu alakaa pinninkipyörijen kantaminen siellä saunatilloihin, ku lauteet kannetaan mehtään?



Ei nyt kumiskaan...joku roti se pittää olla

----------


## HiMa

Uskolle onnittelut maratoncupin 3. sijasta aikuisten poikien sarjassa!!!

----------


## usko juntunen

Joops, kiitosta vaan onnitteluista. Nyt on kyllä pakko alakaa ilonpillaajaksi, sillä tuo 3. sija kokonaiskisassa antaa väärän kuvan siitä missä se "oikea" taso on. Puolentusinaa M-50 sarjan kavereita alempana tuolla cup-taulukossa on selvästi kovempia. He vain ei ole ajaneet täysiin pisteisiin vaadittavaa 5. osakilpailua. Mielestäni savolaiset lammasjuhlat, eli kilipaelut ovat paras kunnon/oman tason mittari- ei tule turhia harhakuvitelmia omasta tasosta.
Mielestäni Kalle ajoi tosi hienosti kymppisakkiin yl-sarjassa, jossa taso on tasaisen kova.

Kokonaistulokset XCM-cupista:  http://www.spusaitti.com/2013/xcm.htm

----------


## HiMa

> Mielestäni Kalle ajoi tosi hienosti kymppisakkiin yl-sarjassa, jossa taso on tasaisen kova.



Ysin sakissahan Kalle on  :Hymy: . Onnea Kalle!

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Joops, kiitosta vaan onnitteluista. Nyt on kyllä pakko alakaa ilonpillaajaksi, sillä tuo 3. sija kokonaiskisassa antaa väärän kuvan siitä missä se "oikea" taso on. Puolentusinaa M-50 sarjan kavereita alempana tuolla cup-taulukossa on selvästi kovempia. He vain ei ole ajaneet täysiin pisteisiin vaadittavaa 5. osakilpailua. Mielestäni savolaiset lammasjuhlat, eli kilipaelut ovat paras kunnon/oman tason mittari- ei tule turhia harhakuvitelmia omasta tasosta.
> Mielestäni Kalle ajoi tosi hienosti kymppisakkiin yl-sarjassa, jossa taso on tasaisen kova.
> 
> Kokonaistulokset XCM-cupista:  http://www.spusaitti.com/2013/xcm.htm



joo kiitokset vaan. oli kyllä aika hieno kausi ja eteenpäin tuli mentyä tasossa. 9 sm kisoissa ja 9:s marathoncupissa..ei paha. vähän kovuutta lissää niin taso nousee. tosin eihän sitä tiedä ajaako edes ensi kesänä. aikaahan tämä vaatii aikas paljon..

eilen rokualla oli vähän kaksijakoiset tunnelmat. oli vähän semmonen kaudenlopettajaisfiilis. kangaskokolle noin 6minsaa 42 km matkalla. 60 kisoissa oon hävinny noin 8-12minsaa. juha oli sm kisoissa marathonilla pronssilla. rata oli aikas helppo, mutta koko ajan piti tehdä töitä. senverran vähän teknistä, että maantiemiehetkin pysty ajaa reitin...

----------


## usko juntunen

Joo, olipa tosiaankin semmonen mualimanlopun meininki jo autossa menomatkalla. Vähän ennen Vaalaa piti käyvä petäjiä halailemassa. Ne jälet siellä männyn kylessä ejjoo karhun...
On nääs hermoissa vikkaa, toivon mukkaan ei ehkä päässä pajon, mutta jalassa sitäkii enemmän. Luulin että tatsunin katkennut puolan johto on tunkeutunut kabiiniin ja se jalakaan sätkii...

Ajo nyt meni tunnelmissa " mitä minä tiällä tien" Kalle tuli jo vastaan verralenkillä ja siinä huasteltiin enempi kuin kesällisellä Ilomantsin tourilla, eli retkimeiniki oli päällänsä. Maaliin pääsin jotenkuten, paitsi että lopussa olin aika seko...
Olin pyrkimässä kolmannelle kierrokselle, mutta eivät järkkärin ryökäleet päästäny.  Haahuilin siinä maalin edustalla ja kyselin mistä sitä männään 3.  kiekalle? Järkkärit siihen "tuu pois sieltä, näyttää siltä, että oot jo  ihan tarpeeks ajanu"...ei sillä etteikö jo 2. kierroksesta täysin  tummunut, mutta oli jostain iskostunut päähän jotta 3. kiekkaa ajetaan :Sekaisin:  Leuka rintaan ja kohti uusia pettymyksiä.
Onneksi on pitkä ja toivottavasti runsasluminen talvi edessä, jotta ehtii toipua seuraavaan kesään. Nyt ee muutaku uunin pankolle talviunille...

Tuloksia Rokualta: http://www.rokua.com/upload/docs/_pd...3_paivitys.pdf

----------


## sak

tuo uuninpanko kuulostaa kyllä mukavalta, itellä ee oo ku sähköliesi ja siinä on vähä ahdasta...
Siispä lähden lämpöjä hakemaan ohenmäestä tänään. Marjahaka klo.1730, valoa mukaan.

----------


## HiMa

> tuo uuninpanko kuulostaa kyllä mukavalta, itellä ee oo ku sähköliesi ja siinä on vähä ahdasta...
> Siispä lähden lämpöjä hakemaan ohenmäestä tänään. Marjahaka klo.1730, valoa mukaan.



Harmi, tänään en ehdi, kun on jumppien ohjaus. Mut ajellaan toki muulloinkin.

Perjantaina tarjolla soratielenkkiä/maastoa myös päiväaikaan. Startti vaikka ysiltä. Ilmoittakee, jos ootta lähdössä, niin en turhaan vatvo itsekseni tuota aikataulua ja reittiä.

Edit: Perjantain päivälenkki peruttu meikäläisen osalta.

----------


## sak

tulipa möyryttyä paloskilla jokunen tunti suunitelmasta poiketen. hauskaa oli pitkästä aikaa. ei siitä mihkää pääse.
välistä oli kyllä mukkelismakkelis yks jos toinenki. kalle taaaas vetäny uutta pätkää. mut nyt on nopeeta mageeta : ) huomenna polokasen kohti ohenmäkeä klo.1715 jos niska antaa myöte. jos on keliä. lähtö paloskilta kahvilalta.

----------


## usko juntunen

> tuo uuninpanko kuulostaa kyllä mukavalta, itellä ee oo ku sähköliesi ja siinä on vähä ahdasta...
> Siispä lähden lämpöjä hakemaan ohenmäestä tänään. Marjahaka klo.1730, valoa mukaan.



Katti, kele vallannu uuninpankon nin piti vielä eilen yrittää rehveltää. Siitä mitn tullu kun alako vetämään lonkkaa kuin töissä konsanaan. Kylymä kun auttaa lonkkavaivaan niin röllimetsän purossa ahteria jäähdytin niin ei tarvinnu kallista asfalttia kotimatkalla kuluttaa, vaan pääsin turvallisia polkuja pitkin kotia ...nyt oon ajokiellossa, mutta onneksi  sentään kottarilla saa ajaa! Se kun eeuu nosti noita ajoneuvojen enimmäispainoja niin sen takkii kävin lisäämässä mtb-reitin kantavuutta hiihtomaan kohalta pitkosten jälkeen. 
Ootta jo varmaan huomannu uuvet hienot reittimerkit Saunaniemen ja osin Paloskin reiteillä! Just samanlaiset merkit kuin Syötteellä. Ilimanko se tuntu kotosalta olo...
Laitoin postia VAPAKE:een jotta korjattaisiin hieman vanhoja reittimerkintöjä Paloskilla siten että "savolainen sykloreitti" virallistettasiin, sekä ohitustien puolella hissilinjan verkkoaita kierrettäisiin yläpuoleta. 

Kuva oikealla: Joskus reittihistorian alussa tuokin pätkä oli vain tureikkoinen aukko puiden lomassa. Nyt se on hammaslääkäriliiton suosittelema juurihoitopaikka. 
Oli jo niin hämärää että paras paikka jäi kuvaamatta.

Kuva vas. toloppaan tullee lisäksi liikennevalot ja kelikamera... :Cool:

----------


## sak

Katos vaa, oikeen merkki. Nyt ei voi kyseenalaistaa pyörällä metsässä liikkuvaa(hullua).
 Vaikka ei tuola kukaa oo koskaa mitään sanonu eikä ees vihaisesti katsonu.

Väkimäärä  on palozkilla lisiny aivan valtavasti tänäkesänä, hyvin tamppautuu  reitit. Muutamaan kohti ku jaksas ison maailman tyyliin tehä vähä  helpotusta ni tulis mielenkiintosia nousuja.

Mikähä tuo juurakko on, rupes pohkeita hapottaa ku syvennyin tuohon kuvaan... onneks ne ei livenä oo niin pahoja :Sarkastinen: 

Oli  muute eilen yhellä dh-polulla missä oil se kelo joskus, ni taas puuta  tiellä, nätisti kivien väliin "asettunu" koitin tsiikailla notta oisko  se puonnu siitä pystyssä olevasta, vaa oli sillä kokoa sen verran ettei  latvalta näyttäny. Onnes o jarrut, vaikkei hyvät ookkaa...

Ei oo kovin tukeva se kelo ku kävin ravistelemassa.

Joo, liukasta on, kiipiminen ei maistu.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Myö sitä Karpan kanssa piettiin* laidunkauden päättäjäise*t Koillismaan lähiliikunta-alueella eli Hossan Kokalmuksella. Foorumillahan on eräs topikki missä kysytään -kuinka valmistaudut lenkille-
> Tässä eräs tapa. Iltapäivällä varttia vaille 1 kysytään pomolta saisko pittää pikku-pekkasen kun Amerikan setä tullee käymään. Tottakai lupa saadaan näin tärkeälle menolle. Klo 13 sitten työmatkatempona kotia ja heitellään kamat tatsunin ronkkaan. Vartin yli yksi tatsunin putkesta lyö ketunhäntää kohti etelää. Tatsunin nokka on sillon tietty kohti pohjosta. Matkalta koukitaan kyytiin yks suoratankoinen&Spessu. Viijen maissa onkin jo peiskämppi pystyssä Kokalmuksen rannalla ja lenkki voi alkaa...Helppoa kuin heinänteko.



Pakko perua edellinen, sillä nyt oli kauden päättäjäiset...ehkä..muuten mentiin samalla tutulla kaavalla.
Liekkö ollu tyyntä myrskyn edellä pe. illan ja lauantain hienot kelit. Aurinkoisia ja kuivia neulaspolkuja saa harvoin ajella lokakuun puolenvälin tietämillä, varsinkaan Koillsmaalla.
Järven vesikin oli kuin linnun maitoa kun siellä pistäysin huuhtomassa päivän hiet poies.

Sittenpä su. aamuyöllä alkoi tapahtua. Tuuli ujelsi kuin venäläisessä elokuvassa. Testasin teltan tuuletusta toimiiko syyskeleissä, vai sataako kondenssivesi niskaan ulkoteltan sisäpinnasta. No, tuuletus tuntui pelaavan vähintäänkin hyvin. Pahimmissa puuskissa piti jo tosissaan miettiä tuleeko Helsportista ilmalaiva. Samanlaisessa puhurissa en oo ollu kun Piston lavalla viimereisulla... Toinen huolenaihe oli, kestääkö niemen puut myrskyn voiman?
En suotta pelännyt, sillä yksi rannan mänty napsahti poikki ja kaatui laavun suuntaan ja vain tuuri pelasti yhen Spessun täystuholta. Laavulla yöpynyt herra ei ollu moksiskaan kun huomasi ettei ihmisiä tahi (sessu) eläimiä kuallu. Noitui vain, kun Mehtähallitus tuo puut pitkänä pihhaan...Sumpit piti laittaa pihisemään, mutta oli niin ankara puhuri ettei siitä tullu mittää, tulipasillikin oli menny johki suojaan eikä näinollen saatu mokkamasteria tulille. Oli muuten tuuria kun on hirvenmehtuu käynnissä. Hirviporukka oli raivannut Pistonlehdon tien auki kaatuneista puista.

Tyyntä myrskyn edellä...https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Ku48XztsapgAE#




On se riehunut muuallakin..http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...609031756.html

----------


## Jampuli

pyörä löydetty.

----------


## HiMa

No voi kökkö! Että pitää toisen omaisuutta lähtee anastamaan. Toivottavasti pyörä löytyy!

Oliko millaisella lukolla kiinni? Tietäis ite varustautua riittävän hyvin, kun pyörän jättää jonnekin.

----------


## Jampuli

Perus vaijerilukko

----------


## Ilkka Nykanen

Olis ensi talvenakin kiva käydä kerran viikossa spinningissä. Onks kellään tietoa mahdollisuuksista?

----------


## HiMa

Olikin tarkoitus laittaa spinningin tilanne myös tänne, mutta unohtui tuossa arkiviikon tohinassa.

Spinningiin pitäisi saada vähintään 15 vakiokävijää, jotta salivuokra ei olisi kohtuuton/osallistuja. Osa onkin ilmoittanut halukkuutensa ja vastaukset on huomioitu. Tällä hetkellä on 8 ilmoittautunutta ja 2, jotka eivät voi sitoutua joka kerralle. Jos olet kiinnostunut tai tiedät jonkun, joka haluaa osallistua spinningiin, niin tieto minulle mahdollisimman pian. 


Spinning saadaan alkamaan kuitenkin viikolla 3, jolloin alkaa uusi triathlonkoulu. Ryhmä saadaan siten riittävän suureksi (näin ainakin toivotaan!) Spinning kestää sitten maaliskuun loppuun, yhteensä 10 kertaa, viikolla 10 ei harjoitusta. 

Jos emme saa omaa ryhmää alkamaan marraskuun alusta, niin jokaisella on tietysti mahdollisuus ostaa 10 kerran sarjalippu ja käydä sillä spinningtunnilla millä huvittaa, esim. tiistaiaamuna klo 7! 

Spinningistä kiinnostuneet voivat ilmoittautua minulle suoraan ja kysyä lisätietoja: nol nelj nelj 328 nelj kuus kuus nelj

----------


## Ilkka Nykanen

Tässä yksi ilmoittautuu.

----------


## HiMa

> Tässä yksi ilmoittautuu.



Kiitos!  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Spinningiin ei ole ilmoittautunut enempää, joten spinnaillaan viikolta 3 alkaen.

Innokasta porukkaa on vieläkin ulkopyöräilyyn, joten sovittiin keskiviikkolenkistä. Lähdetään klo 17.15. Muista valo eteen ja taakse sekä huomioliivi tms. värikästä. Ajellaan kalustojen ja sään mukaan, eli varmaan myös sorateitä luvassa.

----------


## usko juntunen

Talvi tuli ja meni niin piti vielä vyöräytyä eksän selekään. Nythän siellä Paloskin päällä on mitä parain keli. Huonollakin valolla pärjäilee kun tuo kuiva kallio ei syö valoa ja on hiihtotermillä ilimastuna seinäpito. Ohitustien puoleiset suoraveloituslaskut ovat kyllä ns. mielenkiintoisia siinä vaiheessa kun lamppu siirtyy säästöliekille...pittää vain yrittää muistella mistä kohtaa sitä kuokittiin kesällä. 

Tekstailin nyt sekä viime vkl. kosteilla keleillä noita pitkosten karhennuksia ja kyllä tuo vohvelikuvio on pidoltaan aivan eri maailmasta vs. Saunaniemen sileät lankut! Kevätahavalla jos tervaisi pitkokset niin eivät lahoaisi niin heleposti. Terva ois luomu, eikä tekisi "Talvivaaroja" vieressä virtaavalle purolle.

----------


## Jampuli

Noniin. Meidän varastettu trek löytyi ja se palautetaan takaisin meille. Suuri kiitos poliisille

----------


## usko juntunen

> Noniin. Meidän varastettu trek löytyi ja se palautetaan takaisin meille. Suuri kiitos poliisille



Tuo lienee sitten se mualiman kaheksas ihme! No hyvä noin. Joko tiijät onko pyörä ehjä sekä alkuperäisessä maalissa, vai onko naamioitu tyylikkäästi käläkälä-pullolla?

----------


## Jampuli

Pyörää oli yritetty naamioida teipillä mutta tunnistettiin kuvasta silti omaksemme.

----------


## usko juntunen

Syöte lähestyy-oletko valmis? Siellä jo kohta miestä kylymenöö, kun paikkoja jaetaan! Innokkaimmat kuuluu valavoneen viikon sormi ilmon lähetysnapilla.. :Cool: 
http://syotemtb.fi/merchandise.php

----------


## harbom

Ahkerimmat nakkikumi miehet ovat jatkaneet kaluston ulkoilutusta keskiviikkoisin valoilla ja pyhiäkin polkeneet hiukka leviämmillä renkailla ja Vesa kävi Pyhäsalmen kaivoskuilusa kokeilemasa mäki nousua. Jyrkkyytää tais olla melkoisesti..



Varpaisjärvelle eli Juminen 110km aika poikia





Jatkoa seuraa kuulema jos kelejä..

----------


## usko juntunen

Tärväsin hyvän halonhakkuu päivän Älänteen lähiliikunta-alueella. Kävi niin nolosti et hojelluin pitkoksilta syvään jorpakkoon joka tieten vedellä täytetty. Siinäpä sitten tekasin roikotulet kamppeihin kuivatusta varten. Tulipasilli otti ja riehaantu jostain ja poltti vihapäissänsä ainaski yhen hehtaarin mehteä...  yritinhän mie kusemalla samuttaa, mut eihän se 50+ miehen kaari kauas yllä...

----------


## HiMa

Eilen tuli tempastua pyörärogainingkisassa Kurussa 3 tunnin setti. Eli sehän on pyöräsuunnitusta, jossa on aikaraja ja kerätään mahdollisimman monta pistettä rasteja kiertämällä. Hyvä jumppa, aivoille sekä jaloille. Jalat toimi paremmin kuin pää  :Vink:  Mutta kivaa oli. Oikein hyvä piristys syksyn harmaisiin! Ens vuonna uudestaan koittaa pidempää kuuden tunnin sarjaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

Ajelin valopäälenkin Paloskilla. Ns. Pubipolulle väli Istuva Härkä- Marjahaka polulle oli aseteltu keppejä kolmeen eri kohtaan. Kepit oli oli noin polven korkeudelle selvästi näkyville aseteltu. Lisäksi keskellä polkua oli savella täytetty keltainen muoviämpäri. Ei avautunut kenelle ja mitä tällä  haluttiin viestiä? Onko joku meän porukasta perehtynyt mafian  viestintätapoihin? Keltaisen lumen ymärrän jättää syömättä, mutta  keltainen ämpäri   Ajelkaahan silmät auki jos joku saa päähänsä alkaa viritellä ansalankoja pimeälle polulle.

----------


## usko juntunen

Olipas mahtava maastokeli iltapäivällä kun tuuli kuivasi mehtäparkin kalliot! Pidot kuin Piston lavalla...Siellä pururadalla oli ilkeän näköinen litsku. Tuuli kaatanut puun sähköjohdon päälle. Maastopyöräilijäähän tuo ei haittaa, mutta tossulenkkeilijän kannattaa varoa

----------


## HarJus

Kylläpä oli paloskilla vielä hyvä ajella.Marraskuun loppu ja täydet maastopyöräilykelit.

Päätän kauden tämän kesän teemaan,josta kuva.

----------


## HiMa

Olihan tuo hyvä ajella. Saunaniemessä on koirapolulla kaatunut puu, täytynee ilmoittaa siitä kaupungille.

Ja sen verran oli liukasta, että könöt tuli vedettyä niinkuin lajiin kuuluu.  :Hymy:

----------


## sak

Tänään paloskin majalta klo.1700 kokeilemaan hankikantoa. Ja kuivaa kivetystä...

----------


## usko juntunen

Tuota HarJus takavaihtajaa lienee tarvis pari napsua säätää...?

Uuh, Paloskille tuotuna pari soppatykkiä! Millohan sitä piästänee maistelemaan? Katoin jälistä et innokkaimmat nukkuna tykin vierellä ettei jää tiiron osalle....



https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Kubs6ntgrigdA#

On muuten älyttömän hyvä polku tullut tuosta pari kesää sitten avatusta ns, Saunaniemen ulkokehästä! Pitäs vaan muistaa ahkerasti ajaa tuota reittiä niin se vain paranis entisestään.
Yksi oja siellä kaipais siltaa. Eino oli tuonut siltatarpeet ihan viereen...antaskohan kaupunki luvan talkoilla.? Oli taas loistokeli ajaa. Pakkanen just sopivasti kiinnittänyt nuoskalumen tantereeseen
ja pito jopa parempi kuin kesällä eikä kura roikunut. Yritin tienata konupullon putkilinjan nousussa. Pito riitti, mut kunto ei...piti ostaa ihan omilla rahoilla. Se konu. 11 aikoihin läksin ja hämärässä palasin. Aika meni kuin iltamissa vaikka mittää en ottanu. Kotona piti syyvä kengät jalssa ja kypärä piässä, tosin se on viisasta pittää muutennii, se hellasärö nääs....

----------


## HarJus

[QUOTE=usko juntunen;2129767]Tuota HarJus takavaihtajaa lienee tarvis pari napsua säätää...?

 .
Tämän pyörämallin takavaihtaja imee kaikki risut ja kepit metrin polun sivusta.
Jossain vaiheessa kesällä ajamisesta tullu hvon h****tiä,vähän väliä piti takapäätä rassata.
Nyt tuli viimeinen keppi.
Jostain löyty ohje tämän asian hallintaan,kiroilet aikasi saata peetä ja sitten käyt postin viereisessä putiikissa.
Kyllä auttoi.
Seuraava vaihtaja on muuten tehty raavan lähellä niin että kestää.Onkohan semmosia olemassakaan?

----------


## HiMa

Eilen jalakalenkillä Saunaniemi-Paloski kattelinkin, että jollain on pitkä ajopäevä! Lähes kaikki polut oli ajeltu... Tunnistan Uujiin kivikuvapaikan (foto 10), seurailin nimittäin renkaanjälkiä ja totesin polun olevan nöösiystävällinen. Jos ehtisi kokeilee ennen kunnon talavea.

----------


## usko juntunen

> ....Jostain löyty ohje tämän asian hallintaan,kiroilet aikasi saata peetä ja sitten käyt postin viereisessä putiikissa.
> Kyllä auttoi.
> Seuraava vaihtaja on muuten tehty raavan lähellä niin että kestää.Onkohan semmosia olemassakaan?



Laita uusi vaihtaja, olipa se raavasta tahi aluminiumista lyhyemmällä häkillä. Tod.näk. alkuperäinen on piiiitkä malli, eli heinähäkki. Vaihdoin eksään melekeen het uutena mediumin. Sen alkuperäsen nakkasin varaosaksi tatsunin ronkkaan jos sattuu Koillismaalla vahingonsiipi pyyhkäsemmään. Jostain luin et semmostaki ois tapahtuna...
Pituuseroa noilla häkeillä on 15mm. Lyhyempikin toimii moitteettomasti ainakin  2*10  25/38    11-36 pakalla ja saman mittaisella ketjulla.

Niin ja semmosta vaivaa ookkaan johon ei postin viereisestä putiikista apu löövy...Nyt pittää lähtä messuille josko tillais uuven katon joltai rak.virmalta... tai Fortesta sukset. Näkkyypähän....

----------


## riatlonisti

Pari viikkoa sitten luisuttelin forestparkissa, siellä ol kuvvaakset käännissä, Kivenpyörittäjän kylän uudis versio. Pojat väsäsivät myös pikku reilin, kun on kuulema pyöräpojilla helepot laskut, eivät tätä ainakaan ylös kinnaa...Mulle kulma on viärä, mutta joku suoratankonen vois koittoo jos ee nyt get, mutta mualiskuulla etten... Poijaat lupaa kolata lunta pehmikkees!

----------


## usko juntunen

Tulipa tuosta HarJus :n haverista mieleen yks kuulemani tarina, jonka varmaan joku muukin on kuullu tai jopa ollu mukana siinä revohkassa. Joo, on hätävarjelun liioittelua kuletella vaihtajankorvakoita mukananansa. Ihan nöösien touhua semmonen ja painaakin se ainaskin yhen jerkkusatsin verran. Pro:t lähtee reisuun jonnekkin Kuhmon korpeen ja siellä tieten korvakko napsahtaa. Herrat ei tästä hätkähä vaikka varakorvakkoo ei oo mukana ja eessä vielä monta hienoa ajopäivää Koillismaan suunnalla. Soitto meijän paikalliseen pyöräkauppaan ja muutaman jutjailun  jälkeen korvakko lähtee Iisalamesta junakyydillä kohti Kontiomäen asemaa josta nämä jannut sen ohikulkeissaan noutavat. Heleppoa kun sen ossaa....niin ja se herrojen majoitusjunailu on samaa
rotua edellisen kanssa...joku hymiö tähän.

----------


## HarJus

> Laita uusi vaihtaja, olipa se raavasta tahi aluminiumista lyhyemmällä häkillä. Tod.näk. alkuperäinen on piiiitkä malli, eli heinähäkki. Vaihdoin eksään melekeen het uutena mediumin. Sen alkuperäsen nakkasin varaosaksi tatsunin ronkkaan jos sattuu Koillismaalla vahingonsiipi pyyhkäsemmään. Jostain luin et semmostaki ois tapahtuna...Pituuseroa noilla häkeillä on 15mm. Lyhyempikin toimii moitteettomasti ainakin  2*10  25/38    11-36 pakalla ja saman mittaisella ketjulla.Niin ja semmosta vaivaa ookkaan johon ei postin viereisestä putiikista apu löövy...Nyt pittää lähtä messuille josko tillais uuven katon joltai rak.virmalta... tai Fortesta sukset. Näkkyypähän....



Otan aikalisän tuon vaihtajan kanssa.Ootellaan lumen ja talven tuloa.

----------


## sak

Tiällä ois Harjus vielä korvakko kaupan, poskipuronkavulla. Tosin se ei Konnaaan käy mutta käypäsen pyörän saa kaupan päälle.
Pääsee sit heti ajamaan...

Sinne mie mään nyt, hieno keli!

Ja sit vielä Linkkivinkki:Shimano shadow. Saldo:Nolla korvallista :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

:Cool:  Olinpas kerrankin hiihtolavulla eka! Korkkasin nimittäin ekana tykkiladun. Ihan kokonaan se ei vielä ole valmis, ylälenkkiä voikkatelineiden kohalla vielä tykittävät. Sähkölinjan nousu/lasku pikkusta vaille valmis. Hieman oli huono omatunto kun ei vielä sitä latumaksumerkkiä hihassa. Olikohan tää luvaton ladun käytöönotto ?
Lunonnonlumiladut on jo lumimäärään nähden ihan ok. suihkia, myös pertsaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

Joolu se tulla jollottaa ja etikettiin kuulunee myös pikkujoolu. On kyselty notta onko p-pojilla tarkotus pittää semmosta?  Sillä vähän kartotin noita pitopaikkoja sekä -palveluja.
Pari varteenotettavvaa paekkoo löösin. Tuo missä on kuusi ja kaikki, ois ihan mukiinmenevä. Ainakin viimevuotisen kokemuksen perusteella. Eipä tuossa toisessekaan vaihtoehdossa suurempaa vikkaa ole, on vain pikkusen pitemmän ryöjäytymisen takana ja polttopuut on pitkänä pystyssä. v.-80 piettiin pikkujoolua tuolla. Paikan koordinaatit ovat kyllä tallella minun kepsissä. Ruokapuoleks on aateltu lohta ja kallaa. Jankin vois myös tehhä, mutta kunnollisen jankkikauhan löytäminen on kyl tuurissaan. Kerran sitä yhen kaapan myyjältä kyssyin. Ilmeisesti se on ns. kausituote ko sitä ei hyllystä löytyny ja myyjä lähti kyssyyn esimieheltää oisko varastossa. On vieläkin sillä tiellään. Se myyjä. Varusteissa kannatta ottaa huomioon semmonen juttu kun ei oo varmaa tietoo minkäverran on hiihtotaivalta umpihangessa. Kaikki turha kannattaa karsia pois. Esim. vettä ei kannata kaupungista rahdata. Ei pulloissa eikä muutenkaan. Raanavedestä on senverran huonoja kokemuksia kahvinkeitossa. Kerrallisella reissulla just tuolla pitopaikalla aamukahvinkeitosta ei meinannu tulla tarvista. Kävi silviisiin et just kun piti alakaa öyheitä panuun kouralla lappamaan, niin se stanan paskapata otti ja kaatusi. Kolomannen kerran jäläkeen hoksittiin; raanavesi pellaa mokkamasterissa ja kapsilokeittimessä, mutta ei sovi nokipannuun eikä laavulle...Se vielä tuosta ruoka- ja juomapuolesta kun jooluna syyvään kinkkua ja lohta niin joku voep aatella et josko jotain viiniä niiden kanssa. Ei onnaa. Vinkkupullot eivät kestä kuletusta pakkasessa. Eikä muutenkaan meijän matkassa...sensijaan pakkasen kestävä joulupaketti on jopa suotava.
Kirjotusvehkeet pittää muistoo ottoo mukkaan ni suahaan päevittee nuamamölläri. Sukset mielellään mallia mehtä, sekä vessapaperia metri/per/perse/vrk. Noilla pitäs pärjätä.
Ajankohtaa on pähkäilty. Normi-ajankohtahan olis ennen joulua, mutta silloin on sesonki-aika sekä hinnat. Tammikuussa ois väljempää ja halavempaa majotus.
Nyt ee muutako reenoomaan joolulaaluja. Minen kyllä muist yhtään, muutako jonkun sanan sieltä täältä. Meni kai jotenki näin: ...pukki ovela kolkuttaa, joko hän sisään tulla saa..jne

e: hirveetä tunkua ee vielä, mutta usein on kysytty lähinnä sometukseen liittyvää, kuten voiko siellä viitata? Kyllä voi, -kintaita on varattu riittävästi. Hestra:an kintaat ovat ammattilaisen valinta, sillä jarisarasvuokin viittaa niillä.
Seinäkirjoituksista kans kyselty, toimiiko? Kyllä pelaa kunhan varaa lyijykynän. Kuivamuste ei toimi pakkasessa. Tosin en ymmärrä miksi seinille pitää kirjoitella... Ja sitä hästäkkiä ovat poromiehet laittanu ainakin Syrjäharjulle ja tienvarteen Aittojoen läheisyyteen. Jankin teosta ei oo kukkaan kyselly, on varmaan kaikille tuttua hommoo...kauhaa en ole löytäny, mut yläkuvassa näkyvä valurautapannu ajaa asian mainiosti.
Ajankohtaan vaikuttaa vielä minuutin tarkkuuvella laajittu talaven reeniohjelma. Seon tarkkoo puuhoo millon vettää ahkiota umpisessa ajatellen kevvään mualimankuppia. Viimetalavena ajotus osu nappiin. Kuntohuippu sattu just Lapponiaan kun tammikuussa kiskottiin ahkiota laavulle. Tätä pittää vielä pähkäillä Meten, mun personal rainerin kanssa. Mettellä se on semmonen kätsä karttakeppiohjelma reenoomisseen. Ensin Hän katsoo nätillä silmillään ja sit kepillänsä näyttää missä ja millon on hyvä reenata.

Varusteluetteloon pujahti pikku virhe. Naisväki tarvii wc-paperia tientenkin 2X ohjeessa mainittu.

Tunnelmia viimevuotisesta pikkujoulusta: https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CNDKmcaX9OqGLw

PT mettemannonen: https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...12909163628354

e2:  alakaa olla illan ohjelmarunko kasassa. Pieniä viilauksia vielä tehhään. Tännään tuli pihhaan peräkärryllinen tuiki tarpellista rekvisiittaa. 
Meetä on näillä näkymin lähössä minä, suorotankonen ja Jetsu. Vielä mahtuu mukkaan. Jetsu ei paljon tillaa vie, on kaitaluinen ja siivo luonteeltaan. Lähemmä heti kun pt antaa luvan.

----------


## harbom

Tänävuona en kiusaa kavereita Jouluattona kännykän piippausilla vaan toivotan tässä
 kaikille ystävilleni HYVÄÄ JOULUA ja ONNELISTA UUTTA VUOTTA 2014
ja toivon teitä lähtemään talkoisiin Uusi lasten sairaala
http://uusilastensairaala2017.fi/joululahjoitus

----------


## usko juntunen

Paloskilla liikkunut viksu maastopyöräilijä tännään ennen puoltapäivää. Ensin kuralammikon poikki ja sitten juuri kunnostetun maksullisen hiihtoladun yli. Tiijä onko ollu paikallisia vaiko junan tuomia, mutta pölijä se on ollu. Siivosin kikkareet ja hiekan pois ennenkö joku tosissaan avautuu tänne tai paikalliseen lehteen ja ihan aiheesta avautuiskin. 
Paikka on sähkölinjan alla ja sen olis voinut kiertää yläkautta 50m lisälenkillä jos vaan oilisi viitsinyt/ymmärtänyt.

Tykkilatu on lähes ainut hiihtopaikka koko Ylä-Savon aluella  ja tällä hetkellä latumerkkejä myyty yli 200 joista ainakin 50 junnumerkkiä. Mm. Visa pitää junnujen hiihtokoulua Paloskilla ja olisi kyllä suotavaa että alue pyhitettäisiin sitä tarkoitusta varten mihin se on yhteisin varoin, ja nyt hiihtäjien kukkaron nyörejä hölläämällä kunnostettu.
Niin ja ois se kiva tulevanakin suvena ajella tuolla ilman pelkoa että kanssakulkijat mustuttelevat maastopyöräilijöiden edesottamuksista.

----------


## suoratankoinen

Toivottavasti pöljä ollut...jos tulee vastaan niin saattaa olla vanteet mutkalla ja runko myös. Pitäis jokaisen ymmärtää lajien erot...en oo yhdenkään hiihtäjän nähnyt häiritsevän maastopyöräreitillä...

----------


## Hardza

Kah, paljon näyttää täällä olevan kuvia postailtu sivulle ja maastobaanaa ilmeisesti Iisalmessa riittää. Kävi niin hassusti että Puijon maisemat muuttuu Paloisvuoren maisemiksi tässä talven mittaan. Ilmeisesti Iisalmen parhaat maastoraitit sijoittuu Paloisvuoren alueelle, onko muualla päin hyviä uria? Äkkiä katottua näyttää siltä, että Iisalmessa päin ois enempi kangasmehtää kun täällä Kuopiossa.

----------


## usko juntunen

Paloskin alue on se missä eniten ajellaan. Polkuja Saunaniemi mukaanlukien jos kierrellään kaikki jänisten jälet on vajaat 20 km. Lisää ajettavaa löytyy kaupungin pohjoispuolelta Iimäestä. Tuo Iimäen seutu on paikoitellen varsinkin loppukesästä aika peitteinen heinikon takia. Keväällä/syksyllä saattaapi patiini "hieman" kastua, mutta sehän kuuluu lajin luonteeseen. Kaupungin eteläpuolella entinen Ohenmäen varikkoalue on kuivaa kangasmaastoa, mutta "oikeaa" maastopyöräilypolkua niukalti kun asutus vei parhaat mestat. Jos vertaa Puijon korkeuseroihin ja polkujen määrään niin ei me pärjätä alkuunkaan. Tämä sillä ettei tule pahaa pettymystä. "Talvikunnossapitoa" ei meidän poluilla ole kahdestakin syystä. Ensinnäkin polkuverkosto Paloski/Saunaniemi on aika huolella valaistujen latujen, laskettelurinteen ja lasten pulkkamäen sisällä/ympärillä ja toisekseen meidän aktiiveista itse mukaanlukien suurin osa taitaa talvella makailla uunin pakolla ja ajella akasta kärpäsiä. Toki poikkeuksiakin on...tänään näin yhden. Talvisia koirien kusetuspolkujakaan ei taida oikein olla? Joko nää Iisalamen koirat ovat kusematonta rotua tai sitten ne käy veeseessä...no onhan se yksi "polku" Paloskilla. Semmonen latukoneella hoidettu 4m leveä paana, mut eihän sellainen maastopyöräilijää kiinnosta.

Niin että tervetuloa Hardza meidän poluille. Miinanpolkijoita...ööh, polkujen aukipitäjiä ei ole koskaan liikaa.

----------


## sak

Ööh, minäkä sielä oon kämmeltäny... nyyt kyllä hävettää!
Jälkeni oisin kyllä siivonnu jos oisin älynnä nähä taakseni.
Ei oo ollu tapana ja tarkoituksena aiheuttaa hankaluuksia tahi harmia kullekkaan.
Pölijä ku pöljä.

Nöyrät Pahoitteluni

Kiekot suap väännellä mutta yhdelle rungolle anon armoa

----------


## usko juntunen

Ei siellä ladulla kerenny mitään haveria tapahtua. Huomasin vain linjaa noustessa et edellä pertsaa hiihtävät pomppi pois latu-uralta niin siitä hoksin että jotain häikkää uralla on ja samalla siistin urat.
Uusi lumi hoiti loput iltapäivällä joten runko säästyy. Muistelen jotta yhellä lenkillä sak ikäänkuin etumaksuna laittoi yhen kiekon niin nätille rusetille et rikos katsotaan täten sovitetuksi...

Taitaapi olla kesällä pehmoiset polut nyt kantavia eikä itikat kalva kinttuja. La. hiihtelin pari tuntia ja mietin mitenhä viliponen ois ajella Paloskin päällä kun siellä alhaallakin tuntui sielu jäätyvän.

----------


## Johannes

http://m.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014011317922365_uu.shtml Ei ole hyvä mitenkään päin. Parranpärinä käy kun julkisin varoin tehdään olosuhteita hiihtäjille, sitten kun vaihtoehtona on niiden lopettaminen tai käytöstö maksaminen, sama pillitys jatkuu..
Eipä ole kukaan kysynyt käyttäjiltä. Lipputuloilla mahdollistetaan myöskin ensi syksynä ensilumen hiihto mahdollisuus Paloskilla.

----------


## usko juntunen

Se on vähä niinkö entisellä jätkällä- jos ei oo näläkä niin #askattaa-. Kaikista huvittavin kohta oli tuo Suomen Ladun Könösen kommentti. Mitäköhän väliä tuolla lumetusmenetelmällä lienee maksullisuuteen. Molemmat menetelmät maksaa. Vieressä on samalla menetelmällä tehty ilmainen lasten pulkkamäki ja laskettelurinne, joka on maksullinen. Eipä noista rinnemaksuista Könö tunnu huolestuvan. Se puhe jokamiehen oikeuksien rajoittamisesta menee ainakin mun ymmärryksen yli, koska maksu on vapaaehtoinen. 
 Sen mitä itte oon jutustellut ihan tavan harrastajien kanssa, niin 40 euron kausihinta on naurettava jos vertaa vaikkapa Vuokattiin, jossa päivälippu taitaa olla parikymppiä?  Puuttuvan hihamerkin takia ei tietääkseni ketään ole ladulta käännytetty. Niin mistäkö tiijän? No ittellä ei tuota merkkiä ole ja oon hieronut tykkilatua vähintään viis kertaa viikossa alusta saakka. Kannattaisi tosiaankin kuunnella ladun käyttäjiä ennenkö laukoo tuollaisia.

oon mie sen maksun kyllä maksanu, mut hukkasin merkin ja uudenkin sais, muttta ihan piruuttani testasin kanssahiihtäjien reaktioita ladulla suhaavaan hiihtopummiin... :Kieli pitkällä: 

*”Huolestuttavaa”
*
_– Tosi erikoinen juttu, kuuluu ulkoilujärjestö Suomen Ladun viestintäpäällikkö Panu  Könösen ensireaktio Iisalmen latumaksuun._
_Hänen mukaansa kyseessä on todennäköisesti Suomen ensimmäinen kaupungin ylläpitämä, tykkilumella hoidettu  maksullinen ensilumilatu. Ainoastaan säilötyn lumen ja viilennysputkien voimin ylläpidetyistä laduista on  hänen mukaansa jo tavallisesti peritty maksuja, sillä ne käyvät vielä kalliimmiksi. Näissä tapauksissa Suomen  Latu on saattanut jopa suositella latumaksua._

e: laitoin s-postia Suomen Ladun edustajalle ja pyysin käymään Paloskilla jututtamassa hiihtäjiä. Sammaan kirjeeseen laitoin toivomuksen huolehtia myös maastopyöräilijöiden jokamiehenoikeuksista kansallispuistoissa...

Ladun Sivuilla on äänestys aiheesta: http://www.suomenlatu.fi/suomen_latu...927007=4624989

----------


## usko juntunen

Pikkujoulu pidettiin jo perinteeksi muodostuneessa paikassa.  Samoilla tulilla ajettiin eka Kokalmus-tempo. Kiitokset yhteistyökummpaneille ja sponsoreille.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...M7I98H4rsT1ag#

----------


## Hardza

Joo, eka lenkki sotkettu eilen uusilla hoodeilla. 5tien takana kiersin maastopyörälenkin ympäri puoliks ja koitin paloisvuorelta ettiä uria, mutta aika hiljasta oli :f Onko jossai hyvin tampattuja polkuja? Asuinalueitten lähettyviltä löytyy varmaankin, liekkö muualla?

----------


## sak

Moro

Kyllä Iidenissäki parituntisen polkujumpan saa aikaseks, vaikka yhtämittasta polkuverkostoa siihen ei löydy. Vähän kelkkareittejä ja teitä pitkin siirtymistä on.
En ole itse juuri ajellu ku töihin mutta nyt alkas olla tervehtymään päin niin voisi käydä katselemassa mestoja. Mukaan voi kyllä lähteä, mutta menee iltahämärä lenkiksi.

Heh, maanantaina näyttäs satavan vettä, joten meen tiistaina joskus viiden maissa, tai millon vaan... jos on lähtijöitä nii ilmotan sitte paremmat koordinaatit.

Eilen kävin hiihtämässä muttta luistimet ois pelannu paremmin...

Nastarenkulat vois olla hjyvä juttu.

----------


## HiMa

Ajellaan toki porukalla, jos aikataulut natsaa. Mulle käy maasto tai tie. Alkuviikosta en osaa vielä luvata lähdenkö vai en, riippuu missä kunnossa sitä on Finland Ice Marathonin jälkeen...

----------


## sak

Ihme talavi, veikkaan polkuja suhteettoman pehmeeks jo tänään joten antaapa huomenna olla. Yritys myöhempi siis.

----------


## HiMa

Joo, myöhemmäksi menee fillaroinnit. Mun käsi on paketissa ainakin viikon verran... Että tässä kunnossa Ice marathonin jälkeen!

----------


## Hardza

Yllättikö railo vai jatkot? Kävin pikapyrähyksen tekee tänää. Lähinnä rantoja pitkin ja pikkupätkän polkua. On muuten mahtavat kelit, kuhan pakastuu taas. Järven jäillä hyvä mennä ja metän polut jäässä ilman kasvustoo.Ei passaa ihan nollat taulussa mennä, kun sulaa kohtaa löyty jään taitoksesta jo.

----------


## HiMa

Kaaduin ekalla kierroksella, kun edellä oleva veti lipat railoon. En ihan ehtinyt hyppäämään yli siten, että oisin pysyny pystyssä. Tuossa vaiheessa oli matkaa 92 km jäljellä.... 
Tässä vaiheessa on murtumaepäily, ei välttämättä näy heti kuvissa. Ens viikolla lisää kuvia. Toivotaan parasta, pelätään pahinta.

----------


## sak

Toivottavasti ee oo käsi poikki.

Oiettä mageen näköstä, tänään oikasin mettän läpi työmatkalla, ei pisaraakaa lunta eikä jäätä.  Mutta jää minultaki ajot ku lavassa semmonen kipu kuin joku upottas tylsää puukkoa, eikä löysää missään vaiheessa. Ei uskalla lähtee. No, huomenna lekurille.

----------


## Hardza

Pyh, jäisiä uria on odotettu ja nyt niitä löytyy! Mahtavaa pommittaa kun rullaa pirun hyvin ja on suht tasaista. Uutena paikkakuntalaisena olo on kun lapsella karkkikaupassa, kun kaikki urat o täysin tuntemattomia ja löytää hyviä pätkiä lisää  :Leveä hymy:  
Tollanne lenkki tuli tänään käytyä, löytyykö teiltä reittejä vastaavista palveluista, niin vois vähä katella niitä?  http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/301431999/1086191

----------


## HiMa

Jee!!! Ei kipsiä enää. Eli pelkällä säikähdyksellä tässä tais selvitä. Tosin on tuossa räpylässä muuten vielä rajoittuneisuutta, ettei tässä puntikselle ja punnertamaan voi lähteä... mutta pyöräilläpä voi.  :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Eipä paljon paremaksi voi pistää olosuhteita  ulkoliikunnan parissa. Kesä&talvi samassa paketissa! Aamupäivä hiihtoo ja ip. maastopyöräilyä oikeassa maastossa.

Kesän eka lenkki jos ei oteta lukuun Hossan tempo-kisaa...Jetsu anto mennä sökönä tämän keikan.




https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...ahidfL0eDlgwE#

----------


## Jussi_A

Tämän (kesän) ensimmäinen 20 km:n tielenkki ajettu, saldona puhjennut eturengas ja kipeät lihakset.

----------


## sak

Täälläkin voitti uteliaisuus ja tielenkin loppuverryttelyks suuntasin palozkille, vaa sit näin ladun tapasen uran saunaniemessä, Säikähin ja menin Koirapolkua pitkin kottiin häntä koipiin välissä...

Hianon näköistä, aurinko ja kaikkee, eikö tarvii ylängöllä nastoja? 
Pitänee mennä huomenna tutustumaan.

----------


## Jampuli

ylängöllä ei tarvii nastoja...... alangolla..... tarvii... mutta eiköhän se nopsaan sula sieltäkin

----------


## sak

Joo, tänään klo17.15 palozkin maja. Ajamaan...

----------


## Hardza

Ylempänä näytti olevan varsin sulaa, ainoastaan kunnolla tampatut urat jäässä. Taitaa olla että viikolla vielä yks lenkki nastoilla jääuria pitkin ja sit rengashommiin.

----------


## usko juntunen

Joo ei tartte enää montaa kesäpäivää kun pärjää ilman nastoja. Tosin mun eilen hankituista svalpeista tuli jo ekalenkillä kesäkumet. Puolenpäivän aikaan otin pekkasta ja Pekalta pee-Pojista
29" nastarenkaat kun tuli semmonen kiima mehtään et kina valu kummastahii piästä. Ilman kunnollista sisäänajoa svalpen isp nastat ropisi Paloskin kivikkoon. Ajelin lähes kaikki polut ristiin rastiin ja vain muutama kinos jossa tarvis tunkata. Ahmolla kulkeva rajalinjan polku nyt 
nopeimillaan! Lähes sula ja routa maassa. Ei huku sielläkään koivikossa...Saunaniemessä ei hiihä ennää kyöstikään. Ainu mitä vielä kannattaa varroo on tykkilatu. Ampiaisia ei tartte varroo..

Kuvia pävitetty, näkyy reitin kunto.  Tännää ei jaksanu, mut huomenna het neljältä..ei kuiteskaan aamu.

e: jokos Hardza on "kotiutunut" Iisalamen mehtiin?

----------


## Hardza

Aika hiljasta on vielä. Lähinnä saunaniemessä pyöriny ja tänään eka lenkki paloisvuorella, minkä päältä näytti löytyvän oikein mukavia kallio uria. Pikkihiljaa pitää alkaa tekemään täsmäiskuja muuannekkin päin, nii saa vähän parempaa kuvaa poluista. Onko teillä joku vakio päivä/kellonaika kimppatouhuille, vai sen mukaan täällä huutelua kun tuntuu?

----------


## sak

Parituntinen tuli kammettua. Saunaniemi varmaan parhaillaan. 
HAhaa, sielähä ne minunki himoitsemat kumekset on... Katoinki että on joku tullut ice spikerillä perässä jollain pätkillä.  Tosiaan pärjäilee kesäkumilla, iltapäivällä jää oli pitävää mutta ku viilenee ni pystyssä pysyminen vaatii jo tahdonvoimaa ja herkkyyttä sopivassa suhteessa.

Kiipiäkki voi jo, kivaa. Harvinaisuutta että lenkkikaffet voi juuva kahvilassa, siistiä :-) 
Takarinteet jäi vielä näkemättä.
Huomen en joua mutta torstaina ehkäpä...

----------


## HiMa

Visan spinning on vielä kolme kertaa, eli kuun loppuun. Eli torstaisin klo 18.30-19.30 on hikilenkki Pelixirin spinningsalissa. Jos kiinnostaa osallistua, niin otapa yhteyttä nolneljnelj kolme kakskasi neljkuuskuusnelj!

Ja näyttää uhkaavasti siltä, että maantielenkit cyclokalustolla aloitettaneen ihan kohta... 

Lenkkikaverit kantsii huhuilla toistaseksi täällä, niin porukka innostuu mukaan heti alkukaudesta!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kävimpä tutkailemassa noita viimekesän aikaansaannoksia Paloskin itä-rinteellä. Kesä se on kun 4 tuntia lyhyissä tarkeni ajella, tosin tuolla takarintellä tarkenee vaikka tammikuussa...
> On muuten semmonen nousu, et konjakkipullon uskallan luvata sille joka tuon ilman jalkakosketusta ylös ajaa. Joo tiedän, että yks jannu on sen ajanut  Ja konjakki sillä eholla et ma saan siitä juuva puolet. Aika paljon selvempi on polku vuoden jälkeen...



Nyt on tämäkin polku lähes sula! Ois muuten paras aika vuodesta yrittää tienana konupullo. Jos uhrais vielä muutaman nastan isp-gummeista niin vois onnistua. Maankuori 
just sopivan kova ja varmaan ennemmin loppuu taaki kuskista kuin pito noista renkaista. Joo ja melkein samoilla ajokamppeilla mitä syksyllä pärjää nytkin...senverran mallailin
kesäkumeilla et eipä vilu harteissa hyrränny.

e: kelitiedote. Ajelin just nyt pe. iltapäivällä Jontan nimikkoreitin eli XTR-raitin, sen Laakkosen takkaa menevän vanhan moottorikelkkauran. Muutama jäinen pätkä muuten ok.
Samoin röllimetsä Lepokankaan kohdalla. Puro oli jäässä mut eksä mursi jään. Yleensähän tulee juuri päinvastainen erektio kun eksä astuu näyttämölle. Näin siis elokuvissa.
Radanvarsi hyvä ajaa kun ei vielä pahemmin lehtiä puissa. Takas käännyin kun etunen tökkäs asfalttiin...

----------


## harbom

Lauantaina klo 12.oo jos keli ei mahdoton kieretään Väisälänmäki ns kesä ajona nakelkka tai crossareilla (muukin käy) matkoo kertyy n.70km joten vaatetus vielä riittävä Huom! kuva viime vuotinen

----------


## HiMa

Onko lähtöajasta tietoa lauantain lenkille? Paikka on varmaan tuo kuvassa oleva?

----------


## harbom

Keli suosi ja kausi aloitettiin perinteisellä Väisälänmäellä Parrat joutu sakkolenkille jotta sataset saitiin rikottua kunnolla

----------


## usko juntunen

Vähänkö tympäsee nämä räntäsatteet...  https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...HvuNOStvex2AE#


Ei ainakaan lumenpuutteen takia tarvii suksia polttaa! Oloksen seuduilla  on lunta vähintään yhtäpaljon kuin viimevuonna Lapponian aikoihin. 
Muuten kyllä meni tämä hiihtoreissu ihan suhkuksi. La. alkoi flunssan  oireet ja nyt eka startin aamuna piti kirjottaa ittelle saikkua  hiihtohommista.
No, eipä tuo oiskaan huvittanut räntäsateessa tarpoa...

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NCgu7j3zKLrHw#

e:eipä jääny edellä kuvatut oireet pelkäksi flunssaksi. Kävin lääkärillä  ja nyt on antibioottikuuri päällä. Jos jotain positiivista kaivelee,  niin en oo koskaan  sairastanu 
viikkoa näin upeissa keleissä- ja maisemissa...Toisaalta on kyllä ollut tuuria matkassa, sillä yli 20v kiertänyt massahiihtoja ja nyt ekakertaa piti antaa mennä sökönä.
Kuvia picasaan lisäilen sen mitä jaksan notkua maalialueella.

Kun nyt fillarifoorumilla ollaan, pakko mainita jotta ainakin naisten sarjassa maastopyöräväki on pärjännyt ihan kiitettävästi 
Viiden joukossa kaksi maracupin kiertäjää ja kaiken lisäksi toinen vankasti kiinni koko turneen voitossa  Hyvä tytöt!

Luulen jotta tämä tyttö olis Lapponiassa tiputtanut aika monen kisakumppanin sijoitusta pykälällä !! 
http://www.iisalmensanomat.fi/uutise...rokausi/810059

----------


## harbom

Lauantaina kun keli hieno ajallan Väisälänmen lenkki lähtö Eteläntien ympyrästä (Harjunkierto) klo 11.oo
Kalusto mielenmukaan tiet ovat sulat joten nakellakin pärjää

----------


## harbom

Kevään odottelua ja polkastiin Väisälänmäki kun ei sade vielä tullunna Väisäsellä kääytiin sämpylöillä

----------


## harbom

"Tipuajo" sunnuntaina 20.4.2014 klo 10.oo lähtöpaikka entinen (Eteläntien risteyksesä olevalta kioskilta) Ajelaan lepoisaan kevät tahtiin Väisälänmäki (n.20km/t) Pysäytetään tarvittaessa ja Matilla/Liisalla tai Väisäsellä tankkaustauko

----------


## usko juntunen

Iimäen polut paraatikunnossa...tai melkein. Keräysöljyltä Tervalammelle aivan sikapäheetä. Routa ei ole vielä sulanut ja kesällä pahiten upottavat lutakot vielä toistaiseksi kestävän jään
kuorruttamia. Tervalammelta kohti Piilammen kotaa on myös huippuhyvä, mutta sitten IImäen pohjoisrinteen röllikuusikossa onkin vielä täysi talvi! Alamäet menee kunhan kelaa vahtia tarpeeksi.
Ajatus oli käydä Piilammen kodalla, mutta sitten tuli vastaan pitkä ja kalteva paanneejää pätkä ja Ground Control menetti kontrollin turhan tiheään...Kävin myös juutuubissa! Säikähin jotta
se on suutariksi jääny rasputinin ampuma torpedo. No onneksi ei ollu, vaan taitaa tulla uusi siltarumpu lahonneen sillan tilalle.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...OG8tdqfrJ71ZA#

----------


## harbom

Ne jotka ei ole etelänleirilla ajeleevat sunnuntaisin klo 10.oo sään mukaan
Lähtöpaikka entinen..


Pääsiäis sunnuntain Tipu Ajot suoritettu ajeltiin kaunissa kelissä väisälänmäen lenkki mukana pari eka lenkkiläisä (herännet talviuniltaan)

----------


## Etupainoinen

Tänään 18.00 lenkille liikenneympyrästä. Kaupungin ympäristössä, kenties kirman ympäri.

----------


## usko juntunen

Pistäyvyttiin Vonkamiesten nimikkokoskella. Aika ikävää nokkospusikkoohan tuolla oli, niin piti laittaa tatsunin nokka kohti Tiilikkaa, mutta eipä tuo ollu sielläkään sen parempaa...

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...qPkdmemLDtxQE#

----------


## J T K

Tosi synkkää on taas ollu tuo touhu. En kyllä kestäis...

----------


## Etupainoinen

Sunnuntainen maantielenkki ajettiin sonkajärven takamaastossa. Mäkiä ja vauhtia löytyi lenkiltä. Keskinopeus lenkillä oli 26,3 km/h ja kilometrejä kertyi 85km.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tosi synkkää on taas ollu tuo touhu. En kyllä kestäis...



Joo oli tuossa kestämistä, mutta varmaan se vielä tuosta synkistyy kunhan_ joudumme_ Koillismaan rääseikköihin. Eikös sielläpäin ole ne pessimistipäivät..? Olin lukevinani jostain, et Kuusamon hurrrjat ois tulossa toukokuun lopulla (24.5) Hossaan  :Vink:  Täytyy laittaa merkintä allakan nurkkaan ja muistaa ottaa iso kahvepannu völjyyn jos satuu vaikka tuttuja kulkijoita poikkeemaan Vonkamiesten leiriin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

> Joo oli tuossa kestämistä,



Masentavan näköstä touhua taas, surkeeta rämpimistä keljuttaa kahtoo. Työkaverin kanssa meinattiin ehkä mennä pessimistipäiville, ei sinne kuitenkaan muitakaan tule  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## J T K

> Joo oli tuossa kestämistä, mutta varmaan se vielä tuosta synkistyy kunhan_ joudumme_ Koillismaan rääseikköihin. Eikös sielläpäin ole ne pessimistipäivät..? Olin lukevinani jostain, et Kuusamon hurrrjat ois tulossa toukokuun lopulla (24.5) Hossaan  Täytyy laittaa merkintä allakan nurkkaan ja muistaa ottaa iso kahvepannu völjyyn jos satuu vaikka tuttuja kulkijoita poikkeemaan Vonkamiesten leiriin



Sillon tullaan ja ilmeisesti kainuulaisiakin tuloo samoille poluille. Sehän on tultava tervehtimään  :Hymy:

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lähetään sunnuntaina kymmeneltä liikenneympyrän luota, suuntana Vieremä.

----------


## HiMa

Dodiin! Se ois maastopyöräkoulun aika! 

Iisalmen Visan maastopyöräkoulu alkaa 13.5. klo 18. Be there!
http://www.iisalmenvisa.com/triathlo.../ajankohtaista

----------


## Janezki_S

Mitenkäs on yhteislenkkien laita äitienpäivän sunnuntai-aamuna, lienee hiljaista?  :Sarkastinen: 

Entä ensviikolla onko joinain päivinä yhteislenkkejä ja ehdotuksia saa laittaa muistakin ajankohdista? Voisin lähteä remmiin lähes mihin aikaan hyvänsä ja kaikki vauhti 24-32km/h sopii.  :Cool:

----------


## Etupainoinen

Tsau, tänään liikenneympyrän luota hitaammanlainen lenkki kello 18.00. Tiistaille voisin heittää ehdotelmaa tempo-ajosta. Jos ens alkuun ajettas peltosalmelta kirmantien päässä kääntyy ja takaisin. Siitä voi sitten tulevina viikkoina siirtyä mäkisimpiin tempo reitteihin. Omalla vastuulla ja omalla tunnolla ajanotto itsenäisesti.

Tänään ainakin lähden pyörittämään jalkoja.

----------


## HiMa

> Mitenkäs on yhteislenkkien laita äitienpäivän sunnuntai-aamuna, lienee hiljaista? 
> 
> Entä ensviikolla onko joinain päivinä yhteislenkkejä ja ehdotuksia saa laittaa muistakin ajankohdista? Voisin lähteä remmiin lähes mihin aikaan hyvänsä ja kaikki vauhti 24-32km/h sopii.



Vakiolenkkiajat ovat:
Sunnuntaisin klo 10
Keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15
Torstaisin klo 18

Ja kaikkee muuta voi ehdottaa! Niinkun toi tiistain tempo on hyvä... tosin mä oon estynyt ko. päivänä nyt tällä kertaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Dodiin! Se ois maastopyöräkoulun aika! 
> 
> Iisalmen Visan maastopyöräkoulu alkaa 13.5. klo 18. Be there!
> http://www.iisalmenvisa.com/triathlo.../ajankohtaista



Pari sanaa tuosta maastopyöräkoulusta, meinaan kun olen siinä ns. asianosaisena. 
Koulun tarkoitus on perehdyttää lajista kiinnostuneita muutamiin perusjuttuihin. Mitään sirkustemppuja ei tarvitse osata, joten osallistumiskynnys on matala.
Käytännössä kuormalavan korkuinen, kuten viimevuotiset osallistujat muistanevat :Vink:   Siellä meidän reitillä kun on noita pitkospuita parissa kohtaa, niin lankulla ajoa harjoitellaan.
Aluksi turvallisella pehmeällä alustalla lankkua pikkuhiljaa nostaen, kunnes saavutetaan k-piste ja voidaan siirtyä oikeille pitkoksille. Muistaakseni tämä vormaatti toimi viime kevännä :Hymy: 
Muutaman matalan ojan ylitys kuuluu ohjelmaan ja saattaapi jotain keinojuurihoitoakin olla tarjolla...Korostan vielä ettei koulussa kilpailla muiden kuin itsensä kanssa.
Pyörän tekniikkasta ja säädöistä katsellaan rengaspaineet, kahvojen asento ja yms. pienemmät säädöt mihin nyt aika riittää. Laakerikuulia ei ehitä laskea eikä keulaa atomeiksi purkaa.

Omasta puolesta toivotan kaikki "vanhat" ja uudet oppilaat sankoin joukoin kaatuilemaan Paloskin metsiin. t. uujii

----------


## Janezki_S

> Tsau, tänään liikenneympyrän luota hitaammanlainen lenkki kello 18.00. Tiistaille voisin heittää ehdotelmaa tempo-ajosta. Jos ens alkuun ajettas peltosalmelta kirmantien päässä kääntyy ja takaisin. Siitä voi sitten tulevina viikkoina siirtyä mäkisimpiin tempo reitteihin. Omalla vastuulla ja omalla tunnolla ajanotto itsenäisesti.
> 
> Tänään ainakin lähden pyörittämään jalkoja.



Tuo kuulostaa hyvältä ja kannatan jatkossakin välillä suoritettavaksi vastaavia treenejä. Nyt näyttää siltä, että tiistaina en saata ehtiä tuolle intervallilenkille, mutta yritän parhaani josko pääsisi.  :Hymy:  Keskiviikkona tulen varmuudella yhteislenkille, kun silloin ei ole tiedossa mitään häppeninkiä. Torstain triathlon treenejä täytyy vielä funtsia, koska keskinopeus jää johonkin 20km/h, joten voisin lähteä samaan aikaan hieman nopeammalle lenkille.

----------


## Bemari

> Vakiolenkkiajat ovat:
> Sunnuntaisin klo 10
> Keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15
> Torstaisin klo 18
> 
> Ja kaikkee muuta voi ehdottaa! Niinkun toi tiistain tempo on hyvä... tosin mä oon estynyt ko. päivänä nyt tällä kertaa.



Onko tuo torstain lenkkikin ihan avoin kaikille?

----------


## usko juntunen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9taH...ature=youtu.be

Kohta 2.25  minusta näytää kuin PikkuKalle  pitkästyneen näkösenä kaivelis nenäänsä...Just tuollaisten paikkojen takia Paloskille on perustettu Konumäki yms. mukavaa luonnolista uraa.
Kalle paukutti hyvin, mutta onhan se kiirusta pidettäväkin kun vaippojenvaihdon välissä pistäytyy Nurmijärvellä. Mie romahin 2. tunnin kohalla täysin ja porukkaa lappo ohi niin et
korvat käänty nurin.

----------


## PikkuKalle

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9taH...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Kohta 2.25  minusta näytää kuin PikkuKalle  pitkästyneen näkösenä kaivelis nenäänsä...Just tuollaisten paikkojen takia Paloskille on perustettu Konumäki yms. mukavaa luonnolista uraa.
> Kalle paukutti hyvin, mutta onhan se kiirusta pidettäväkin kun vaippojenvaihdon välissä pistäytyy Nurmijärvellä. Mie romahin 2. tunnin kohalla täysin ja porukkaa lappo ohi niin et
> korvat käänty nurin.



olihan se semmonen treenilenkki. kone kiersi hyvin, mutta watteja ei vaan saanut irti.. keskisyke oli ihan kohallaan mutta vauhti ei vaan riittänyt. vaatii vaan lisää treeniä ja muutaman kisan niin parempaa tiedossa. aika moni lenkki jäänyt tekemättä viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana. no kuitenkin parempi sija kuin viime vuoden ekakisassa ja vähemmän eroa suhteessa kärkeen. Uskolla vaikutti suoritukseen flunssa, joten ei ihme että sippaus iski...

----------


## HiMa

> Onko tuo torstain lenkkikin ihan avoin kaikille?



Juu, juu. Tosin torstaita ei näillä näkymin pidetä kesäkuun alusta ohjelmistossa vakiolenkkiaikana. Tämä siksi, että uintiharkat loppuvat toukokuun lopussa ja keskiviikko "vapautuu" pyörälenkille, eli samaan lähtöön muiden kans klo 17.15. Ajetaan tarvittaessa useammassa vauhtiryhmässä sitte.

----------


## HiMa

Huom! Tiistaille kaavailtu maastopyöräkoulun aloitus on siirretty keskiviikolle 14.5. huomiselle lupailtujen sateiden vuoksi!
Aloitus siis ke 14.5. klo 18, Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä. Uujii hoitaa homman  :Hymy:

----------


## Etupainoinen

Huomenta! Kun keskikesälläkään sadelenkeille lähtijöitä on vähän niin perutaan tämän päiväinen tempoilu monsuunisateiden takia. Ennusteen mukaan tänään tulee vettä yhden kuukauden edestä.

----------


## harbom

Keskiviikon yhteislenkeillä katokäynyt viikko sitten 2 ja eilen vain 2 
Siispä pyörät esille ja yhteis lenkille Sunnuntaisin toukokuu klo 10.oo ja sitten 9.oo ja keskivikkoisin klo 17.15 lähtöpaikka entinen Eteläntien ympyrän kioskilta "HARJUNKIERTO"

----------


## Janezki_S

Näyttää torstain sää melko mukavalta. Onko kello 18 starttiin tulossa ketään? Ajattelin käydä ajelemassa jonkinlaisen lenkin, kun pitäisi tuo maantiepyörä kastaa tältä keväältä. Vauhti voisi olla fiiliksen mukaan 24-32 km/h.

----------


## Etupainoinen

Moi, olen tulossa ajamaan. Sapuskaa ensin vattaan. Tuo sunnuntai 9.00 kuulostaa kyllä turhan aikaiselta. Parempi ois pitäytyä kello 10 startissa.

----------


## harbom

> Moi, olen tulossa ajamaan. Sapuskaa ensin vattaan. Tuo sunnuntai 9.00 kuulostaa kyllä turhan aikaiselta. Parempi ois pitäytyä kello 10 startissa.



Kello 9.00 vasta kesäkuussa kuten aijempinakin kesinä

----------


## HiMa

Eilen oli hyvä lenkki! Neljä meitä oli. Speksien mukaan, eli Janezkin alarajoilla mentiin  :Hymy: . Ens viikolla leppoisa torstai. Sopii vaikka palautteluksi kovemmille menijöille!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Huom! Tiistaille kaavailtu maastopyöräkoulun aloitus on siirretty keskiviikolle 14.5. huomiselle lupailtujen sateiden vuoksi!
> Aloitus siis ke 14.5. klo 18, Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä. Uujii hoitaa homman



Siirto keskiviikolle oli ilmeisen hyvä ratkaisu, paitsi yksi oppilas protestoi kuivaa keliä uimalla heti ensimmäisessä vetisessä ojassa  :Kieli pitkällä:  Muuten mentiin lukujärjestyksen mukaan, eli 
tekopitkos&juurihoitoa ja ojan ylitystä, jonka kaikki pienen maanittelun jälkeen molempiin suuntiin puhtaasti ylittivät. Lopuksi paluumatkalla kotia kohti ikäänkuin puolihuolimattomasti porukka tuuppas ekapätkän savolaisesta sykloreitistä sekä hiihtomaan pitkospätkän. Tällä menolla Konumäki on pian paperia ja mä joudun lunastamaan lupaukseni  :Vink:  Aika mehtässä meni kuin iltamissa, sillä max. parituntiseksi kaavailtu setti venähti liki 3 tuntiin. Nousuviikolla ti. nimensä mukaisesti hikoillaan helteessä...Mutta nousun jälkeenhän on tietty palauttava lasku  :Cool: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CNbwp8fb4sCHJw

----------


## Dr TuKo

Onko Toukokuussa keskiviikon yhteislenkki nopea ja torstai hitaammillekin sopiva?

----------


## Janezki_S

> Onko Toukokuussa keskiviikon yhteislenkki nopea ja torstai hitaammillekin sopiva?



Viime torstaina ajeltiin neljän hengen porukalla kevyt 24 km/h alarajalla oleva Kirman lenkki ja palattiin takaisin Ahmon kautta. Keskiviikon lenkki on ainakin tähän asti ollut edellisinä kesinä nopeampaa vauhtia (toivottavasti jatkossakin) joissa keskinopeus on vaihdellut jossain 26-29 kieppeillä. Parasta olisi tietysti mahdollisimman paljon maantiepyöräilijöitä, jolloin ajoporukat voitaisiin keskiviikkoisin ja viikonloppuisin jakaa kahteen osaan. Se on vaan harmillista, että täällä ei ole niin paljon pyöräilyn harrastajia, että sellainen onnistuisi. 

Marika osaa varmasti antaa tarkempia tietoja spekseistä ainakin torstain osalta, koska triathlonistit tulevat pian mukaan torstain lenkeille.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## harbom

Kyllä keskiviikon lenkeillä voidaan myös ajaa rauhalisesti joten mukaan vaan . Viime kesänä ajetiin esim. niin nopeet kiisi Väisälänmäen ja rauhalliset ajeli Nerkoon kautta Akkalansalmeen jossa kohdatiin ja loppu sitten yhdessä.Joten sunnitellan lenkit porukan mukaan joten kaikilla on mahdolista olla harastuksessa mukanna.

----------


## Dr TuKo

^Tarkoitin kysymykselläni nimenomaan Toukokuuta. HiMa:n 11.05. viestin mukaan torstain lenkkiä ei enää ajeta Kesäkuussa ainakaan järjestettynä.

Riittääkö rauhallisempaa vauhtia ajavia keväällä molemmille päiville? Ainakaan minä en lenkkeile kauden alussa peräkkäisinä päivinä. Sää tietysti vaikuttaa päivän valintaan.

----------


## usko juntunen

Viikonlopun piknikki Tiilikalle. Ajettiin myös Virvatulen polkua Pankalammen laavulle. La. aamupäivällä tiedustelin reitin ja niin hauskaksi totesin, et sunnuntai aamuna Karpan kanssa uusiksi.
No, onhan se hauska jos on kohtuulllinen ajotaito semiteknisessä maastossa ja ennenkaikkea pitkoksilla, joita on kyllä ihan nokko eivätkä kaikin osin riimakuntoisia. Tämä sillä etten yllytä 
ekakertalaista tunkkaustalkoisiin. Tiilikka näytti taas parhaat puolensa muuten, mutta yöllä ei saa unta sen helvetillisen metelin takia mitä metän elukat pittää. Siihen vielä käärmekset 
joiden kanssa joutuu neuvottelemaan pitkosten käyttövuoroista. Sama suomeksi. Kertakaikkisen upea viikonloppu juurihoidossa luonnonhelmassa.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...P-E5tTe26q5EA#

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lähtö 18.00 liikenneympyrän luona, omakotitien päästä. Tempo reitti: Peltosalmi - Kirma - Peltosalmi. Kirman tien päässä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuulla ja omatoimisella ajanotolla.

----------


## usko juntunen

Visan mtb-koulu:
Ti. iltana oli taas koolla erittäin motivoitunut joukko maastopyöräilyn saloista kiinnostuneita. Yleinen mielipide oli, et ojat ovat madaltuneet edellisestä kerrasta. Kuin myös pitkokset leventyneet.
Pitänee alakaa ojien kaivuhommiin ja ottaa pitkoksissa käyttöön ns. Tiilikan malli (kuva) Kiitokset osallistuneille, sekä tervetuloa viikon kuluttua uudelleen niin vanhat kuin uudetkin "naavikset"

Uusille tulokkaille korostaisin vielä sitä ettei koulussa ole tarkoitus kilpailla, eikä ketään viedä sellaisiin paikkoihin missä henki tahi terveys ovat uhattuina. Porukalla mietitään mitä ja missä 
reenataan kunkin osallistujan taitotaso huomioiden.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tiistaiksi 27.5 suuniteltu mtb-koulu siirretään keskiviikolle 28.5   Vettä on tullut ja taitaa tulla vielä huomennakin, joten odotellaan pahimman tulvan laantumista.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Viikonloppuna pistäydyttiin Koillismaan lähiliikunta-alueella. Hossa ei pettänyt tälläkään kertaa, eikä Meten sääennuste. Kaiken kukkuraksi saatiin ajaa yksi päivä Kuusamon Karpaasien 
hulvattomassa porukassa. 

Kuvat: JTK:n albumi veijarimaisin kuvatekstein höystettynä  :Hymy: 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...38757427423353

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntain yhteislenkki suunitelma olemassa jos ajeltais Ahkiolahteen.
Lapinlahti-Alapitkä-Kinnulanlahti-Maannka-Ahkiolahti-Iisalmi (n.120km)
Teemu tuossa huomas jotta sunnuntai on KESÄKUU joten lähtöaika on klo 9.oo

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkki reitti Iisalmi-Lapinlahti-Alapitkä-Kinnulanlahti-Ahkiolahti-Iisalmi
Eka lähtö klo.9.oo Jouni sirtyi 10.oo lähtöön rengasongelien takia. IrraH ajeli Lapinlahdelle josta Jukka tuli mukaan ajeltiin pikku haipakkaa jottei 10 lähtö sua kiini (No Markolla tuubit loppu joten takas Alapitkältä. Kahvi tauko Ahkiolahdessa. Matkalta Markus tuli vastaan ja ajeli 9 kerhon mukana Lapinlahden risteykseen ja jatkoi sitten Jukan mukana..
Iisalmessa jäin sitten ottamaan 10 kerhoo jotka oli tulossa Itikassa (ei ihan saavuttaneet rengasrikkojen vuoksi)

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lähtö 18.00 liikenneympyrän luona, omakotitien päästä. Tempo reitti: Peltosalmi - Kirma - Peltosalmi. Kirman tien päässä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuulla ja omatoimisella ajanotolla.

----------


## jalo

Jaahas siellä tuttuja naamoja lenkillä tykittelemässä taas! Kiitoksia mukavasta Mallorcan leiristä ja hienoista kuvista. Terveisiä Tampereelta kaikille - pitäkeehän ketju kireällä...
t. Janne

----------


## harbom

Huomenna sitten yhteis lenkki klo 17.15

----------


## usko juntunen

Visan mtb-koulu on tältä suvelta pidetty. Kiitokset kaikille erittäin motivoituneille osallistujille. Yrittämisen puutteesta ei kyllä homma jäänyt kiinni!!
Viimeisellä tunnilla pojat innostuivat ajamaan Paloskin kalliopaanat sekä savolaisen sykloreitin läpi molempiin suuntiin.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CNbwp8fb4sCHJw

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos uujiille maastokoulusta! 

Eilen kastuttiin maantiellä ihan kunnolla ja sateen yllättäessä jäi letut syömättä. Homma korjattaneen ens viikolla? 

Tänäänkin oli viisi lenkkeilijää lyhyemmälle... tai no, kolme lähti viis palasi  :Vink:  Tervetuloa vaan uudet mukaan! Ei porukassa ajaminen tän ihmeempää ole.

----------


## usko juntunen

Vielä jälkimaininkeja mtb-koulusta. Jäi se suvivirsi veisaamati niin se voitas kuten jo vähän puheltiin, veisata esim. Huuhkajan kierros-Haatainiemi poluilla joku sopiva viikonloppu. 
Nuo ed. mainitut polut ovat helpon ja semiteknisen välimaastossa vaativuudeltaan. Pitkosta on jonniiverran, mutta se ei ole tälle porukalle ongelma :Leveä hymy: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meän virallinen mtb-reitti Paloskilla senkun vaan paranee! VAPAKE:n väki pyyhkässy vähän leviämällä leikkurilla ohitustien ja rannan välisen vanhan hiihtoladun pohjan, sekä Murtuneenkorvakon solan jälkeisen laskun puhtaaksi lepikosta ja horsmikosta. Ajelkaahan sielläkin, niin näkkeevät jotta sillekkin pätkälle on kysyntää vaikkei se niin hauska olekkaan
kuin vuoren päällys. Myös reittiä osoittavia merkkejä on lisätty reilusti. Kyllä tuota reittiä ilkeisi esitellä muidenkin kylien liikuntatoimen vastaaville!

Vas. kuva ohitustien ja rannan välistä kulkeva väylä, joka oli jo lähes läpipääsemätön lepikko. Nyt niitetty ja raivattu.

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lähtö 18.00 liikenneympyrän luona, omakotitien päästä. Tempo reitti: Peltosalmi - Kirma - Peltosalmi. Kirman tien päässä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuulla ja omatoimisella ajanotolla.

----------


## usko juntunen

Viikonlopun piknikki Manamansalossa. Polut nopeita neulaspolkuja, mutta aika vähän kilometreissä mitattuna. Jonkun 15 km järkevän polkukierroksen saa aikaseksi. Tasaisia metsäutoteitä kyllä risteilee pitkin ja poikin saarta. Komia ja viihtyisä paikka kesäkuumalla. Ainut harmi kun lossin taxfree oli suljettu...

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...P6d74Wgod32Wg#

----------


## Duutsoni

Moi

Tuli käytyä tutustumassa nuihin paloskin pyöräily reitteihin sunnuntaina.
Saunalahden suunnalta tultiin ja mentiin missä sattui reitti merkkejä menevän ja missä ajetunnäköinen ura sattu olemaan.
Kulkihan se monenlaisessa maastossa,oli sitä mitä uudelta harrastukselta odotinkin.
Saunalahden päässä sai oikein rämpiä suosilmäkkeiden läpi ja yllätykseksi niistä myös mentiin läpi,upotti varmaan sen 10cm.. : )
Sieltä paloskin taakse josta löydettiin päälle menevä jälki ja eikun sinne,sieltä "kallio"polkuja alas.
Takasi saunalahtea kohti jossa välillä kokeiltiin pitkospuitakin.

muutamia kymysyksiä tuli mieleen että :Nolous: nko siellä mitään kiertosuuntaa tai muita sääntöjä,ettei tule proo miehiltä murhaavia katseita jos ajellaan väärin tietämättöminä?
Ja karttoja poluista että tietäis minne ajelee,tosin kyllähän ne mieleen jää kun muutaman kerran löytäisi lenkit?!
Harmi kun ei huomannut tuota mtb perehdytystä,no,silloin ei kyllä ollu pyörääkään..

----------


## usko juntunen

Suositeltava kiertosuunta on vastapäivään, eli ne metallisissa tolpissa olevat pyörähenkilön kuvat tulee naama edellä vastaan. Suositus on peräisin niiltä ajoilta kun reittiä suunniteltiin ja esitettiin 
liikuntatoimen vastaaville. Perusteluna tuossa suosituksessa oli turvallisuus sellaisissa kohdissa missä näkyvyys on heikko ja vauhti kasvaa . Väärin siellä ei voi ajaa eikä murhaavia katseita tule ainakaan maastopyöräilijöiltä eikä nuo jalkamiehet/naisetkaan ole ainakaan toistaiseksi kivittäneet. Esim. vuoren päällä kulkevaa kalliopaanaa suhataan molempiin suuntiin=hyvä näkyvyys. 

Saunaniemen polut ovat niin hitaita ettei siellä synny vaaratilanteita ajoipa kumpaan suuntaan tahansa.

Virallisen ja merkatun reitistön ulkopuolella kulkee aikamoinen polkuverkosto, joka ei ole kirjoissa eikä kansissa. Ne polut löytyvät vain tutkailemalla polkujen lähtöjä. Tai lyöttäytymällä jonkun paikallisen mukaan.
 Just kohtsilleen ainakin yksi retkipyöräkuski ilmaantuu Paloskin poluille....

Kuvassa näkyvä opaskartta on piirretty myös pariin alueen opastauluun.

----------


## Duutsoni

Ok,kiitos valaisusta.
pitää tässä taas käydä kun töiltä kerkiää niin pätkiä tutkimassa.
On nii köykäne kalusto ettei taida aktiivien perään kehata lähteä särkemää..

----------


## Etupainoinen

Nyt mäkeen. Startataan 17.30 liikenneympyrän luota omakotitien päästä. Ajetaan kaupungin toes puol. Lähetään Sonkajärven risteyksen jälkeen olevalta bussipysäkiltä tempaisee koukunjoentie, perillä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuullaan ja omalla ajanotollaan.

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lauantaina 21.6. Kello 11 lähtö liikenneympyrän luota, omakotitien päästä. Alkulämppäriä kaupungin laitoja kiertäen josta suunnataan koljonvirralle. Lähtö suunnilleen koljonvirran leirintä-alueen jälkeen ouluntiellä, joku sopiva bussipysäkki. Miesten matkana n. 40 km, Vieremän kylän risteyksessä käännös takaisin päin. Naisten kääntöpaikka raviradan risteyksessä. Toivottavaa olisi ajaa pitempi. Tämä sopii myös triatlonisteille sopivana treeninä ennen yötriatlonia.  :Cool:  Kovaa ajoa, peräsuoli pitkänä!

----------


## usko juntunen

Jyskälän eekoolla oli ihan hauska ja miehekäs rata. Tuupattiin 3 kertoo Laajavuoren päälle. Tuli mieleen Paloskin Konumäki, paitsi että Laajiksen päälle pääsi aika helposti ajamalla. Nousua oli ihan nokko(1600m) ja muta niin sitkeeetä jotta ketjun ontot pinnit piti kiviporalla rotsata puhtaaksi...  Joku oli viteoinut suoravelotuslaskun. Lieneekö siinä Kallen rukista palanu laakeri? Kovin se rekki 
kuluki kylykimyyryä siinä pihalla kun sitä tutkin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlAR...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Etupainoinen

Mäkitempo peruttu tältä päivältä. Varustaudutaan hiihtämään tällä viikolla  :Irvistys: 

Jos sää ei lämpene niin jätetään välistä lauantainen tempokin. Saa olla kymmenen astetta vähintään lämpöä että viittii rykiä menemään.

----------


## sak

Iimäki-runni.

Tuola pyöriskelin pitkästä aikaa reittiä etsien, koska on nykyään aivan tuurin varassa että siinä pysyy. Merkkaukset hävinny ja mettäkoneella riehuttu.
Mutta sitte sielä oli myös uutta sillan tapaista. Kunnostaneekko joku reittiä?
Hyvästi reitti kuitenkin karttapohjaan merkattu ja on siinä potentiaalia pyöräreitiksi.
Googleen ku laittaa pohjoissavon retkeilyreitit, tai jotai sinnepäin ni rupeel löytyy, kaikkee.
Mistäs tuon Vapaken yhteystietoja löytää, vois kysästä, uteliaisuudesta.

----------


## usko juntunen

sak

Tuoltapa löytyy:

http://www.iisalmi.fi/Suomeksi/Palve...ikuntatoiminta

----------


## HiMa

Hoks, hoks!
Tänään klo 17.15 maantielle! Myös lyhyt ja hidas tarjolla, kun lähden jarruksi. Alle 40 km matka ja vauhti alle 25, vaikka jopa lähelle 20...

----------


## Palis79

Kiitoksia vielä tätäkin kautta herra Juntusen ja nuoremmalle herrasmiehelle,  jonka nimi ei tarttunut mieleeni. Ilman teitä olisi monta polkua palosvuorella ja sen lähiympäristössä jäänyt ajamatta. Ja jos joku sattuu pyöränsä kanssa pääkaupunkiseudulle eksymään ja maastolenkille on hinku, niin ilmoituksia vaan MTB Järvenpään viestiketjuun, niin järjestetään opastus.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kiitoksia vielä tätäkin kautta herra Juntusen ja nuoremmalle herrasmiehelle,  jonka nimi ei tarttunut mieleeni. Ilman teitä olisi monta polkua palosvuorella ja sen lähiympäristössä jäänyt ajamatta. Ja jos joku sattuu pyöränsä kanssa pääkaupunkiseudulle eksymään ja maastolenkille on hinku, niin ilmoituksia vaan MTB Järvenpään viestiketjuun, niin järjestetään opastus.



Juu, eipä kestä. Päinvastoin me olemma kiitollisia kun joku tulee miinanpolkijaksi uusille, ehkä hieman vaiheessa oleville poluille :Hymy:  Tarjous matkaoppaasta pikitien piässä tallenettu...

Tahkoo on sitten kierretty kämmenet punasena. Huomasin, jotta Ponsse oli saanut jalkeille hyvän porukan! Mikäs sen paremmin sopii metsäkoneita valmistavan virman toimintaan
kuin ajaa mehtäkoneita myös vapaa-ajalla :Leveä hymy:  

Kalle ajoi taas päällikkövauhtia 2 kiekkaa! Itellä oli pientä säätöä pyörän kanssa, kun jo alun maantiepätkällä jotain meni ketjulinjan läpi murtaen ketjun sivulevyn. Paikkasin haverin Kinahmi ykkösen päällä, eikä se kyllä parantanut asemia ruuhkassa...paras polkupätkä meni jarukahvoihin nojaillessa.

----------


## HiMa

> Tahkoo on sitten kierretty kämmenet punasena. Huomasin, jotta Ponsse oli saanut jalkeille hyvän porukan! Mikäs sen paremmin sopii metsäkoneita valmistavan virman toimintaan
> kuin ajaa mehtäkoneita myös vapaa-ajalla 
> 
> Kalle ajoi taas päällikkövauhtia 2 kiekkaa! Itellä oli pientä säätöä pyörän kanssa, kun jo alun maantiepätkällä jotain meni ketjulinjan läpi murtaen ketjun sivulevyn. Paikkasin haverin Kinahmi ykkösen päällä, eikä se kyllä parantanut asemia ruuhkassa...paras polkupätkä meni jarukahvoihin nojaillessa.



Kaivoskonefirmasta oli kans ainaki kaks tahkoojaa  :Hymy: 

Onnittelut Kallelle! Ja eihän se UuJii sullakaan huonosti menny! Kalusterikoille kun ei vaan voi mittään ja niille jonoille.

Meitä maantiepyöräilijöitäkin oli muutama pyörähtämässä Tahkolla. Ainakin kaks porukkaa. Hieno sää oli kyllä tänään!

----------


## Jampuli

> ...paras polkupätkä meni jarukahvoihin nojaillessa.



Kahvoihin nojailu oli välillä aika peestä... Kallelle onnittelut hienosta suorituksesta!

----------


## Etupainoinen

Nyt mäkeen. 18.00 kaatopaikan risteyksessä kokoontuminen! Sitä ennen omaehtoista lämmittelyä. Lähetään Sonkajärven risteyksen jälkeen olevalta bussipysäkiltä tempaisee koukunjoentie, perillä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuullaan ja omalla ajanotollaan.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

En meinannut uskoo, ku juntusen kanssa piäs paloskille spessua kuskoo, että voes semmosia kivikoita ilman rengasrikkoja ettenpäin puskoo. Hienoo polokua on ilimaantununna palloesvuoristoon.
PS. Kallen spesiaalierikoisextra-alamäki oli parempi ku kalakukko.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tuota Jontan tekstiä kun lukkoo, niin mieleen pukkoo, joko Konumäen palkinto pokattu? Ejjoo vielä, antaa himon yltyvä...Jep, se mäki rassaa alaspäin etusia ja ylöspäin takasia...ja keuhkoja

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Takakumia kun kurkkasin oli kylki kokenut kovia. Seuraavalle ajelulle pitää pistää vahvemmat renkaat ja reidet.

----------


## junou

Onko ensi sunnuntaina 6.7. yhteislenkkiä? Jos on, niin milloin ja mistä lähtö?

----------


## HiMa

*Maantielle on koko kesän vakiolenkkiajat. Lähtö on aina Paloistenkadun ja Omakotitien risteyksestä* kampaamon pihasta.

*Sunnuntaisin klo 9*, matka noin 100-120 km, päätetään reitti lähtöpaikalla.
*Keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15*, matka nopeammilla noin 70 km, tarvittaessa ajetaan myös lyhyempi ja hitaampi.

Ja ne tulee jotka pääsee. Jos oot yhteislenkeillä uusi, niin pyydä jotakuta opastamaan mikä on meininki.
Itellä alkaa kesäloma, enkä välttämättä oo ajamassa täällä.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tältä se nyt näyttää Syöte-mtb:n uusi linjaus Pitämävaaralla. Ihan kuin PikkuKallen tekemä, metsäliiton hyväksymä luonnollinen ura..hiki valluu, eikä abc:tä näy..kiäh
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Luw8aoxYG7vQE#

----------


## usko juntunen

Viikonverran oon reissannut ristiinrastiin Koillimaan polkuja Syöte-Kylmäluoma-Hossa.  

Loman aloitus taas vanhalla hyväksi koetulla taktiikalla-pitkä päätyyn ja perään-. Menomatkalla Koillismaalle lensi pelikaani turpiiniin just Jormuan martanpolkupaikan kohalla ja piti topata.
Ei siinä, kun oli vehkeet mukana niin eikun polokemaan...

Loma-prologi:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CIG43JjxsofxVg 

Kotipesällä:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...bR7IHJvIDtlgE#

Kylmäluoman polkua:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CMSz-qWixYLYDg

----------


## harbom

http://tourdafrique.com/2014/07/ilkka-nykanen/...



Surullinen uutinen Ilkan unelma aja silkkitie päättyi ennenakojaan Ilkka on poissa

----------


## HiMa

Todella surullinen uutinen Ilkasta.

----------


## Hardza

Huono tuuri pitää olla, mutta kun se lähdön hetki koittaa, niin se ei katso tilannetta. 

Jos seuraavan kuukauden aikana on Iidenistä lähössä porukka maastoon 1pv makkaranpaistoreissuille esim tiilikka, huuhkaja, tahko yms, niin laittakeehan tänne viestiä, niin voisin hypätä mukaan mikäli autossa on tilaa.

----------


## HiMa

Huomenna maantielenkki päiväjoutilaille klo 9. Iisalmi-Koirakoski-Nurmijoentie-Jyrkkä-Sonkajärvi Iisalmi-Koirakoski-Nurmijoentie-Jyrkkä-Sonkajärvi-Iisalmi. Reilu satanen matkaa ja vauhti lomamoodissa sellainen 25, ellei yhteisesti muuta sovita.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Moi,

Me lähdemme road tripille kohti SyöteMTB:tä ensi viikon perjantaina. Tarkoituksena olisi, että pysähtelisimme eri kaupunkeihin ja tutustuisimme paikallisiin polkuihin ja niiden kuluttajiin. Maanantaina 28.7 olisimme näillä näkymin Iisalmessa. Löytyisiköhän tämän säikeen kautta rentoa lenkkiseuraa ja opasta paikallisille maastomestoille? Varoituksen sana, että me ajamme maastotandemilla, joten olemme "hieman" hitaampia kuin ajokoirat yleensä. Pystymme ajamaan kutakuinkin samoja polkuja kuin soolotkin (luonnollisesti tietyin rajoituksin, joiden yli pyörä kannetaan ;-) ) , joten pururata-ajelua ei tarvitse pelätä.

Terveisin 
Ville ja Elina

----------


## usko juntunen

Terve vaan TaitettaVille

Kuin myös tervetuloa Iisalmen poluille! Laitetaan päivämäärä korvan taa. Jos vain ollaan maisemissa opastusta järjestyy, on meinaan senverran mielenkiintoinen menopeli
tuo maastotandem :Hymy:  
Lienee kyse juurikin tästä kulkupelistä...http://pienetpyorat.blogspot.fi/2012...inonen-ja.html

ps. nyt ymärrän tiedustelut Syötteen pitkosten kurveista... :Vink:  Meillä sattuukin yllättäen olemaan just samalla kääntösäteellä varustettuja pitkoskurveja...

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Terve vaan TaitettaVille
> 
> Kuin myös tervetuloa Iisalmen poluille! Laitetaan päivämäärä korvan taa. Jos vain ollaan maisemissa opastusta järjestyy, on meinaan senverran mielenkiintoinen menopeli
> tuo maastotandem 
> Lienee kyse juurikin tästä kulkupelistä...http://pienetpyorat.blogspot.fi/2012...inonen-ja.html
> 
> ps. nyt ymärrän tiedustelut Syötteen pitkosten kurveista... Meillä sattuukin yllättäen olemaan just samalla kääntösäteellä varustettuja pitkoskurveja...



Juuri tuolla pelillä ollaan tien päällä. Toivottavati biorytmit sattuu kohdilleen ja päästään tutustumaan Iisalmen polkuihin vaikka sinun opastuksella. Kyselen tarkemmin, kun H-hetki lähestyy. 

Ville

----------


## Jampuli

Tuolla tandemilla kun pinkaisis konunousun ylös.... on kyllä mielenkiintoinen fillari :No huh!:

----------


## kmw

Ehtoota Iisalmi.

Maanantaina autoilin Kajjjaaniin ja matkala pysähdyin jättämään paksupyörän jälkiä Paloisvuorelle. On ihan *piip* hauska ajopaikka. Monta kertaa nousin mäen ylös tietä pitkin ja laskettelin polkuja alas. Ihan Linnanmäkeä. Ajoin myös sen merkityn reitin eikä ollut ihan pöllö jotos sekään. Olisin täältä kysellyt natiiviopasta, mutta kun foorumi oli nurin koko pyhänseudun niin ajelimpa itekseni. Tulen toistekin.

----------


## usko juntunen

Kiva kuulla *kmw*:n viihtyneen meijän paanoilla ja teretulamas toistekkin. Harmi, että foorumi oli just tuolloin nurin eikä tieto kulkenut. 

Itte joutanut aika vähän lomalla ollessa ajeleen oman kylän polkuja, kun on tullut rymyttyä tuolla Koillismaan suunnalla. Just eilen su. tulin ko. reissultain ja nukutti huonosti oudossa paikassa, eli omassa kotona...Pari viikkoa muutamaa yötä lukuunottamatta mennyt Koillismaan risukoissa telttaillessa ja tää viimeinen reissu, vaikka sen piti olla lomareissu, muuttui työreissuksi Kokalmuksen laavulla. "Jouduimme" Karpan kans pystyttämään laavun pihaan pyöränhuoltopiste&ajoharjoitteluradan! Täytyy erikseen kiitellä oppilaidemme motivaatiota niin pyörän säätöjen kuin ajotekniikan opiskelussa.

Niin, no kun tarkemmin miettii, sehän oli vain Kokalmuksen Vonkamiesten normipäivä... :Cool:  Kuvissa esiintyviltä henkilöiltä on kysytty ja saatu lupa kuvien julkaisuun f-foorumilla.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...KXiyciujrzdjQE

----------


## J T K

Karu on ollu kohtalo taas vonkamiehillä. Varsinki Karilla, aina se joutuu rassaushommiin ku muut hirnuu ympärillä. Tosin nyt taisi olla seura miellyttävämpää kö viimeksi. Sitkaita ukkoja ovat, ku jaksavat tuommosissa tympeissä risukoissa pyöriä viikkoja??

----------


## Etupainoinen

Lähtö 18.00 liikenneympyrän luona, omakotitien päästä. Tempo reitti: Peltosalmi - Kirma - Peltosalmi. Kirman tien päässä kääntyminen. Omalla vastuulla ja omatoimisella ajanotolla.

----------


## HarJus

Kävinpä päivänä muutamana paloskilla,sillankansi oli lentänyt huitsin nevadaan.
Epäilen että siellä on kaahattu  vähän liian kovaa...tai
onse voinut tulviva purokin sen viskata pois paikaltaan.
No pitkokset oli paikoillaan,ne onkin jämäkkää tekoa niihin pysty mikään.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Maanantai lähenee kovaa vauhtia. Onko Usko maisemissa ja/tai löytyisikö muita innokkaita opastamaan maanantaina meitä. Lähtö voi olla meidän puolesta milloin vain. Muistutan, että olemme tandemilla liikkeelllä, joten vauhtimme ei päätä huimaa.

Tänään olemme Mikkelissä ja huomenna muutama FF:n mikkeliläinen jäsen opastaa paikallisilla poluilla. 

Terv.

Ville ja Elina

----------


## Hardza

Toivotaan että Usko on maisemissa tietää varmasti kaikki paloisvuoren polut. Koitan itekki päästä mukaan kahtomaan tuota maastotandemilla ajua, kun ei oo ihan jokapäiväistä. Tällähetkellä vapaaratas on pyörästä ja ehkä vähä omastaki nupista jumissa ja polkimet pyörii vapaasti, jospa tuon avaamalla ja putsaamalla sais kuntoon.

----------


## usko juntunen

Nyt kävi niin et kulkutauti iski ja tatsunin pakoputki puskee kentunhäntää etelän suuntaan...Pakko lähtä hieman huilimaan eilisen Seinäjoen tankomarkkinoiden jälkeen.
Ei siel kyllä ollu läheskään niin kuuma ja työntäyteinen rupeama kuin Maaningan kasinolla to. iltana  :Vink:  :No huh!: 

Toivottavasti joku paikallinen ois opastamassa maastotandem kuskeja. Tunteehan Hardza suurimman osan poluista ja virallinen merkattu reitti on selkeä ajaa. Noin näppituntumalla ja tandemin ajo-ominaisuuksia tuntematta en ehkä ihan kaikkia Paloskin kalliopaanoja ajattaisi, mut nehän voi kätevästi ohittaa hukkaamatta varsinaista reittiä. En epäile kuskien ajotaitoja, mutta en myöskään yllytä ajamaan sokkona kaikkia kivikoita ko. pelillä.

Syöttellä nähdään!

t. Usko

----------


## Hardza

Ruumiinpesuneste tekee siis tehtävänsä ja jälki on sen mukaista. Ruostevellit on vapaarattaasta putsattu ja toivotaan että vehe toimii nyt. Mä voin tulla seuraks polkemaan huomenna ja kikkaillaan paloisvuoren ja saunaniemen polut kerran ristii läpi. Eiköhän tuolla hien saa pintaan  :Hymy:  Monenko aikaan TaittaVille ootte tulossa? Lähtö luonnollisesti sitten paloisvuoren parkkipaikalta.

----------


## juri78

Olisko pe iltapäivällä tai illalla Iisalmen polkuja tuntevaa ulkoiluttajaa meikäläiselle? XC tyylistä useamman tunnin lenkkiä olis toiveissa, vauhti reipas tai rauhallisempikin käy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Ruumiinpesuneste tekee siis tehtävänsä ja jälki on sen mukaista. Ruostevellit on vapaarattaasta putsattu ja toivotaan että vehe toimii nyt. Mä voin tulla seuraks polkemaan huomenna ja kikkaillaan paloisvuoren ja saunaniemen polut kerran ristii läpi. Eiköhän tuolla hien saa pintaan  Monenko aikaan TaittaVille ootte tulossa? Lähtö luonnollisesti sitten paloisvuoren parkkipaikalta.



Olemme jo Koljonvirralla, joten meille huomenna käy oikeastaan milloin vain. Voitko laittaa vaikka karttalinkin parkkipaikalle, niin tiedämme tulla varmasti oikeaan paikkaan.

Ville

----------


## Kalasi

> Olemme jo Koljonvirralla, joten meille huomenna käy oikeastaan milloin vain. Voitko laittaa vaikka karttalinkin parkkipaikalle, niin tiedämme tulla varmasti oikeaan paikkaan.
> 
> Ville



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...512042&lang=fi

----------


## Hardza

Oisko Aamulla heti klo 10:00? Tuleeko muita seuraks ajamaan?

----------


## TaitettaVille

> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...512042&lang=fi



Kiitoksia, oikeaan paikkaan olimme tulossa.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Oisko Aamulla heti klo 10:00? Tuleeko muita seuraks ajamaan?



Kympiltä käy!

----------


## OssiP

No onhan tuo tandemi maastossa pakko nähdä. Matkaan lähden myös siis, kun aikataulukin on oikein sopiva.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Vaikka henk. koht. jo kiiteltiin opastuksesta ja ajoseurasta, niin laitetaan myös julkisesti. Mainioita polkuja lähtee Paloisvuoren huipulta. Ehdin jo perähenkilön kanssa funtsia, että paluumatkalla Syötteeltä voisi käydä muutaman kerran laskemassa Hardzan näyttämiä kalliopolkuja.

----------


## usko juntunen

Kaik on menny ilmeisesti ok. päätellen halusta uusata Paloski- turnee.

*Syöte lähestyy ja sillä kyselen tarviiko joku meän porukoista majoitusta? 2 mahtuu tunturimajaan Syötteen huipulla aivan maalin tuntumassa. Korsu varattu pe-su*

e: tuo harjus:in  mainitsema silta seon kummallinen liitelijä! Ainakin kolome kertaa olen sen tänä suvena palauttanut oikealle reitille. On mulla pientä suurempi epäilys tekijöistä..
Kaksipyöräisten ei lihasvoimalla liikkuvien ajoneuvojen kuskit. Korrrostan, tämä on vain epäily...

Tämä/nämä vandaalit eivät taida ymmärtää sitä, että mtb-reitti ja siihen kuuluvat rakenteet silta mukaanlukien, ovat Iisalmen kaupungin virallinen liikuntapaikka ja tällaisista tekosista kaupunki 
voi tehdä rikosilmoituksen. Esim. Haukiniemen jalkapallokentällä on revitelty autolla ja se on poliisin tutkinnassa.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Kaik on menny ilmeisesti ok. päätellen halusta uusata Paloski- turnee.



En tiedä, jättikö Hardza ja Ossi vaikeimmat polut näyttämättä, mutta maanantaina ajetut pätkät oli mainioita. Pidimme erityisesti Paloisvuoren päältä lähtevistä kalliopätkistä. Haastavimpia pätkiä olivat Saunaniemen(?) suuntaan menevät juurihoidot ja pehmeät paikat.

----------


## Hardza

https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/380470630/1086191

 Tuossa näkyy reitit mitkä kierrettiin. Pienenpiä ja vaikeimpi pätkiä varmasti löytyy, mutta aika hyvin "pääreitit" tuli kierrettyä. Paluumatkalla etelään sitten käydä läpi muitakin uria  :Hymy:

----------


## Rankkis

Moro
Onko teillä mitenkä yhteislenkkejä viikonloppuisin? Voisin ängetä alottelija matkaan joskus. Viime viikolla tuli saunaniemenlenkki käytyä ajelee mut näkis muitakin reittejä.

----------


## HiMa

Tänään näyttää olevan normaali kesäsää, joten kaikki maantielenkille aikovat mukaan porukkaan klo 17.15. Tänään saattaa tulla kaks vauhtiryhmääkin, mikäli eiliset keskustelut vielä pitävät paikkansa.

----------


## juri78

> Olisko pe iltapäivällä/illalla tai la aamuna/ap Iisalmen polkuja tuntevaa lenkkiseuraa meikäläiselle? XC tyylistä useamman tunnin lenkkiä olis toiveissa, vauhti reipas tai rauhallisempikin käy. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

> Olisko pe iltapäivällä tai illalla Iisalmen polkuja tuntevaa ulkoiluttajaa meikäläiselle? XC tyylistä useamman tunnin lenkkiä olis toiveissa, vauhti reipas tai rauhallisempikin käy. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sattuu olemaan just tuolloin Syöte-mtb ja muutama pyörän ulkoiluttaja on poissa maisemista. Jos käy niin ettei ketään paikallista ilmaannu paikalle, seurailet vain vaaleansinisellä maalilla 
merkattua reittiä. Jossain kohtaa on myös lisäksi oranssia väriä, joka meinaa luontopolkua. Paloskin alueella luontevin kiertosuunta on vastapäivään.

----------


## juri78

> Sattuu olemaan just tuolloin Syöte-mtb ja muutama pyörän ulkoiluttaja on poissa maisemista. Jos käy niin ettei ketään paikallista ilmaannu paikalle, seurailet vain vaaleansinisellä maalilla 
> merkattua reittiä. Jossain kohtaa on myös lisäksi oranssia väriä, joka meinaa luontopolkua. Paloskin alueella luontevin kiertosuunta on vastapäivään.



Kiitti vinkistä. Olisko heittää karttalinkkiä tuonne paloskille?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Parkkipaikka:  http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...&mode=&lang=fi

Paloisvuoren päällä pururadan molemmin puolin kulkee ristiin rastiin myös virallisessa opastaulussa näkymättömiä polkuja. Siellä kannatta hieman katsoa ettei törmää frisbee golffaajiin. 
Vuoren päällä voi ajaa huoletta merkattua polkua molempiin suuntiin. Samoin tuolla 5-tien itäpuolella Saunaniemessä.

Myös Hardzan postauksessa näkyy hyvin polut.

----------


## juri78

Kiitti, kyllä näillä vinkeillä löytyy polut. Jos olis aamusta joku lähdössä seuraksi niin ilmottautukoot!  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hardza

Ei pääse mukaan, mutta tässä yksi reitti mikä kulkee kangasmaastossa tasaisia uria, jos sellaisi tykkää ajaa. 
https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/362328022/1086191

----------


## usko juntunen

Se Kalle mäni ja voitti Syöte-mtb 120km kisan! Onnittelut.

e: myös meidän poluilla vierraillut maastotandem kaksikko tuli maaliin ehkä hieman väsyneenä, mutta onnellisina. Käsittämätön suoritus! Onnittelut myös heille tästä naapurikämpästä  :Hymy: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...bJ7rub-K6LhAE#

Tulokset:  http://syotemtb.fi/tulokset_2014.html

----------


## juri78

Hyvä vaihteleva, osittain tekninen lenkki löytyi merkattuna Paloisniemestä. Kiitti ohjeista, varmasti tulee käytyä uudemman kerran samoilla poluilla!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HarJus

Onnittelut Kallelle !

Oma suoritus päättyi pyörärikkoon n.40km kohalla.
Paluumatkalla nakkasin pyörän Iijokeen,löytäjä saa pitää.
Ei tuommosta romua kannata etsiä.
Kaikesta huolimatta Maastopyöräily on mukavaa näin veteraani-iässä.

----------


## usko juntunen

Mikä se NYT Jussilla pyörästä hajos??  Tiijä tuosta mukavuudesta sillon ko okein kramppaa, kuten tänään hieman ennen Syötteen hiihtostadionia ja siinä frisbeegolffaajat hengaili, 
niin ajattelin liittyä joukkoon....sitten krampit hellitti ja eksä lennätti lopussa olevan mokoman kukkulan yli että heilahti...ON se hieno laji, varsinkin kun Syöte tarjoo sitä itteensä Maastopyöräilyä 
eikä mitään hiekkatietä.

----------


## HiMa

Onnee Kallelle 1. sijasta ja Uskolle sarjansa viitosesta!

----------


## HarJus

Eppäilen vapaa-ratasta vai mikä se on ?Polkimet rupes  lyömään tyhjää,niinkuin ois tulpatonta moppoo polkenu.
No kaikesta huolimatta uutta matoa koukkuun.

----------


## Hardza

Siellä jossain se häikkä on. Mulla oli vapaarattaan kynnet niin paskassa, ettei enää toiminu ja polkimet pyöri tyhjää.

----------


## Johannes

Onnittelut Kallelle voitosta. Kovat on kovia.

----------


## HiMa

Lapinlahdelle päin olevaa kevyen liikenteen väylää on alettu korjaamaan tänään. Asfalttia on kuorittu...
Homman pitäisi olla ohi viikossa.
Minusta hyvä ja erittäin hyväpintainen vaihtoehtoreitti on ajella Vieremälle, vaikka raviradan kautta. 

Ja tiistaina taitais olla tempoilut klo 18?

----------


## harbom

Keskivikon yhteislenkillä oli 9 kammenvääntäjää.Ajetiin kahdella erivauhtisella ryhmällä.Suuntana Sokajärvi pika ryhmä purttas Peltomäen risteyksestä Sonkakoskelle tempoon myö hitahat n.25km/t hissuteltiin Kangaslammille vastaan.Sonkajärvellä Gasthaus tarjos mahdollisuuden suun kostutkseen (iso sama kuin pienikin) hinnat kohtuulliset..Takas tultiin välillä purtaten ripeeseen tahtiin.





Kiitos lenkki seurasta.

----------


## usko juntunen

Pätkähti piähän, että mitenhän ne Tiilikalle ajetut pitkostarpeet nykysin makailee? Jos joku sattuu sielläpäin liikkumaan niin pannu on kuumana Pikkukokalmuksella, eli Kosevan kupeeella vihree Vaude

----------


## usko juntunen

> Pätkähti piähän, että mitenhän ne Tiilikalle ajetut pitkostarpeet nykysin makailee? Jos joku sattuu sielläpäin liikkumaan niin pannu on kuumana Pikkukokalmuksella, eli Kosevan kupeeella vihree Vaude



Siellähän ne suossa mäjöttää edelleen, mutta eipä se menoa haitannu. Paluumatkalla noukin lisää rusinoita pullasta, eli Huuhkaja-Haatainniemi. Siellä olkii joku ajellu hieman leveillä ajolinjoilla ko puita katuillu ihan urakalla.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Oo9-ib--GaggE#

----------


## HiMa

Eilen ajeltiin kauden pisin yhteislenkki maantiellä, reilu 140 km.
Reitti Iisalmi-Pielavesi-Martikkala-Lapinlahti-Iisalmi. Vauhtiakin oli... 
Kiitos kaikille vetomiehille, tääkin pysyi perässä kohtuullisesti!

----------


## HiMa

Kuopiossa letkeä maastopyörätapahtuma Kalakukon Kierros 6.9.

Lisäinfot tästä ja naamakirjasta
http://kalakukonkierros.fi/

----------


## Dr TuKo

Lapinlahden suunnan pyörätie jälleen ajokunnossa ainakin Nerkoon kirpputorille asti.

----------


## usko juntunen

Onnittelut Jampulille Pyssymäen maracupin täysmatkan kunniakkaasta suorituksesta! Luulen ettei se Miljoonan Kiven polkukaan tuottanut suurempaa tuskaa ihan vain Paloskilla nähdyn perusteella.

On kyllä Nivalan porukka saanut aikaan hienon kisareitin! Mistähän myö saatas kaivuri, niin tehtäs samanlaista ränniä mitä oli siinä hiihtostadionin lähellä.

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntain lenkille 4 lähtijää Suunnattin Varpaisjärvelle Lapinlahdella kirimiehet antoi tasotusta kävivät sakolla nerkoonniemellä. Kiini saivat muutama kilometri ennen Varpaisjärvee.Tehtiin jako Vesa ja Jouni suuntasivat Korpijärvelle kahville Me Jarmon kanssa käytiin hakemassa vautia Tahkon tieltä Suurmäestä jotta sain sopivasti kilometrejä lisää.Piti saaha 6500km täyteen.





Kiitokset vauhtia oli sopivasti

----------


## Jampuli

> Onnittelut Jampulille Pyssymäen maracupin täysmatkan kunniakkaasta suorituksesta! Luulen ettei se Miljoonan Kiven polkukaan tuottanut suurempaa tuskaa ihan vain Paloskilla nähdyn perusteella.



Kiitos kiitos. Miljoonan kiven polku ei ollu kyllä vaikea, paitsi toisella kiekalla kun vettä sato ja kivet muuttu liukkaaksi.

----------


## harbom

Onnittelut Kalle ja Usko

----------


## Hardza

On taas ilmeisesti samassa ojassa ollu monsuuni kun siltaki liikkuna.. nostelin paikalleen, katotaa mite pitkää nyt pysyy  Paloskin päällä pariin kivikkokohtaan jumppailin hieman lisää kiviä katotaa huomaako kukaa eroa  :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Silta oli paikoillaan tänään iltaseihtemän aikoihin ennen rankkasadetta, mutta sehän saattoi viedä taas sillan mennessään...Huomasin kyllä kivien liikkuneen ihan siistiin riviin, varsinkin vuoren kalliopätkällä. Toinen kivien siirtymä oli murtuneen varpaan solan lasku. Ihan ok. jos ajaa ylöspäin.

----------


## diisel

Uskolle ja muille tiedoksi!
http://www.luontoon.fi/Ajankohtaista...ailijoita.aspx

----------


## harbom

*POHJOIS-SAVON AVOIMET ALUEMESTARUUSKILPAILUT MAANTIEPYÖRÄILYN*
*TEMPOAJOSSA*

 SONKAJÄRVELLÄ KANGASLAMMIN HIIHTOKESKUKSESSA

 sunnuntai *7.9.2014 KLO. 13.00*

MATKA 10 km
Osanottomaksu 10€, jäseniltä ei maksua.
SARJAT: NAISET, Naiset 50v, MIEHET, N20, M20, M40, M50,M55, M60,M65 ja M70
Tarvittaessa junnuille oma sarja. 

ILMOITTAUTUMINEN: KALERVO SIRVIÖ p. 0440711141 tai kalervo.sirvio@meili.fi perjantaina 5.09.14 MENNESSÄ.  
SUKEVAN KISA

----------


## Polkukone1

Silta näytti olevan paikallaan rankka sateen aikaan kun olin juuri silloin lenkillä paloskilla ja sillan yli tuli kyllä komeasti vettä.Siltaa ei näkynyt  :Hymy:  ja yli siitä pääsi ajamalla.noin 20cm oli sillan ylitse vettä

----------


## Etupainoinen

Hei, maantie ajokenkiä olisi kolme paria jäänyt varastoon. Vähän erikokoista ja lestistä 41-43 jalalle sopivia, niken ja spectra olivat merkit ainakin, kolmatta kenkäparia en muista. Lookin polkimetkin löytyvät mukaan yhdelle kenkäparille. 5-10 euroa jos raaskit kenkäparista maksaa. Laittele viestiä tai ota lenkillä hihasta niin käydään kengät kahtoo mukaasi.

t. MJ

----------


## harbom

Kirman tempo 14.9.2014 klo 12.oo Ilmottautuminen Ohenmäensuoralla olevalla kentällä klo 11.oo alkaen Lähtöpaikka Huotarista kaupalta.
Osallistumismaksu 10€

----------


## usko juntunen

> Silta näytti olevan paikallaan rankka sateen aikaan kun olin juuri silloin lenkillä paloskilla ja sillan yli tuli kyllä komeasti vettä.Siltaa ei näkynyt  ja yli siitä pääsi ajamalla.noin 20cm oli sillan ylitse vettä



Siltahan on sitten jo valmiina tulevaa maastotriathlonia varten...oon kuullu että tri-kisoissa uidaan. Ei vaan oikeasti olen miettinyt josko iskis paalut ojan penkkaan ja pulttais sillan kiinni tuimilla teräspulteilla, joiden kannat sitten tilsis niin et sillan "lainaajan" jakari lipsuu.  Myös pitkosten asentoa  vois hieman korjailla. Ovat hakeneet paikkaansa kuin Kallio-Herkon uuni. Niin ja se puu joka, kohta hojeltuu pitkoksille pitänee sahata pois.

On muuten se silta Japanista kotosin! Sen päällä tuli työpaikalleni cnc-sorvi Jaappanista ja kerjäsin sen halkopinon pohjaksi, mutta päätyi lopulta sinne mtb-reitin sillaksi.

----------


## HarJus

> Siltahan on sitten jo valmiina tulevaa maastotriathlonia varten...oon kuullu että tri-kisoissa uidaan. Ei vaan oikeasti olen miettinyt josko iskis paalut ojan penkkaan ja pulttais sillan kiinni tuimilla teräspulteilla, joiden kannat sitten tilsis niin et sillan "lainaajan" jakari lipsuu.  Myös pitkosten asentoa  vois hieman korjailla. Ovat hakeneet paikkaansa kuin Kallio-Herkon uuni. Niin ja se puu joka, kohta hojeltuu pitkoksille pitänee sahata pois.
> 
> On muuten se silta Japanista kotosin! Sen päällä tuli työpaikalleni cnc-sorvi Jaappanista ja kerjäsin sen halkopinon pohjaksi, mutta päätyi lopulta sinne mtb-reitin sillaksi.



Niin nuista pitkoksista.Nehän vois nostaa reilusti maasta aluksi vaikka puolimetriä ja toinen lankku pois.Tulis meinaan sitä HAASTETTA.Eihän oikeet pitkokset oo tuommoset,ketkähän nuo tehny.Varaosakauppias vois lähtee tähän mukkaan.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Tulukee ajelemmaan kuopijon muastoon. Parin viikon päästä kalakukonkierros.fi Ilimoettautukkee ja tulukee tulukee!

----------


## Hardza

Ollaa jo tulossa, kallaveasj vaikee kutsuu  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Kalakukkoon täältäkin! Koko päiväksi hubaa.

----------


## harbom

Onnittelut Rokuan käviöille Kalle 3 ja Usko parantaa kun ? juoksuaan Hienoo ONNEE

----------


## usko juntunen

Juu, kiitosta vaa Rokuan ja Pyssymäen onnitteluista. Rokualla oli tankissa dieseliä ja sekin talvilaatua. Kone alkoi kiertää aivan liian myöhään ajatellen oman sarjan sijoituksia. "Pojat" pisti pitkän päätyyn ja se oli siinä ja pulinat pois.
--------------------------------

Meän maastopyöräreitin kummitussilta oli taas saanut ilmaa siipiensä alle :Vihainen:  Vaan johan on kele, jos sen vielä tekkee...Lastasin tatsunin ronkkaan kättäpitempää ja liimasin sillan 
niin ettei se ainakaan tulvan mukaan lähe. Samoilla tulilla hoitelin sen pitkosten päälle hojeltumassa olevan lahon puun. Se olkii sitkaampi puu mitä ootin, sillä vasta kolmannen kerran kun kajautin kypäräni siihen, se antautui. Se puu, tai mitä siitä on tähteenä on nyt silta-arkkuna. Just ko olin saanut pultattua sillan, niin paikalle sattui sopivasti tuttu stuntti. 
Juntasin rautakangella metrin paalut sillan nurkkiin ja keskelle. Samalla kaivelin ojaa syvemmäksi ja sorastin sillan molemmat puolet. Kilo mäni viijen tuuman nauloja. Niin ja yksi kirvesvarsi. Nykyään pittä olla repun perusvarustus: moottorisaha, kirves, rautakanki, kuokka ja kilo nauloja.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CJOz86SbyKG2Fg

----------


## J T K

Uujii on näemmä alkanu Jaatiseksi. Täällä on ollu vähän samoja oireita viimeaikoina. Stuntit ovat ajaneet kilpaa kun ite on viihtynyt pusikoita parsimassa. Tosin Rokuan tapauksessa Jaska stunttasi niin komeasti ettei itellä olis ollu asiaa kun jälkiä seuraamaan  :Vink:

----------


## usko juntunen

Heh, sitä on luettu Paasilinnan mölläriä Liippapitäjässä. En oo siltainsinjööri Jaatinen, mutta tuommosen värkkäsin. Tiijä kestääkö termiittien hyökkäystä. Jos ei kestä niin tilataan samanlaiset kuin Nivalassa Pyssymäen mtb-reitillä, 20mm harjateräksestä kokoon harsitut. Jaskan kanssa raatailtiin lähtöpaikalla sekä kisan jäkipuinneissa. Niin ja näinhän ma Jaskan selän häviävän horisonttiin jossain eka vitosen tietämillä. ps. pientä Hossan vierotusoiretta on ilimassa...

----------


## isoH59

Uskohan näyttää olevan myytinmurtaja. Vielä tuo Pispalan homma vähän auki.

----------


## usko juntunen

Pispalan myytinmurto vaikuttaa meleko töiseltä urakalta. On tuota vertailumateriaalia jonniiverran enämpi kuin kirveissä...

Siltahommista kuulin huhua, että Jaatisen hommat siirtyisivät kaupungin liikuntatoimen kontolle ja tulee semmoset sillat jotka pysyy. Tai millä tuonkaan takaa, kun porakaivojakin siirtelevät.

----------


## HiMa

SM-maastoduathlon ja kuntosarjat Paloisvuoren maastossa pidetään lauantaina 27.9. klo 12 alkaen.

Lisätiedot Iisalmen Visan nettisivulla
SM-maastoduathlon

----------


## usko juntunen

> Uskolle ja muille tiedoksi!
> http://www.luontoon.fi/Ajankohtaista...ailijoita.aspx



Tuossahan puhutaan haamuretkeilijöistä ja me on ymmärretty ko. määritelmä siten; ensin uhotaan lähteä, mutta ei  sit kummiskaan lähetä.
Noh, aamusella lähetään retkeilemään Metsähallituksen hallinnoimille poluille....raporttia tulee tai sitten ei.

----------


## HiMa

Sunnuntaina edelleen starttiaika maantielenkille on klo 9.

----------


## usko juntunen

Nuo duahlon kisat kun lähestyy nii piettiin leiri tuossa ihan lähialuella...pe. juostiin, la. pyöräiltiin ja illalla sitä vasta juostiinnii. Minä hirveesti piä kirjoo kilsoista tai tunneista, mut neljä oli tuo viimesin setti. Ihan hämärän rajoille vedettiin.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...PHRwZHC4ZXEOA#

----------


## HiMa

Jäsenet harbom ja allekirjoittanut kävivät pyörähtämässä piäkirkolla ajamassa Tour de Helsingin. Oli ihan kiva yhteislenkki! Ens vuonna vois lähtee isommalla porukalla?  :Hymy: 

Matkavauhti oli siinä mun ryhmässä 33,5km/h, jota tämmönen naisihminenkin pystyy näköjään ajamaan suht kevyesti. Kivaa oli!

----------


## HiMa

Torstaina myös erityisesti maastopyöräilijät paikan päälle kertoilemaan ja näyttämään Paloisvuoren hienoja reittejä! 
Tarkoitus vetää non-stoppina lyhyttä lenkkiä, jos innokkaita tulee paikalle pyörineen.

Ilmoitusta tässä:


Tule tutustumaan ja kokeilemaan eri lajeja:

IIPPOLA FRIBAUS

•	frisbee heittonäytöksiä, opastusta lajiin.


IISALMEN VISA

Suunnistus
•	kiintorastisuunnistusta Paloisvuorella.
•	lapsille emit-leimausrata.

Maastopyöräily / triathlon
•	maastopyörä reittiopastusta Paloisvuorella.
•	mäkiloikkaharjoitus, juoksu.

Maastohiihto
•	mahdollisuus kokeilla rullasuksihiihtoa hiekalla. Omat hiihtokengät, sauvat ja kypärä mukaan (säävaraus, ei vesisateella). 
•	sauvarinneharjoitus, lihaskuntoharjoitus.

IISALMEN LATU

•	opastusta oikeaan sauvakävelytekniikkaan.


KAHVI JA MEHUTARJOILU

JÄRJESTÄJÄT:
Iisalmen Latu
Iisalmen Visa
Iippola Fribaus
Vapake

----------


## usko juntunen

Kun ajatte Paloskin päällä kalliopaanaa elekää hämmästykö, jos näette punertavia kiviä! Ne eivät ole meteoriitteja, vaan sm-maastoduathlonia varten merkattuja takavaihtajan päivityskiviä.
Tai siis maalauksen tarkoitus on välttää päivitys. Lupa on saatu kaupungilta kivien merkkaukseen. Pyörittelin muutaman polun laidalla vaanivan polkimien päivityskiven sivummalle ilman että reitin luonne siitä kärsii. Jos huomaatte jotain kiviä yms. mikä pitäisi merkata tai korjata, pistäkää infoa. Katselkaa reittiä sillä silmällä kuin ajaisitte sitä ekakertaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Torstaina myös erityisesti maastopyöräilijät paikan päälle kertoilemaan ja näyttämään Paloisvuoren hienoja reittejä! 
> Tarkoitus vetää non-stoppina lyhyttä lenkkiä, jos innokkaita tulee paikalle pyörineen.
> 
> Ilmoitusta tässä:
> 
> 
> Tule tutustumaan ja kokeilemaan eri lajeja:
> 
> IIPPOLA FRIBAUS
> ...



Maastopyöräilyosasto kiittää kaikkia mukana olleita tahoja, sekä reitteihin tutustuneita.
Kuvia tapahtumasta pyöräilylasien  läpi katsottuna:  https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...O7KntKR7MXBowE

----------


## harbom

Huomenna jos lähtiöitä pyörällä Sonkajärvelle lähtö klo 11.oo Makkaralahden leikkipuiston kohdalta


Eikun mukaan Tempo ajoihin
ps. kuva v 2013

----------


## usko juntunen

Hiihtokausi lähestyy yhä kiihtyvällä vauhdilla ja tarttis alakaa reenaan. Ei mittää, tuumasta toimeen. Jätkät veti pertsalla kivituhkaa ja mä kuokalla heinikkoo :Hymy:

----------


## Polkukone1

Minä jo ihmettelinki että mitä varte siel joku kiviä maalaillu ku just tulin lenkiltä.Ei ainaskaan siellä mitään pahoja ollu ku ensikertaa tänään ajoin sen ylälenkin ales.Mukavan vauhdikas ja tekninen pätkä kyllä siinä äkkiseltään itsensä hapoille melkein sai alas päin menneskin.

----------


## ipik

velipojan kanssa käytiin tutustumassa paloskin dualthon rataan ohikulku matkalla sonkajärveltä,rata on tosi vaativa jo melkein veteraaneille,työntelyksi meni monessa kohtaa.kiitokset himalle reitin opastuksesta.

----------


## harbom

Kirman tempo 14.9.2014 klo 12.oo Ilmottautuminen Ohenmäensuoralla olevalla kentällä klo 11.oo alkaen Lähtöpaikka on muuttunut eli olemme Kirman takana Lähto Aisomäki/Kirman risteys Maali Pien Ahmon risteys eli harjoitus tempon matka. Palkinnot: sitten paikka entinen
(Lasten pikamatka Ohenmäen suoralla)
Jos lapsia tulossa ajamaan ilmoitekee mulle hiukan ikiä puh.045 3279779
Jotta saadaan järjetelyt kuntoon.
...

----------


## HiMa

> velipojan kanssa käytiin tutustumassa paloskin dualthon rataan ohikulku matkalla sonkajärveltä,rata on tosi vaativa jo melkein veteraaneille,työntelyksi meni monessa kohtaa.kiitokset himalle reitin opastuksesta.



Tulkaahan toistekin!

----------


## usko juntunen

Pikapiknikki Ölökylle. Jo monet kerrat noilla kulmilla ajallessa miettiny millainen on Ala-Ölkyltä Julma Ölkylle ja siitä edelleen Ölkynperän  kiertävä Ölkyn Ähkäsy.  Pyöräilyyn ko. reitti ei kyllä sovi,
vaikka polun alku molemmista päistä saattaakin  siltä näyttää. Totuus paljastuu kyllä aika pian, kun melkeinpä joutuu tossuja tunkkaamaan. Kyltissä väitetään polun pituudeksi 10km. mutta
tuntui kyllä paaaljon pitemmältä, vai tehneekö reitin vaativuus tehtävänsä. Polku sahaa jatkuvasti ylösalas kanjonin reunoja. Nousumetrejäkin lienee kohtullisesti, joten kevyt varustus on pop.
Vettä on aivan turha mukanansa kantaa, sillä kirkasvetisiä puroja tulee tiheään. Ajankulusta ei oo sen tarkempaa kuvaa, kuin aamukasilta polokasin peiskämpiltä ja repun läppä lepatti iltaviiteen.
Kyllä muuten senjäläkeen tipahti lohenluihake meleko äkkiä kitusiin. Jäläkiruuvaks söen ison pitsan. Hiilloksella puahetun. Röyh!

Tällähii reisulla joutu vaihelootaa sepittämään...valitettavasti kyseessä oli eksän loota. Nii, ja kävihhän mie tanssilavallakin, mut ilta oli niin nuor vielä ettei kettään ollunna paikalla.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...POA_NTu8fGyvwE

----------


## harbom

Kirman tempo 14.9.2014 klo 12.oo Ilmottautuminen Ohenmäensuoralla olevalla kentällä klo 11.oo alkaen Lähtöpaikka on muuttunut eli olemme Kirman takana Lähto Aisomäki/Kirman risteys Maali Pien Ahmon risteys eli harjoitus tempon matka. Palkinnot: sitten paikka entinen
(Lasten pikamatka Ohenmäen suoralla)
Jos lapsia tulossa ajamaan ilmoitekee mulle hiukan ikiä puh.045 3279779
Jotta saadaan järjetelyt kuntoon.
Kaikki mukaan testaamaan kuntoaa Osallistumis maksu 10€ ps. ei lapsilta

----------


## usko juntunen

Vielä maastoduathlon-kisan pyöräreitin spekulointia: 

Reitin vaativuudesta tai sen puutteesta on monenlaista mielipidettä.  Tässä omin silmin nähtynä kun 13v. junnu lainapyörällä lenkkarit  jalassa, reittiä koskaan näkemättä ajaa heittämällä reitin läpi,
myös ne virallisen mtb-reitin vaativimmat pätkät, jotka eivät sisälly  maastoduathlonin reittiin. Samalla reitillä on myös pidetty  maastopyöräilyn alkeiskurssia ja kaikki oppilaat ovat sen ehjinä läpi  ajaneet. Kaikella kunnioituksella; osa oppilaista oli meitä jo hieman ohimoilta harmaantuneita, mutta eipä tuo ajamista haitannu kun asenne oli kohillaan... :Cool: 

Kuvat: 8, 13 ja 14 ovat juurikin maastoduathloniin kuulumatonta pätkää. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...O7KntKR7MXBowE

 Reitin ajettavuutta on viilattu entistä sujuvammaksi. Kaupungin  liikuntatoimi on rakentanut pari siltaa, sekä pari matalampaa ojaa  hoidettu rumpuputkilla ja soralla. Omana työnä poisteltu 
muutama kanto, sekä pientä raivausta/ajolinjojen viiilausta tehty. Puutu muutaku  lemminkäisen firman palvelut.... :Leveä hymy: 
Täytyy vielä erikseen kiitellä liikuntatoimen aktiivisuutta reitin ylläpidosta!

----------


## Rankkis

Kävin läskiä tänään ulkoiluttamassa ja hyvät oli reitit paloskilla. Vieläku ei eksys reitiltä  :Hymy:

----------


## Polkukone1

Kyllä siel on hienot reitit.Ja maali täpliä ku seurailee ni aika vaikea eksyä.Ite ajellu kaverin kanssa ja tänäänkin oli sen poika mukana ja hyvin sekin siel vetää.Tuntuu ettei itse tahdo peräs pysyä aina.15 km tuli tänään lenkille mittaa kuis muilla kun näytti siellä muitakin ajajia olevan.

----------


## usko juntunen

Iso käsi nuorelle kuskille! Eipä näyttänyt kivet menoa haittaavan. Joo, siinä oli minun lisäksi pari naapurikylän poikaa tutustumassa parin viikon päästä pidettävään maastoduathlonin reittiin.

----------


## ipik

kiitokset uskolle maasto pyöräilyn oppi tunnista ja reitin opastuksesta,ajoseurasta.oli hieno päivä iisalmessa.tempoa ja maastoa.

----------


## usko juntunen

Ollos hyvät vuan nuapurkylän poejat. Pienen hienosäädön jälkeen meno oli vallan hurjaa, ottaen huomioon veljesten aamupäivällä verryttelynä ajetun tempo-kisan. Pitkoksilla ajo loksahti kerrasta kohilleen! Asenne oli jo valmiiksi kohillaan  Harmillinen rengasrikko kellotuskierroksella, ja melkein laitan sen omaan piikkiin, kun en varoittanut salakavalasta  kallion reunasta, joka on tyhjännyt joskus myös oman gummin. Haveripaikka maisemoidaan/maalataan ennen kisaa. Kiitti vaan vierailusta meidän poluille.

----------


## HiMa

Kaupungilla on taas ripeää toimintaa. Aamulla olin yhteydessä sorakuormasta ja jo klo 14 kieppeillä tuli ilmoitus, että lasti on tullut.

Olisi soran siirtotalkoot nyt tulevana keskiviikkona, välillä vähän yläkroppatreeniä siis! Mukaan lapiot, kottikärryt, niin saadaan homma tehtyä joutuisasti. Aika vois olla klo 17.30, niin päivätyöläisetkin ehtivät paremmin paikalle... Kokoonnutaan Marjahakaan menevän latupohjan kohdilla, jossa myös sorakasat ovat.

----------


## HiMa

Ja SM-duatloonin osalta sellanen info, että 60+ -vuotiaat ajelee samaa reittiä kuin alle 18v. ja kuntosarja. Pitäis olla hauska ja riittävän helppo.

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos talkooporukalle! Loistavaa työtä!

----------


## usko juntunen

Nyt ei tartte snorkkelia! Ja talkoisiin kuului makkarat. Kiitti tarjoilusta.

----------


## usko juntunen

Jees! Olipas mahtipolut 7-Veljeksen sm-kisassa. Se vaan huono puoli, kun nyt ei mikään tunnu miltään. Paloskin pienet tekniikkapätkät muistuttavat lähinnä pururataa, jos ei pyöritellä jo kerran sivuun siirrettyjä kiviä takas reitille :Cool:  Oli paras reitti- ja kisa koko kesänä siitäkin huolimati, että oman sarjan pojat jätti lähdössä minut kuin nallin kalliolle. Vain pölypilvi jäi reittimerkiksi. 
Koitin minä tuolla sohlolla perään paahtaa minkä kerkesin, mutta sinne ne puskaan hävisivät....No sit alkoi tulla röllipolkua, jota muuten riitti mualiman tappiin, niin että yölläkin unissaan kuution
kokoset kivet vyöry päälle :Hymy:

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Jees! Olipas mahtipolut 7-Veljeksen sm-kisassa. Se vaan huono puoli, kun nyt ei mikään tunnu miltään. Paloskin pienet tekniikkapätkät muistuttavat lähinnä pururataa, jos ei pyöritellä jo kerran sivuun siirrettyjä kiviä takas reitille Oli paras reitti- ja kisa koko kesänä siitäkin huolimati, että oman sarjan pojat jätti lähdössä minut kuin nallin kalliolle. Vain pölypilvi jäi reittimerkiksi. 
> Koitin minä tuolla sohlolla perään paahtaa minkä kerkesin, mutta sinne ne puskaan hävisivät....No sit alkoi tulla röllipolkua, jota muuten riitti mualiman tappiin, niin että yölläkin unissaan kuution
> kokoset kivet vyöry päälle




Joo oltiin "tiimin" eli uj:n kanssa taas reissussa.. Oli mahtava reitti, ylivoimaisesti teknisin mitä olen ajanut xcm kisoissa. Oli semmosta kivikko, kalliokko, juurakkonousua jotka juuri ja juuri pääsi ylös ja jyrkkiä laskuja jotka juuri ja juuri uskalsi laskea alas.. väliin tietenkin tietä ja helpompaa polkua ja pitkospuita. Oli todella rankka reitti vaikka nousumetrejä ei ollut kuin 660 metriä vajaan 70km lenkillä. Teknisellä reitillä joutuu keskittymään niin paljon ajamiseen. Ite ajo sujui alussa hyvin, mutta jossain 10km kohdalla menin kaverin perässä väärää reittiä jonkun matkaa kunnes tajuttiin että täällä ei kisareitti mene. No oma mokahan se on. Tuloksena ihan tyydyttävä 14 sija, vaikkakin 10 sakkiin oli odotukset.

----------


## HiMa

Kaikki kynnelle kykenevät huomenna perjantaina Paloskille. Rakennetaan kisakeskus, merkataan reittiä... klo 15 alkaen. Rautakanki on oikein hyvä varuste  :Hymy: 
Ja lauantaina homma jatkuu heti aamusta, jolloin laitetaan viimeset sulut reitille ja pystytetään teltat. Tästä aikataulusta ilmoitan pe iltana.

Kiitos jo nyt kaikille talkoolaisille! On ollut ilo nähdä miten hienosti ootte tässä mukana!

----------


## HiMa

Siellä se pojottaa. Kisakeskus. Ja aamulla tsekataan muutamat jutut ennen starttia. "Käskynjako" talkoolaisille klo 11 ajanottorakennuksen päädyssä, jotka eivät vielä tehtäviään tiedä.
Talkoolaisille on eväät "firman puolesta", mutta ota oma juomapullo ja/tai termari matkaan. Täytetään sopivilla eväillä.

Tehään sellaset kisat, että tulevat toistekin!

----------


## usko juntunen

Muistuttaisin parista jutusta koskien huomista  maastoduathlon kisaa. Kilpailijan kirittäminen merkatulla reitillä niin vierellä, takana kuin edessäkin on kielletty juosten tai pyöräillen.  Muuten suap ja pittääkin huutoo minkä keuhkot kestää.
Toinen juttu on teknisen avun antaminen reitin varrella. Se ystävällisenä eleenä reitin varrelta tehty sisurin tai pumpun antaminen kaverille johtaa suorituksen hylkäämiseen. Vanha hyvä -kaveria ei jätetä-ohje ei nyt päde. 

Säännöissä sanotaan näin:  *"Urheilijalle saa antaa väliaikatietoa, ohjeita ja neuvoja reitin  varrelta. Kilpailijan avustaminen seuraamalla jalan tai jollakin  kulkuneuvolla, edessä, takana tai rinnalla on kielletty. "
*
Sääntöjen lisäksi on kanssakilpailijoita kohtaan  reilua,  ettei paikalliset kilpailijat saa etua ed. mainituista seikoista.

----------


## PMoi

Ulmalan Nuorisoseuran järjestämä Tempoajo 9,6km
14.09.2014 klo 12.oo Iisalmessa
Kilpasarja:
1. Teemu Sirviö                Sukevan Kisa 14.27
2. Juhani Nousiainen       Kiuruvesi 15.03
3. Pekka Moilanen           IisVi 15.24
3. Ismo Kotijärvi            LepU 15.24

5. Antero Kotijärvi         KuoPys 15.42
6. Jouni Makkonen       SuKi 15.58
7. Tobias Winkler         Sveitsi 17.33
8. Janne Svärd             KaupinKanunat 17.39
9. Harri Boman             IisVi 19.20


Kuntosarja
1. Juhani Rissanen             KuoPys 15.19
2. Osmo Tiikkainen         SuKi 15.38
3. Timo Oinonen             KuoPy 16.10

4. Eero Lappalainen         SuKi 16.50
5. Jarmo Tuorilainen        Iisalmi 18.33

  Naistensarja
1. Marika Moilanen             IisVi 18.22
  2. Vuokko Nissinen              IisVi  20.11

----------


## usko juntunen

Kuvia  sm-duathlon podiumilta ja hieman maastostakin: https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...L6Wl8Gtx_zVYg#

On se kevyttä juoksu 13v!!! Kuin myös pyörän päällä. Taito ja vauhti parasta A-luokkaa

----------


## harbom

Kyllä on Usko taas ottanut hienot kuvat..

----------


## usko juntunen

Huh! Onneksi ei käynyt kuinkaan, ilmeestä päätellen. Kuvien ottajaa ei saanut mainita... :Vink:

----------


## suoratankoinen

Kuvia SM-maastoduathlon. Kuvat Antti Huovinen ja Teija Heiskanen...https://plus.google.com/photos/11762...97999175070721

----------


## junou

Milloinkahan ajetaan seuraavat "wattiajot"?

kyseleepi Juha

----------


## harbom

Keskiviikkona klo 18.oo jos haluat voitais aloittaa jo aijemmin, vuan muukin sopii vaan ei tiistai
045 3279779

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos on talkoita pidetty Paloskilla ja Syötteellä, niin nyt oli vuorossa Hossa. Talkooväkeä oli Oulusta, sekä liippapit...eikäkun Kuusamosta saakka. Joo, ja nyt mulla on ihan ehta alkuperäinen Kuusamon
liippatehtaan puukonteroitin! Olen kuulemma nimitellyt kuusamolaisia liippapitäjäläisiksi (vanha Taivalkosken sanonta.) Pojat olivat kaivaneet jostain joenpohjasta alkuperäisen liipan ja luovuttivat sen mulle heti reissun alkajaisiksi. On olemassa toinenkin tappikoskelainen sanonta kuusamolaisista, mutta ei siitä sen enempää ettei tule kuittia siitäkin :Leveä hymy: 

Hossa ei pettänyt tälläkään kertaa tunnelmaltaan ja ajoseura oli kyllä vertaansa vailla, vaikka alussa vähän pelotti kun tuntui että läskit ne jyrää meitin. 
Kiitti Oulu&Kuusamo. Oli mahtireissu!!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...zv6Irex9SCnAE#

----------


## Polkukone1

Jopas tuli taas iisalmen mtb reittejä koluttua tänään 9.2 km sports trackerin mukaan ja hikihän tuo tuli ja muutama uusi polkukin löytyi saunaniemestä kiitos opastuksesta vain Usko:lle pimeys vain meinasi päästä yllättämään.

----------


## usko juntunen

Polkukone1;

Jeps. Olipas mukava katsoa miten joukon juniori 7v. veteli uudet polut ihan tuosta vaan! Jossain yhteydessä haastavaksi mainitut pitkoksien kahtapuolin olevat polut myös- heittämällä läpi!!
Joku ilta tai vkl. kahotaan vielä muutama, ehkä teijän poppoolle tuntematon polku. Polkujen nimistä oli puhetta. Tässäpä kokoelma... :Hymy:  Kyltit ovat laadultaan kellosepän työtä :Vink: )

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CNGGzsXL37ubAQ

----------


## a-o

> Jos on talkoita pidetty Paloskilla ja Syötteellä, niin nyt oli vuorossa Hossa. Talkooväkeä oli Oulusta, sekä liippapit...eikäkun Kuusamosta saakka. Joo, ja nyt mulla on ihan ehta alkuperäinen Kuusamon
> liippatehtaan puukonteroitin! Olen kuulemma nimitellyt kuusamolaisia liippapitäjäläisiksi (vanha Taivalkosken sanonta.) Pojat olivat kaivaneet jostain joenpohjasta alkuperäisen liipan ja luovuttivat sen mulle heti reissun alkajaisiksi. On olemassa toinenkin tappikoskelainen sanonta kuusamolaisista, mutta ei siitä sen enempää ettei tule kuittia siitäkin
> 
> Hossa ei pettänyt tälläkään kertaa tunnelmaltaan ja ajoseura oli kyllä vertaansa vailla, vaikka alussa vähän pelotti kun tuntui että läskit ne jyrää meitin. 
> Kiitti Oulu&Kuusamo. Oli mahtireissu!!!
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...zv6Irex9SCnAE#



Kyllä meitä läskejä harmitti, kun tuli niin äkkilähtö Kokalmuksen rannasta! Siellä Jatkonvaaran päällä muistettiin Skin kanssa, että Uskonki piti ajaa läskit perusleirissä. Meni siinä kuusamolaisten käännytystyössä aika niin joutuisasti.
Oli muuten Farley loisto työkalu Hossan poluille!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kyllä meitä läskejä harmitti, kun tuli niin äkkilähtö Kokalmuksen rannasta! Siellä Jatkonvaaran päällä muistettiin Skin kanssa, että Uskonki piti ajaa läskit perusleirissä. Meni siinä kuusamolaisten käännytystyössä aika niin joutuisasti.
> Oli muuten Farley loisto työkalu Hossan poluille!



No mä taisin hieman vältellä sitä koeajoa kahdestakin syystä. Ensinnäkin noita Trekin läskejä ei saa kuulemma kuin vasta heinäkuussa 2015! Ois vaan tullu aika pitkäksi ootella. 
Toisekseen kerkesin jo painaa tilausnappulaa eräästä retkipyörästä :Sekaisin:   Olen kyllä läskiä pikaisesti kokeillut. Samanlaista White:a mikä vyöryi siellä Hossan poluilla.
Ois ollu hauska katsoa Jatkonvaaran laskussa, kun kaksi tykinkuulaa kiitää vaaralta alas!

----------


## harbom

Jopas on hienosti merkitty reitti Paloskilla

----------


## harbom

Sovittiin sunnuntain lenkkiajasta seuraavaa eli polkastaan liikkelle vasta klo 11.oo ja ajellan viilksellä kuka milläkin kulkuneuvolla itse vedän ehkä vielä tasotusta..

----------


## usko juntunen

> Jopas on hienosti merkitty reitti Paloskilla



Lisää merkkejä pongailtu...rajalinjan polulla jollain ollu pahoja tubeless ongelmia  :Vihainen:   kele mitä sikoja

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NGGzsXL37ubAQ#

----------


## Polkukone1

onkohan tuo volokin polku mahdollinen ajaa päivään edes takasin jäykkä peräsellä fillarilla ? Ilman että tarvii veren maku suussa mennä....Ja onko kuinka kivikkoista reittiä että piisaako mukaan paikka rasia vai tarviiko varautua vaihto kumillakin.

----------


## usko juntunen

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Jf5ybCUmMfprwE

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...LvY58adsKr6wgE
On se Volokki näköjään "hieman" semitekninen :Leveä hymy:   Joo, kyllä edestakinen setti on ns. riittävän rankka samana syyspäivänä, ko valokin alkaa olla kortilla. 
Savottaa voi helpottaa ajamalla jommankumman suunnan metsäautoteitä. Silloin tarvii olla kartta mukana. On ajettu myös silviisiin, että jätetty auto Koirakoski-Rautavaara tien
varteen kohtaan mistä pääsee pyörällä soratietä Jyrkälle, sieltä sitten Volokki läpi samaiselle tielle Tiilikkajoen tuntumaan, missä Volokin toinen pää sijaitsee. Seuraavaksi sitten asfalttia pitkin autolle. Tuossakin on ihan päiväksi ohjelmaa.

e:Volokin pitkokset ovat noiden kuvien jälkeen hapertuneet. Sitä kivikkoa on sitten kohtuupaljon tuolla Volokin Rautavaaran puoleisessa päässä.
e2: Volokin vaihtoehdoksi uskallan suositella Älänne/Huuhkajakierros polkuja:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...KOo9-ib--GaggE

----------


## usko juntunen

Nysse löytyi! Ei tampesterilainen bussi, vaan fb-golf heittopaikasta varoittava merkki. Joku "viksu" oli lainannut merkkiä. Löysin sen metsästä ko. paikan lähistöltä ja laitoin sen paikkaan missä sen kuuluukin olla. Paloskin itä-rinteen puolella on polku, jonka varrelle on aselteltu ympyriäisiä kiviä. Ne ympyriäset kivekset meinasi hojelluttaa mut sammaleen syöntiin. Lisäsin polun varteen littanoita 
kiviä, niin säästyy sammalikko karhuille. Pururataa pitkin lienee uhvo kulukenu!

----------


## usko juntunen

Pojat oli väkertäneet Konumäelle pikkuveljen! Sehän on tietty Pikku-Konu...(kelloseppä alakaa jo kylttiä kovertamaan) Ajoin sen la. ja meni ekalla ylös. Alas ei menny ko tokalla. Tuli otb väliin. Mietin kannustinloukkua tolle. Kokeeksi kävin Tolosen valinnasta pienen. Se meni alas ekalla ilman otb:tä

Pikku-Konun lähtö alaalta hissihäkin kohalta vas., missä eksä lymyää. Toinen pää hissitolpan 4 kohalta oikealle. Ekana kun ajaa Pikkusen ja jatkaa hissilinjaa ylös, niin puhepaketti on käytetty.
Mäen päältä alas sitten varsinanaista Konua pitkin niin hapot lähtee...oisipa soiva reitti vaikka maastoduathloniin :Kieli pitkällä:  Saattas ratamestarilla olla piilopaikosta uupelo.

----------


## PikkuKalle

> Pojat oli väkertäneet Konumäelle pikkuveljen! Sehän on tietty Pikku-Konu...(kelloseppä alakaa jo kylttiä kovertamaan) Ajoin sen la. ja meni ekalla ylös. Alas ei menny ko tokalla. Tuli otb väliin. Mietin kannustinloukkua tolle. Kokeeksi kävin Tolosen valinnasta pienen. Se meni alas ekalla ilman otb:tä
> 
> Pikku-Konun lähtö alaalta hissihäkin kohalta vas., missä eksä lymyää. Toinen pää hissitolpan 4 kohalta oikealle. Ekana kun ajaa Pikkusen ja jatkaa hissilinjaa ylös, niin puhepaketti on käytetty.
> Mäen päältä alas sitten varsinanaista Konua pitkin niin hapot lähtee...oisipa soiva reitti vaikka maastoduathloniin Saattas ratamestarilla olla piilopaikosta uupelo.
> 
> 
> joo siihen rakentelimme pikku nousun.. minä aloittelin ja jampuli rakenteli asiantuntevasti loput.. ja tuli muuten ihan mukava polku. nämä on semmosia pätkiä mitä pitäs kisassa olla ilman muuta.saa aika tehokkaan pätkän kun nousee ensin latupohjaa ja sit viettorinne ja pikkukonu ja sit konumäki..

----------


## usko juntunen

Kallen lainaus(saaneeko iisalamen kirjastosta?)postauksestani jännästi tehty. Saa heleposti kuvan, kuin ma oisin polkuja kuokkinu.. :Vink: 

Siellähän on nyt polkuja kuin jukolanviestin jäliltä. Menee suunnistajilta pää sekasin ja kartat uusiksi, jos meinaa rastille osua! 
Eilen pe. iltana oli vielä huippukeli ajella pakkasen kovettamia polkuja. Saunaniemessä törmäsin Veskuun, joka on muutaman vuoden keskittynyt maantielle ja nyt ajaa taas intona  maastossa! Eipä ole Mestarin maastotaidot pahemmin ruostuneet! Lamppuvalolla lumihärmän peittämät kalliolaskut ja nousut ihan heittämällä, myös Veskulle ennestään tuntemattomat ns. omat polut kaupunginpuoleisella rinteellä. Vaan olipahan tajuton pito Veskun Continental Vertical gummeissa! Tietenkin osa pidosta selittyy ajotaidolla ja ennenkaikkea oikealla jarrujen käytöllä. Missään kohtaa en huomannut lukkojarrutusta, joka johtaa holtittomille ajolinjoille, sekä jättää rumat jäljet maastoon. 
Valmis kaveri mihintahansa kansallispuistoon... :Leveä hymy:  :Vink: 

ps. Lumitykki on puhunut sähkölinjan alla!! Lienee  joku yöpynyt kasan vierellä sukset jalassa...

----------


## Hardza

No nyt on Paloskin uratkin korkattu lampun valossa. Kyllä se vaan on iha eri ajaa valokeilassa pitkin mehtiä :P 
Onkos tässä syksyllä iltaisin mitään yhteisiä maastorymyämisiä? 

Sattu toinen pyöräiliä tulemaan vastaan lenkillä, oli varmaan Saunaniemessä varsin kosteet polut..

----------


## Dr TuKo

Tämän sivun yläosan lamppumainoksessa on jotain tuttua.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tämän sivun yläosan lamppumainoksessa on jotain tuttua.



Joo, Fenix:n mannekiinin oon minäkii nähny joskus Paloskilla vilahtavan  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hardza

Selailin noita kuvia, kiin missä kohti toi sunsetpulevarti on? muut noista kylteistä on tullut kyllä bongattua..

----------


## usko juntunen

Paloskin voikkatelineiden kohdalta pururadalta erkaneva oikealle ylöspäin johtava virallinen mtb-reitti, mikä tökkää jyrkkään kallioon juur fb-korin kohdalla, niin siitä hieman ylöspäin on ko. kyltti.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...512285&lang=fi

----------


## HarJus

Tämmönen oli viikolla tuolla Suomen Lapissa

----------


## Herman

> Tämmönen oli viikolla tuolla Suomen Lapissa



Maailmanympäripyöräilijä Koreasta: http://en.universewithme.com/about-me-2/

Juttua foorumillakin 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Inari-Helsinki

----------


## HiMa

Ilahduttavan paljon oli Saunaniemessä ja Paloskilla renkaan jälkiä, kun kävin tänään kurvailemassa. Pysyisköhän joku polku ajettavissa läpi talven...

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos katsoo tarkemmin niitä renkaajälkiä, niissä toistuu aika pitkälti sama kuvio. Spessun Ground Control :Vink: 
Lauantaipäivän sahasin Paloskin ja Saunaniemen leimikoilla. Eipä näkynyt muita. Tännään su. Veskun kanssa pyörittiin Paloskilla ja heitettiin mutka Ohenmäen rankakasalle. Hieno päivä kertakaikkiaan! Reissun jäläkeen tipahti velli  lerroomata... 
Yhet pieninappulaisen renkaan jälet oli ennen minua Pubi-Paloski polulla. Hyvä on ajella myös Saunaniemessä, sillä tämäkin pieni pakkanen on kovettanut pahimmatkin mutarännit.
Ite kyllä heivaan mtb:n heti kunhan saavat tykkiladun kuntoon. Antaa talavella himon yltyä, niin sit keväällä jaksaa päiväseltään pistäytyä vaikka Rajamäen pururadalla :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hardza

Pitäs sieltä löytyä myös Chuck Monkeytä lauantailta! Saunaniemeen vois kyllä koittaa ylläpitää talveks joku lenkkia, niin pääsee sitten spooria tykittää menemään. Lumikengät tai astetta isommat kengät jalkaan ja pitämään sitten suvikelin sattuessa tamppajaiset.

----------


## Timbbe

Tervetuloa Kajaaniin 6.12.2014 perinteiseen itsenäisyyspäivän talvitriathloniin. 4k juoksu/14k pyörä/10k hiihto. Ilmaista hupia.

Lisäinfoa: http://maastiskeza.blogspot.fi/2014/...rtiathlon.html

----------


## usko juntunen

Joutilaan pyhäpäivän ratoksi aattelin pistätäytyä saunomassa Älänteen Haatainiemen rantasaunalla. Se oli virrrhe. Ajelin intona kohti rantasaunaa, mutta perillä jouduin pettymään. Saunamajurilta oli jääny polttopuun teko vaiheeseen. Liiterissä ei klapin klapia. Ei pitkää, kuten taulussa luvataan, eikä lyhyttäkään. Muutennii vastusti koko reissu. Lunta rantapoluilla pahimoilleen ja lumen pintä riitynyt melkein kantavaksi, muttei kuitenkaan kantanut. Piti ajaa ykkösellä melekeen koko matka. Huuhkajan kierros oli hieman helpompi tamppaantuneen polun ansioata.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NTmkeezypa1KA#

----------


## usko juntunen

Johan oli kansalliset "Tapaninpäivä-ajelut" Paanalla tuttua populaa  maastopyöräilyn parista aina Joensuu-Kuovola-Tampere linjalta saakka!  Kukaan ei suolistanut hiilarisauvalla, vaikka välillä 6hlö häröpallona poukkoiltiin pitkin ja poikin paanaa. Kaikki vauvasta vaariin vaan toivotteli hyvää vuoden loppua sekä listasivat paraaksi joululahjaksi hienot hiihtokelit. Enpä väitä vastaan. Pitää mennä aika paljon ajassa taakseppäin milloin oon nähny Paloskilla noin paljon hiihtokansaa!! Kaikki valaistut ladut hiihtokunnossa pertsa&vapaa, poislukien ensilumen latu, joka on vaiheessa joulunpyhien vuoksi.

----------


## usko juntunen

Sattupa silimään tämmönen juttu tuoreesta (23.12.2014) Sonkajärven, Sukevan ja Vieremän paikallislehdestä *Miilu*:sta. 

Sonkajärven kunnanhallituksen pj. taitaakin olla järkimiehii, kun  hyväksyy maastopyöräilijät tasaveroisina kulkijoina jalkamiesten  rinnalle! Hieno asenne.
Saas nähä, joutuuko sitä vielä wanahoilla päivilläänkin  kuokkimaan syntymäpitäjän suota ? :Vink:  Niin, et alakakaahaan vaan kaivella niitä vehkeitänne esille... siis työvehkeitä.  

e: linkistä voi zoomata suuremmaksi  https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...19102731292450

----------


## HiMa

No onpa tosiaan Sonkajärvellä tiedostettu maastopyöräilyn kasvun lisääntyminen!
Eikö sulla UuJii ookaan Volokinpolulla tarvikkeita kivenkoloissa jo odottamassa? Talkoohenkeä tästä pitäjästä löytynee, siitähän on jo näyttöjä annettu  :Vink: 

Kävinpä testailemassa etelän leirin päälle hiihtokunnon Saunaniemessä. Hyvä oli baana, eikä tää eukko kaatunu edes kertaakaan!

----------


## arctic biker

En minä saa mittaan selvää tosta lehden tekstistä muttei ihan kaikki kylätoimikunnatkaan  aivan peruspers siis ääliöitä ole. Huomasin retkitauolla vähän Sonkajärveä pohjoisemmassa ollessani. Ikäväkseni ja heidänkin surukseen siellä perin ei ollut maastopyöräilykelpoisia reittejä. Kävin jalansyten katsomassa.

----------


## usko juntunen

On siellä Jyrkän päässä Volokkia ihan ajettavaakin. Kuin myös etelämpänäkin, paitsi noi pitkokset ovat loppu. Pistin linkin tuonne lehtijutun kuvaan, jospa siitä zoomais myös puhelimessa luettavaa tekstiä.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...f5ybCUmMfprwE#
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...LvY58adsKr6wgE  Nämä vanhoja kuveja. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Mun 13-vuotiaalla nokialaisella mitään zoomailla mutta vähän tuoreempi tablettini näyttää nyt jutun jotta lukemaan pystyy. Kiitoksia Usko.

----------


## J T K

Täytyy se ihan ihmetellä, että löytyy kunta, jonka kh:n pj tiedostaa ja tunnistaa maastopyöräilyn potentiaalin. Herran jestas!

----------


## usko juntunen

> No onpa tosiaan Sonkajärvellä tiedostettu maastopyöräilyn kasvun lisääntyminen!
> Eikö sulla UuJii ookaan Volokinpolulla tarvikkeita kivenkoloissa jo odottamassa? Talkoohenkeä tästä pitäjästä löytynee, siitähän on jo näyttöjä annettu 
> 
> Kävinpä testailemassa etelän leirin päälle hiihtokunnon Saunaniemessä. Hyvä oli baana, eikä tää eukko kaatunu edes kertaakaan!



Joo, pj puhuu kalliita sanoja, mutta on siinä vielä sarkaa kuokittavaksi! Oishan se hienoo, jos Volokki ehostettasiin edes siihen entiseen kuntoonsa, mitä se oli puolenkymentä vuotta sitten.
Tulis varmaankin polokastua Särkkä-Kervisen laavulle kevyelle kenttälounaalle hieman useammin. 

Todistus talkoohengestä saatiin tänään. Reilun tunnin varoajalla oli ladun lumetusporukka kasalla ohitustien sillan alla. Pressujen päällä siirettiin lunta sillan alle. Nyt ei tartte nyppiä purua pois pitovoiteen seasta.
Jaa, unohtui kiitellä Tattikujan talkootarjoilusta. Auto vain oli haitoilla, jotta olis voinut nauttia täysin  pöydän antimista

Varmaan siellä Kuusamossa ihmetellään näitä etelän miesten touhuja :Sekaisin:  Ihan kuin sitä lunta ei ois muutenkin liikaa...

----------


## harbom

Vuosi vaihtuu joten :

----------


## Hardza

Onko ollut meiningissä käydä lapioimassa / tamppaamassa paloskille talveksi pyöräbaanaa? Taitaa sen verran vähän olla koirankusettajia, että menee ihan manuaaliseks hommaks. Nythän toi ois hyvä suvikeli tehdä baanaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HiMa

Mä oon seurannut polkutilannetta hiihtolenkeillä. Torstaina oli ainaki polkuja tallattu mm. maastoduathlonpolku ohitustien varresta ja hiihtomaan seudulla.

Tänään kyllä vois lähtee myöhemmin talkoilee polkua, joskus tuossa neljän kieppeillä.

Muoks: Klo 16.30 tampparit lähtee pallokentän vastapäätä olevaa polkua kohti ohitustietä. Kierretään maastopyöräreittiä mukaellen...

----------


## HiMa

Reittiä on avattu ja talkoiluporukka kiittelis kovasti, jos sinne menette vasta kun on pakkasta! Tämä siksi, että jos sinne nyt lauhalla menee ajamaan, niin jääpi järkyttävät urat... koska pohja ei oo kovettunut.

Mutta huomennahan pitäisi olla jo pakkasta  :Hymy: 

e: Reitti... Paloisvuoren pallokentän vastapäätä lähtee polku hieman ylempää kuin koirapolku kohti hiihtomaan yläosaa. Siitä pyöräreittiä ladun ylittäen, huom! Väistät aina ladulla kulkijoita ja hymyilet  :Hymy: , kohti ohitustietä. Siinä räväytät toisen hymyn hiihtäjille heitä väistäen ja kohti "pääkallokiveä". Siitä eteenpäin polku vie kohti Paloskin yläosia. Huomaa, että tarvittaessa voit heittää jäähdyttelyringin ja alas lasketellessa samaa polkua kanttailet spooreja pitkin. Näin myö se ajateltiin... Eli edestakainen reitti on kyseessä. Enempää ei jaksettu.

----------


## usko juntunen

Vonkamiesten perinteistä pikkujoulua ei vielä oo pietty :Nolous:  Illan ohjelmarunko on pientä viilausta vaille valamis. Mänis jotennii näen, eli ihan tutulla vormaatilla.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE38aGCZRr4

----------


## suoratankoinen

No eekusta vuan lähethän koethaan...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Tuli vaan semmonen onkelma tuon pikkujoolun ruokapuolen kans, kun avotulella laitetun ruuan terveellisyys pitäs tarkastuttaa ravitsemusterapeutilla! Niin sanottiin eilisessä (la.23.01.2015) 
Iisalamen Sanomissa. Läpäsiskö jankki ruokapolliisin ratsian. Eppäelen... Entäpä juomapuoli. Tutkiiko terapeutti juomaputelit? Ee stana, mihin tämä mualima on mänössä. 
Lähet lenkille ni personalraineri pittää olla völjyssä. Syöminen ei onnistu iliman terapeuttia ja varmaan huusireisullahhii pittää joku vysiatri olla kahtomassa kyykkäsikkö oikein.
Toisekseen, jos meän pikkujoulun sapuskojen tarkastaja on sinnepäinkään muodollisesti yhtä pätevä, mitä oli tuossa IS-jutun kuvassa niin eiku völjyyn vaan...Tai ei ehkä sittenkään.
Voi käyvä kuin tuossa ohjelmarungon esittelyviteossa...

joo, ja tämmönennii vielä tarvitaan. En ossoo etes kirjottee tuota titteliä, enkä tiijä mikä #iru seon, mut pakko sen on olla tarpeelinen ko tommonen titteli. Suattapi olla hankaleesti lausuttava
joskus loppuillasta...
http://myprojectisme.fitfashion.fi/2...ls-bodycombat/

----------


## Rankkis

Onkohan paloskilla päin mitään reittejä auki mitä voisi läskillä ajella?

----------


## Hardza

Ei varmaan hirveästä ole uria auki, mutta tammikuussa käytii tamppaamassa vähän uraa kuten HiMan postauksesta hieman ylempää selviää. Kyseinen ura lähtee siitä jalkapallokentän parkkipaikan kohdalta tien toiselta puolen. Siitä välittömästi vasemmalle ylöspäin ja maastopyöräuraa pitkin kohti 5-tietä. Hyvää uraa oli ainakin siihen saunaniemen lenkin risteykseen ja siitä eteenpäin mahdollista duathlon reittiä ylöspäin. Tämä voi olla ummessa, jos ei ole ollut liikettä.

----------


## Rankkis

Juuh pitääpä huomenna käydä katsastamassa pääseekö minnekkää päin. Kestääkös ne jäät mitenkä jos pyörähtäs sielläki.

----------


## Rankkis

Saa lähteä seuraksi jos joku haluaa. Vauhti hidas  :Vink:

----------


## Hardza

Mulla on viikonloput aika täynnä, mutta pitää katsoa kun joutaaa. Ajoseura on aina hyväksi!

----------


## Rankkis

Kyllähän se vaan paljon mukavempi porukassa on.

----------


## Rankkis

Hyvin pääsi paloskilla sen pätkän ajelemaan. Loppui siihen ennen tunnelia? Vai olisiko siitä jonnekkin päässy?

----------


## HiMa

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...512677&lang=fi

Se tampattu, mutta nyt varmaan ummessa oleva polku lähtee tuosta. Ja jatkuu pohjoisen suuntaan.

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...512651&lang=fi

Ja jatkuu edelleen sähkölinjan kohdalta ylöspäin.

----------


## Rankkis

Nii ja tuosta menee sinne jalkapallo kentälle? Sitä eilen hankasin ja hyvä oli.

----------


## HiMa

Olipa näppärä näköjään piirtää tuo reitti suunnilleen tuohon karttaan.

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=8000&srs=EPSG%3A3067&y=7047812&x=5124  95&lang=fi

----------


## Rankkis

Joo pitääpä joku viikonloppu tulla taas ajelemaan. Jos vaikka löytyisi ajoseuraakin sitten  :Vink:

----------


## Polkukone1

Paloskilla ketunpolku polkastu muutamaan kertaan päästä päähän hyvä oli ajaa kunhan pysy uralla.Tuossapa pikkasen pohja pätkää tosin siinä pikkasen extraa mutta pitääpäs huomenna laittaa laskeen siitä koirapolun alusta.Ni saa tarkan ajan  :Vink: 
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b023d8f46c0336

----------


## HarJus

Terveiset Sallatunturilta,tämmöstä merkkiä löytyi sieltä. Menee jonkun aikaa ennenkuin tuosta pyörällä kuletaan.

----------


## suoratankoinen

Eikös ne niill paksukumeilla vai mitä perkeleitä ne oli ajele talvellakin??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HiMa

Viikonloppuna ehtis ajelemaan varmaan vähän enemmän. Oisko lenkkiseuraa lauantaille?

----------


## Polkukone1

Pistetäänpäs ylös jos kerkeisi.Tänään koirien kans ku kävin kävellen ni aika liukas oli ketunpolku mutta katotaan mille se lauantaina näyttää

----------


## usko juntunen

> Eikös ne niill paksukumeilla vai mitä perkeleitä ne oli ajele talvellakin??



Kyllä joo, kunhan ensin  hieman tampataan.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## suoratankoinen

Perskules kun me meille tublakoneella painaa uraa baksukoneille...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## suoratankoinen

Joo perskules.. Nyt määkin sovin baanalle baksupöörällä...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Tommoset me tilataan Pikkujoulupolkua avaamaan niin ei tartte Jetsun umpisessa polokee...

----------


## Hardza

Onko kukkaa käyny kelkkateittejä pitkin ajamassa, nythä nuo aamusta kantas hanget. Huomenna lähen n. 9 aikaan tutkailee kelkkauria / jäällä, jos on joku mukkaa lähös. Mitä ne muka puhu että jiällä liukasta?

----------


## Polkukone1

me ajeltu paloskin ketunpolkua tää vko ja tänään oli muutamas kohdas iltapäiväl pehmeetä mutta ei kuiten ongelmaksi asti. Ja jopa yksi takarengas saatu puhkastua

----------


## HiMa

No nyt ketuttaa, kun lääkärisetä kielsi hikoilun seuraavaksi 8 päiväksi! Ja niin hiljaa en osaa ajaa, etteikö hikeä pukkais. Mut ajelkaa ja hiihtäkee te, jotka voitte... minunkin edestä!

----------


## Rankkis

Hirveen huono kelihän tuolla onkii et eipä tuonne paljo tekis mieli ajelemaan  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

> Hirveen huono kelihän tuolla onkii et eipä tuonne paljo tekis mieli ajelemaan



Mie ulkoistin tuo ajohomman. Sijaisajaja kävi läskipyöräilemässä reilun tunnin Paloskilla. Keskisyke 114, maksimit 144. Vähänkö oon hyvässä kunnossa ;D

----------


## Rankkis

Pitäs minunki vissiin. Eilen olkapäästä leikkasivat rautaa pois olkapäästä niin ei pääse ajelemaan. Vähän ärsyttääpi. :/

----------


## usko juntunen

Uutta leimikkoa pukkaa! Yks Repovuoren kupeessa savua pitävä Herrasmies linkkasi tällaisen pyörämatkailutopic/Ilomantsin polut- ketjuun. Sieltäpä löytyy reittiraporttia.
http://pogostankierros.fi/pogostan-kierros/

----------


## usko juntunen

Testasin entisen eksän uutta 1 eturattaan voimansiirtoa. Samoilla lämpimillä textasin lumen alta paljastuneet pitkokset. Oli toinen kaista pitkoksista suljettu niin piti kokeilla levennetäänkö 
niitä vai joutaako sahata puolet pois? Hienon talvipolun olitte te tamppaajat tehny! Kiitti siitä. Sahasin eestaas parituntisen. Polun pinta nyt aivan peilijäällä, joten ilman nastoja en lähtis urheilemaan.
Kylläpä se ajaminen maistuu mukavalta, ku makoilee talaven uuninpankolla ja antaa himon yltyä!

Siinä eestaas suhatessa huomasin et hiitoladun ylitys on pienoinen ongelma. Renkaissa tahtoo kulkeutua hiekkaa yms. roinaa ladulle. 
Sovitin rikoksen yhdyskuntapalveluna. Käväsin pyörälenkin jälkeen hiihtämässä harja mukana ja siivosin roinat pois. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CJ_r8MbzyqiMOA

----------


## Etupainoinen

Kirman lenkkiä IP-puolella lähden kiertämään. Jossain 13.30 - 14 välillä.

----------


## Rankkis

Pääsiäisen aikoihin kukaan ajelemaan paloskille tai jonnekkin? Voisin seuraan lähteä jarruttamaa .  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Tänään klo 12 starttaillaan ekalle yhteislenkille. Suuntana Väisälänmäki. Lähtöpaikka Omakotitie 56 piha, jota myös Harjunkierroksi kutsutaan.

----------


## Rankkis

Kuinka pitkiä maantielenkkejä käytte ajelemassa? Vauhti kuinka kova?

----------


## harbom

Kausi virallisesti avattu jo perinteiseksi tullella Väisälänmäellä kaunis keli ja porukka vähän sori info. KESKIVIIKKONA YHTEIS AJELU 17.15
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/737803674

----------


## HiMa

Rankkis: Myö ajellaan ihan maltillisesti, kts. harbomin edellisen viestin data  :Hymy: 
Keskiviikkolenkkinä oli ollut nyt Kirman kierto, joten viikolla nyt ainakin alkuun ajetaan lyhyemmät.

Saa lähtee mukaan tänään lenkille Iisalmi-Vieremä-Salahmi-Kiuruvesi-Iisalmi, matkaa tulee 100, kun kierretään sopivan kiertotien kautta  :Hymy: 
Vauhti apauttiarallaa 25km/h. Lähtöajaksi oon miettiny, että klo 11 tai 12 vois olla sopiva. Se saa päättää, joka lähtee mukaan ja ilmoittaa sen täällä klo 10 mennessä. Muuten lähden silloin kun huvittaa  :Hymy: 

e: hyppäänkin klo 12 lähtevään porukkaan Lapinlahden suuntaan ja lisälenkkiä sitte päälle. Mitä luultavasti vauhti on alle 25 tässä porukassa, joten eikun mukaan vaan, jos yhtään ajojalkaa vipattaa!

----------


## harbom

Kaunis keli joten baanalle mukaan lähti kuusi polkijoo Ajeltiin Lapinlahdelle josta puolen polkas Nerkoon niemen kautta Iisalmeen ja toinen puoli ajeli Väisälänmäen kautta valillä pietiin jumppahetki tuli renkaaseen reikä Kevään sepelit.



https://connect.garmin.com/activity/743192560

----------


## Hardza

Kah siellähä on jo ajokelit paloskilla. Alamaastos puronvarressa jääkeli ja sitten ylempänä kesäkeli! Ylös pääsee maastoduathlon reitin kautta koukaten yhdellä tunkkauspätkällä, siinäkin jos  ketjua piisaa, niin voi toki koittaa kaivautua maahan saakka pidon toivossa.

----------


## Polkukone1

Jo vain oli kyllä loisto keli eilen ku könysin paloskille kanssa ylös. 
Kattelinki että joku ajellu jo siellä.ylä reitit hyvässä kunnossa pehmeetä tosin oli.
 alhaalla pikku pätkä jäätä ja yhdes kohtaa lunta mut melkee meni ajamalla.

----------


## HiMa

Maantieyhteislenkeistä yleisesti:

- Vakioajat ovat keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15, sunnuntaisin klo 10.00 (myöhemmin säiden lämmitessä klo 9, ilmoitellaan tästä muutoksesta sitten toukokuussa)
- Lähtöpaikka Omakotitie 56 piha. Näistä lenkeistä ei välttämättä erikseen huhuilla etukäteen. 
- Keskiviikkona lyhyempi lenkki, sään mukaan näin alkukaudesta 30-50km. Sunnuntaisin pitempi. Jos osuu kahvipaikka kohdalle, niin saatetaan käydä taukoilemassa, ainakin sunnuntaina.
- Lenkkivauhti. Sehän se varmasti monia mietityttää taas, että uskaltaako sitä mukaan... No uskaltaa! Ketään ei jätetä porukasta yksin. 
- Ole ajoissa paikalla, niin voit kertoa toiveesi matkan pituudesta ja vauhdista, ellei siitä ole ilmoitettu täällä foorumilla aiemmin. Kesäisin saatetaan tehdä pidempiä lenkkejä, esim. Tahkolla ollaan käyty, jolloin on hyvä laitella kotiin "loma-anomukset" hyvissä ajoin...

Lisälenkkejä sen sijaan on suotavaa ilmoitella, jos ajokavereita tahtoo mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Lauantaina ois tarkoitus käydä maantielenkillä (tai pyörätie... miten sen nyt haluaa ajatella...) Lähtöaika klo 14, niin ehtii käydä ennen lenkkiä kaupassa ja siivota... Mukaan on jo ilmoittautunu väkeä, kun kavereiden kanssa soiteltiin eilen.
Tarkoitus ajella vastatuuleen aluksi, joten näillä näkymin lenkin suunta on pohjoiseen. Käydään vaikka ensin pyörätien päässä ja siitä sään mukaan jatkot.

----------


## usko juntunen

Hokasin, jotta sehän on eka marakuppi parin viikon kuluttua! Piti vähä jo miettiä alakasko ulkoilemaan vai hommaisko sähköpyörän, kun talavi on menny uuninpankolla maatessa ja akasta kärpäsiä ajellessa.
Konekuski oli pikkusen murjonut Bupia, mutta kyllä hää henkiin jää. Pikkusen tarvii ensiapuna vesuri ja kuokkaa. Pari kaatunutta puuta on wirallisella reitillä ja pitkokset hakevat paikkaansa 
kuin Kallioherkon uuni. Pitänee hieman sepittää. Konu oli jo sulana, mutta vielä hieman raaka vetää ylös räntäsateessa. Alas meni heleposti...
Joo, kävimmehän tässä kevään korvalla Pallaksella yrittelemässä...meinaan hiihtoo.

https://picasaweb.google.com/108037142476657975777/Lapponia2015?authkey=Gv1sRgCIPwnIr4tuzfvwE&feat=co  mment_notification#


e: Paloskin alue pääosin sula ja kuiva. Ohitustien puolella jonkunverran lunta. Kokeilin (26.04) josko pääsis Iimäkeen? Ei aivan vielä jossei oo suksia. Entisen keräysöljyn kohdalta kohti Tervalameen kotaa on paikoitellen lunta, ja varsinkin Tirisenkallion jälkeen tuli mieleen Hossan tulva-ajot muuanna keväänä :Leveä hymy: 
Bupi-polkua siivoilin hakuujättestä ja sattumalta apuun tuli eräs Tattikujan suksimies lapioineen. Onneksi ei sen suurempaa häverikkiä harvennushakku ole polulle tehnyt. Harvennuksesta on jopa hyötyä kun nyt aurinko pääsee kuivattamaan polun märimmät paikat.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...IC274PSkfW5TQ#

----------


## HiMa

Lauantaille on luvattu poutasäätä, niin lähetään ajamaan porukalla saunalenkki klo 14.

Suuntana Sonkajärvi Takkomäen kautta tai nopeammat voi sykästä Sonkakosken kautta. Lyhyemmän lenkin vauhti pidetään riittävän alhaalla, joten myös uudet harrastajat tervetuloa! Kysymys herää mikä se alhainen vauhti on... no vaikka 20 km/h, joka tarkoittaa sitä, että ylämäkiin vauhtia hidastetaan ja alamäkeen sekä tasaisella mennään hivenen kovempaa että keskivauhdiksi tulisi osimoilleen tuo. Lähtöpaikalla kerrataan ryhmäajon säännöt ennen lähtöä, käsimerkit jne.

Käydään kahvilla Sonkajärvellä omakustanteisesti, jos joku paikka on auki (liekö huoltamo?).

----------


## sak

Huomenna eli sunnuntaina vois lähtee pyörähtämään peltosalmi/ohenmäki suunnalla. Lahtis klo.10.00 marjahaan ABC:ltä.

Mukkaan voipi tulla jos ehtii.
Polut o heleppoja ja vauhti hijas.

Suositus maastopyörä.

----------


## usko juntunen

Tiilikka korkattu! Oli pakko saaha korvaushoitoa Hossa-kuumeeseen.  Kytkin savunnu jo viikon päivät ni aattelin kahtoa miten se vesi  Tiilikassa huilaa? Huilaahan se, ei tosin niin pahasti mitä pelekäsin.
Ainut mikä jäi käymättä oli Venäjänhiekka. Uiton kämpältä ei päässy  sillan yli, oli vettä turhan paljon ja muutama pitkos karkuteillä. 
Muuten kyllä näyttää oiken hyvältä. On meinaan uutta pitkosta rutosti  välillä Pohjoisniemi- Tiilikan Autio! Eikä lankun leveydessä ole  säästetty. Lisäksi lankut ovat riittävän korkealla maasta. 
Yksi asia jäi kaivelemaan pahasti. Ei ollu yönsetukamppeita mukana :Nolous:  
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CLH9-urBg-vGYw

----------


## Hardza

Myö käytiin koljonvirralta iimäelle. Vettä piisas ja ketjurempaanki päästiin.

----------


## usko juntunen

Onnistuu tuo varpaihen pesu näköjään ihan kotinurkillakin! Joo, eipä ne vuuet oo veljiä keskenään. Viime kevännä näihin aikoihin ajelin Tiilikalla ja Virvatulen polulle eikä paljoo kengät kastuna.
Sitä vaille et kahvivesj piti kaupugista rahata. Eipä mahtas nyt kuivin jaloin selvitä tästäkään kohtaa Virvatulen polulla. Muuallakin ko. polun pitkokset ovat "vanhaa" mallia, eli aivan suon tasalla tai sisässä.

----------


## HarJus

Tämmönen löytyi, tirisenkallion läheltä sähkölinjan alta. Jätin polunvarteen puuhun kiinni.

----------


## sak

Ohenmäki/peltsi -paanat oli ihan kunnossa, mukava huomata että tuola oli jo fillarin jälkeä olemassa.
Ja.

Yks polisportin valkea juomapullo roikku puussa paloskilla ohitustien kiihdytyskaistan viereisellä polulla, jossa ojanylitys.

Miltä kuulostaa maastoporukka-lenkki, joku viikonpäivä, sama aika. Ti. Kello kuusi? Ideoita, ehdotuksia?

----------


## Hardza

Joo mä kävin siellä perjantaina ajamassa ja yhtä harjun päällistä hinkkasin edes takas, kun koitin videoo tehä  :Hymy:  

Tiistai vois olla hyvä päivä. Klo 17 tai 18, molemmat käy. Itteä kiinnostaa varsinkin helpommat polut kuten ohenmäen polut, saunaniemi on turhan juurakkojumppaa, kun syke nousee vaikka vauhti lähes nolla. 

Viikonloppuisin jos oon kotosalla, nii vois lähtee lähiseutujen urille ajamaan porukalla. Evästä reppuun ja retkimielellä päivä metässä..

Tässä vielä tähänkin ketjuun tuo vanhan varikon pätkä:

----------


## sak

Siinäpä Iisalamen parhaita pätkiä!
Vaan Höh, eipäs onnistunut tiistain lenkki, mutta pitää joku toinen päivä yrittää uudestaan... Mites keskiviikkona, tai torstaina tai...

Viikon lopusta ei osaa sanoa.

----------


## sak

Keskiviikkona mään jo neljältä. suoraan töistä jos pääsee. Ajelen abc:n kautta noin klo.1600.

----------


## Janezki_S

Onko kukaan lähdössä sään salliessa lauantaina aamupäivällä pyörälenkille jonnekin suuntaan?

----------


## usko juntunen

No nyt on moni asia paaaljon paremmin kuin viikko sitten! Kosevan seutu  siivottu Metsähallituksen toimesta. Kunhan vaan pysys äidin pikku  porsaat pois tuolta. Pitkosten uusiminen
etenee kovaa vauhtia. Myös Uitolta kohti Sammakkotammea molemmin puolin  vesistöä on alettu asentamaan uutta leviää lankkua. Käväsin myös  Virvatulen polkua Pankalammelle. Tulvasta ei enää
tietokaan, mutta pitkokset vetelee viimeisiä. Kiinnosti juurikin se,  onko tuolle reitille alettu lankkua kuskata. Eipä ole ainakaa vielä.

Nyt oli völjyssä nokipannu ja teltta, joten sekin puoli kunnossa. Nii ja  talviturkki heitetty. Parempi myöhään kuin ei millonkaan.

Oli muuten Venäjän hiekalla telttaa kuin herättäjäjuhlilla konsanaan!  Leirikoululaisia Nilsiästä. Ei huono paikka, ja on hienoa että  koululaiset kokkaavat Trangialla sapuskaa! 
Aina se mäkkärin voittaa. Leirikoulun opotatar olikin varsinainen  eräjorma. Viikko sitten pahimman tulvan aikaan oli patikoinut  Rautavaaran Metsäkartanolta Tiilikalle !!


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NeXhIOjn5H6Kg#

En oo nuamakirjassa, niin pittäää peukutta Tiilikkaa tälviisiin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hardza

Terveiset taammmpereeeelta, TdT harraste 8h polettu pitkin treen metsiä. Kyllä on muuten täällä ainakin baanat poijilla kohillaan...  Illasta sopivasti olut festivaalit keskustassa, niin pitää lähteä sinne palauttamaan...

----------


## sak

Huomenna eli tiistaina ohenmäki polkukruisailut alkaen klo.1730.
Lähtöpaikkana ABC-marjahaka.

----------


## usko juntunen

Pikku piknikki Hossaan. Vielä löytyi polku, jota en ole  ennen ajanut  :Cool: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...JDP14D_tbfnIQ#

----------


## Hardza

Halloota!

Kuten osa jo tietää niin Visalaisia menee ensi viikonloppuna Tahkolle pienimuotoiselle leirille pyöräilemään, uimaan, juoksemaan jne. Leirille kaivataan vielä lisää osallistuja, voit tulla vain toiseksi yöksi tai ihan miten itsellesi käy! Tsekkaa täältä lisää: http://www.iisalmenvisa.com/index.ph.../ajankohtaista 

Mikäli et halua tulla mökille mukaan, niin kaipaan lauantaille maastoon ajoseuraa. Kaikki kellä on lauantai vapaana, niin pyörä autoon ja Tahkolle maastolenkille. Lähtö Piazan edestä klo 10:00 ja suunnitelmissa n. 6-8h maastoajoa lepposaan tahtiin ja eväitä syödessä! Esim TahkoMTB 60km hieman muokaten tai jokin muu reitti minne nenä osoittaa. Ota eväät mukaan ja ilmaannu paikalle, minulle voi soittaa myös numeroon NOL 5 NOL 4113345 / Harri. 

Ilmottele tänne tai viestillä ennakkoon, niin osaan odotella lähtöpaikalla! ps. Usko, odotan sua ainakin paikalle  :Vink:

----------


## usko juntunen

En ole Tahkon"viivalla" la. On yhet kissanristiäiset, ja ois kuulemma suotavaa nähhä torpan isännästä joskus vkl. muutakin havaintoa, kuin auki reuhottava uluko-ovi, pyörimään jääny sirkkeli ja tatsunin jättämä nokipilivi... :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Aamulla ennen ristiäisiä pikalenkki Paloskille yhen Pivot-kuskin seurassa. Näkyhän tuo Pivottikin taipuvan sunsettipulevartin mutkiin ihan notkeesti...Pikkukonusta puhumattakaan.
Herrasmiähii ko olemme, jätimmä Isokonun myöhempään ajankohtaan.
Illan suussa pistäysin uudella kiekalla ja vähän ihmettlin noita fb-radan lajennuksia. Yhden korin paikkaa en oiken ymmärtänyt??? Kuvakertomus kertoo mitä jälestän. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...L37iOnPrerEzgE

----------


## HarJus

Kyllä, Paloskilla pyöräillessä kypärä on asiallinen varuste,kiekkoja sujahtelee vähän siellä ja täällä.

----------


## thPump

Moro vaan Pohjois-Savoon! Tullaan juhannuksena Tampesterista mökkeilemään Rautavaaraan, ja pitäähän se polulle päästä. Jos löytyy juhannuspäivänä intoa porukkalenkkiin suunnalla Rautavaara-Varpaisjärvi, voisin ilmoittautua mukaan. Mikäli jussikohmelo syö porukan niin taidan vetää soolona Tiilikkajärveä ympäri makkarapaketti selässä. Siihen ottaisin mieluusti vastaan reittivinkkejä. Kalustona 29 hardtail, vauhti ja teknisyys kultaista keskitasoa.

----------


## usko juntunen

thPump:  
Oisko tästä apuja? http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2383227
Tiilikan retken voi aloittaa joko Sammakkotammelta. (P-paikka Hiirikylän soratie.) Toinen vaihtoehto on mennä Pohjoisniemen p-paikalle Rautavaara- Sotkamo tieltä.
Järven ympäri ei ajamalla aivan pääse, jos ei ui n.100m. Pohjoisniemestä Selkäsalmen yli Kalmoniemeen :Hymy:  http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...563882&lang=fi

----------


## thPump

Tattista Usko, komeet on baanat! Vähän arvelinkin että jussina saa sotkea rauhassa HK Blö seurana, mutta mikäs siinä. Sammakkotammelta lienee paras aloittaa. En taida ottaa kelluntarenkaita pyörään joten täytyy vetää yhtä laitaa  :Hymy: 

Noita polkuja on joskus käyty mökiltä porukalla kävelemässä ja itse on tullut myös kahlattua perhovapa kädessä kosket sammakolta alaspäin. Hieno alue kaiken kaikkiaan koko Tiilikka-Älänne-Huuhkaja.

----------


## usko juntunen

No eipä oo sanottu vaikka jossain Rautavaara- Varpajärvi suunnalla tulis Jussina pyörähettyä. Ei nuo kelit Koillismaalla näytä olevan ihan sitä mitä olivat pari kesää sitten Jussina :Leveä hymy: 


Vähänkö oli lapsilla hauskaa :Leveä hymy: ... siis veneessä.

e: jaa niin, pistäyvyttiin PikkuKallen ja Jampulin kanssa Jyskälän eekoolla. Ekakiekka kuiva, mutta toisella alako satamaan niin päästiin tunnelmaan. Kolomas kiekerö oli jo sitä ihteesä.. :Leveä hymy:  
Liukasta ko mateen selässä ois koittanu ajaa. Hiekkatiellä oli joku osunut Kallen ohjaustankoon ja siinäpä se hyvin alkanut kisa sit olikin. Onneksi taisi mennä pintanaarmuilla ja haljenneella kypärällä.
Jampuli veti tosi hyvin 2 kierroksen kisan!! Hieno homma. Reitti oli kyllä jänteitä kuivattavaa sorttia :Kieli pitkällä: 
Joku laittanu hienon Pivotin :Vink: 


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...STvZu1qeHJpgE#

----------


## thPump

Tuli käytyä reitit kartalla läpi. Ajattelin vetää pe aamupäivällä huuhkajankerroksen, syödä makkarat ja siitä Älänteelle ja Haatainniemeen. Lauantaina jos tulee kotiväeltä kyytiapuja, niin lähden metsäkartanolta pumpulikirkolle ja sammakkoon. Jos viitsii/ehtii niin heittää siellä vielä menopaluulenkin pohjoisniemen suuntaan. Plan B sammakolta pohjoisniemeen ja takasin. 

Jos tulee napattua gepsijälki noille reiteille niin kiinnostaako ketään? En löytänyt valmiina.

----------


## irraH

Olisko Uskolla tai muilla tietoa missä kunnossa on Iimäestä Runnille menevä reitti?
http://infogis.infokartta.fi/infogis...ink=p5OPybllQB

----------


## usko juntunen

Yllättäen eksyin Jussina Tiilikalle. Ihan vain päiväretkelle, kun mette ennusti märkää Juhannusta. Mutta niinhän ne juhannukset tuppaa olemaan...
Starttasin Pohjosinieman p-paikalta kohti Sammakkoa. Sammakolla kurvasin p-paikan kautta ja kuinka ollakkan, pari Kalakukko-kaapunnin ajelijaa just tiputti pyöriään alas pirssin katolta.
Ajelimme porukalla takas Pohjoisniemen Kosevan tulipaikalle evästauolle. Käväsin loppuverryttelynä saattelemassa pojat takas Sammakkotammelle. Kuin yhdestä suusta totesimme 
välin- Venäjänhiekka-Sammakko kivikkoharjua pitkin Tiilikan parhaaksi pulevardiksi :Hymy:   ( ..maracuppien reitit pitäs olla tämmösiii..)
Kiitokset Kuopijon jannuille letkeästä ajoseurasta!
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...JX9u7Ga0sCiDg#


e: eipä ole ainakaan mulla tämän kesän  tietoa Iimäki- Runni retin kunnosta.

----------


## Jampuli

Sain lahjaksi gopro kameran ja pitihän sitä testata :Hymy: . tässä pieni videon pätkä ohenmäen polusta. Kuva jostain syystä vähä huonolaatuinen mutta eiköhän tästä opi editoimaan videoita paremmin jatkossa.

https://youtu.be/kGBeCDDy0ec

----------


## usko juntunen

Hyvinhän se taipuu Enve:n tanko Juoksuhaudantien mutkiin! :Hymy: 
Vuan mulla se pittää jottai tehhä tuas tuon tatsunin kanssa enneku palokunta tulloo pihhaan! Kytkytin, se pahukkeri tuas savvuuttaa pahasti...eipä taija asettua palokunnan 
avulla, mutta eiköhän se huomenissa iltapäivällä asetu ko nokka laitetaan kohti... mettemannonen anto taas hyvät sääkarttakeppiohjelmat.  :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Muistuttelenpa näistä paikallisista häppeninkeistä, joihin ois suotavaa osallistua tavalla tai toisella  :Hymy: 

Lauantaina 25.7. kisataan viidennet Iisalmen Yötriathlonit klo 19-23. Matkathan ovat perusmatka 1500 m/40 km/10 km tai sprintti (jossa myös viesti) 500 m/20 km/5 km. Ennakkoon kun haluu ilmoittautua, niin säästää vähän ja tulee treenailtua! Kaikille avoin triathlonin vaihtoharjoitus pidetään kaupungin rannassa ti 14.7. klo 18, painotus uintiin avovedessä.

Sitten syyskuun viimenen lauantain päräytetään ne SM-maastoduathlonit Paloisvuoren maastossa. Matkat tulee olemaan suunnilleen samat, mutta juoksureittiä yritetään viedä enemmän poluille.


Muutenhan sitä kampia pyöritellään vakioaikoihin maantiellä sunnuntaisin klo 9 ja keskiviikkoisin klo 17.15.

----------


## harbom

KirmanTempo pidetään 6.9.2015 klo 12.oo 20km 
Sana kiertmään ja lisä infoa myöhemmin
Lapsille ikäluokitten kisa Etukäteen olis hyvä tietää ikä jotte osataan hommata palkinnot

----------


## Jampuli

Tässä olis pieni videon pätkä paloisvuoren merkitystä mtb reitistä musiikilla laitettuna.
Videota on leikattu eli koko reitti ei näy videolla.

https://youtu.be/UrFnr575liU

----------


## usko juntunen

Piipahdin Tiilikalle morjestamaan pyörämatkaajaa, jonka tarkoitus on  käydä kaikki Suomen kansallispuistot retkipyörällä matkaten!! 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?53506-Kaikki-kansallispuistot-py%F6r%E4ll%E4

Volokin paluu:
Kotimatkalla poikkesin tutkailemaan missä hapessa se menneiden vuosien  suosikkipolku Volokki oiken on? Poimin vanhalta muistilta ns. rusinat  pullasta, eli polun Rautavaaran puoleisen pään.
Siellähän odotti yllätys, ja mieluinen sellainen! Polun lahoja pitkoksia&siltoja on uusattu ihan kiitettävästi :Leveä hymy:  Ajelin Jussinlammen tuvalle, pisemälle ei nyt eväät riittäneet(syöty tiilikalla)
Tapasin reissullain yhen rinkkavaeltaja&geokätköilijän, ja häneltä  utsin missä kunnossa ovat pitkokset Jussinlamelta Jyrkän suuntaan?  Kuulemma Jyrkän päässä on heikompaa, mutta suuremilla soilla on uutta  lankkua! Tämän reitin kunto on kyllä ihan pakko selvittää tämän suven  aikana.  Aivan huikean hienoa polkua ainakin tuo tänään ajamani pätkä!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NO__tmHw-O2WA#


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NO__tmHw-O2WA#

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tässä olis pieni videon pätkä paloisvuoren merkitystä mtb reitistä musiikilla laitettuna.
> Videota on leikattu eli koko reitti ei näy videolla.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UrFnr575liU



Jumaliste Jampuli minkä teit!! Aivan huikea mainosvideo meijän reitiltä! Sehän näytää aivan MAASTOPYÖRÄILYLTÄ. :No huh!:   Ei se näköjään merkattu ja siloteltu reitti aina ihan arsesta ole, vaikkka sellaistakin on jostain kuultu.
(tämähän on vain oma mielipide)

e: videon 3.20 kohdalla olevan tuulenkaadon sahasin pois testimielessä Bacho:n retkisahalla. Yllättävän tehokas vehjes! 
Nyt en yhtään ihmettele Jampulin kerrasaan mainiota ajoa Tahkolla! Ilman rengasrikkoa kevyesti alle 3.5 Onnittelut näin jälkikäteen

----------


## usko juntunen

Mikälie Kallelle tullu ko ei halunnu lähtä aamulla Paloskille Konunousua  könyämään ? :Cool:  :Leveä hymy: 

Team-  KalleJaJuha transalp:issa hienosti sijalla 36. Kuulu olleen ihan riittävästi "konunousuja&laskuja" tuolla Keskieuroopan Mäkiviikolla :No huh!: 

Tulokset; klikkaa MEN PDF
http://bike-transalp.de/en/results/

----------


## PikkuKalle

Joo trans alp reissu käyty.2 huonoa päivää oli.eka päivänä kauhee rampit..34 lämmintä niin ei oikein roppa ollu tottunu..senjäkeisinä päivinä ramppeja ei näkyny.3 päivänä oli kisojen pahin etappi. Ensin noustiin heti alkuun reilu 20 km vuorelle noin 2600 metriin.jossa oli noin 5 km työntöpätkä..naiskärkijoukkueella oli repussa mukana lenkkarit??!! :Hymy:  meikäläisellä meni siinä jalat.arvaa oliko kova noin 3h ajon päälle siellä vuoren päällä huomata että matkaa on jäljellä 100 km??? :Hymy:  ei stana.vuoren päältä oli laskua.ensin lumipätkä sitten kauheeta louhikkolaskua jonka jälkeen soratie serpentiiniä jonka jälkeen asfaltti serpentiiniä. Vauhdit siellä 60-74 km h. Alastullessa ukko oli pysäyttämään minua.juha kerkesin mennä läpi mutta minut pysäyttivät.joku tietyn oli ja sano että 5 min tauko..sillon tuli vähän hätä.joukkueita tuli takaa lisää.kaikenkaikkiaan kisassa ratkaisee kokonaisuus.on tärkeää tasasilla päästä riittävän kovan ryhmän peesin. Monella etapilla oli Enduro challenge pätkä,josta otettiin aika.eli dh alamäkiränni,jota piti siis tulla xc pyörällä alas..sitten oli myös vertical rideja eli ylämäkiosuuksia.joosta olisi ollut mahdollisuus saada pallopaita..kohti uusia seikkailuja: juha ja kalle

----------


## usko juntunen

Vaikuttaa tosiaankin hieman tiukemmalta  Kallen jaJuhan reissu, kuin mitä meillä karpan kanssa Tiilikalla. Ei tainnu olla aikaa rojjua riippumatossa :Leveä hymy: 


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...-tmvW-tKrF_wE#

----------


## mtxxx

Onko tässä Iisalmen alueella muita hyviä polettavia polkuja kuin Paloski ja Ohenmäki? Alkaa olla Ohenmäki olla aika hyvästi koluttuna ja peruslenkkinä Paloski on itselle vielä liian haastavaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Onko tässä Iisalmen alueella muita hyviä polettavia polkuja kuin Paloski ja Ohenmäki? Alkaa olla Ohenmäki olla aika hyvästi koluttuna ja peruslenkkinä Paloski on itselle vielä liian haastavaa.



Iimäen sunnalta löytyy jonkin verran ajettavaa. Esim. ex Ekokemin, kansan suussa Keräysöljyn kohdalta Tervalammen kodalle on vaativuudeltaan  jotakuinkin puolivälissä Paloski vs. Ohenmäki.
Tirisenkallion paikkeilla lyhyt pätkä vaativuudeltaan samaa luokkka Paloskin  kans. Tervalammelta etiäppäin kohti Piilampea on kovin tukkoista näin keskikesällä. Heinikkoa kainaloita myöten ja siellä heinikon seassa on mukavia pikku ylläreitä joita ei tieten näe ennenkö olet siellä heinikossa pitkällänsä :Hymy: 
Kävin juuri tänään tuolla ajamassa ja kun on kuiva jakso takana, polut tosi hyvässä tikissä. Tulevina vuorokausina vaativuuskerroin saattaapi muuttua, jos nuo vesipilarit romahtavat niskaan :Irvistys: 

e: karttalinkki reitin lähtöpisteeseen: 
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=16000&text=L%C3%A4ht%C3%B6paikka%2C+K  er%C3%A4ys%C3%B6ljy&srs=EPSG%3A3067&y=7053195&x=50  6236&lang=fi

Tässäpä muutama kuva keväiseltä Iimäen reitiltä. Lunta oli tänään hieman vähemmän...
https://picasaweb.google.com/108037142476657975777/Iimaki19042014?authkey=Gv1sRgCOG8tdqfrJ71ZA#

----------


## usko juntunen

Käväsin eilen su. vielä ennen lumen tuloa Iimäen suunnalla. Mietin menomatkalla kuin syvälle sitä vajoaa niihin pariin mutakuoppaan ennen Tirisenkalloita? Eikö mitä, siellä pahimman putrakon 
liepeillä hääri kaveri lapion kanssa avaamassa uraa tulvavedelle! Samoin hän oli "silloittanut" toisenkin mutavellipaikan lähempänä Tirisenkalliota. Kerrassaan hienoa toimintaa. 
Kiitokset vielä tätäkin kautta!

----------


## HiMa

SM maastoduathlonkisat lähestyy!
Kisainfoa on Visan nettisivulla, tsekatkaa sieltä reitit ja myös naamakirjan puoli toimii.
Kaupungilla saattaa olla vielä hiihtolatujen pohjien uusiminen kesken, joten ei sitte mennä suljetuille alueille vielä ajelemaan... ettei saada huonoa mainetta. Ja huomioidaan muut liikkujat alueella, eikö?

Rummuttakaa kavereille, että tuleevat kisailemaan! Vaikka on SM-kisa, niin riittää kun osallistuja kuuluu johonkin urheiluseuraan. Ei tarvi olla triathlonliiton alainen seura. Vaikka tennisseura käypi  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Ja jottei tämän viikon puuhat kävis vähiin, niin käydäänpäs vähän kuokkimassa reitillä torstai-iltana. Nähdään Paloisvuoren kahviolla klo 18.
Pistolapio tai kuokka on ihan hyvä väline ja saattaapa tarvita kottikärryjäkin. 
Ja samalla tulee reitit tutuiksi!

----------


## mtxxx

Kävinkin sateiden jälkeen pienen lenkin ajamassa Iimäellä ja kohtuu pehmeätä oli. Oli silti mukava ajella uusia polkuja. Lauantaina lähdetään kokeilemaan uudestaan josko paikat olisi hiukan kuivaneet. Tänään olisi ollut komediaa tarjolla Ohenmäessä! Olipa pikkasen hakemista lukkopolkimia testailin  :Leveä hymy:  hyvä etten kyljellään valunut yhtä rinnettä alas  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HiMa

Sunnuntaina 6.9. tempoajojen jälkeen on mahdollista käydä opastamassa maastoduathlonreittiä halukkaille. Eli jotain klo 14 kieppeillä Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä.

----------


## HiMa

Eilen tempoiltiin ja maantiekausi alkaa olla ainakin omalta osalta paketoitu.

Maastoduathlonkisat on siis lauantaina 26.9. Paloisvuorella. Talkoita pidetään pe 18.9. ja pe 25.9. 
Tällä viikolla on tehtävänjako ja tarkemmat tiedot kilpailun yksityiskohdista kerrotaan talkooväelle. Toivotan tervetulleiksi nekin, jotka eivät ole vielä ilmoittaneet halukkuutta pieniin kivoihin mm. opastustehtäviin. Tule paikalle pe 18.9. klo 17 Paloskille kahvion eteen, jos kisat kiinnostaa!

----------


## Jampuli

Ja taas mennään...
https://youtu.be/6QU8xJmVsEM,

----------


## usko juntunen

Maastoduathlonin äsämmät on sitten takana. Muutama kuvatus kisajärjestelyjen lomassa pokkarilla roiskaistuna.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Li_pI_Z2MWaswE

Onnittelut Visan mitalisteille, kuin myös kaikille kisan läpi suorittaneille !!

----------


## usko juntunen

:Leveä hymy:  Äsäm- hopiaa m-yl lastenrattaita työntämällä! Pitäskö alakaa itekkii? :Cool:  Noh, siinä lie monta mutkoo matkassa, eikä vähiten oma ikä. Ja utelijaita kyselijöitä suattaa tulla, jos tutut tahi huonekalluin vartija näkköövät :No huh!: 

http://www.iisalmensanomat.fi/news/m...aastoduathlon/

Eepä tuo oo ensmäenen ihme näissä karkeloissa, sillä yks Visan ikämies neljäviis-sarjassa, lainatulla paaripyörällä ja viikon pyörä-reenillä otti äsäm-kultoo  :No huh!:

----------


## usko juntunen

Kuopijolaiset kun järjestävät sen Kalakukon Kierroksen, niin otin jo vähäsen ennakkoo....söin ja lepäsin pitkän kaavan mukaan. Talavi lähestyy nii pittää alakaa kerryttää tuota läskikerrosta. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...NzKksyNrLmb0wE

----------


## Jampuli

Menoa ja meininkiä taas videolla tarjolla
https://youtu.be/HDuRdVcgT3g
Eli konumäki,pikkukonu ja forestpark/sunset boulewartti ajettu kallistuskulma alaspäin!

----------


## usko juntunen

10+ Jampuli!
Aivan loistava reittimainos&ajosuoritus! Pitäskö ensvuonna laittaa maastoduathlonin pyöräilyreitiksi..? :Kieli pitkällä:  Vielä kun videoit Konumäen ylöspäin, mut ota ääni pois...puuuh

e: no nythän ma vasta ummaran miksi siellä puuta kaatunut...forestparkissakin männyt pötköllään!


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...K7R6dPXkMyqeQ#

----------


## usko juntunen

Hyviä uutisia Tiilikalta, tai näin sen merkeistä tulkitsin. Kaikki loput lahot pitkokset oli männäviikolla merkattu punasella nauhalla. Tulkitsin nauhat niin, et talvella tuonne ajetaan uutta lankkua! :Hymy:  Ensin kyllä luulin notta rajoja on alettu siirtämään Täyssinän rauhan rajoille! Nääs se punanen nauha väpsäytti....Niin ja kävin mie kirkossahi, kun pyhäpäivä..


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...LPtwf_90NfXAg#

----------


## Läskimaha

Vieläkö Iisalmessa on maantiepyörälenkit hengissä? Vai onko kaikki jo siirtynyt valokuvaus ja maastopyörähommiin?

----------


## usko juntunen

Vietin päivän Tiilikalla. Kameraa en kaivanut esille ettei keskarit tipu, kuten viikko sitte Hossa-turneella. Siellä tuli kaivettua kamera nii monasti esille ettei oo keskareissa paljoo kehumista. Tasan yksi, kuten kuva todistaa! Silläpä ee paljoo näillä voorumeilla juhlita.


https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Iew3Yf005OjZQ#

----------


## usko juntunen

Se on  taas aika hankkia aktiivisuusranneke. Niitähän suap K-market Lippiksestä, siitä matkan varrelta Paloskille, tahi uimahallin kassalta. Ejjoo paha hinta siitä riemusta. Seon muute ainu remmi minkä suostun ruppiini vannehtimaan...

http://www.iisalmensanomat.fi/news/l...aloisvuorella/

Nykyajan muotisanalla ilmaistuna "siellä on hyvä pöhinä"  Minusta pöhinä twiittaa just pyörivään lumitykkiin- tai keuhkotautiin...

Ois kyllä hieno homma jossei ryönättäisi pyörinemme tykkiladulle, eikä millekkään muulle laduille 1/2m syvästä mutaojasta(ojista) Ei tarvihtis sit enskesänä haarniska päällä Paloskilla ajella.

nimimerkillä: edellä mainittuun rikokseen kerran syyllistynyt :Nolous: 

Lopuksi joululahjusvinki.  Paloskin ensilumenladun aktiivisuusranneke. 
Hyvää Joulua itsekullekkin säädylle.

----------


## HiMa

Aktiivisuusranneke on vielä hankkimatta ja sukset voitelematta... ei tuo vesisade houkuttele ladulle, eikä oikein nyt ulos ajamaan. Varastossa ajattelin kokeilla treinerillä ajoa, että onko yhtä lämmintä kuin Gran Canarialla.

----------


## usko juntunen

No nyt näyttää jo paremmalta. Pakkanen tuli hiihdon pelastajaksi ja lumitykit puskee taas lunta sulille pätkille. Pari vrk. ja koko ensilumenlatu tikissä.
Kyllähän se kaima oli hieman koetuksella Jouluaattona, ko Jarin kans kolilla lumetettiin stadionin puuttuva siivu, ja seuraavana päivänä ollukko rippeet jälellä. 
Joka päivä joululomalla  on kuitenkin päässyt hiihtämään :Hymy:

----------


## unknown

Kinkun sulattelua Soidinvuorella. Välillä aikamoista tunkkaamista niin kuin kesälläkin, mutta suurin osa on ihan ajettavaa jos ajotaito riittää. Ohessa pieni kartta miten tuosta saa ihan ajattevan lenkin. Vihreä lenkki tuli ajettua pääpiirteittäin, purppura on lisälenkki joka on muistaakseni parempi ajaa tuohon suuntaan.  Lehtolanvuori kannattaa ajaa Sonkajärveltä Iisalmeen päin, kapuaa ensin tietä pitkin minkkitarhalla ja siitä harjannetta pitkin kohti polkua. Pinkkiä pitkin ajaa ketunpesältä takaisin laavulle, jos lisälenkki ei kiinnosta. Jonkin verran on toki tunkattavaa ja pyörän työntöä/kantoa tiedossa- polku on erittäin teknistä jumppaa. Jos paloisvuoren tekniikkajumppa sujuu, ei tuo ole mikään mahdoton. Itse ajoin n.80-90% ja vähän kokemattomampi ajokaveri n.40-50%.

----------


## velib

Hei! Olen tulossa ensi viikon loppupuolella Sonkajärvelle lomailemaan, ja suunnitelmissa oli ottaa läskipyörä mukaan. Haluaisiko joku lähteä näyttämään polkuja esimerkiksi pe tai la jossain Sonkajärven/Iisalmen maastossa? Vaihtoehtoisesti olisiko vinkkejä jostain talvella ajonkunnossa olevista maastopyöräreiteistä? Läskillä pääsee vähän huonommallakin polulla, mutta ihan umpihankeen ei ehkä tee mieli lähteä.

----------


## Rankkis

Onko iisalmessa mitään ajettavia pätkiä metässä? Vai onko kaikki lunta täynnä?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janezki_S

Iisalmessa läskipyörällä ja maastopyörällä voi ajella maastolenkkejä ainakin Sikokallion, Paloisvuoren ja Iimäen suunnalla. Joku muu osaa sanoa varmaan enemmän ja Sonkajärven suunnan reiteistä. Jyrkän suunnalla luulisi ainakin olevan jotain maastoreittejä.

----------


## sak

Tänään ei oikeen ajettavia löytyny, kaupungin pohjoispuolella.
Normi maasturilla. Fätin etenemis kyvystä ei kokemuksia. 
Tuli "liikaa" lunta nyt kerralla ja polut ei pysyny auki, kantaa reilun kengän tai kahden leveydeltä, sittä humpsahtaa. Ei kovinkaan nautittavaa touhua.
Jotenki aavistus ettei kelkkareittikkään kanna.

Muuttunekko tilanne vajaassa viikossa :Sekaisin:  epäilen.

----------


## Rankkis

> Tänään ei oikeen ajettavia löytyny, kaupungin pohjoispuolella.
> Normi maasturilla. Fätin etenemis kyvystä ei kokemuksia. 
> Tuli "liikaa" lunta nyt kerralla ja polut ei pysyny auki, kantaa reilun kengän tai kahden leveydeltä, sittä humpsahtaa. Ei kovinkaan nautittavaa touhua.
> Jotenki aavistus ettei kelkkareittikkään kanna.
> 
> Muuttunekko tilanne vajaassa viikossa epäilen.



Minä paloskilla lauantaina ajelin saunaniemeen päin ja siitä peltosalmelle päin koivikon mehtää kelkkauria. Sittenpä oikeestaa katuja pitkin piti ajella. Makkaralahdesta pöllölaaksoon jäätä pitkin. Muitapa polkuja ei vastaan tullut :/ 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jampuli

Saunaniemen kodalle pääsee myös latukoneen polkemaa uraa pitkin. kapearenkaisen maasturi kohdalla tosin tarvitaan et keli on sopiva ja ura tarpeeks kova. Ura lähtee ->https://www.google.fi/maps/@63.55429...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Etupainoinen

Hiekan poisto aloitettu keskustassa. Milloinkahan alkaisi yhteislenkille olla lähtijöitä? Aluksi Lapinlahden suuntaan mutta jos ei koko kesää samaa maisemaa.

----------


## harbom

HUOM!! Sunnuntaina 17.4.2016 klo 10.oo YHTEISLENKKI lähöpaikka entinen eli Paloistenkadun päästä ennen ympyrää Ajo suunta Itikka - Koikylä
ajetaan lähdöstä yhdessä jotta SavonSanoma suap kuvia Lyhyt porukka kääntää paluun aikaisemmin Pitä pikamatka jatkaa Ahkiolahti tai Väisälänmäki

----------


## HiMa

HOKS! Myös tänään yhteislenkki klo 17.15! Tiedotettu on naamakirjan puolella jo toista viikkoo...
Käykeehän ajamassa Etupainoisen kaverina, mie joudun ajamaan vielä sisällä keskiviikot (töissä).

----------


## harbom

Kevään ensinmäinen-yhteilenkki suunnattiin Kotikylään Savon Sanomat kuvasi letkaa huomenna ehkä luettavissa. Poletiin porukassa Martikalan koululle josta pari kääntyi takas Muut jatkoi ties minne.Lähtö potretti tässä Tervetuloo joukkoon Janne

----------


## HiMa

Olipa eilen kiva lenkki! Harbomin kanssa ajettiin se pari tuntia ja muu porukka kävi Lapinlahdella letuilla.

Tervetuloa uudetkin mukaan! 

Suosittelen, että tulet kauden alussa lenkeille, niin pääset jyvälle pyöräilystä. Opastamme uusia lajin pariin ajaessa ja tauoilla.


Kantsii vilkaista myös tämän päivän Savon Sanomat. Toimittaja soitti mulle viime viikolla ja kyseli saako tulla tekemään jutun maantiepyöräilystä. Toivottelin tervetulleeksi ja niin sitä sitten ollaan lehden sivuilla.

----------


## harbom

Ei minun kanssa kukaan halunnut lähteä kastelemaan itteänsä No jospa paremmalla kelillä

----------


## harbom

Huomenna sunnuntaina lähtö klo 10.oo ehkä kahessa ryhmässä

----------


## usko juntunen

Nyt on kesän paras aika ajella Rajalinjan polkua. Lunta ei juuri lainkaan, mutta routa kantaa. Muulloin tuolla muutamassakin kohtaa vajottaa akselia myöten.
Sama juttu Saunaniemen poluilla. Kesällä upottavat mutalammikot nyt roudan kovettamat ja siten keveitä ajaa.

Uskokaa tahi älkää, mutta Paloskin tykkilumen rippeillä on muuan hiihtäjä viimeistelyleirillänsä. Suurin osa varmaan jo arvaa kenestä puhun  :Leveä hymy: 
Seon kesän varmin merkki, kö börsbakkenin nuorisoseura pitää leiriä Paloskilla :Cool: 

e: Iimäki korkattu. Polut rapsakassa kunnossa yöpakkasen jäljiltä. Kuten enenkin näihin aikoihin, Iimäelllä tulee talvi vastaan suurinpiirtein puolessa välissä rinnettä.
Testailin uutta exää, kuin se syö Tirisenkallioiden kynnäksiä. Hyvin kelepaa, on just passeli työkalu syheröiseen ylämäkeen.


Iimäki:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...LPN9c7L4bmRGw#
Paloski:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108037142476657975777/6276755757952532625?authkey=Gv1sRgCNW98Onvu_v6ggE#

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntai lenkki 2 ryhmää Pitkä matkalaiset suunisti Ahkiolahteen ja keposet Nerkoon niemen kautta letuille

----------


## harbom

Puolet porukasta ajelivat Jyrkälle  ja toinen puoli Väisälänmäen lenkuralle Mahtava keli

----------


## usko juntunen

Laatuaikaa Metsähallituksen sviitissä. Sitä jo tällä iällä arvostaa laadukasta vapaa-aikaa ja olosuhteita. Mihkään homeröttelöön en lähe lomalla yskimään.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...mE59emyraFxgE#

https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CP2X78Kyz56IDg

----------


## Jampuli

Siinäpä ajelua Iimäeltä GoProlla.

----------


## irraH

Tänään yhteislenkillä 72km mittariin ja kesän kolmas rengasrikko koettu. Vauhti kohtuu mukava 28.2km/h.

----------


## usko juntunen

Olipa hienoo menoa taas Jampulin vilimissä! Pikkuse haperoo on pitkokset jossain kohtaa.

Itte kärvistelin kolome yötä ja neljä päivää Tiilikan vesakoissa.
Ei muute rekat töötänny, eikä penarijanhut kiilannu ojjaan. Muuten kyllä ryvin monessahhii ojassa. Jos oli päivällä hilijasta, niin yöllä aivan hirvee meteli! Metän elukat pisti semmosen konsertin ettei paremmasta väliä. Teeret piti peliään läheisellä suolla, lokit saarissa ja käpytikka nakkeli käpyjä puuvajan katolle. Ejjoo heleppoa ulukoruokinnassa, varsinki kun sapuskatkin mitäsattuu...
Vua ee sitä usko erkkikää miten ovat immeiset höyliä tuolla mehtässä! Ekakertaa kun kurvasin maasturilla Venäjänhiekkaan, jossa pidin majaani, nii eikö eräs puolalainen pariskunta lapsineen ollu siinä pihvejä tulilla grillaamassa, nii het kysyvät "onko nälkä, tuletko syömään?" Mun oli pakko kohteliaasti kieltäytyä tarjoilusta, ja näyttää kuin paljo on syömätöntä evästä omassa leirissä.
Seuraavaksi paukkasin Kosevan tulihtalle ja just ko sain kengät irti losseista niin tulihtalta huuveltiin kahville! Kahven (nokipannu tietenkin) lisäksi tarjolla oli Bostonkakkua ja mustikkapiirakkaa.
Tästä ei voinu enää kieltäytyä. Seuraavaksi hää kyssyy "tunnetko Kallen, sen Maastopyöräilijän? Olivat Vieremältä....
Paluumatkalla poikkesin peiskämpille Venäjänhiekkaan ja nyt tulihtalla oli porukkaa Nurmeksesta ja he harmittel ettei tullu kahvivehkeitä mukkaan. Lainasin porukalle tarpeelliset vermeet ja jatkoin matkaa. Palattuani leiriin meloen, tulihtan viereen hiekkaan oli ilmestynyt kirjoitus KIITOS. Päivällä sain vihiä, jotta Kosevan kämpän tulihtalla on illalla nuotiopiiri. Sinne siis illalla.
Ja taas sama juttu. Kahvipannu oli jo tuliilla ja eikun taloksi. Kun olin liikeellä kajakilla, ja tiesin varustautua sopivilla emmeillä, kuten leipäjuusto, aprikoosihillo jne. nii siinäpä meni ilta rattosasti mualimaa parantaen.

Päivien ohjelmarunko meni suurinpiirtein näin: 
Aamujumppana reilun tunnin(arvioitu aurinkokellosta) ravakka melonta Sammakkotammen p-paikalle pyörää hakemaan.  Päivä poluilla ja takas leiriin muutaman lisämutkan kautta meloen. Seuraavaksi kevyt välipala, (ölökyn ähkäsy)  pikku ettonet ja taas järvelle melomaan. Aivan käsittämättömän hieno jatkettu viikonloppu.

Maalla:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371..._WjIvHivKrwwE#

Vesillä:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CMyQjbSItr2_KA

----------


## J T K

Tästä ei puutu enää kuin, että seuraavaksi se hankkii riippuliitimen. Maalla, merellä ja ilmassa...komeat ovat maisemat ja kelikin ollut sylettävää luokkaa..

----------


## Etupainoinen

Keskiviikon lenkillä käytiin raviaikataulut tarkistamassa Vieremän raviradalta. Vauhtia oli ja muutamia laukka irtoamisia porukasta tehtiin. Keskinopeus lenkillä nousi yli 25. Ei ollut nyt tankkauspaikkaa tarjolla mutta kurvattiin sataman kautta lenkin päätös porovettä ihailemassa.

----------


## HiMa

Kiva nähdä uusia lenkkeilijöitä! 

Harmi kun perhevelvollisuudet estivät nyt kokonaiselle lenkille osallistumisen, mutta 23 kilsaa tuli minullekin matkaa.

Sunnuntain lenkkiä vois katsella mihin suuntaan lähdetään. Ja jos sunnuntaina sataa, niin lauantaina voitais tehdä korvaava lenkki iltapäivällä?

----------


## HiMa

Saa lähteä lauantaina mukaan. Klo 13 vakiopaikasta startti ja reitti Väisälänmäki Nerkoonniemen kautta menomatkalla. Ei matkalla kahvitaukoja. Iisalmessa voidaan lenkin jälkeen käydä.

----------


## Dr TuKo

Keskiviikon yhteislenkille viileän tuulisessa, mutta aurinkoisessa kevätillassa kokoontui 9 osallistujaa. 5 kävi ajamassa leppoisan lenkin Nerkoon kanavalla palaten takaisin Kirman kautta. Pikamatkalaiset lähtivät hakemaan lisää vauhtia ja matkaa Lapinlahdelta.

----------


## sak

Tuli paloskilla möngittyä hetki tänään, tuonne mäjen päälle on tullut niin paljon uusia polokuja että äkkinäinen ei pysy reitillä...


Keskimäärin ihan kivaa, vaikkaki raskasta : )

Yhen lokarin löysin, joku fättilokari kai, semmone levee. Jätin siihen kartan juureen mikä kahvilan edustalla on.

----------


## sak

Tuli paloskilla möngittyä hetki tänään, tuonne mäjen päälle on tullut niin paljon uusia polokuja että äkkinäinen ei pysy reitillä...


Keskimäärin ihan kivaa, vaikkaki raskasta : )

Yhen lokarin löysin, joku fättilokari kai, semmone levee. Jätin siihen kartan juureen mikä kahvilan edustalla on.

----------


## HiMa

Maantielle vielä näin toukokuussa klo 10 sunnuntaisin!

Lenkille lähtijät sopivat lähtöpaikalla reitin.

----------


## roadman

Hei, vieläkö lenkille lähdetään Mehevältä?

----------


## HiMa

Mehevältä ei oo lähdetty enää Citymarketin aikaan ympyrän eteläpuolelta  :Hymy: 

Lähtöpaikka on Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteys, siinä on valkoinen "kioskirakennus". Siihen pihaan kun tulee 5-10 min ennen starttiaikaa, niin ehtii hyvin lenkille.
https://goo.gl/maps/dQvMuSjGS4A2

Joudun keskittymään tänään maastojuoksuun... ja vielä ens viikonlopunkin. Sen jälkeen on pyöräily ykköslaji kesän ajan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos ette kerro kelleen, niin olin taas pummilla Metsähallituksen luxus sviitissä 3 yötä. Klo 13.00 to. sammu sorvi ja tulipalo tatsunin kytkyttimestä. 
Tälle kesälle tullu jo 7 yötä koisittua pummilla. Ei huonosti, kun kesä vasta aluillaan.
Surkeetahan se on tommosissa risukoissa vesisattella ryönätä.

Nykysin tiijä kumpaa tekis- melosko vai ajasko? Sen takkii teen molempia. 
MTB:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Kzu1-yW1OrFmQE

----------


## HiMa

Uujiilla on selkeesti ollu tylsä viikonloppu  :Leveä hymy: 

Kelit ovat suotuisat ajeluun ja ihan on joutoaikaakin on... Tänään oon menossa kioskikahvilalle, joka on ennen Sonkajärveä. Jos ilmoitat ennen klo 10, niin ehtii mukaan (lähtöaika ehkä n. 11 aikoihin.

Tiistaina klo 10 rento satanen tai yli. Aikaa ajeluun on klo 16 asti.

----------


## Hardza

Kylläpäs tuli paljon porukkaa vastaan lapinlahden kierrokselta. Tainu viimeisetki ottaa fillarit esille

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos eiliselle ajoseuralle!

Tänään taas yhteislenkille lähtijät paikalle ennen klo 17.15. Lenkille LÄHTÖAIKA on 17.15. Ja sunnuntaina klo 10.

----------


## harbom

Huom!! Ensiviikolla keskiviikon lähtöaikaa kokeillaan sitten 17.30
Jos porukka ei lisäänny palataan takas normiaikaan

----------


## harbom

Kevää viimeinen lenkki ensi pyhänä siirrytään kesä aikaan eli lähtö 9.oo ja keskiviikkona 17.30 Tänäin sama lenkki kuin parivuotta sitten eli Alapitkän kautta Ahkiolahteen oli oikeen miesten lenkki mulla eka satku

----------


## usko juntunen

Tiilikan silkkiteitä ja vesistöjä tuli taas koluttua. Sattuipa leripaikkalleni  eräs ohikulkumtkalla ollut pyöräilijä.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CMWOkIKSic2RSg


Vesillä:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Knnfnbmc7jrAE#

----------


## HiMa

Iisalmen Visan pyöräily- ja triathlonasut on sovitettavissa Visalassa (Riistakatu 11) ma 30.5. klo 16-18 ja tiistaina klo 17.30-18.30 sekä arkisin 6.6. asti klo 9-14.
Tilaus lähtee 7.6.

----------


## harbom

Harri Boman Muistakee jotta keskiviikkona lähetään lenkille 17.30 Uusiakin mukaan ajetaan tarvittaessa lyhyempi keponen lenkura

----------


## harbom

Tutun näkönen ajaja ja Trek

----------


## HiMa

Kesäkuukausina lähtöaika sunnuntaisin klo 9 maantielle!

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntain yhteislenkura lähtö 9.oo ja suuntana Jyrkkä paluu Koirakosken kautta

----------


## harbom

Sunnuntain lenkki suunnattiin Jyrkälle paluu Nurmijoen kautta Toinen posukka Koirakoskelle Vaan ennen lähtöä rengashommia

----------


## HiMa

Olipa kiva lenkki ja siistiä ryhmäajoa. Kiitos vetomiehille! :-)

----------


## HiMa

Keskiviikkona lähdetään ajelulle klo 17.30. Nyt rohkeasti mukaan te kaikki yksinajelijat. Kaksi eri nopeusryhmää ja ketään ei jätetä matkan varrelle. Ihan varmasti pärjäät, jos olet aiemmin pyörällä ajanut. Mukaan varasisuskumi, riittävästi juomaa ja kypärä päähän.

----------


## harbom

Lenkille lähi 10 polkijaa osa ajeli Väisälänmäen ja toinen puolikas kävi Honkaharjulla
Kaunis kesäkeli Kiitos porukalle

----------


## Hiks

Sattuuko joku käämään Jukolassa nyt viikonloppuna Iisalamen porukasta ja takasin tullessa kelpais huonot jutut aaton takapenkiltä? Nm. Vaemo vee aaton.

----------


## usko juntunen

Alakaapi olla oikeesti nokkospuskissa tunkkaamista Iimäen suunnalla väli Tervalampi- Piilammen kota. Horsmaa kainaloita myöten, ja lisämausteena muutama tuulenkaato&hakkuujätekasa.
Piilammen kota on vielä kuosissaan, mutta kirves on lyhvessä varressa. Eipä silti, ei oo liiterissä mitä pilikkois, jos kirveessä varsi oiskin.


Jotennii alako kaivata Koillismaan raikkaita männikköharjuja...

----------


## harbom

Keskiviikon lenkille lähti 11 Ajo suunnitelma Kauppilanmäki_Vieremä vaan sateen uhka joten reitti vaihtui Sonkakoski-Sonkajärvi-Iisalmi (osa Takkomäestä Sonkajärvelle) allekirjottanelle alku mäet oli liikoo pulssi tapissa joten kohti kotia

----------


## harbom

Eilenkin sateli vaan ei tuntuna porukka olleen sokerista 4 oli polkemassa Sahmilta sadetta karkuun

----------


## harbom

*                                                                                      Kajaani 26.06.2016*


*AVOIMET KAINUUN PIIRIN MAANTIEPYÖRÄILYN MESTARUUSKILPAILUT*

*KESKIVIIKKONA 13.7.2016  KLO 18.00 ALKAEN  KOUTANIEMEN TIELLÄ.*

*LÄHTÖPAIKKA: Kokoontuminen noin 1 kilometri Vuoreslahden tieltä kaupungin puoleisesta  Koutaniemelle kääntyvästä risteyksestä Koutaniemelle päin* 

*SARJA:  M,  N,  N 40 ja M40, M50 N50, M55,  N60 , M60, M65,M 70,  Nuoret*


*MATKA :  10 kilometriä,*

*AJOTAPA: Väliaikalähtö*

*ILMOITTAUTUMINEN:  Maanantaihin  11.07.2016  mennessä puh.0400- 286786 tai paikan päällä.*

*MUUTA :  Kilpailijoilla kypäränkäyttöpakko . Osanottomaksu 6 € paikanpäällä. Sukevan Kisan jäsenmaksun  ja Kainuun Hiihtoseuran jäsenmaksun vuodelle 2016 maksaneille ilmainen.*

*JÄRJESTÄJÄT:  Sukevan Kisa ja Kainuun Hiihtoseura*

*HUOM!  Lisätietoja:  puh. 0400-286786*

----------


## harbom

https://youtu.be/GRiEgqDrBtU

----------


## harbom

HUOM! 21.8.2016 "Kirman tempo" klo 12.oo Lisä infoo myöhemmin

----------


## Hardza

Huomenna klo 10:00 n.100km rauhallinen lenkki. Esim paisuan tien kautta Varpaisjärvelle ja takaisin. Lähtö normaalista paikasta.

----------


## harbom

*IISALMIi 21.08.2016*


*Kirman tempo 2016*

*Sunnuntaina 21.8.2016 ajetaan kilpaa 20km*

*Ilmottautumine: Ohemäensuoralla olevalla palokentällä klo 11.oo*

*SARJA: Kilpa ja kunto miehet Naiset omasarja*
*         Vekarat apuryörällisistä ylöspäin*
*  Tähän sarjaan vois ilmotta Puh.453279779 jotta osataan hommata palkintoja riittävästi*

*Ajopaikka : Kirmajärven takana 10 edestakaisin*

*Lähtöpaikka: Peltosalmella ohiajotien jälkeen oleva levike*

*AJOTAPA: Väliaikalähtö*
*.*

*MUUTA : Kilpailijoilla kypäränkäyttöpakko . Osanottomaksu 10 € paikanpäällä..*

*JÄRJESTÄJÄT: Ulmalan nuorisoseura*






*28/07/16 18:07*

----------


## usko juntunen

Olipahan kerrankin kuivat polut Saunaniemessä kuin Iimäen suunnallakin! Toisin oli Saariselän maisemissa, jossa joutui kahlaamaan kassit märkänä pitkin jokivarsien ryöneikköjä.
https://picasaweb.google.com/108037142476657975777/6311896913584487953?authkey=Gv1sRgCO7i8LCBxZj6ag


OT:
Samaten oli toisen lajin parissa. Mutaisilla puroilla saikkaamista aamusta iltaan. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...CMDjssXoz-rsHw

----------


## harbom

Terve 
Tässä tietoa Kajaanin harjoitusajoista
Syksyn tempoajot ja tour de nuas
10.8. ke Takkaranta 14 km, lähtö Takkarannantien ja Kuurnantien risteyksestä, startti klo 18.30
25.8. to Lehtovaara  26 km, lähtö Lehtovaarantien alkupäästä, startti klo 18.30
8.9. to Kuluntalahti 25 km, lähtö Kuluntalahden koulu, startti klo 18.00
Tempojen perusajatushan on, että jokainen pääsee ajamaan ensisijaisesti itseään vastaan, omalla kuntotasollaan, omaa kuntoaan ja ajovauhtiaan kehittäen. Tempoihin toivotaan aktiivista osallistumista, eli rohkeasti mukaan!
Tempoajoihin ilmoittaudutaan ajopäivänä kello 15.00 mennessä tähän ryhmään, tämän ryhmän jäsenille. Ville ottaa ilmoittautumiset. Tempo starttaa, jos saadaan väh 4 ajajaa. Ajot ovat kaikille avoimet ja maksuttomia.
Maantiepyöräilykauden päättävä Tour de Nuas (n. 100 km) ajetaan lauantaina 17.9. Yhteislenkin lähtö tapahtuu Raatihuoneentorilta klo 10.00. Reitti kulkee Leihunvaaran kautta Naapurinvaaralle ja Vuokatinvaaran kautta kohti Mustolanmutkaa, josta ajellaan takaisin Kajaaniin. Ajossa on mukana huoltoauto. Ajon jälkeen ovat kauden päättäjäiset (sauna ja hyvää seuraa, paikka ilmoitetaan myöhemmin). Ilmoittautuminen ma 12.9.16 mennessä Ville Juntuselle. Osallistujien määrän mukaan määräytyy maksu per henkilö (sauna ja huollon kulut kattaen).
On hyvä muistaa, että tapahtumat ovat epävirallisia. Jokainen osallistuja ajaa omalla vastuullaan, liikennesäännöt ja muut tiellä liikkujat huomioiden.
Lisäksi Sotkamossa on 13.8. 27 km tempo klo 11.

T.  Mikko

----------


## harbom

*KirmanTempo 21.08.2016 20Km
*Naiset

Nissinen Vuokko Iisalmen Visa         39.08Heikkil Anna Iisalmen Visa                40.30
Miehet Kuntosarja

Lappalainen Eero SuKi                                           34.20 Jderholm Markus Iisalmen Visa                                35.50Loimulahti Timo Lapinlahti                                     39.02
Miehet Kilpasarja

Kejo Mikko FinFalzRusRacing                                 26.17Nousiainen Juha Kiuruvesi                                     29.55Moilanen Pekka Iisalmen Visa                                29.59Ruotanen Janne Iisalmen Visa 31.21Makkonen Jouni Iisalmen Visa                                31.30
*4v Elina Nissinen 3.26
5v Eetu Ryytty 1.51
6v Markus Nissinen 1.19
7v Jaakko Penttil2.46
7v Matias Pekkala 2.59
8v Matias Nissinen 2.28
8v Arttu
*

----------


## harbom

POHJOIS-SAVON AVOIMET ALUEMESTARUUSKILPAILUT MAANTIEPYÖRÄILYN
TEMPOAJOSSA 
SONKAJÄRVELLÄ KANGASLAMMIN HIIHTOKESKUKSESSA
sunnuntai 11.9.2016 KLO. 13.00
MATKA 10 km
Osanottomaksu 15€, jäseniltä ei maksua.
SARJAT: NAISET, Naiset 50v, MIEHET, N20, M20, M40, M50,M55, M60,M65 ja M70
Tarvittaessa junnuille oma sarja. 

ILMOITTAUTUMINEN: KALERVO SIRVIÖ p. 0440711141 
kalervo.sirvio@meili.fi tai sukevankisa.sporttisaitti.com
 perjantaina 9.09.16 MENNESSÄ.  

SUKEVAN KISA

----------


## usko juntunen

Saunalenkki Saunaniemessä ja etenkin Paloskilla tuotti pienen yllärin- mieluisan sellaisen. Liikuntatoimen väki oli parturoinut heinikon&risukon sileeksi virallisen mtb-reitin lisäksi ns epäviraliselta
Konumäkeen johtavalta uralta. Eli se sähkölinjan alla kulkeva polun pätkä ennen hissihäkkiä. Konumäki oli sentäs enallaan...eli vieläkin valoittamati=ilman jalkakosketusta alaalta ylös.
(ite pittää konut ostaa.. :Nolous: )

Eturinteeseen, siihen mihin aina aurinko paistaa, on ilimestynyny pikku- transalppi! PikkuKalle, sekun tuli siltä oikealta Transalp-turneelta, väsäs Paloskin rinteeseen serponousun. Kaupungin luvalla ja kepeillä. Kalle&kumppanit hallitsee  wassun lisäksi kuokkimisenkin. Tai niin no, sehän se on jyrkässä ylämäessä tehokkain menetelmä... :Kieli pitkällä: 
Senverta osallistuin pikku-transalapin rakentamiseen, et lainasin pojille kuokan  :Leveä hymy:   Ei siinä, hyvä keuhkojen tuuletuspaikka. Teknisesti helppohko, mutta jalkaa ja keuhkoja rassaava nousu.
JOS tuntuu liika helepolta, voi jatkaa vuoren yli Konumäki alas ja sit takas samaa reittiä. 

https://goo.gl/photos/GT1zQVmddaS9TFYw5

----------


## usko juntunen

Eekäkun nythän vasta hokasin tuon Paloskin kuokkimisen tarkoituksen. Siihen on yritetty tehä Tunturiajojen reittiä. Selevästi  Pikku-Ruka
http://my5.raceresult.com/52918/resu...ng=fi#0_62E53C
No, ei se ou hukkaan menny kuokkiminen kun tuloksia katsoo

Kävin Iimäellä resuamassa, ja näin kävi: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...84#post2577884
Keulan sain puhallettua ylös, ja toisen rekin sepitys alakaa ma. Töissä on 300tn puristin, joten eiköhän se kooli irronne?

----------


## harbom

Aluemestaruuskisa 2016 Sonkajärven Kangaslammilla
http://sukevankisa.sporttisaitti.com/tulosporssi/

----------


## usko juntunen

Tarkistin vieläkö saa Iimäeltä kirkasta? Kyllä saa. 
Sotapolulle kans eksyin. Hienot opasteet! 


Aiotko osallistua Suomen Ladun -vietä yö ulkona- tapahtumaan...?http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...30#post2583730

Ma. Paloskilla maastopyöräilijöiden kokoontumisajot klo. 18.00-19.00
http://www.iisalmensanomat.fi/tuu-mun-kans-ulos/

----------


## usko juntunen

http://www.iisalmi.fi/Suomeksi/Palve...istamisohjelma

Ihan mukavasti oli porukkaa saapunut Iisalmi likkuu viksusti- miitinkiin Paloskille. Kiitokset tarjoiluista, sekä lajin huomioimisesta paikallisessa mediassa.
Se mitä -Iisalmi liikuu viksusti- hankevastaava kertoi kaupungin liikuntatoimeen tulleesta palautteesta Paloskin maastopyöräilystä kannattaa pistää muistilokeroon. Eli ajellaan ihmisiksi.
Alkuseremonioiden jälkeen porukka jaettiin kahtia. Osa porukasta lähti katsastamaan hieman helpompia polkuja. Toinen osasto suuntasi semitekniselle uralle. Siellähän aika vierähti kuin iltamissa!
Loppumatka menikin jo lähes käsikopelolla, kun ei tajunnut että  syksy ja pimeä.   

https://goo.gl/photos/HrH6mWjVnb2wDPff8

Teemaan liittyviä haastatteluja löytyy Radio Sandels:in juttuarkistosta    http://www.radiosandels.fi/juttuarkisto/

----------


## HiMa

Vielä tämän kuun loppuun asti keskiviikkolenkit klo 17.30 ja sunnuntaina klo 10 maantielle. Sit katsotaan jatkot säiden mukaan.

Huom! Perjantaina klo 18 on torilla Iisalmen Visan järjestämä koko perheen ilta-ajelu! Paloisjärven kierto 10 km tai lyhyempi Luuniemen kierto 3 tai 5 kilsaa perheen pienimmille. Mukana Iikan Pyörävarikko demopyörineen.

Toivon harrastajien osallistuvan tapahtumaan, meillä on mahdollisuus omalta osaltaan olla lajin mannekiineja. Valot ja heijastimet kuntoon fillareihin. :-)

----------


## usko juntunen

Hiihtokausi lähestyy- ainakin siitä päätellen kun Kalle on kuokkinut kohta koko Paloskin ontoksi. Silläpä otin ja lähin ittekkin Paloskille kuokkimaan. Laukaisin yhen tulva-altaan, jonka mehtäkone 
oli tehny. Ny joku piolooki varmaan vetää palkokasveja sieraimeen, kun kuivasin kosteikon.... samalla raivasin risut, jotka kaupunki oli tuonut yleiselle kuntoradalle... :Cool: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSew4nUPPsI


https://goo.gl/photos/UXsby8KU9Ue1WAAy7



Minullako ejjoo sitä ihmepyörää, jolla pääsis liejukon ynnä muihin hankalien paikkojen yli, nii laitoin apupyörät rekkin jos vaikka tuo rumpuputki jämähtää tukkoon...joku hymiö

----------


## usko juntunen

Pistäysin Iimäellä. Oli niin kuivaa, jotta piti varoa ettei iske poljinta kiveen ja sytytä mehtäpaloa. Paluumatkalla poikkesin Poskimäelle. Olin luulossa, että sinne johtava polku on kasvanut umpeen ajat sitten. Mitä vielä, polku oli raivattu viimosen päälle hyvään kuntoon. Tuli mieleen vanhat ajat, kun naavisten perustajajäsenten kanssa kömyttiin maston ympäristön "neulaspoluilla"
Tallessa ovat polut, ja jokunen uusi kömyämispaikkakin  löytyi sähkölinjalta poistetun haruksen tietämiltä. Hienoja ajotekniikan reenauspaikkoja, jos Paloskin kalliot alkaa tökkiä.
Ainut harmi, kun tuo alue on niin pieni, ja osa poluista on jäänyt hakkuujätteen alle.
https://goo.gl/photos/nNTnGVVUqk9DZSBAA

----------


## usko juntunen

Paloskilla oli tänään kesän parhaat pidot! Ainakin siitä päätellen, että pääsin melkein, mutta vain melkein Konumäen ylös ilman jalkakosketusta. Konupullo kaatui viimeisellä metrillä :Nolous: 
Jotta nöyryytys ois täydellinen, niin just kun tunkkasin viimeistä tönkärettä ylös niin itse Konumäen arkkitehti siihen sitten syklorossilla paukkas. 
Muuten kyllä oisin saanu  ilimasen konuputelin, mutku siihen viimeseen tönkäreeseen oli tullut korotusta johtuen hiihtopaanan levityksestä. Seli, seli...Noh, oli niin lähellä jotta ehkä leikattua..
Kallen kanssa sit suhattiin ristiin rastiin Paloskin ja Saunaniemen paanoja.  Saunaniemen poluilla Kalle veti syklorosilla ja minä koitin tuolla (120mm täpäri) sohlolla pysyä näköetäisydellä :No huh!:  Lopuksi ajeltiin kelkkareitin pohjia Peltosalmen suuntaan. Viikko sitten noilla kelkkareiteillä joutui kahlaamaan kainaloita myöten, mutta nyt pohjat kuin 5-tie.
Ihan oikeasti nyt on renkaan pito paras tälle kesälle =johtuen karkeaksi jäätyneestä pääosin lumettomasta alustasta. 

Ps. Paloskilla oli 4 tykkiä ajettu asemiin. Vissin ma. alkavat puhkumaan :Hymy:  

https://goo.gl/photos/Ci3oqpVA84rKRm9f8

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos oli eilen hyvät ylämäkipidot, niin tännään oli vuorossa almäkipidot. Vaikka kalliot ovatkin ohuen lumikerroksen kuorruttamat ja näyttävät liukkailta, niin  pito ihan kesärenkailla on lähes kuivan kesäpäivän luokkaa. Pari tuntia tuli suhattua noilla tantereilla ja eilisen n. 3.5 ajelun jälkeen mykyrokka tipahtaa ihan vätkyttelemättä kitusiin  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Ee tarvihe vielä tähän hättään ruveta karppoomaan, eekä muutenkaa ruokia lonimaan. 
Nyt kannatta kerätä talteen viimeiset kesän rippeet ennen uuninpankolle talviunille viäntäätymistä. Se on piiitkä talavi eessä.
https://goo.gl/photos/Ci3oqpVA84rKRm9f8

----------


## HiMa

Sehän alkoi näköjään hiihtokausikin jo! Uujii kuulemma myöhästyi startista pahasti  :Leveä hymy: 


Vaan myö käytiin kahella läskillä avaamassa Ohenmäen polkuja. Oli kivvaa! https://youtu.be/nSX8RCbWuz4

Laitelkaas kalenteriin 3.12. klo 12. Silloin ajellaan myös Iisalmessa "Global Fat Bike Day". Lähtöpaikka on näin alustavasti uimahallin parkkipaikka, jossa on mahdollisuus ajelun jälkeen käydä uimassa/saunassa/suihkussa. Tarjolla on helppo "Iisalmen rannat" ja maastoajelu "Ohenmäki". Maastopyörälläkin voi tulla mukaan ja miksei melkein millä vaan pyörällä tuohon rantojen kiertoon.

----------


## HiMa

Helou! 
Global Fat Bike Day Iisalmi ajetaan 3.12. ja lähtö klo 11! (Ei klo 12 kuten aiemmassa viestissä oli mainittu).

https://www.facebook.com/events/1825146141097299/

----------


## HiMa

Tänään läskeiltiin! Kiitos osallistujille! Lähtöpaikalla meitä oli 7! 

https://goo.gl/photos/NUnka5mDDBDZCkC79

----------


## usko juntunen

Tämänpäiväinen fiilistelyreissu Tiilikalla. Eipä ollu Venäjänhiekalla itikat tahi käärmekset haitoilla. Loppumatkasta olin ihan kuutamolla. 



https://goo.gl/photos/ptD2T5G1yxrPbaRV7

----------


## Yussu

Kiitos Usko hienoista kuvista. Tuskin oli Tiilikassa ruuhkaa.

----------


## usko juntunen

^
Ollos hyvä vaan. Tiilikka siitä oiva kohde ettei kädetönkään saa sieltä huonoja kuveja.

Onhan se hieno kohde olipa vuodenaika mikä tahansa, kunhan valitsee kulkupelit vuodenaikojen mukaan. Rusinat pullasta- menetelmällä keväällä meloen, kesä&syksy fillarilla/patikka ja talvella suksien.
Menetin muutaman aurinkotunnin aamusta, kun hokasin vasta aamulla, jotta sehän on mitä hienoin päivä ulkoiluun. Pikana kamat tatsunin ronkkaan ja polokasin pelipaikoille.
Kiireen ja valoisan ajan lyhyyden vuoksi jäi ne perinteiset nokipannukahvet keittämäti. 
Ruuhkaa ei tosiaankaan ollu! Muutama mehtämies saikkas nelivetomaasturilla koiraansa etsimässä Tiilikalle johtavan tien alkupäässä. Lisäksi vanhat koiravaljakon jäljet Kosevalle. 
Joissakin kohtaa oli lumen alla vettä jäällä ja teki suksista "skinit"

edit:
Tässä vintake-laskettelureissu Hiidenvaaran/Tiilikan maisemissa joskus kasarin alussa  :Vink: 
Kuvat skannattu dia-kuvista ja siksi rakeisia. 
https://goo.gl/photos/b6it14hgsLLAhRHo8

----------


## Jampuli

Morjens. Tällainen talviajo pätkä tuli ajettua.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llify8pcoQQ
Polku lähtee Pihjalaharjun alikulkutunnelin kohdalta, Koljonvirran edestä, Juhani Ahon kodin pihan läpi aina Jordanian alikulkutunnelin kohdalle päättyen.
Toinen polku lähtee, mitä ajoin Paloskilla, niin suunnilleen tästä ->https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.fi/karttapaikka/?share=customMarker&n=7047394.119787517&e=511948.7  711062413&title=polku&desc=&zoom=11&layers=%5B%7B%  22id%22%3A2%2C%22opacity%22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## usko juntunen

Lisää talvipolkua lötyyy pieni pätkä Poskivuorelta. Käynti sinne on Sonkajärventien puoleiselta sivulta


https://goo.gl/photos/uF6zPPgk2Vs69gNL7

Sekä Iimäen suunnalta väli ex Ekokem-Tervalampi.


https://goo.gl/photos/khnnWsGJxYYYs8ZS6

Ja rohkeimmat voi kokeilla Volokinpolkua :Kieli pitkällä: 
https://goo.gl/photos/k1eyeno26Hn4dHcq6

Jampuli vois textata tuota mun miniläskiä. Laitoin, kun halvalla sain, 27.5" plussakiekot vanahaan eksään. Itte en jaksa lähtä umpiseen kahlaamaan.
Miun pittää uuninpankolla kasvatella läskikerrosta kessää varten, jotta en kevväällä palellu Tiilikan avantoon.

----------


## mtxxx

Sattuisiko täältä löytymään keltään xtr takavaihtajan kannakkeen pulttia? Olen tässä päivän yrittänyt metsästää Iisalmesta vastaavaa osaa että saisi pyörän kasaan mutta huonolta näyttää löytyminen. Olisin äärimmäisen kiitollinen jos joltain nurkista löytyisi sellainen. Pyörän kasaaminen olisi sitä vaille vajaa 

Tuommoinen pultti olis kyseessä
:/http://soshanger.com/GH-094-deraille...st-SPECIALIZED

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos oli hilijasta Volokilla ja meijän poluilla, niin eepä piät paakkana toesiisa Iimäelläkään laavantaena.
Väli Tervalampi-Piilampi näyttää kasvavan umpeen. Talvikelissä, kun on olosuhteisiin käypäset välineet, tuon pätkän vielä pääsee.
Kesällä kun tuohon ryteikköön lisätään vielä kainaloihin ulottuva heinikko, niin ei oikein nappaa.
Iimäki:
https://goo.gl/photos/unr5ELyE1pxvWWm46

https://goo.gl/photos/Y4Qns3oJGXKnj5Rd6

----------


## Rankkis

Onks iisalmes kukaa innokas jotain uria avannu mistä pääsis läskillä ajaa? Peltosalmelle tänään kahlasin junaradan vierestä et siellä ei ainakaan kukaan ollut ajellut.  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Hellou!
Huomenna satamasta pari läskiä lähössä pyörittelemään järvelle ja Sikokalliolla vois myös pyörähtää. Satamassa nähdään klo 9! 

Ps. Ainaki eilen oli jäällä hyvä ajaa, eikä ollut liukasta.

----------


## Rankkis

> Hellou!
> Huomenna satamasta pari läskiä lähössä pyörittelemään järvelle ja Sikokalliolla vois myös pyörähtää. Satamassa nähdään klo 9! 
> 
> Ps. Ainaki eilen oli jäällä hyvä ajaa, eikä ollut liukasta.



Tämän kun olisi muutama tunti sitten tiennyt niih matkaan oisin voinut lähteä

----------


## HiMa

*Iisalmen yhteislenkit täyttävät pyöreät 10 vuotta!*
Kokoonnutaan kauden ensimmäiselle yhteislenkille Iisalmen torille Lauantaina 22.4.2017 klo 10:00.
Ensimmäisenä lenkkinä Kirman kierto ja takaisin torille, matka noin 29km. Halutessaan voit kiertää
useamman lenkin (19km/kierros).


Maastopyöräilijöille oma ryhmä. Reitti katsotaan tilanteen mukaan.
Tervetuloa mukaan pyörään tai kuntoon katsomatta!


Osallistuminen omalla vastuulla. Kypärä on pakollinen varuste.

Tapahtumakeskustelua ja jakoja somessa täältä: https://www.facebook.com/events/416789905351905/


ps. Jos maastoon lähtö kiinnostaa vaikka vetäjän roolissa, niin otapa yhteyttä. Saadaan hommaan pöhinää  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

Hyvää kevättä! Se on vihdoin täällä!
On aika kaivella fillarit varastoista ja laittaa ne ajokuntoon huomenna!

Sunnuntaina maantielenkille klo 10! Kaikki mukaan. Ketään ei jätetä ja tarvittaessa tehdään useampi vauhtiryhmä.  Lähtöpaikka Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteys.
Vamos!

----------


## HiMa

Maantiepyörälenkit, vakioajat:
Keskiviikkoisin klo 17.30 ja sunnuntaisin klo 9.
Kaikki pyöräilystä kiinnostuneet mukaan!

----------


## harbom

Yhteislenkit pelaa edelleen tässä todistus aineistoo
Toinen kymppivuosi aluillaan

----------


## Hardza

Aamulla 11.7 klo 9 aikaan lähtö CM ympyrän kuppeesta. Lenkki noin 110km, puoles välis sumppitauko!

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Dr TuKo

Keskiiviikon yhteislenkki peruuntui sateeseen. Löytyykö lähtijöitä torstaina normaaliin keskiviikkolenkin 17:30 aikaan?
Sääennustus näyttää lupaavalta torstai-illalle.

----------


## HiMa

Kirman tempo su 3.9. klo 12. Matka 20 km, väliaikalähtö. Pyörään ja kuntoon katsomatta kaikki mukaan kannatuksen vuoksi!
Lähtöpaikka Kirmantien pohjoispäästä.

----------


## HiMa

Ulmalan Nuorisoseura ja Iisalmen Visa järjestävät yhdessä perinteisen Kirman Tempo aika-ajot.
 Lähtö tapahtuu Honkakoskentie 42:n kohdalta.

 Ilmoittautumiset klikkaamalla "Osallistun" tai puh. 045 327 9779/Harri Boman.
 Numeroiden jako ja jälki-ilmoittautuminen klo 11 alkaen Ulmalantie 267 kohdalla nurmikentällä, jossa on myös palkintojenjako.

 Matkat ja sarjat:
 Kilpasarja M, 20km
 Kilpasarja N, 20km
 Kuntosarja M/N 10km
 Lastensarjat tarvittaessa Ulmalantiellä kilpasarjojen jälkeen.

 Palkinnot:
 Kilpasarja M, 100€
 Kilpasarja N, 50€
 Kuntosarja M/N, 50€

 Osallistumismaksu: 10€

 Reittikartta: https://goo.gl/maps/isXhGrhaMiu

Naamakirjassa tapahtuma linkki tässä.

----------


## Hardza

Maastopyöräilyn peruskurssi Paloisvuorella Syyskuussa.

Kurssi sopii henkilöille joilla on jo oma maastoon soveltuva pyörä omassa tallissa, mutta haluaisi vielä saada hieman lisää vinkkejä kuinka sillä liikkua ja miten sitä kuuluu huoltaa. Toivomme että kaikki kurssille osallistuvat hallitsevat käytössä olevan pyöränsä vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa tasamaalla ajettaessa. Sen suurempaa vaatimustasoa ei ole asetettu. Mikäli omaat vuosien kokemuksen maastossa ajamisesta, ei ryhmä välttämättä anna sinulle tarpeeksi haastetta.  

Iltojen teemat, klo 18-20
4.9. Varusteet, huolto, kaluston tarkastus, pieni lenkki
11.9. Tasapaino, hidas ajo, hitaiden esteiden ylitys
18.9. Nopeampi ajo, polkemisen rytmitys, alamäkitekniikka
25.9. Kertausta, niksit, yhteislenkki (alkamisaika voi olla ennen klo 18, seuraa ilmoittelua!)

Hinta 10€/kerta/osallistuja, maksu käteisellä ohjaajalle

Lisäinfoa https://www.facebook.com/events/1119...28958/?fref=ts

----------


## HiMa

Global Fatbike Day ajetaan myös Iisalmessa 2.12.2017 klo 11. Lähtöpaikkana Iisalmen tori. Reitti katsotaan osallistujien mukaan lähtöpaikalla. Tällä lenkillä pärjää kaikki mukana! 
Kypärä on pakollinen varuste, ota mukaan juomaa ja myös jotain evästä.

----------


## HiMa

Huhuillaan vielä tarkempi lähtöpaikka torilla: Torikulman ja linja-autoaseman kulmauksessa (pyörätelineiden kohdilla). Torilla on markkinat vielä tänään, joten sen vuoksi tämä tarkempi koordinaatti!

----------


## usko juntunen

Mualiman läskipäivä näkyi myös Paloskilla. Valittettavasti kovin negatiivisessa mielessä.
Juuri kun saatiin puhtaat valkeat ladut, niin joltain unohtui maastopyöräilijän etiketti. 
Satuin paikalle melkein heti p#skakikkareiden ladulle ilmestymisen jälkeen ja siivosin hiekat kun läskipyöräilijällä ei ollu äiti mukana joka ois siivonnu jälet. Stana, että tällä iällä pittää vielä aekuisten jäläkiä siivota.

----------


## HiMa

Ei hyvä homma yhtään tämä tämmönen latujen sotkeminen. 

Me ajettiin läskipyöräpäivänä Ohenmäessä lenkurat, hyvät setit oli taas  :Hymy:

----------


## sak

Kiitokset kaikille polun aukojille ja tamppareille tätäkin kautta, mukava tuolla on ajella. 

Ohenmäkeen päin pääsee ja siellä ensimmäisen montun ympäri kiertää reitti.

Kankkulan metikkö ja radan varsi hyvässä kunnossa. 

ja paloskin oikean puoleinen mtb reitin nousu ok. 

 Poskimäelläkin on polkua mutta siellä on paljon lunta ja vaatii leveetä(4”)rengasta.

Mansikkaniemessä en oo nyt käyny mutta yleensä siellä on sotapolku auki.

Myös uk-muovin metsässä on ollu ajettavaa mutta sieläkään en ole vähälleen käynyt.

Ajelkaas niin että uusi kausi alkaa ennen ku entinen loppuu!

----------


## HiMa

Koitetaanpas olla ahkerampia foorumille kirjoittajia tänä vuonna! Pyöräily on kasvattanut täälläkin suosiotaan ja mitä luultavasti lukijoita on enemmän kuin arvaammekaan! Ollaan aktiivisia täällä huhuillessa lenkkiseuraa ja nyt talvella näistä polkujen kunnosta voisi raportoida missä on ajettavia pätkiä  :Hymy: 

Eilen sak houkutteli tamppaamaan polkuja auki lumikengillä. Kävimme aukomassa hiihtojälkiä Paloskin päälle ja myös ohitustien varren polku on nyt auki. Alamaaston maastopyöräreitti Paloisvuori-kyltin alta on erittäin hyvässä kunnossa ja näillä näkymin se pysynee auki koko talven, samoin Ketunpolku (pitkospuureitti). Tänään ajettiin PMoin kanssa läskeillä Paloskin päälle, paikoin vielä aika pehmeää ylhäällä.... kyllä se pohja siitä kovettuu ja paranee.

Lisätään vielä tämä pyöräilyetiketti, kun polut risteävät hiihtolatujen yli: Pyöräilijä väistää aina!

----------


## daböldii

Eilen käytiin lumikengillä tamppailemassa Soidinvuoren reippailupolkua melkein kodalle asti. Välinerikon ja siitä aiheutuneen kuolemanpelon johdosta jouduttiin kääntymään ennen kotaa takaisin ja oikomaan vuorenrinteellä takaisin omille jäljille. Eihän sinne pyörällä tai mokkahapsulipokkailla pääse, mutta jos lumikenkä-askelkyykky-jerkkureisitreeniä tarttee niin siellä on melkein juoksulatu seuraaville uhreille. Buranaa, nitrot ja astmapiippu mukaan ja poluntekkoon.

----------


## HiMa

Tulevia Iisalmen Visan juttuja:

Junnumaastopyöräkoulu ja aikuisten alkeisryhmä toukokuun lopussa. Ilmoittautuminen näihin alkaa reilun viikon kuluttua.

Maastopyörätapahtuma 8.9.2018. Suunnittelukokouksiin pääsee kaikki halukkaat mukaan, seuraava on ma 26.3. klo 18 Visalassa, Riistakatu 11. 

Osallistutaan Megarompepäiville. 15.-17.6.2018 Luuniemellä. Voi tuoda omia pyöräilytavaroita myyntiin ja ottaa tähän muutaman tunnin päivystysvuoron. Esittelyssä myös Vintage-pyöriä. Näillä näkymin osallistutaan vain lauantaina ja sunnuntaina, kun monella on perjantaina normaali työpäivä.
Lisätiedot tästä joko Bomanin Harrilta tai minulta nolla neljä neljä 3284664.

Ja naamakirjan puolelta lisää:
https://www.facebook.com/Iisalmenvisatriathlonpyoraily/

----------


## HiMa

Sunnuntaina 15.4. klo 10 maantielle yhteislenkki. Lähtö vanha tuttu "Harjun kierto" Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksessä olevan keltaisen rakennuksen pihalta.

----------


## HiMa

Paloski MTB -nettisivut on avoinna. Ilmoittautuminen aukeaa lähiaikoina  :Hymy:

----------


## HiMa

> Paloski MTB -nettisivut on avoinna. Ilmoittautuminen aukeaa lähiaikoina




Ilmoittautuminen on auki!!!

----------


## HiMa

Pyöräilyviikon ajan yhteislenkit lähtevät Iisalmen torilta! Huomenna sunnuntaina teema perhepyöräily, klo 10.
Myös maasto ja normaali maantielenkin startti torilta!

----------


## HiMa

Yhteislenkit normaalista lähtöpaikasta tänään ja tästä eteenpäin, eli Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteys (keltaisen rakennuksen pihasta).

----------


## HiMa

Torstaina 17.5. alkaa aikuisten maastopyöräkurssi, vinkit maastossa ajamiseen. Leppoisasti edeten, klo 17.30 Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä.

----------


## HiMa

Ja sunnuntaina vanha lähtöpaikka klo 10. Myös lyhyempi lenkki tarjolla!

----------


## HiMa

Muistutus lenkkiajoista:

Maantielle sunnuntaisin klo 9 ja keskiviikkoisin klo 17.30. Lähtöpaikka aina Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteys.

Maastoon, helpot lenkit, klo 17.30 Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä.
ti 19.6.
ti 3.7.
ma 16.7.
ti 31.7.

----------


## HiMa

Paloski MTB reitit on selvillä!
Reitillä tehdään kesän aikana vielä kunnostuksia. Mm. Rajalinja Saunaniemessä on kaupungin kunnostuslistalla. Jos Rajalinja tuntuu nyt liian möykkeliköltä, niin voipi ajella leveää latupohjaa sen pätkän. Lisäksi tulee pusikoiden raivausta.

Kartat:
Juniorit 6 km
Kunto- ja kilpasarjat, kierros 12,5km, matkat 25 ja 50 km

----------


## HiMa

Ensi tiistaina jatketaan taas Iisalmen Visan maastolenkkejä klo 18 Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä. (Porukan pyynnöstä siirretty lähtöaikaa klo 18:ksi.) Ole ajoissa paikalla. Suojalasit ja hanskat ovat suositeltavat varusteet. Kypärä pakollinen.

Helpot polut teemana! Toki jos on lähtijöitä enemmän, niin voidaan jakaa porukka kahteen: teknisempään ja helppoon.

----------


## PMoi

Eilen maantielenkki suuntautui Lapinlahdelle viiden kamminkääntäjän voimin.

Rami: Muistini ei kaikkia paloja saanut kohdalle, Allard ei ollut malliltaan 6 (kuusi) vaan vihreä Palm Beach ja alla osviittaa millainen peli sattui viime kesänä lossille yhtä aikaa:


Keli oli silloin sateinen joten rätti oli ylhäällä.

----------


## HiMa

Tämän viikon yhteislenkit:
Helppo maasto ti klo 18, kesto max. 2h. Lähtöpaikka Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä.
Maantielenkki ke klo 17.30 ja su klo 9.00. Lähtöpaikka Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksestä.

Tervetuloa myös uudet harrastajat mukaan!

----------


## HiMa

Keli suosii ulkoilua!

Vielä ehdit tänään maantieyhteislenkille, kun alat kiskoa varusteita päälle. 
Startti on keskiviikkoisin klo 17.30. Sunnuntaisin klo 9.

Seuraava helppo maastolenkki on maanantaina 16.7. klo 18, Paloisvuoren kahviolta lähtö.

----------


## HiMa

Syksyyn asti maantielenkit ke klo 17.30 ja su klo 9.

Seuraava maastolenkki tiistaina 31.7. klo 18 Paloisvuoren kahvion edestä. Sopii aloittelijoille.

----------


## sak

Tadaa! Pidin itselleni lauantaina varjosyötteen paloskilla ja loppunousuksi valikoitui konumäki,
Sehän mennä paukahti ylös ilman jalkakosketusta
Nyt kai ne joutaa sit pyörätkin myyntiin🤭

T.on se kone vaikkei machine olekkaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

^
On se kone. Tai molemmat.  Kai sä muistat mistä tuo nousu on nimensä saaanut? Nyt vaan kertoo minkä merkkistä ketjuöljyä haluat. Monopolia kehuvat joka kelille sopivaksi.
Kallen, sen pienemmän, kanssa kömyttiin Konua ylös juuri Syöte-mtb:tä edeltävänä päivänä. Kompastuttiin niihin vesiputkiin ja mä vielä toisen kerran neulansilmämutkassa iskin kammen kiveen. Ei jatkoon.
Kassu riehui yhdellä kosketuksella.

----------


## sak

Kyllä mie muistan, mutta Minnen oikeen tiijä merkistä, vaikka sitä mitä arvon raati suosittelee😃
Hienoa että sedätkin jaksaa heilua eikä konu oo jääny unholaan👍
Monta pettymystä on tuo mäki aiheuttanut!

----------


## sak

Paavonpolkua kävin ihmettelemässä, taitaa olla menetetty tapaus.

Minnekkäpäin sitä tästä lähtis.

Merkki löyty


Tämä siis nerkoon päässä eka polkupätkä, takasin piti kääntyä.
Koneellisesti ehostettu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sak

Ainii, ja sit vielä ohenmäen perältä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Ketjuöljyn tilausvahvistus ok.

Tuo viimeinen kuvahan on risumiehen valtakunnan rajalta. Tässä kesemmällä Johanneksen kanssa törmättiin sekä isäntään että koiraan, mutta ei siitä sen enempää. Osasyynä linnoituksien rakentamiseen on aikoinaan Ohenmäessä moottorivehkeillä rällääjät.  Ehkä hieman säälittävä tapaus.
Tilanne 10v sitten 
https://goo.gl/photos/8Mj7rm2ATaDpUhVx8
https://goo.gl/photos/xsBFxAFzHNBN1h8i8

----------


## usko juntunen

Meijän kylän liikuntamestari taitaa lukea f-foorumia :Cool: 
On meinaan ajattanut kuorman tai pari maa-ainesta Paloskin korottamiseen ja nimenomaan Konumäen viimeiseen kinkaman kohdalle latupohjalle noustessa. 
Tämä paikka on ollut se viimeinen este päästä ketjuöljypullon haltijaksi. Näyttää siltä, että rima nousee vain yhä korkeamalle. Ainakin meikäläiselle. 
Viimeisenä epätoivoisena konstina kokeilin exän varustamista 27.5+ kiekoilla, mutta siihen se 3m vaille hyytyi.
Tästä Liikuntamestarin häijystä tempusta huolimati en ala häntä kivittämään, sillä vastaavasti ko virkamies oli hoksinut nuita portaita suunnitellessaan, että siinähän portaat katkaisee rinteen poikki kulkevan meijän omatekemän teknik- polun. Terävähoksaisen virkamiehen kynä oli piirtäny portaisiin exän mentävän aukon :Leveä hymy:  
Kuulin tuosta aukosta vasta eilen, niin hätäpäissäni korvaushoitona kävin alkuviikolla kiskomassa  tuulenkaatojen latvukset Paloskin takarinteen polun laskusta. (seurakunnan ja kaupungin maiden rajalinja)




https://photos.app.goo.gl/rRRaLDvY15MLGzHUA

----------


## usko juntunen

Onko joltain meijän porukan jäseneltä aurinkolasit hukan teillä? Löysin aurinkorillit siitä kohtaa, missä talkooporukka pe. viilasi Paloski-mtb reittiä.

Kuvan uuden sillan jatkeena olevalla uudella linjauksella on muutama ikävä, pahimoilleen sormen paksuinen kanto raivaussahan jäljiltä. Pittää lie huomenna, jos muistaa, ottaa pikku-stiili taskuun ja sahata nuo renkaantappajat poies.


e: vaara ohi. Kannot sillan kupeelta poistettu.

Vielä Konumäestä. Se nöyryytti jälleen. Nyt ns helpossa paikassa. Niin lähellä, mutta niin kaukana :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tällä kertaa pääsin jopa viimesen kinkaman ylös, mutta aiempi kämmäys vesitti puhtaan suorituksen.
Edelisellä yrittämällä pääsin puhtaasti juuri siihen viimosen kinkaman alle ja oisin päässy ylös asti mutkun just sillon sattu Karjalan lennoston suihkari lentämään paikan ylitse ja poltti kaiken hapen :Vihainen: 
Siihen ma jäin henkeäni haukkomaan.

----------


## usko juntunen

Rajalinjan polulle on näköjään luotu yhteys etelän suunnalta sen vanhan laavurötiskön eteläpuolelle.


Se on siinä. Konumäki viimeinkin selätetty. Eihän tuohon mennykkään kuin yksi kesä ja parikymmentä yritystä. Kokeilin kaikkia kolmea pyörää ja muutamaa rengas/kiekkosettiä mm. 27.5+ 3" renkailla. Tulos pyöree nolla.   Paras oli ehkäpä hieman hieman yllättäen 130mm joustava, mutta riittävän tilavalla ohjaamolla (19.5" runko) varustettu pyörä (mahdollistaa riittävän painopisteen  siirron maaston mukaan.) Ei, älkää kysykö aikaa, max sykettä tai keskaria. Konua saa kysyä kuhan ajaa mäen ylös ilman jalkakosketusta. Oli varmaan viimeinen tilaisuus tälle suvelle, kun kelit on kohdillaan eikä suihkarit vieny kaikea happea viimosen kinkaman kohalla, kuten kävi eldellisellä kerralla.

----------


## usko juntunen

Sain äskettäin tuoreen kisaraportin Saariselän suunnalta.
Muutamasta välikuolemasta huolimatta pojat vaikuttivat varsin tyytyväisiltä turneen antiin niin tulosten kuin kisareitin maisemienkin puolesta. 
Sen mitä tuolla ajellut, muistelen jotta siellä lie oli useampikin Konumäki könyttävänä matkan varella  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ainut mistä vois valittaa, on puuttuvat kuvat Kulmakurusta ja Rautulammelta. Hyväksyn selityksen huuruisesta kameran linssistä.

Onnittelut Kalle ja Janne hienosta ajosta!

----------


## usko juntunen

Kävi kuten ounastelinkin, eli ketjuöljypullon hankinta on entistä haastavampi. Lähemmäs puoli metriä pehmeää maata on Konumäen viimeisen kinkaman korotus. 
Kokeilin ajaa Konun ja menikin "helposti" juuri viimeisen kinkaman alle kun olin huilannut viikonlopun Kuhmon suunnalla https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/9X...w=w615-h346-no mutta vauhti ei riittänyt ratkaisevalla hetkellä.
Nyt tarvitaan  viimoseen kinkamaan tällaista digiloikkaa, vai oisko se hikiloikka tuossa vaihessa ...
@sak otatko haasteen? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sak

Nyt on imusarja karstassa ja motti ylilämmöllä kaunista alkusyksyä ois ajella. Kesä oli parasta ehkä ikinä!

Suattaa siinä viimesessä kinkamassa roiskua muutaki hiki
Sillo voi käyä vaikka näin.


Homma kuitenkin hallussa.

Ehkä ensin, sitä pienet perässä mitä isot eellä. Tämä Repovesi-Mäntyharju väliltä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Vuan oli se luojan lykky ettei Paloski-mtb:n reitti mennyt Ketjuöljymäen kautta. Se ois ketjuöljykaupan saranat saanu uusia ja meikälle tuli pankrotti.
Ainakin nuo kolme  keulilla ajavaa ukkoa oisivat ajanu mäen ylös vaikka tuti suussa- kuten kisassa :Cool:

----------


## usko juntunen

Kahden miehen yhteislenkki naapurikunnan puolelle. Huuhkajan kiekka molemmin päin sekä visiitti Haatainniemeen.
Kelit kohillaan eikä vongankosken grillin menussakaan sen suurempaa vikaa. :Kieli pitkällä: 


https://photos.app.goo.gl/y4XhLCNQqn21cnGe8

----------


## usko juntunen

Jälleen kahden kauppaa oli mtb-yhteislenkki. Tällä kertaa kohteena Tiilikka.
Sunnuntaina ajeltiin polut kertaallen ja meikäläinen joutui jäämään vielä tyky-päivän viettoon. Noh, menihän tuo päivä ja yönsetu noinkin, vaikka ulkoruokintaan joutuikin
...
 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wMBtMPhYrJcEbqvo7

----------


## usko juntunen

Aamulla tuli niin kiire Polulle, et jäi aamupuuro mikroon! Muistin Saarimäessä tämän haverin. Onneksi tuli lauvantaina paistettua kolme pellillistä Lindsrömin pihvejä ja korvasin korppujauhot kauraryyneillä, niin kotia tultua söin yhen pellillisen piffejä. Lie siinä tullu se aamupuurokin samalla.
Yksi parhaista päivän retkistä Volokille. Keli aivan uskomattoman nopea ja pitävä, vaikka ei äkkiseltään uskoisi. Pitkoksilla varsinkin sai lasettaa ns polovi muassa.
Ne vähäisetkin kosteikot pakkasyön jäljiltä kovonu täysin kantaviksi. Eipä tarvinnu pyörää pestä.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/P2JKCjrX65jhhX8X8

----------


## usko juntunen

Tässä joku vko sitten törmäsin tossulenkkeilijään Ohenmäen radanvarsipolulla ja Hän neuvoi uudelleen henkiin herätellyn polun IPO:n kulmilta.


Käväsin tänään Ohenmäen etelälaidalla asti ja siellä oli ei niin myönteinen meininki. Meinaan sitä saksanpaimenkoirasta varoittelevin kyltein rajattua aluetta ja nyt jopa sen alueen ulkopuolta.
Polulle juuri ennen ko merkkejä oli yllättäen "kaatunut" muutama risu.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/dsBDvwTTFEtmprxj9

----------


## sak

Tuo koiralenkki on siitä jännittävä että se koira voi oikeasti olla irti. Oli tuossa viikkopari sitten käynyt haukkumassa parin metrin päässä eräästä eteläsuomalaisesta maastopyöräturistista ja lähteny sit pois. Omistajia ei ollu näkynyt.

Nuo kaatuneet puut ei jääny mieleen viime viikonlopun Whytedemo/kinkkusämpyläretkellä





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos jäi edellisellä kertaa Polulle lähtiessä puuro mikroon, niin nyt en kerenny sitä sinne laittaa. Heräsin aamulla 9.30 auringon paisteeseen. Rojut kasaan ja tatsuni pukkas ketunhäntää klo 10.00 suuntana Volokin eteläinen, eli Susi-Kervisen p-paikkaa.
Tällä kertaa ei ollu uhvoja, tahi en vain hoksinut.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/608618...in/dateposted/



https://photos.app.goo.gl/StcxfuUAbzbosfme9

----------


## usko juntunen

Musta Perjantai! Reisuun lähtiessä luulin notta kun musta perjantai niin saisin jo muutenkin halpuutetuista taxfree- hinnoista pinnoja pois? Mitä vielä. Taxfree suljettu ja lossikuski missälie pekkasella. Kaiken lisäksi paatti väärällä rannalla ja vetonaru jäissä. Turhaanko tunkkasin....

On muuten kelit- ja varsinkin pidot kohdillaan pakkaskauden aikana. Aika väsynyttä puurtamista alakaa jo olla, mutta lumia ja hiihtoa odotellessa menettellee tämäkin ulkoilu.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/DHwc25mDZnEVZ2RJA

----------


## usko juntunen

Jos oli eilessä päivänä Musta Perjantai, niin tännää olkii Valkoinen Lauvantai. Ainakin Tiilikalla.
Aamupäivästä rykäs semmosen lumikuuron ettei keulalta Rekin merkkiä nähny. Kerkesin jo noitua ettei tullu OAC:t mukkaan.
Siitä se sitten kirkastu.. :Leveä hymy:  Aivan huippupäivä maastossa. Pyöräytin Uitonkierron pulevardin molempiin suuntiin.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/7Sexa6iTFzVe4jwB8

----------


## sak

On kyllä hienoo! Harmi ku ei ite älyä lähtee ku ohenmäkeen
Tuo uus sahan pätkä on hieno, ohjaamossa saa välillä vaa ottaa kapeempaa otetta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

^
Vauhtia vaan  niin kyl tuollaiset risut edestä taipuu. Eipä tainnut tuo kaatunut puu paljoo matkantekoa hidastaa....


Ootko muuten kokeillu nousta Konumäkeä tuolla fätillä?

----------


## sak

en oo kokeillu, voipi tulla hiki


Tuo on nyt semmonen:
P.S.S.T (pidä se simppelinä tyhmeliini) eli amerikan termein K.I.S.S

Kesäfätti parhaimmillaan, ehkä talveks joutuu nöyrtymään 1*?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sak

Yksi lähtö GFBD:hen(globalfatbikeday)näillä näkymin on noin klo.1700 Iimäen suuntaan, pikkulenkki. Lähtö mansikkaniemen parkkipaikalta. Sinne vaa jos pimmee ee pelota


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

Siellä Polulla on muuten nyt ihan eri ilimasto mitä tiällä kaapunnissa...ei tarvii lumitykkiä.


Ihan ko Lapissa. Nattaset ja kaikki...

Rumppi saanu valkolakin :Cool:

----------


## usko juntunen

Eilen tuli haahuiltua karvaläskilenkillä kaikki Paloskin ja Saunaniemen tampatut ja osin tampaamattomatkin reitit. 
On siellä nyt paanaa, kun HiSu:n urat lisänä.  Pyöräilijöitä kuitenkin hyvin vähän sen mitä reilun 3vk:n aikana tuolla kierrellyt pakkasia paossa.
Polkujuoksijoita/jälkiä sensijaan huomattavasti enemmän. Jotkut jopa (naiset) villasukkasillaan, vaik ei isäntä kirveen kanssa perässä...kai?

Eilen jututin yhtä fättikuskia, joka oli kokeillut ajaa Rajalinjan polkua, mutta joka siellä liikkunut, tietää sen hankalaksi uran kapeuden/pehmeyden takia.
Nyt siihenkin on tullut korjaus, sillä juuri muutama tunti sitten Paloskilla Visan kansallisten hiihtojen toimitsijakopissa tuli puheeksi ko. polku ja sen kunto.
Eräs meijän latujen/polkujen suurkuluttaja puhu, jotta ottasi liikuntatoimen kelekan lainaan ja muutaman kerran vetäisi pohjat kuntoon.

Juuri tulleen tiedon mukaan Rajalinjan polulla on kelkka uraa polkemassa. Tuskin tarvinnee sanoa kuka on puikoissa! 
Toiset ne vain puhuu ja toiset tekee.

Loppukevennyksenä: Konumäki sekä Sunset Pulevarti ovat myös tampattu. Ajo omalla vastuulla :Cool: 
Konumäen kohalla asiat ovat kääntyneet ihan nuriniskoin, sillä alaspäin meno on nyt haastavampi vs. ylämäki :Sekaisin:  Voep männä sananmukasesti nurinniskoin.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RcePrc3tRB8zQhB67

----------


## sak

Hankalat on ollu kelit pyöräilijän näkökulmasta.
Onneks ei tullu lumikenkiä ostettua viime talvena, hukkaan ois menny ku nuita baanoja kävin tutkimassa
Miten paljon parempi on tuommoinen kantillinen karvasuksi kelkan jäljessä ja kovalla alustalla kuin stumpyt(olivat lainassa)?
Meinaa lumilautailijalle suksikuumetta pukata...

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

> Hankalat on ollu kelit pyöräilijän näkökulmasta.
> Onneks ei tullu lumikenkiä ostettua viime talvena, hukkaan ois menny ku nuita baanoja kävin tutkimassa
> Miten paljon parempi on tuommoinen kantillinen karvasuksi kelkan jäljessä ja kovalla alustalla kuin stumpyt(olivat lainassa)?
> Meinaa lumilautailijalle suksikuumetta pukata...
> 
> Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Unohtu kuva

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

> Hankalat on ollu kelit pyöräilijän näkökulmasta.
> Onneks ei tullu lumikenkiä ostettua viime talvena, hukkaan ois menny ku nuita baanoja kävin tutkimassa
> Miten paljon parempi on tuommoinen kantillinen karvasuksi kelkan jäljessä ja kovalla alustalla kuin stumpyt(olivat lainassa)?
> Meinaa lumilautailijalle suksikuumetta pukata...
> 
> Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ottaa ja kokeilee. Eka kerta ilimanen :Vink:  Vkl en ihan varma olenko jossai Polulla yms mutta iliman muuta kannattaa kokeilla ennen mahdollista hankitaa niin ei tarvihe sikkaa säkissä ostaa, kun suap tavaran käessä kahtoo. Wanha savolainen sanonta.
Joo on se karvaläski ja etenkin tuo 160cm paljon suuntavakaampi vs Stumpy. 
Kahoppa erärähiihto-topic, siellä jotain vertailua.

----------


## Herman

Onnittelut Uskolle pyöreistä  :Hymy: 

Taas ehdit ensin, mutta ällös huoli; perästä tullaan!

----------


## usko juntunen

^
Kiitosta vaan. Joku joskus jossain iloitsi "ylempään" sarjaan pääsystä sillä että homma helepottuisi marakapissa. Heti tuli kuitti  -mutta reittihän on sama.  (jos en väärin muista nikki JackOja tämän lohkaisi :Vink: )

Joo pakenin kaupungin hulinoista lähimetsään. Oli rauhallista niin poluilla kuin hotellisanikin.

On muuten paljon parempi tilanne Volokilla kaatuneiden puiden suhteen jos vertaa edelliseen talveen. Nyt vain muutama ranteen paksuinen puu polulla väli
Susi-Kervinen Holinlampi. 
Niin ja olihan sinne taas ilmestynyt pitkostarpeita Holinlammen eteläpäähän oottamaan tulevaa kesää.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZmzJfHzBianExFL79

----------


## HiMa

Nyt kannattaa suunnata Paloisvuoren poluille! Siellä on viime viikonlopulta noin 13 km ajettuja kelkkauria hiihtosuunnistuksen SM-kisoista. Juosten kesti myös tänään hyvin, vaikka oli plussalla. 
Huom. Väistäkää aina laduilla hiihtäjiä, ettei tuu sanomista. Monesta kohtaa on risteyksiä.

----------


## sak

Paloski tarjoaakin huippubaanat!
Näyttäs vähän ettei missään muualla oo järkeä ajella, on niin huonossa kunnossa polut.
Saunaniemi liki kelvoton.
Poskimäki, yks ylös vievä polku.
Radanvarren metsikkö ok, radanvarsi huono.
Sahojen uusi polku vähä huono, kioskin on joutuneet laittaa kiinni.
Muualla ei oo tullu käytyäkään.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

Volokilla on pieni pätkä paljasta pitkosta :Vink:  lapiot vaan mukhan niin lisää tulee 2.5m/vrk. Näin ainakinn mun tahdilla.

Oikeesti: on siellä kelekalla tampattu polttopuiden/pitkostarpeiden ajoon tehty  huolto-ura Nurmijoen tieltä Jyrkän suuntaan ja toinen pätkä Susi-Kerviseltä Särkkä-Kervisen laavulle.
Tapasin reitin huollosta vastaavat mun entiset koulukamut viime reissullain.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/fum3D7xDFvhxuYZeA

----------


## Hardza

Tänään porukan lenkille lähtö klo 17:30 CityMarketin ympyrältä Omakotien puolelta! Maastoon ainakin lähtiöitä ja eiköhän myös maantielle ole seuraa luvassa!

----------


## sak

> Tänään porukan lenkille lähtö klo 17:30 CityMarketin ympyrältä Omakotien puolelta! Maastoon ainakin lähtiöitä ja eiköhän myös maantielle ole seuraa luvassa!



Hardzan kanssa käytiin ihmettelemässä.
Ohenmäen polut on ainakin mastolle asti ajokunnossa
Pieniä metsätöitä 'koivikossa', työmaa saattaa jatkua jossain vaiheessa. Mut siivotaan sitten jos mitään jäljelle jää.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

Pyöriskelin Paloskilla. Konumäki yhtä pientä jäätikköplänttiä lukuunottamati sula. Rajalinjan polulla hieman enemmän lunta. En viihtiny kesäkengillä tunkata.
Vkl ehkäpä Tiilikka...

----------


## kp60

> Hardzan kanssa käytiin ihmettelemässä.
> Ohenmäen polut on ainakin mastolle asti ajokunnossa
> Pieniä metsätöitä 'koivikossa', työmaa saattaa jatkua jossain vaiheessa. Mut siivotaan sitten jos mitään jäljelle jää.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Löytyykö jostakin karttaa näistä ohenmäen poluista? :Sekaisin:

----------


## sak

> Löytyykö jostakin karttaa näistä ohenmäen poluista?



Ei taida olla ainakaan virallista. 
Reitti on tosin hieman pirstaleinen kunnes hyvän flown löytää.
Pitää katsella oisko joku jälki jääny dataan, yleensä jää vaan se datankerääjä kotiin.
Vaikka valinnan varaa ois:
Polar, garmin, Suunto, sporträkkeri, strava, uusimpana lezyne, joka viime lenkillä ei ollu tietenkään mukana😅

----------


## kp60

> Ei taida olla ainakaan virallista. 
> Reitti on tosin hieman pirstaleinen kunnes hyvän flown löytää.
> Pitää katsella oisko joku jälki jääny dataan, yleensä jää vaan se datankerääjä kotiin.
> Vaikka valinnan varaa ois:
> Polar, garmin, Suunto, sporträkkeri, strava, uusimpana lezyne, joka viime lenkillä ei ollu tietenkään mukana😅



 :Leveä hymy:  Kun ajelet ensikerralla siellä suunnalla, niin laitatko jonkun datakerääjän päälle, niin Nöösikin eksyisi pelipaikoille :Nolous: 
Viime kesänä jossain ohenmäessä seikkailin, mut maastot näytti erilaiselle mitä noissa kuvissa.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Vkl ehkäpä Tiilikka...



Tilanneraportti Tiilikalta&Volokilta

Tiilikalla polut kohtapuoliin ajettavissa :Vink: 


Ja Volokki:


https://photos.app.goo.gl/1BWF6F3KpjDy3sEH9

----------


## sak

> Kun ajelet ensikerralla siellä suunnalla, niin laitatko jonkun datakerääjän päälle, niin Nöösikin eksyisi pelipaikoille
> Viime kesänä jossain ohenmäessä seikkailin, mut maastot näytti erilaiselle mitä noissa kuvissa.



Ei nuista jäljistä saa oikeen  selkoa, Tai en osaa jakaa niitä järkevässä muodossa.
Keskiviikkona mennään sinnepäin ajelemaan. Lähtö klo.1730 Citymarketin liikenneympyrän kupeessa sijaitsevan "kioskin" pihasta, omakotitien päässä.
Mukaan vain.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

Käväsin Saunaniemi-Paloski polut ennenkö Vappu aukasee hanurinsa. On kyllä kuivaa vuodenaikaan nähen. Rajalinja- Saunaniemen polut kuivin jaloin ekä pyörääkään tavihe luututa.
Kokeilin Konuakin. Ylös ei menny puhtaasti. Alas kylläkin vanhalla rutiinilla :Kieli pitkällä: 

Hyvin ovat reitit talven rasituksista selvinneet. Ovat jopa paremmassa kunnosa kuin viime suvena. Kiitos talvellisten hiihtosuunnistuskisojen. Liikuntatoimi raivasi reittejä leveämmäksi. Muutama ahtaampi paikka nyt ajettavissa ilman että, tarvii riseriä poikittain puiden välistä ujuttaa. Yksi kaatunut puu on siellä Saunaniemen suolämpäreen pitkoksilla tukkona.

----------


## usko juntunen

Paloskilla pyöriessäni sain päähänpiston pistätyä Iimäen suunnalla. Pelekäsin, jotta jotuu kahlaamaan kainaloita myöten ravassa. Päinvastoin, Tirisenkalllioilla pelekäsin mehtäpalon syttyvän jos petaali iskee
kivestä kipinän. Olipa yllättävän kuivaa väli Kiuruveen´tie -Tervalammmen kota. Toki mutapainiin makuun pääsee kodalta etiäppäin kohti Iimäen varjorinteitä. Eipä näkynä tämänkesäisiä pöyrän jälkiä.

----------


## sak

> Paloskilla pyöriessäni sain päähänpiston pistätyä Iimäen suunnalla. Pelekäsin, jotta jotuu kahlaamaan kainaloita myöten ravassa. Päinvastoin, Tirisenkalllioilla pelekäsin mehtäpalon syttyvän jos petaali iskee
> kivestä kipinän. Olipa yllättävän kuivaa väli Kiuruveen´tie -Tervalammmen kota. Toki mutapainiin makuun pääsee kodalta etiäppäin kohti Iimäen varjorinteitä. Eipä näkynä tämänkesäisiä pöyrän jälkiä.



Just muistelin viikolla että tuolla kannattaa käydä vasta ku on maasto kuivunut ja kesä on kunnolla alkanut. 
Kyseisessä kuvassa merkattua reittiä ennen kivimäentietä. Mestäkoneen jäljessä jossa hakkuujäte poljettuna, maastopyöräilyä parhaillaan
Sai turistilta kiitosta

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

Täten julistan Volokin olevan ajokelpoinen :Cool: 
Maanantaina sattu sorville huotopäivä ja mulle tykypäivä. Äitienpäivähän oli sunnuntaina. 

Älänteen suunnalla, esm Rouskunhiekka ja Haatainiemen laavu tarvii olla omat puut mukana jos meinaa tulia tehä.
Sunnuntain meloskelin&pyöräilin Älänteen kulmilla ja nyt ma poistullessain poikkesin Volokille. Pistäysin Susi-Kerviseltä Holinlammen laavulle ja takas. 
Kiinnosti tietää kelluuko Holinlammen lankut. Ei kellu. Ei muutako solalle vaan.
On se vaan sitä ihteäsä maastopyöräilya :Leveä hymy: 



https://photos.app.goo.gl/SqZe4HDvtt8M5HmK7

----------


## HiMa

Kevyet keskiviikkolenkit maantiellä ajetaan 22.5., 5.6. ja 19.6.
Aloitetaan Kirman lenkillä. Vauhti on hitaimman mukaan. Taukoja pidetään tarvittaessa useita. Ota mukaan juomaa, kypärä on pakollinen varuste sekä kunnossa oleva pyörä.
Millä tahansa pyörällä voi osallistua.

Lähtöaika klo 17.30, ole paikalla ajoissa. Lähtöpaikka Omakotitien ja Paloistenkadun risteyksen piha-alue (CM:n liikenneympyrän vieressä).


EDIT: Ja muutoin normaalit lenkkiajat klo 17.30 keskiviikkona sekä sunnuntaisin toukokuun loppuun asti klo 10. Kesäkuun alusta sunnuntailenkit klo 9.

----------


## usko juntunen

Volokin kuulumisia. Lumet sulaneet ja reitti aivan pientä viilausta vaille huippukunnossa.
Nurmijoentien ja Jyrkän välinen pätkä saanut uudet hienot pitkokset. Enää muutama lankku  ja on tiptop.
Sattumoisin tapasin Jyrkällä jäätelön hakumatkalla pari Volokille lähtijää. Ajeltiin yhtenä Lintutornin tienoille.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/fTge5d1eu5keLRkYA

Aikaisempi retki Nurmijoki&Volokki
https://photos.app.goo.gl/XeQheVGXjBTdG1fdA

----------


## HiMa

Keskiviikkona alkukauden viimeinen kevyt keskiviikkolenkki maantielle klo 17.30, mikäli ei ukkonen sotke suunnitelmia. Pienellä sateellakin ajamme, mutta ukkonen estää lenkkeilyn.

----------


## usko juntunen

Päiväretki Tiilikalle. Muutama kaatunut puu poluilla ja jokunen pitkos pois paikoiltaan- tai oli, kampesin ne kohilleen.
Siellähän oli muutama tuttu pyöräilijäkin polkuihin tutustumassa. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wNi8QDMA8Z42xAze6

----------


## HiMa

Edelleenkin maantielenkit ajetaan keskiviikkoisin klo 17.30 ja sunnuntaisin klo 9  :Hymy:

----------


## Hiks

Minkä mittanen sunnuntain lenkki olis ja mitä keskivauhtia ajelette? lähtö ilmeisesti osotteesta Omakotitie 59?

----------


## HiMa

Hiks, pahoittelut kun vasta nyt tämän luin. 
Sunnuntailenkit ovat 100-120 km ja vauhtia porukan osallistujien mukaan. 28-32km/h on tainnut olla. Näin keskikesällä porukoilla on vaan monenlaista menoa/lomaa, joten välttämättä ei kovin runsas osallistujamäärä tällöin ole  :Hymy: 

Jos olet vielä maisemissa, niin oon lähdössä ajamaan tänään tiistaina Lapinlahdelle ja takaisin noin 60km. Palauttava ajo. Klo 12 lähtö ja sama paikka. 
Ja toki muutkin innokkaat mukaan!

----------


## usko juntunen

Semmosta vuan, että eleköö männä vasiten sinne Ohenmäen perukoille. Siis yksityisen maille. Paikasta ei voi erehtyä. On meinaa rajalla roinaa melkein kuin Änäkäisen linjalla itärajan pinnassa!

Tuleeko tästä foorumin Aida II  :Leveä hymy: 



Ei puutu muutako tämmönen kyltti :Vink:

----------


## HiMa

Tänään torstaina tempoharjoitukset Kirmantiellä.
Lähtö klo 18 ja paikka sama Omakotitie 56.

----------


## sak

> Semmosta vuan, että eleköö männä vasiten sinne Ohenmäen perukoille. Siis yksityisen maille. Paikasta ei voi erehtyä. On meinaa rajalla roinaa melkein kuin Änäkäisen linjalla itärajan pinnassa!
> 
> Tuleeko tästä foorumin Aida II 
> 
> 
> 
> Ei puutu muutako tämmönen kyltti



Jos ei aina jotain huonoa niin myös hyvää.
Eli ohenmäen soran alueella saa siistiä olemassa olevia polkuja, lupa on kysytty. Tiedä vaikka uusia innostuisi tekemään mutta siitä pitää vielä ottaa selvää miten suhtautuvat, ja missä rajat kulkevat.
Kaupungilta pitäisi udella varikon tilanne, äkkiä risuttuu paikat.
Paljon tuolla vissiin nykyään ulkoillaan niin olisi kaikille kiva.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## usko juntunen

Kahden kuskin vkl yhteislenkki Volokille&Tiilikalle. Oli sellainen nostalgia-retki. Muisteltiin menneitä kasari/ysärilukujen haahuiluja ko maisemissa :Hymy: 
Ihan samaan OTB-määrään ei päästy kuin aikanaan. Yritystä kyllä oli. Sama juttu "tankkausjuomien" suhteen. 
Ajettiin autot Kiusalankankaan IPO:n laavulle ja siitä ekana Jyrkälle. Välitankkauksen jälkeen heitettiin mutka Susi-Kerviselle, eli Volokin eteläiseen lähtöpisteeseen.
Polku aivan huippukunnossa kuivan kauden jälkeen. 
Mulla kun tuo vesijetti tatsunin katolle jääny, niin siirryin illan kähmässä Haajaisen järven rantalepikkoon leiriin.
Sunnuntain ajattelin pitää "rokulia" pyörähommista, mutta illalla alako tulla viestiä -aamulla Tiilikalle. No pakkohan sinne oli mennä, vaik ei yhtään hotsittanut.
Se nyt näkee Trek-kuskin naamastakin :Irvistys: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/YaY4t7meCPGj1RB19

----------


## HiMa

Paloski MTB ajetaan tulevana lauantaina 31.8. 

Vielä ehtii laittaa nimen listalle netissä. Tervetuloa!

https://my1.raceresult.com/124187/registration?lang=fi


Ja Kirman tempo ajetaan su 1.9.
Tähän ilmoittautumiset ti 27.8. mennessä joko Kuosmasen Matille tai sähköpostilla triathlon.pyoraily(atmerkkiä)iisalmenvisa.com

----------


## usko juntunen

Laittakaapa  päivämäärä allakan laitaan. Suattaapi näkyä tuttuja maisemia&naamoja.
http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Etusivu/...taan-pian.aspx

----------


## usko juntunen

Siellähän ne vimeolla viilettää Augmentin&Pivotin mannekiinit :Vink:  
Lumihankikohtauksesta tuli mieleen muuan laulu: ..viimeinen erhe, kirves ja perhe. Vimeolla vain osat ovat vaihtuneet :Hymy: 
Sitä kans ihmettelin miksi IS:n päätoimittaja avantoon tungettiin? :Cool:  Siitä taasen mieleen juolahti Julmahuvin roudasta rospuuttoon - ajan pääni jäädyksiin- jakso.
PikkuKalle sinne avantoon ois pitäny hikisen spinnikisession jälkeen tuuupata.
Loppu hyvin kaik hyvin, kun Janne ja Kalle ajo TiiliKalle :Leveä hymy: 

Erottuu kyllä ns normi mtb-videoista!
Vähän kyllä oottelin kuvaa näiltä Poluilta.

----------


## usko juntunen

Varmaan huomasitte paikallisen aviisin jutun ^ poikien seikkailusta.

Eilen ip alako kytkytin savuta siihen malliin, et otin pikkupekkasen  ja kävin polokemassaa eksää samoissa maisemissa missä vimeon Jäämies Janne ja KuumaKalle puskassa henkeensä tasailevat.

Sitten edellisen Iimäen vierailun jälkeen on väli Tervalampi-Piilampi paaaljon paremassa kuosissa. Nyt kun syksy on heinikon hävittänyt ja  polkua on raivailtu kaatuneista puista, oli ilo 
ajella -mitänyt pikkusen luikasta muutamassa kivikossa puista sataneiden lehtien takia. Tervalammelta muutama sata metriä Iimäen suuntaan on ilmestynyt uusi silta. Olikin jo aika silta uusata,
sillä vanha laho ei ois enää kestänyt latukonetta. Talvinen latureittihän erkanee juuri sillan jälkeen vasemmmalle varsinaisesta Iimäen kiertävästä polkureitistä.
Sillan uusimiseen liittyen -elekeä säihkätäkö pientä mutapätkää ennen siltaa. Ajourat ovat tulleet puutavaran kuljettamisesta työmaalle.
Tuonne pittää tehä muutama retki, kuhan pakkanen kovottaa polun. Ei siellä nytkään ole pahoja mutapaikkoja poislukien em rak. työmaan edeltävä n. 100m pätkä.

Tuli väkisinkin mieleen wanhat hyvät ajat- pyörät  26" kiekoilla ja tottakait amuliinia, nousukahvat ja jollain oli vielä lilat lisäjarrukahvat :Nolous: 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/1uJqqCZqKHnTcacJ6

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3TSBYcSwAamRXLK56

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Tulukee iisalamelaiset kuopijjoon!
Kalakukon Kierros ajetaan 2.11. Kuopiossa

Ryhmät ajelee kuka mitenkin, toiset ajaa kolme tuntia eli huoltoon ja siitä kotiin, toiset painaa sitten pimeään saakka. Huoltopaikkana toimii Tervaruukin maja, jossa perinteisesti kalakukon lisäksi kaikenlaista evästä tarjolla. Ja aina voi hypätä väliltä pois jos veto tai vapaat loppuu.

Kalakukon Kierros starttaa liikkeelle klo 9:30 Iikan Pyörävarikon pihasta. Paikalle kannattaa tulla ajoissa

Kalakukon Kierrokselle mukaan tarvitset pyörän, ajovarusteet, runsaasti iloista mieltä, sekä pikkusen rahaa huoltopaikalle (max. kymppi jolla kuitataan huollon tarvikkeet mm. kalakukot).

Tsekkaa ryhmät linkin takaa, valitse omasi ja tule 2.11. aamusta paikalle.

Tästä linkistä sisään!
https://forms.gle/kYQbErcZJyqFFPXk8

----------


## HiMa

Maantielenkit: Lähtöpaikka sama entinen, Omakotitie 42 pihasta (CM:n liikenneympyrä Paloistenkatu/Omakotitie puolelta)

Keskiviikkoisin klo 17.30
Sunnuntaisin klo 9

Aloittajille suositellaan yhteydenottoa triathlon.pyoraily@iisalmenvisa.com, sovitaan sopiva lenkki etukäteen ryhmäajo-opastuksineen jne. 

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## HiMa

Myös tällä viikolla ajetaan myös kevyt keskiviikkolenkki klo 17.30. Viimeksi kierrettiin Kirma vastapäivään. Kilometrejä tulee lenkistä noin 30. Keskivauhtina pidimme noin 22km/h.

Pidempi ja nopeampi ryhmä ajaa myös, sama lähtöaika ja paikka.

----------


## HiMa

Tänään keskiviikkona myös kevyt maantielenkki klo 17.30.

ps. Paloski MTB ja polkujuoksutapahtuma pidetään 5.9. ilmoittautuminen on auki ja visalaisille alennus! 
Lisätiedot ja ilmoittautuminen tästä: https://my.raceresult.com/149126/?lang=fi

----------


## HiMa

Vielä ehdit ilmoittautua Paloski MTB:lle (myös juoksusarja). Tapahtuma on Iisalmen Paloisvuorella lauantaina 5.9.
Ilmoittautuminen tästä linkistä.


Haluamme tehdä osallistumisen turvalliseksi, joten huomioimme THL:n ja AVI:n ohjeistukset tapahtumajärjestyissä.

Kisakanslia on ulkoteltassa, josta numero noudetaan. VAIN ENNAKKOILMOITTAUTUMINEN 30.8. mennessä!

Lähtöryhmät pidetään pieninä ja noudatamme niissä annettuja ohjeita.

Tarjoilu pelaa huollossa vain toimitsijan toimesta. Omaa huoltoa voit käyttää. Roskata ei saa reitille.

Muistamme AINA turvavälit muiden kuin oman seurueen välillä 

Ja jos tulee flunssan oireita, niin pysytään kotona klikkailemassa reaaliaikaista liveseurantaa Raceresultsin sivuilta (kierrokset ja tulokset) sekä seurataan Instaa ja Facebookin päivityksiä.

----------


## HiMa

Iisalmessa Kirman tempo su 13.9. klo 11
Sarjat: kilpasarja M/N 20 km
kuntosarja M/N 10 kkm
juniorit iän mukaan, alkaen noin 2v. lähtien.

Lisätiedot ja ilmoittautuminen Matti Kuosmanen puh. nolla neljä nolla nolla 374 120 /Ulmalan nuorisoseura (järjestävä taho)

----------


## HiMa

Kirman tempo on siirretty viikolla eteenpäin! Ajetaan 20.9. klo 11. Muutoin em. jutut.

----------


## HiMa

Tämän viikon kevyt keskiviikkolenkki 26.5., Reitti Mansikkaniemi-Ravirata (Vieremälle jos porukka haluaa)- Mansikkaniemi.
Lähtöpaikka Mansikkaniemen P-paikka (se missä on se kioski). 
Lähtöaika klo 17.30
Mukaan voit lähteä vaikka maastopyörällä. Vauhti hitaimman mukaan.

----------


## HiMa

Keskiviikon lenkki ajetaan klo 17.30 alkaen Ruotaanmäkeen, kääntöpaikka Pielaveden rajalla olevalla P-paikalla. Matkavauhtina pidetään alle 30 km/h, ehkä mukavat 27-28km/h. Ruotaanmäki ajetaan omaan tahtiin.
Lähtöpaikka totuttuun tapaan CM ympyrältä, Omakotitie 56.

----------


## HiMa

Sunnuntaina klo 10 aloitellaan kauden maantielenkit. Suuntaamme Lapinlahden kautta Martikkalan ja Kotikylän kautta takaisin Iisalmeen. Omakustanteinen kahvipaussi pidetään Matin ja Liisan asemalla. Matkaa kertyy noin 70 km. Lapinlahdelta on mahdollista palata myös suoraan Iisalmeen. Lähtöpaikkahan on tuttu CM liikenneympyrältä, Omakotitien puolelta. Osoite lähtöpaikkaan on Omakotitie 59.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## usko juntunen

Sitä vain tulin sanomaan, jos haluaa ajella soratielenkkejä hyväkuntoisilla paanoilla, niin ainakin Poroveden länsipuolen kuin myös Honkakosken suunnan tiet erinoimaisessa kunnossa ottaen huomioon runsaslumisen talven.  Oon ajellut pari vko noita "polkuja" täysjousto -grävellilläni, kun maastoon ei oikein pääse. Noin sivumennen sanoen -Volokilla on lunta lähes metri. Eilen ma siellä pyöriskelin.

Kuvituskuva vuodelta 2019 Sikokallion läheltä. Sillon oli lokarit tarpeen.

----------


## Konani

Tuo olikin hyvä tieto lumitilanteesta alueelta...ite pohtinut yhdenyön reissua Toukokuun alussa vaikkapa Susi-Kervisen laavulle mutta parasta haudata se ajatus, metsäautotiet lumenpeitossa taatusti. Tosin eipä nämä tämänhetkiset kelit juuri innosta pitempää (Iiisalmesta Kerviselle) matkaa ajelemaan.
Saanee tovin odotella kunnes lumet häipyy...

----------


## Hardza

Aloitellaan huomenna tiistaina 24.5 yhteiset maastolenkit. Lähdetään Cittarin liikenneympyrältä osoitteesta Omakotitie 59 liikkeelle klo 17:30. 




Ajellaan Ohenmäen polut ja käydään ohitustien kohdalla kääntymässä ja takasin. Helppoa polkua, eli ei tarvii kivikkoa jännittää. Juomista mukaan!




Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena. Kaikki mukaan ketkä pääsee  :Hymy:

----------


## Itko

Hei,

Uutena Iisalmelaisena olisi kiva päästä osallistumaan maastolenkeille, niin löytyisi ajettavat polut hieman mukavammin. Luin muutaman sivun taaksepäin enkä hoksannut millä logiikalla maastopuolen yhteislenkkejä pidetään, ovatko ne säännöllisesti keskiviikkona klo 17:30 ja sunnuntaina klo 9 vai ilmoituksen mukaan?

----------


## sak

> Hei,
> 
> Uutena Iisalmelaisena olisi kiva päästä osallistumaan maastolenkeille, niin löytyisi ajettavat polut hieman mukavammin. Luin muutaman sivun taaksepäin enkä hoksannut millä logiikalla maastopuolen yhteislenkkejä pidetään, ovatko ne säännöllisesti keskiviikkona klo 17:30 ja sunnuntaina klo 9 vai ilmoituksen mukaan?



Maastolenkit tiistaisin 17.30

----------


## Itko

> Maastolenkit tiistaisin 17.30



Kiitos tiedosta! Pitääpä tulla katsomaan kestänkö mukana kun jalat ovat vielä vähän hapoilla omatoimisesta seikkailulenkistä.

----------


## Hardza

Tiistaina 7.6 MTB kohteena Iimäki, ampumarata, Sikokallio ja takas Koljonvirralle. Arvioitu matka Koljonvirralta laskettuna 26km, mistä n. 5km tietä.. Paikoin voi olla märkää. 

Kokoonnotaan Koljonvirran kioskin taakse parkkipaikalle 17:30. Vauhti osallistujien mukaan retkivauhdilla. 

Juomaa mukaan kun lämpöä alkaa nyt riittää. Kaikki tervetulleita mukaan!

----------


## äkssee

> Kokoonnotaan Koljonvirran kioskin taakse parkkipaikalle 17:30.



Koljonvirran kioski = Grilli sillan vieressä?

----------


## Hardza

Kyllä juurikin siellä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hardza

Tänään 17:30 maastolenkille Cittarin ympyrältä Omakotitie 59. Katsotaan suuntaa paikanpäällä tulijoiden mukaan. Tarvittaessa pari ryhmää, niin saadaan vaativuus ja nopeus jaettua.

----------

